#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-30
<mhall119> woohoo, community lens + LTP scope is working
<davidcalle> mhall119, awesome! This is great :)
<mhr3> thumper, all icons are now ;)
<mhr3> anyway, time to sleep... gn
<thumper> cool
<mhall119> what triggers cancellable to be is_cancelled?
<mhall119> is it only useful for asynchonous results?
<jono> mhall119, you are working on a community lens?
<jono> that is awesome :-)
<mhall119> jono: yup, now I just need to get with didrocks tomorrow and get some quickly packaging goodness
<mhall119> unlike my first attempt, the community lens is very generic now, the locoteams scope is separate
<mhall119> so we can plug in non-locoteams from Launchpad, events from google calendar, whatever
<mhall119> even news from planet
<jono> mhall119, sweet!
<mhall119> actually, a planet scope might be easy enough to bang out tonight
<jono> mhall119, I think I might have my U1 syncing plan all sorted
<jono> mhall119, cool
<TheMuso> Ooo a planet scope, nice!
<mhall119> well that was easy: http://ubuntuone.com/5kGYzSMOlKtCfFxaIWeFJA
<agu10^_> hey
<agu10^_> wobbly windows aren't smooth
<snadge> ive been waiting for smspillaz to come back
<mhall119> jono: did you see http://ubuntuone.com/5kGYzSMOlKtCfFxaIWeFJA ?
<jono> mhall119, nice!
<jono> I can't wait to see the community lens as it fleshes out
<mhall119> jono: more on that tomorrow, hopefull didrocks will be able to help me get things packaged nicely for others to play with it
<mhall119> and since it's 10 minutes until 'tomorrow' for me, I'm out
<jono> mhall119, night!
<jono> good work!
<Daviey> Hi, how can i make HUD not use alt? thanks.
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, you're the packaging guru here,
<didrocks> Saviq: not sure about guru, but let's say that :)
<Saviq> didrocks, we will soon have a unity-2d-shell package that replaces unity-2d-launcher and unity-2d-places
<Saviq> and we need to sync that up with an update to gnome-session
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, any particular reason for that?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, we merged the two components into a single one
<Saviq> well, are merging
<didrocks> Saviq: let's differ a little bit that
<Saviq> there's only one executable
<didrocks> Saviq: it's not what it in trunk, isn't it?
<Saviq> didrocks, not yet
<didrocks> Saviq: this week, we are releasing 5.2
<didrocks> so I have frozen trunk
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll probably merge wednesday
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine
<Saviq> I just want to plan ahead
<didrocks> the unfreeze but will be on thursday at the earliest :)
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, do you need help to prepare that?
<Saviq> that's fine, then a MR will be awaiting that
<Saviq> didrocks, just wanted to know how would you approach taht
<Saviq> a simple Replaces: entry in debian/control?
<Saviq> and a version Req in gnome-session?
<didrocks> Saviq: we need 2 transitional packages
<didrocks> then, I'll hanle gnome-session
<didrocks> handle*
<didrocks> (if needed, didn't check)
<Saviq> yes, we need to modify ubuntu-2d.session to require unity-2d-shell instead of unity-2d-launcher and -places
<Saviq> didrocks, anywhere in particular I can read about preparing those transitional packages?
<didrocks> ah the binary, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: http://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package
<Saviq> didrocks, ok great, I'll have that as part of the merge, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: subscribe me to it :)
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<Saviq> didrocks, does this diff look sane http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/822323/ ?
<Saviq> hey greyback
<greyback> Saviq: Good morning
<dyams> greyback: morning
<Saviq> greyback, how's the temperature in Prague?
<Saviq> hey dyams
<greyback> dyams: hey
<dyams> saviq: hey
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's cold even here :D 3º
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, -10 here
<tsdgeos> well has 15º on thursday ;-)
<didrocks> Saviq: the diff looks sane, some comments:
<didrocks> - section for transitional packages should be oldlib
<didrocks> - remove the description for them and add "this is a transitional…"
<didrocks> Saviq: look at the netbook-launcher package as an example
<greyback> Saviq: my thermometer says -4, but it's gonna get colder during the week
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<Saviq> lol AccuWeather says "sunny" for today, "sunny/cloudy" for tomorrow...
<Saviq> and then it's "bloody cold" for the remainder of the week :D
<Saviq> probably straight translation from "freezing"
<greyback> :)
 * greyback wants to go back to bed, only got 4 hours sleep :(
<Saviq> but in the sense of "damn, it's freezing in here", not in "the water is freezing here"
<Saviq> greyback, had fun yesterday?
<greyback> Saviq: I had a really nice day, sat in a cafe with book, met friends for dinner, couple of beers, but nothing crazy
<greyback> Just one of those nights when my brain refuses to turn off
<Saviq> greyback, ah that one
<greyback> which means today I'll have a constant headache :(
<greyback> stupid brain
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: have a sec to talk about the getshape stuff?
<tsdgeos> s/talk/write :D
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: i have to create new tests for shaping when we are in rtl mode
<tsdgeos> and i've been thinking it'd be easier if the getshape code returned the whole screen
<tsdgeos> instead of only the "region" there's stuff on
<tsdgeos> because at the moment, the image returned by getshape of the launcher in rtl and non rtl is just the same, a vertical stripe of black, but i think it'd make sense that there is white on the left/right of that stripe depening if you are in rtl or not
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: unfortunately the getshape uses x11 functions that can return only the shaped region
<tsdgeos> not sure if i'm explaining myself/making any sense
<nerochiaro> it makes sense
<nerochiaro> what you can do is
<tsdgeos> sure, but i can do QDesktopWidget.width
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<nerochiaro> yes, probably easy to do it in ruby using IM
<tsdgeos> fill that with white and then what XShapeGetRectangles returns in black
<tsdgeos> IM=
<tsdgeos> IM?
<nerochiaro> imagemagick
<tsdgeos> ah
<nerochiaro> that's what i use to generate the verification images for most tests
<nerochiaro> you will find code in the shape tests that do pretty much what you need to do
<nerochiaro> just it does it to the verification images, not to the image returned by getshape
<nerochiaro> but the idea is the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nerochiaro yeah it makes sense for getshape to only return the shape of the window
<Saviq> and then paint that on top of a workspace-sized white background
<nerochiaro> i have no problem with that, it's just harder to do from QT
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but then you don't know where it's located
<tsdgeos> that is the important part
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's x and y will be the window's x and y, no?
<Saviq> -'
<tsdgeos> yeah
<nerochiaro> ok, let me clarify something first
<tsdgeos> i just find it much easier to do in the cpp Qt code that hacking it on top in ruby with IM
<tsdgeos> it's like 1 line of .cpp code
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: if the window shape has only a launcher on the right side, what do you get out of getshape ?
<nerochiaro> i mean, right now
<tsdgeos> it's wrong
<tsdgeos> white rectangle
<tsdgeos> because tries to paint a painter path on the right
<tsdgeos> and the bitmap is not wide enough
<tsdgeos> since you create the bitmap with width/height
<tsdgeos> but that does not account for the painterpath not starting at 0
<nerochiaro> ah, i see. ok then if you know how to fix that, and you're ok fixing all the existing tests too, i'm ok with it
<tsdgeos> now we only need to convince Saviq ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rename the tool, then
<nerochiaro> i just did it the way i did it because it was simpler, but returning from getshape the full shape of the window isn't wrong
<nerochiaro> Saviq: why ? it does still get the shape
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or ignore me completely
<nerochiaro> Saviq: the shape and the position
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, it returns you the shape, black on white
<nerochiaro> getshape sounds better than getpositionedshape ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, go for it
<nerochiaro> just make sure you fix the existing tests. they will choke on it currently
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> I'll make sure he does ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, MR went your way, you'll have to check out the diff against --old=lp:unity-2d, 'cause parts of the changes went in earlier
<Saviq> didrocks, and I'll fix the missing "Architecture: any" for unity-2d-dbg in a separate MR
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> Saviq: anyway, not before next thursday
<dyams> JohnLea: ping
<dyams> JohnLea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/855532 - Keyboard shortcuts displayed in overlay hint are only the ones mentioned in the gdoc. no?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 855532 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - Add keyboard shortcut hint overlay that is displayed when a user presses and holds the Super key" [High,Confirmed]
<JohnLea> dyams; yes, the keyboard shortcuts displayed in the overlay hint should exactly match those in the google doc
<dyams> JohnLea: Ok, but there are few configurable keys too
<greyback> JohnLea: hey, can you point me to most recent mockups of the HUD please?
<Saviq> didrocks, that MR is going into unity-2d-shell, not lp:unity-2d
<Saviq> didrocks, so you can approve before then if/when you have time
<didrocks> Saviq: ah ok, I'll review when I get the time to do so :)
<didrocks> not right now, handling the unity release
<JohnLea> dyams; yes, if the user updates their shortcut configurations this should be reflected in the overlay hint.  But by default the shortcuts should be the same as in the doc
<Saviq> and the whole thing will get into lp:unity-2d later
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, no pressure
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks again
<didrocks> yw ;)
<JohnLea> greyback; see https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~sabdfl/12_04/desktop_and_netbook/matrix/
<greyback> JohnLea: blast, I missed that directory on my search. Thanks
<didrocks> greyback: hey, you didn't get any work done yet on multimonitor support, isn't it?
<greyback> didrocks: it's in progress, but nothing is in yet
<didrocks> greyback: ok, thanks for confirming :)
<Saviq> nerochiaro, sorry to be bothering you, but did we drop the new assets for panel buttons for now?
<Saviq> I remember you writing something to me on friday, but the details slipped my mind
<nerochiaro> Saviq: no we didn't, there's a sepate MR for them
<Saviq> nerochiaro, oh ok
<nerochiaro> Saviq: there's one MR for making hte buttons work in -shell, and one for adding the new assets, also in -shell
<Saviq> nerochiaro, ok thanks
<nerochiaro> Saviq: you're welcome
<Saviq> nerochiaro, can you point me to the one with the new assets?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-newbuttons/+merge/90458
<Saviq> I wonder why it doesn't show in unity-2d active reviews...
<nerochiaro> it shows in mine
<Saviq> hrmpf
<Saviq> now it's here..
<Saviq> some caching issues, probably
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i think it's because gerry claimed it ?
<Saviq> nerochiaro, thanks again
<nerochiaro> anytime
<Saviq> nerochiaro, as I understand it we need to take over any fixes to those from you?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: well, i can help out if needed
<Saviq> nerochiaro, I assume you have enough on your plate
<Saviq> nerochiaro, we'll manage
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i do. they're pretty simple MRs anyways, so fixing should be simple
<Saviq> yup
<nerochiaro> Saviq: but feel free to poke me anytime if you guys have questions
<nerochiaro> it's not like i'm disappearing in a black hole
<nerochiaro> ;)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> nerochiaro, can you just answer https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-dash-buttons/+merge/90450/comments/195402 ?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: done
<Saviq> thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just so you know, we have two MRs from Ugo that we need to take over fix-wise, and since I've been reviewing them... you're it!
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: urls?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-newbuttons/+merge/90458 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-dash-buttons/+merge/90450
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but focus on what you're doing now, nothing of huge prio there
<Saviq> greyback, standup?
<greyback> Saviq: yarp
<dyams> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: multi monitor stuff with shell, shall we discuss it
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes, but we need Kaleo too. he was doing the tests for performance on the multimonitor stuff
<dyams> nerochiaro: ok
<dyams> kaleo: ping
<nerochiaro> dyams: and i don't know what results he got. and without the results we can't say if the solution we tried is good or not
<dyams> nerochiaro: ah
<dyams> nerochiaro: is it not a lot of work to bypass QDeclarativeView & depend on QGraphicsView directly?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: still not done the performance testing
<nerochiaro> dyams: it turned out easier than expected
<dyams> nerochiaro: ah..nice
<greyback> Saviq|afk: when you get back, I'm guessing were maintaining the dbus service filename as unity-2d-launcher.service because we're keeping the dbus service name com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher ?
<greyback> Saviq|afk: tsdgeos: tiagosh's Home Lens work: lp:~tiagosh/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-homelens
<greyback> depends on lp:~tiagosh/+junk/libqtdee-local-models
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos: how can I count() the amount of objects returned by @app.Whatever()?
<greyback> Saviq: it returns an array, so can just use 'count'
<Saviq> greyback, .count?
<greyback> yeah
<Saviq> greyback, another thing - can I check for an object that doesn't have attribute x?
<greyback> Saviq: you can try checking for it, and use it in verify_not. The check will fail & throw an exception, which verify_not catches
<Saviq> greyback, let me rephrase - I want to find the first item in the launcher that is _not_ BFB
<Saviq> so it won't have the isBfb attr
<greyback> Saviq: sure, lemme see..
<Saviq> and also... "@app.LauncherContextualMenu().QAction().count" yields "MobyBase::MultipleTestObjectsIdentifiedError: Multiple test objects found with rule: {:type=>"QAction"}"
<dyams> saviq: no object name is assigned to QActions
<Saviq> dyams, I don't care
<Saviq> at least not in the tests I'm doing
<dyams> saviq: QActions in context menu, i mean
<dyams> "@app.LauncherContextualMenu()..childrenCount?
<dyams> "@app.LauncherContextualMenu()['children'] ?
<dyams> saviq: ^^
<greyback> Saviq: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59031/
<Saviq> greyback, ok thanks
<greyback> Saviq: see the "Launcher hide delay on tile removal" test
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<Saviq> greyback, hmm, is the "if tiles.empty?" necessary there? shouldn't the verify() handle the case when there is nothing found?
<greyback> Saviq: true dat
<Saviq> greyback, okies
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> hey, I got singlet upgraded to support unity 5 over the weekend
<mhall119> and have a package in the scopes-packagers PPA
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, I saw that, awesome! :)
<mhall119> any chance you can look at it today and see if it's ready to go to REVU?
<didrocks> mhall119: not really, trying to get unity 5.2 out
<didrocks> mhall119: and I have no acceleration, which is an issue
<didrocks> (nvidia)
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> I don't suppose you've had a chance to start a quickly template for it have you?
<didrocks> mhall119: not really as well, it will be really hard this week :/
<didrocks> mhall119: will try as soon as possible
<mhall119> who else could help me?
<mhall119> mterry?
<mterry> mhall119, quickly template for scopes?
<didrocks> mhall119: I can though use some unity testing help btw :)
<didrocks> hey mterry
<mterry> didrocks, hi!
<mhall119> didrocks: tell me what to test
<didrocks> mhall119: can you update from ppa:unity-team/staging
<didrocks> mhall119: and tell me if it generally works :)
<mhall119> hmmm.....this is going to make me less productive today....isn't it?
<kamstrup> any unity-2d guy looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/761851 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 761851 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Centre - automatically add app icon to launcher" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> mhall119: well, this will help getting a new unity earlier and spot issues
<didrocks> mhall119: jorge did that normally, not sure if you are supposed to do it
<mhall119> didrocks: dist-upgrading now
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mhall119> if I suddenly get real quiet, things have gone horribly wrong
 * mhall119 feels so dangerous running from the staging ppa
<mhall119> didrocks: you guys didn't change the lens api again with this release did you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aren't you doing "Port input_shaping..." as part of your RTL test work?
<didrocks> mhall119: I'm not the one changing it :)
<didrocks> mhr3: kamstrup ^^
<mhall119> Unpacking replacement python-dbus ...
<mhall119> Selecting previously unselected package python-dbus-dev.
<mhall119> Unpacking python-dbus-dev (from .../python-dbus-dev_1.0.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<mhall119> (Reading database ... 399051 files and directories currently installed.)
<mhall119> Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
<mhall119> Removing unity ...
<mhall119> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<mhall119> is that right?
<mhr3> mhall119, why would we do such nasty things to you? :)
<mhall119> mhr3: because I keep asking for things like categories over dbus
<mhr3> mhall119, we can't didrocks would kill us for breaking the api then :P
<didrocks> mhr3: hum removing unity, doesn't seem right
<didrocks> mhall119: ^
<kamstrup> right, libunity is not just frozen, it has entered permafrost ;-)
<didrocks> mhall119: try install it to see what's happening
<mhall119> mterry: sorry, missed your reply earlier
<mhall119> mterry: yes, quickly template for lenses/scopes, using Singlet
<mterry> mhall119, I don't have any time right now to help create that, but I could provide pointers?
<mhall119> mterry: that would be appreciated, thanks
<mhall119> not sure if I'll be able to do much on my own, but I'll take a look anyway
<mterry> mhall119, do you want the help now or later, when you start working on it?
<mhall119> mterry: if you have anything I can read later, I'll take that now
<mhall119> I likely won't have time to work on it today
<mterry> mhall119, I don't think we actually have any nice documentation for writing new templates.  didrocks?
<didrocks> mterry: no, apart from my blog psot
<didrocks> post*
<mhall119> the only documentation I know of simply says "ask didrocks"
<didrocks> I wanted to help mhall119 doing that, it's just that I can't this week
<didrocks> mhall119: there is one, describing the system
<didrocks> http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Build-your-application-quickly-with-Quickly:-Inside-Quickly-part-1
<didrocks> part 6
<didrocks> "creating templates"
<mhall119> didrocks: cool, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<mhall119> didrocks: well, dist-upgrade finished and nothing exploded
<mhall119> I guess I should reboot, huh?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, i'm actually not doing that, but should be easy
<didrocks> mhall119: hum, wasn't it telling that unity was uninstalled?
<mhall119> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, and since you're dug into that anyway, will you do that please?
<didrocks> you shouldn't reboot then :)
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-laptop:~$ uni
<mhall119> unicode_start           units                   unity-window-decorator
<mhall119> unicode_stop            unity-2d-launcher       unix2dos
<mhall119> uniconvertor            unity-2d-panel          unix2mac
<mhall119> unify                   unity-2d-places         unix_chkpwd
<didrocks> 14:34:00   didrocks | mhall119: try install it to see what's happening
<mhall119> uniq                    unity-2d-spread         unix_update
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sre
<mhall119> unit-get                unity-greeter
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-laptop:~$ which unity
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-laptop:~$
<didrocks> reinstall unity and see what it is telling you
<mhall119> The following packages have unmet dependencies: unity : Depends: libnux-abiversion-20111214
<mhall119> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<didrocks> mhall119: apt-cache policy unity ?
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822549/
<mhall119> conflicts with the HUD ppa?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> apt-get install unity=5.0.0+bzr1879ubuntu0+622
<mhall119> The following packages have unmet dependencies: unity : Depends: unity-common (= 5.0.0+bzr1879ubuntu0+622) but 5.1.0-hud2 is to be installed
<didrocks> apt-get install unity=5.0.0+bzr1879ubuntu0+622 unity-common=5.0.0+bzr1879ubuntu0+622
<didrocks> and so on :)
<mhall119> didrocks: that seems to have worked
<mhall119> does this mean I'll be losing the HUD?
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah
<didrocks> it's not in the 5.2 release
<mhall119> I'd be sad, but honestly I didn't use it much
<gord> didrocks, we can push out a new hud ppa version later in the week right?
<gord> based on 5.2
<didrocks> gord: indeed
<mhall119> \o/
<cyphermox> dbarth: too late to fix the korean IM/ibus bug in oneiric and precise? :)
<cyphermox> (I mean, did someone fix it yet? I have something that seems to work properly)
<mhall119> didrocks: if the current 5.2 updates land, will it break things for people using the HUD ppa?
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, it won't work anymore, we will update the ppa for it
<didrocks> mhall119: did you restart successfully?
<mhall119> didrocks: not yet, I'll let you know when I do
<mhall119> didrocks: by "break things" I didn't mean just that HUD stops working, I meant package dependency breakage like I had
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah
<didrocks> mhall119: but we don't support 2 unstable ppas
<mhall119> still might be a good idea to send out a warning so people know, and the commands to fix it
<didrocks> mhall119: we will in the call for testing, asking to purge the hud ppa first
<mhall119> cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure i can do the port to whole guest/target thing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we are using http://projects.developer.nokia.com/dav/Testabilitydriver/doc/api/qt_windows/#QtSUT:execute_shell_command  that does not seem to return the exit status of the command, which nerochiaro was using
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> craps
<Saviq> greyback, ^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, we could abuse it by going `... && echo $?`
<Saviq> not that I'd like that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i don't think it'll work if it's a remote stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, getshape needs to print its output to stdout
<tsdgeos> it does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then all the imagick comparison stuff should happen locally
<Saviq> not remotely
<tsdgeos> it's not getshape i'm concerned about
<tsdgeos> why?
<Saviq> 'cause you might not want to have imagick on the other side
<Saviq> just run getshape remotely
<Saviq> and the rest locally
<tsdgeos> ok, then getshape does not outout to stdout
<Saviq> that's what I thought
<tsdgeos> as in what you meant as output :D
<Saviq> it should
<tsdgeos> it has some otuput to stdout
<Saviq> or you can maybe grab a file from the other side?
<Saviq> but I'd rather it just have an output file of "-" that will feed the image data to stdout
<Saviq> and you can then deal with it locally
<tsdgeos> ok, i can do that
<tsdgeos> just pushed the rtl stuff
<tsdgeos> it is working
<tsdgeos> but
<tsdgeos> i have a off by one somewhere
<tsdgeos> because if you open the dash you see it overlap the launcher
<tsdgeos> by one pixel
<Saviq> you should be able to catch that with tdriver, no?
<Saviq> _visualizer, that is
<tsdgeos> catch what?
<tsdgeos> i can see it :D
<tsdgeos> or you mean check the x, y values tehre?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean you can catch where the problem is
<Saviq> greyback, so... my "The application with Id 2102 is no longer available..." errors seem to be spread-related
<Saviq> doesn't $SUT.run require the app to become visible within the timeout provided?
<burli> If I want to develop Apps for Tablet and Smartphone, what is the recommended Language and Toolkit?
<burli> I mean for Ubuntu Tablets
<Saviq> burli, there is a Ubuntu Tablet out there? where?
<mhall119> burli: any of the languages and toolkits supported by Ubuntu will, in all likelyhood, be supported by Ubuntu on tablets and phones when they come out
<burli> Saviq, not yet. But for the future
<mhall119> it's hard to give definitive answers, since we just plain don't know yet
<burli> mhall119, so I can use Python and Qt/QML
<Saviq> burli, no idea then, nothing was decided about that, AFAIK
<mhall119> burli: most likely, yes
<burli> and what I have to do if the app should appear in the software center?
<mhall119> though having a bunch of python apps on a phone's hardware may not be the best user experience
<mhall119> burli: you'll need to submit it
<greyback> Saviq: I didn't think it had anything to do with visibility. Does /logs/testability/qttasserver.log have anything that looks relevant?
<greyback> Saviq: can you point me to tests which fail this way, so I can have a look?
<mhall119> burli: http://developer.ubuntu.com/ has all the information about building apps for Ubuntu and getting them into Software Center
<burli> mhall119, thx
<mhall119> burli: we'll also be holding a 3-day developer workshop in #ubuntu-classroom starting tomorrow
<burli> ah, ok.
<mhall119> burli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<mhall119> you should attend some of the sessions if you can
<burli> I try
<burli> mhall119, which language and toolkit would YOU use or recommend for Smartphones and Tablets?
<mhall119> well, I'm a Python dev, so that's usually my go-to language
<mhall119> but an interpreted language on limited hardware may not work as well as on desktops
<mhall119> so probably Vala, if not C/C++
<burli> hm, I have no Vala experience and I don't like GTK
<mhall119> QT/QML will very likely be available
<burli> for Vala?
<burli> Great
<mhall119> Vala is a lot like Java and C#, but it get's compiled down to a native binary
<burli> yes, afaik it's compiled to C.
<burli> I guess, I'll take a look
<burli> mhall119, do you have some reference for Vala and Qt?
<mhall119> burli: I don't, sorry
<mhall119> like I said, I'm a python dev
<Saviq> greyback, places-tests
<Saviq> greyback, the output is:
<greyback> Saviq: ok, will check them out
<Saviq> greyback, here's some logs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/822621/
<mhall119> can I get a couple of you guys to review and upload my unity-singlet package to the precis universe? https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2207463/+listing-archive-extra
<mhall119> didrocks: ^^
<greyback> Saviq: well I can reproduce anyway, but still digging as to why
<didrocks> mhall119: again, I really can't doing that before unity is released as I told you last week, is there in emergency?
<didrocks> any*
<mhall119> didrocks: no, just wanted to keep the ball rolling
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: i'm ultra confused, i have http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/196532/ and out contains nothing, any idea why?
<didrocks> mhall119: please, be patient :)
<mhall119> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh, that's bad
<tsdgeos> wait
<tsdgeos> probably the command is not even being executed
<tsdgeos> i changed getshape to lalsaaslfsa
<tsdgeos> and nothing complained
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, ruby seems to do that to me, too
 * Saviq is going to check out / verify multimonitor support in shell, expect me being away for some time
<greyback> Saviq: testability not happy with spread for some reason, it is executing it, but fails to connect somehow
<greyback> Saviq: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59043/
<greyback> Saviq: since that test doesn't need to inspect the application, can just run spread with $SUT.execute_shell_command as a workaround until I can delve more
<Saviq> greyback, I worked it around fine, just wanted to let you know that happens
<greyback> Saviq: thanks. Yeah I'm confused about that
<greyback> tsdgeos: look at /logs/testability/qttasserver.log, it might have a clue
<tsdgeos> greyback: well i guess some "i don't know ruby at all" mistake
<tsdgeos> shuffled variables around and it works now
<tsdgeos> D:
<greyback> tsdgeos: execute_shell_command is very dodgy. Don't use > < or &
<greyback> tsdgeos: is bug, the string needs to be xml-escaped
<greyback> the log help you figure out what string the server is actually executing
<greyback> note also commands run in a QProcess
<dbarth> cyphermox: i haven't had contacts with bschaefer on that bug for a while
<cyphermox> dbarth: ok, I was looking into it, but I've been testing my "fix" more this morning and it fails for some languages, so it's no good
<dbarth> cyphermox: can you ask him and also ping thumper about to make sure it pops on htheir radar for 5.4
<cyphermox> sure. when do they usually come online?
<dbarth> cyphermox: have you also checked how the network indicator refreshes the network list with dbusmenu? did you get rid of the "flashing"?
<cyphermox> dbarth: next on my list. I was technically on +1 maint this month
<cyphermox> dbarth: got a good idea on how to fix it, just didn't finish implementing the fix yet
<cyphermox> (also, tbh, the flashing happens because dbusmenu can't handle the menu changing, this was working just fine for however many years we've had nm-applet implemented with a GtkStatusIcon)
<cyphermox> but I'll work around that by updating the menu differently
<mhall119> okay, here goes the reboot into Unity 5.2...
<mhall119> didrocks: so 5.2 isn't working so well for me
<didrocks> mhall119: what doesn't work?
<mhall119> unity
<mhall119> seems to be crashing
<didrocks> can you get a traceback, please?
<mhall119> didrocks: where would I get that?
<didrocks> mhall119: run compiz under gdb, but you need to rebuild with debug symbol. I'm sure an unity dev can help you there ^
<seb128> mhall119, can you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822691/
<mhall119> seb128: ^^
<seb128> compiz: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5unity4dash8HomeLensC1ERKSsS3_S3_
<seb128> it's the same issue I had
<seb128> mhall119, update libunity-core
<didrocks> missing libunitycore
<seb128> didrocks, libunity-core-5.0-5
<seb128> didrocks, see, I'm not alone running into it :p
<seb128> ups
<seb128> mhall119, libunity-core-5.0-5
<mhall119> seb128: apt said I already have it
<seb128> mhall119, dpkg -l | grep libunity-core-5.0-5
<seb128> mhall119, ldd /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so | grep libunity
<didrocks> seb128: well, don't ask for miracle from autogenerated packages :)
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-laptop:~$ ldd /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so | grep libunity libunity-misc.so.4 => /usr/lib/libunity-misc.so.4 (0xb65c8000) libunity-core-5.0.so.5 => /usr/lib/libunity-core-5.0.so.5 (0xb6485000)
<seb128> mhr3, what about the dpkg -l ?
<mhr3> mhall119, ^^
<mhall119> one second, doing this all from byobu
<seb128> mhr3, sorry
<mhall119> ii  libunity-core-5.0-5                           5.1.0-hud2                                 Core library for the Unity interface.
<mhall119> mha
<mhall119> dbarth: I may be late to our call
<seb128> doh
<mhall119> didrocks: seb128: what's the fastest way for me to get a working unity again?
<mhall119> oh, is this hud stuff again?
<seb128> mhall119, sudo apt-get install libunity-core-5.0-5=5.0.0+bzr1880ubuntu0+623
<didrocks> mhall119: indeed, do what seb128 told ^
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> and probably
<seb128> the hud version is newer than the 5.2 candidate one
<didrocks> unity-services
<seb128> mhall119, or ppa-purge the hud
<mhall119> what's the command to purge the hud ppa?
<seb128> mhall119, ppa-purge?
<mhall119> yay! got a working Unity again
<mhall119> I don't have a ppa-purge
<mhall119> just moved the files from sources.list.d
<dbarth> mhall119: my other call is running out of schedule as well
<mhall119> dbarth: they got me all fixed up now, so I'm ready anytime you are
<mhall119> didrocks: seb128: thanks for the help\
<didrocks> yw :)
<mhall119> didrocks: was this the testing you wanted, or do you need me to do something now that my hud-dependency-hell is resolved?
<didrocks> mhall119: just testing and telling me if you discover new issues
<didrocks> mhall119: we will surely have one additional commit going
<didrocks> if everything is fine then, this will become 5.2
<mhall119> didrocks: ok, will do
<mhall119> any fun new toys for me to play with in 5.2?
<dbarth> mhall119: ping
<Saviq> I hate wifis...
<Saviq> <Saviq> tsdgeos, you will probably know - how can I update the screen number as returned from QX11Info::appScreen()?
<Saviq> <Saviq> tsdgeos, regardless of the fact that I actually move the window to the left/topmost screen
<Saviq> <Saviq> which is, for example, screen 1 when default screen is not the left/topmost
<Saviq> <Saviq> QX11Info::appScreen() returns 0, which breaks some stuff
<Saviq> <Saviq> I wonder if that's related to the window being a dock :/
<Saviq> <Saviq> nope, doesn't look like it
<Saviq> <Saviq> Kaleo, greyback, maybe you guys will know ^ ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean appScreen always returns the same wheter screen the window is in?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, QDesktopWidget::screenNumber(QPoint(0,0)) returns 1
<Saviq> so I move the window to availableGeometry(1).topLeft()
<Saviq> but appScreen still returns 0
<Saviq> :/
<tsdgeos> yeah well, i would not trust appScreen much
<tsdgeos> there's some methods that actually accpet a window
<tsdgeos> those seem safer
<Saviq> oh that's a good idea
<tsdgeos> QDesktopWidget::screenNumber()
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and how do I get current app's root widget again?\
<tsdgeos> you can't
<tsdgeos> there's no a "root widget" per se
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please take a look at screeninfo.cpp:93
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what would you do there?
<Saviq> instead of appScreen()?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: make ScreenInfo have a QWidget mebmer so you could ask use QDesktopWidget::screenNumber :D
<tsdgeos> i mean we use ScreenInfo always associated to a widget, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a singleton
<Saviq> it could be associated to a the QDeclarativeView of current app
<tsdgeos> well
<Saviq> - a
<Saviq> why would they expose an appScreen method that's broken like that :[
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> nasty
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, it's broken by design
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> your app can have N windows
<tsdgeos> in X screens
<tsdgeos> so what would appScreen return?
<Saviq> true
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sincerely i don't think that having a ScreenInfo::geometry() that belongs to a singleton makes sense
<tsdgeos> either it should stop being a singleton
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will
<tsdgeos> or it should a screen parameter
<Saviq> I will move it to QML and add a property with current QDeclarativeView
<Saviq> makes total sense what you're saying
<tsdgeos> that should fix all our problems
<tsdgeos> hopefully
<tsdgeos> otoh
<tsdgeos> a widget can in theory also be in two screens
<tsdgeos> but not in our use case i guess
<Andy80> Kaleo: ping
<Saviq> I need to resync with Kaleo and dyams about MM for that, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the other thing - with providing a screen number - might be a better - more deterministic approach
<Saviq> esp. when we will have multiple launchers and stuff - each of them will request a geometry of their own screen
<Saviq> ok, my head is killing me, time to EOD for today
<Saviq> cheers all, see you tomorrow
<greyback> Saviq: take it easy
<mhall119> didrocks: so far it's been smooth sailing
<mhall119> I'm liking the new Dash home
<mhall119> but what will be on there after a fresh install?
<didrocks> mhall119: nothing, per default, until you open a file/app
<didrocks> mhall119: so yeah, will look weird, I agree :)
<didrocks> glad you like it!
<mhall119> maybe it can have the Examples documents, or an introductory slideshow or video
<didrocks> yeah, can be a good idea :)
<didrocks> mhall119: raise that on the ayatana (for design) mailing list
 * mhall119 makes a note
<mhall119> davidcalle: I sent you an invite to a google doc, could you fill in whether your lenses and scopes work on oneiric and/or precise, and which are ready for the ARB (including ones already sent)
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> thanks
<davidcalle> mhall119, do you want me to differentiate experimental branches (likes scopes without a lens) from the really working ones?
<mhall119> davidcalle: do I have experimental ones on there?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yeah, like desura, scummvm, 9gag. They "work", but don't have a lens to host them.
<mhall119> davidcalle: ah, for those let's put something like "needed" in the 2nd column (the one labeled "lens")
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<davidcalle> mhall119, do you mind if I remove the branches that have been dropped or merged, or are irrelevant from a user pov?
<mhall119> davidcalle: if it's not available on either oneiric or precise, yes
<mhall119> if it's still available on oneiric, but dropped from precise, go ahead and leave it
<davidcalle> mhall119, by not available, you mean not packaged?
<mhall119> no, I mean not working
<mhall119> if it works I want to keep it in the list, just mark it as not being ready for the ARB
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<JonOomph> Hi!  There is a bug with Unity where clicking on a GtkRecentChooserMenu always selects the first entry (lp:752674).  It only happens with Unity.  Gnome Shell and Gnome classic work fine.  The bug was marked as "Invalid", but I can confirm the bug still exists in 12.04 (daily build) and 11.10.  Any thoughts or suggestions?
<davidcalle> mhall119, done.
<davidcalle> mhall119, I will add the screenshots I find.
<mhall119> awesome, thanks
<thumper> morning
<mhall119> morning thumper
<bschaefer> thumper, ping. Have a question about a merge
#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-31
<codebrainz> Hi. I'm a developer for a GTK+ program (Geany) and we're getting bug reports that our menus that are generated at runtime are not working when using Unity. There's some Glib warnings printed on the console about libdbusmenu. Can someone help me to understand what such a menu must do to properly be supported by Unity's dbus menu?
<codebrainz> (or even point me to the source file I should examine to figure it out)
<mhr3> bschaefer, did you look at your no-results branch recently? i wonder if the snafu with weird signals got resolved after home-lenses branch got merged
<mhall119> gord: can you help codebrainz
<mhr3> bschaefer, and btw hello... and good night :)
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<thumper> bschaefer: the Alt-F1 branch?
<codebrainz> FWIW, i think it's the same problem as with Eclipse and Lotus (i don't know these, just based on their respective similar bug reports)
<thumper> bschaefer: jason recently merged his multimonitor work in which he hacked around with the keyboard stuff
<thumper> bschaefer: if you branch doesn't cleanly merge now, and you can't see how to make it, best chase jason :)
<thumper> codebrainz: ted is probably the better person to chase
<codebrainz> not online currently?
<thumper> no... it seems not
 * thumper wonders who else knows a lot about menus
<codebrainz> bummer. is there a non-launchpad using location to find the source code for this?
<codebrainz> maybe i can track down the source and figure it out
<thumper> why non-launchpad using location?
<codebrainz> it doesn't work on my computer, makes the browser freeze
<thumper> really?
<thumper> wow
<thumper> which browser?
<codebrainz> yep, has for a long a time
<codebrainz> iceweasel/firefox
<thumper> well that sucks
<thumper> firefox works fine for me
<thumper> where are you based?
<codebrainz> western canada
<thumper> it shouldn't be a problem from there
<thumper> have you asked in #launchpad ?
<codebrainz> i think it's a problem with the NVidia driver or mozilla renderer. both projects have bug reports for this issue
<thumper> codebrainz: lp:dbusmenu AFAIK
<codebrainz> maybe i can use another computer to clone the repo
<thumper> codebrainz: want an http link?
<codebrainz> sure, anything without launchpad.net in the URL seems to work fine :)
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> well I know this goes to a different server
<thumper> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/dbusmenu
<thumper> try that
<codebrainz> ok, it should be fine, i think it's just the web interface causing probs, bazaar should be fine
<thumper> IIRC the dbusmenu thing checks menus on startup
<codebrainz> ouch
<thumper> but there may be a way to get your app to poke things through after generation
<thumper> I've not looked at the code at all though
<thumper> just going from what I remember being told
<codebrainz> OK, will see. I thought I remembered reading it hooked into the map event, maybe I can re-trigger one after the new items are added or seomthing
<thumper> perhaps
<thumper> good luck
<thumper> ted works on texan time :)
<codebrainz> OK, thanks a lot
<thumper> which I think is UTC-7 (or 6)
<bschaefer> thumper, alright Ill look into his merge
<bschaefer> thumper, hopefully it will go alright and yeah that is the branch Im talking about
<thumper> bschaefer: I thought it might be :)
<bschaefer> thumper, also hopefully I can get that no-results branch merged soon!
<thumper> bschaefer: we are frozen for the 5.2 release
<thumper> bschaefer: but after that, sure
<bschaefer> thumper, have to take a look at the new home-lenses mikkel release
<thumper> ack
<bschaefer> thumper, wait what does that mean?
<bschaefer> thumper, so no new ui changes for now?
<codebrainz> thumper, bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/dbusmenu/"
<thumper> bschaefer: acknowledged (ack/nak from old serial hardware)
<codebrainz> (I don't know bzr at all)
<thumper> bschaefer: no changes...
 * thumper looks for codebrainz
<codebrainz> it seems to url escape that plus symbol in the URL
<thumper> codebrainz: yeah... that isn't the problem
<codebrainz> (I just pasted your command directly is there something else to do first like clone/checkout?)
<thumper> codebrainz: try this "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk.0.6 dbusmenu"
<thumper> codebrainz: no... branch is like clone
<thumper> codebrainz: in fact you can write clone and it will do a branch :)
<thumper> codebrainz: bzr help branch
<codebrainz> OK, that one's working, thanks thumper
 * codebrainz crosses his fingers that this will be C or Python code :)
<codebrainz> ah, C ... phew
<thumper> heh
<bschaefer> thumper, o yeah awesome book suggestions! Currently reading Effective c++ and then More Effective C++, very good information and tips so far
<thumper> cool
<thumper> they are good books
<bschaefer> yeah and thanks. Ill be asking for some more when im done :)
<codebrainz> thumper, i think it might be libdbusmenu-gtk/parser.c:watch_submenu()
<codebrainz> will have to break out gdb on an ubuntu machine to know for sure
 * thumper nods
<thumper> bschaefer: no problem, I have a long list :)
<codebrainz> thumper, is that branch you gave me a good one to make a patch against?
<thumper> codebrainz: if that is where the problem is, sure
<codebrainz> (ie. trunk.0.6)
<thumper> codebrainz: that is the current trunk
<codebrainz> ah, ok, perfect
<thumper> codebrainz: do you have a LP id?
<thumper> codebrainz: with an ssh key?
<codebrainz> i had one at one point
<codebrainz> no idea what it was, stopped using since launchpad doesn't work :)
<bschaefer> thumper, sweet!
<thumper> codebrainz: can you do me a favour and see if it is still an issue?
<thumper> codebrainz: it'd make it much easier to get the code reviewed if we followed the normal process
<codebrainz> thumper, it is still an issue on my desktop, laptop with ATI graphics never had no problem, also it's the one with ubuntu installed, so I can do whatever
<codebrainz> i just hate coding on my laptop
<thumper> :)
<thumper> have you looked at synergy?
<codebrainz> heh, yeah, could use that
<thumper> I use that to use the same keyboard and mouse with desktop and laptop
<codebrainz> or plugin Das Keyboard into the laptop :)
<thumper> quicksynergy has a nice gui
<thumper> oh... like shiney black?
<codebrainz> well, it has the letters on it, but it's still pretty shiny
<codebrainz> hmm, is there packages with debugging symbols for dbusmenu?
<codebrainz> or should i just compile/install from the trunk?
<snadge> where is smspillaz? :P
<snadge> Trevinho .. you'll do
<snadge> im sure you can fix it
<thumper> codebrainz: there are normally -dbg packages available
<codebrainz> i thought so. don't see any though
<codebrainz> and that checkout won't build :(
<mhall119> codebrainz: what exactly problem is geany having with unity menus?
<mhall119> oh, i see now
<mhall119> huh, I could have sworn that was working in Oneiric
<codebrainz> hmm, it's getting a linker error, i checked the build system and everything looks correct
<codebrainz> undefined reference to `g_variant_new_fixed_array`
<mhall119> Geany has been my every day coding environment since I switch to Gnome3
<codebrainz> nice. good thing they don't mess with the menu :)
<mhall119> oh I've been using Unity
<codebrainz> mhall119, using the geany packages or from git?
<mhall119> I mean that in the upgrade to Gnome3 apps, GEdit stopped working with all the plugins that made me happy with it, so I went in search of something new
<mhall119> codebrainz: from the Ubuntu repos
<mhall119> and I could have sworn the globalmenu was working for it
<codebrainz> hmm, maybe you can test using View->Editor->color schemes menu, apparently it's not working anymore
<mhall119> but I just checked, and it's not now
<codebrainz> it's only that one submenu that's not working afaik
<mhall119> codebrainz: I see Default and Alternate
<mhall119> but the menus are in the window, not in the unity panel
<codebrainz> all of them?
<mhall119> yeah
<codebrainz> (ie. the whole main menu)
<mhall119> yup
<codebrainz> and it still don't work?
<mhall119> I see "Default" and "Alternate" under View->Editor->Color schemes
<mhall119> should there be more?
<mhall119> codebrainz: http://ubuntuone.com/1JvJ21pD5J00KrTujTnZC4
<codebrainz> does it switch the theme when you pick the other one of the themes?
<codebrainz> i think it's always showing, just not working
<mhall119> the syntax highlighting, yeah
<codebrainz> hmm, weird. does it print those dbusmenu warnings on the console when run with geany -v ?
<mhall119> hmmm, GEdit's menus aren't in the menu bar anymore either
<codebrainz> heh
<mhall119> codebrainz: It may be my setup that's wonky tonight
<codebrainz> here, the menus are not where we put them (in our window)
<mhall119> yeah, GTK should automatically export them over DBus to the unity panel (when running Unity)
<mhall119> something is broken on my end, it's not doing that for any of them
<codebrainz> grrrr, i really wish this would compile here. it's claiming undefined error on a function that exists in my current glib :(
<codebrainz> (or should anyway, according to the docs)
<snadge> who is our resident compiz expert? :p
<thumper> snadge: what is your problem?
<snadge> or at least someone who has looked at the source code and might understand the first thing about the focus code
<snadge> short version.. when switching workspaces.. sometimes the input focus of the current window isnt set correctly.. it will receive typing input and visually appear to have focus, but for example.. the autocomplete (in location bar) wont function.. and when right clicking, the menu disappears as soon as you move the mouse over it
<snadge> unless you manually click on the windows title.. to re-focus it
<thumper> snadge: ok
<thumper> snadge: here is the good news
<thumper> snadge: I'm told that this is fixed in trunk
<snadge> oh man.. i want access to the warez ;)
<thumper> snadge: however, we've had some issues getting a release out the door
<thumper> snadge: but we should have something workable very soon after alpha 2
<thumper> snadge: for precise at least
<snadge> thats cool.. im running precise
<thumper> that bug irritates the crap out of me too
<codebrainz> do I have to delete .la files or something to build against GTK+ on ubuntu (I thought i remembered reading this)?
<snadge> i wonder if that specific fix is backportable (not that i really care.. all my machines are running precise atm)
<thumper> so if it isn't fixed once the release is out
<thumper> I'll be banging some heads :)
<thumper> snadge: I'm not sure
<snadge> does the trunk at least build? is it publically available? :P
<snadge> i am familiar with git and building deb packages
<snadge> ive been waiting so long for that to be fixed ;)
<snadge> its my #1 gripe about unity
<snadge> every time it happens .. i have to think of the buddha.. and meditate and go to my happy place
<thumper> snadge: well...
<thumper> snadge: we are in the process of making things better there :)
<thumper> snadge: very soon, we'll have publicly usable daily builds of compiz trunk
<snadge> i wonder if these instructions are somewhat relevant
<snadge> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<snadge> it says updated jan 17th, and is precise specific
<thumper> I've not built from source for three months now
<thumper> :-|
<snadge> ergh.. make install ? what drugs are these instructions on
<thumper> snadge: if you have set the install prefix, it isn't so bad
 * thumper looks at the instructions
<snadge> it apparently installed into /opt
<snadge> installed/installs
<thumper> the instructions point it to $HOME/build/unity
<thumper> see step 1
<mhall119> codebrainz: while I've got you here, have you considered making a Unity QuickList for Geany?
<snadge> ok.. well i'll have a look at rebuilding the deb packages instead
<codebrainz> mhall119, i don't think any of the devs are using Unity, and no feature requests yet for it
<snadge> shouldn't be too difficult ;)
<mhall119> codebrainz: where I can file a feature request?
<mhall119> :)
<codebrainz> mhall119, on the source forge (ugh) site
<snadge> and if i break unity horribly.. i'll just switch to unity-2d
<codebrainz> it's linked from the Bugs page on geany.org
<mhall119> codebrainz: also, I've got my unity situation fixed, and I can confirm that the menu we discussed earlier is populated, but selecting "Alternate" doesn't do anything now
<snadge> or reinstall it from precise
<codebrainz> mhall119, ah, good to know it's at least breaking consistently :)
<codebrainz> i got dbusmenu building from apt-get source, so should have it figured out in a while
<codebrainz> thumper, yep, it is breaking where I guessed in the source :)
<codebrainz> (ie. parser.c:watch_submenu() )
<codebrainz> and since it's a g_return_if_fail() assertion failing, which indicates a programming error, in a static function, I'm going to wash my hands of it :)
<thumper> codebrainz: care to file a bug about it?
<thumper> codebrainz: you can do that with email you know :)
<codebrainz> meh, I can tell you where the problem is :)
<codebrainz> (ie. exact line)
<thumper> I'll file the bug if you like
<thumper> if you can tell me what the problem is
<codebrainz> parser.c:1124 it get's a menu widget from the gvalue, but it doesn't guard against it being null before calling watch_submenu() on line 1126
<codebrainz> it calls parse_menu_structure_helper() the line before, this function internally properly guards against the parameter being null
<mhall119> codebrainz: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3481844&group_id=153444&atid=787794
<codebrainz> I guess somewhere along the line it's trying to get the menushell of the item in question and we haven't added one yet (just a guess)
<thumper> codebrainz: got a useful title for the bug?
<thumper> codebrainz: and it is on dbusmenu right?
<codebrainz> thumper give me a minute and I'll see if i can fix it and pastebin a patch for the bug
<codebrainz> it'll be against the version in the repos, but the code doesn't seem to have changed in this part
<thumper> codebrainz: I'll make a branch for it
<thumper> codebrainz: and I can attribute you as the author
<thumper> codebrainz: if you want to privmsg me an email address and name :)
<codebrainz> meh, the stopping of bug reports will be more than enough in exchange for fixing it :)
<codebrainz> (all my info is on the geany repository fwiw)
<codebrainz> thumper, my fix gets rid of the warning, but it don't fix the menu not working :(
<codebrainz> hmm, the code seems to assume menus are less than 2 levels deep
<codebrainz> *less than 3
<thumper> codebrainz: and geany's aren't
<codebrainz> the menu in question is 3 levels deep
<codebrainz> nope nevermind, this part works ok
<codebrainz> hmm, there's even a note about Geany in the comments of the code
<cyphermox> thumper: bschaefer: hey
<bschaefer> cyphermox, hello
<cyphermox> thumper: bschaefer: I'll definitely need help with the ibus input issue in dash. I thought I had figured it out but it turns out it's broken elsewhere if I special case space
<cyphermox> bschaefer: hey :)
<cyphermox> I'm pretty sure this can be worked around in just unity, though
<bschaefer> cyphermox, it can be if the dash could handle XIM
<cyphermox> bschaefer: what do you mean?
<cyphermox> xim "seems" to work fairly well, although kind of retardedly.
<bschaefer> cyphermox, njpatel and I were having problems with unity handle normal text when ibus was being used. That is why we used that env var to force Ibus to handle both kinds of txt
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> right, if the env var isn't used you don't get any text in ?
<bschaefer> cyphermox, correct, only what the im engine that is active can do
<cyphermox> arf
<cyphermox> but now, with the env var it's getting space committed before characters because it's parsed quicker
<bschaefer> cyphermox, for example if you are using pinyin and the env var is not set then only the chinese chars will work
<cyphermox> right
<bschaefer> well I don't think it is quicker. So what I think is happening is when the ibus sends the key event through to the im engine ie hangul it returns false for say space
<bschaefer> because hangul doesn't handle that
<bschaefer> but there is still preedit around and then it send that space key event through gtk_filer_keypress which then commits the text BEFORE the preedit is commited
<cyphermox> bschaefer: aye
<bschaefer> I was able to get the space to work in libhangul because I made it handle the space and commit it correclty
<cyphermox> but the IM should still be handling space, because it's a common way to escape out of preedit
<cyphermox> bschaefer: it still seems weird that you'd have to patch every single input method to work correctly then
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah I tested the same thing with pinyin and it handles all key events even ones it doesn't do anything with
<cyphermox> bschaefer: hangul isn't the only one. I've tested at least esperanto chu and simi something
<bschaefer> hmm that is really interesting. At the same time im not sure if those engines were tested for handling all input
<cyphermox> right
<bschaefer> which is something ibus does and it is kinda hidden
<cyphermox> otoh nothing else seems to use sync mode at all
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeahhh, which getting unity to not use that env var would be awesome
<bschaefer> I started looking at some code that we are going to try to land in nux to get around it
<cyphermox> no idea how I can help really
<cyphermox> but when I spoke to dbarth this morning he asked that I at least ping you and thumper about it to make sure it was on your radar
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah I got slightly lost on what to do next also; im hoping to get this working in nux to avoid it in unity
 * thumper reads backlog
<cyphermox> bschaefer: how does Nux impact IM exactly? I haven't found much
<bschaefer> cyphermox, well we overload the TextEntery in nux to try and handle IM before it reaches Nux
<cyphermox> ah, so that's where it comes from
<bschaefer> cyphermox, so if we can not overload it and have Nux handle it completely that would be the best case
<cyphermox> bschaefer: however I noticed there are Nux bits missing to catch focux for IMTextEntry, so that IM typing is even possible (via OnFocusIn, OnFocusOut, etc. in IMTextEntry.cpp)
<bschaefer> cyphermox, but Nux doens't use gtk at all so it will be a little challenging getting it working as there isn't much documentation
<thumper> can I leave it with you two to email jaytaoko about the issue and ideas for a fix?
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah I had a patch for that since an event got removed from Nux to do that
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah I can
<thumper> bschaefer: thanks
<cyphermox> bschaefer: I spoke to jaytaoko about that specific idea and basically reverted to what used to be done, with OnKeyNavFocusChange or something?
<thumper> bschaefer: feel free to cc me so I stay in the lops :)
<bschaefer> thumper, will do :)
<bschaefer> cyphermox, I tested that signal out and it was only firing when you would leave the input area in the dash
<bschaefer> but it wouldn't be called if you say close the dash
<cyphermox> works for me
<bschaefer> or open it
<bschaefer> really?
<cyphermox> I thought so
 * bschaefer needs to re test that
<bschaefer> I tested that a month or so ago
<cyphermox> i was successfully typing stuff in ;)
<bschaefer> cyphermox, haha, I just had some bools that would get set when Dash was about to open and close to get around that
<bschaefer> cyphermox, a signal would be a much better thing for that though.
<cyphermox> bschaefer:   OnKeyNavFocusChange.connect([&] (nux::Area*) { HasKeyFocus() ? OnFocusIn() : OnFocusOut(); });
<cyphermox> basically, a rehash of what I had seen in bzr history
<bschaefer> cyphermox, Good to know, and yeah that is what it use to look like; Ill have to test that out again and have that merged asap.
<bschaefer> cyphermox, hmm well for the ibus bug I keep saying it isn't unitys fault because you can re create any that bug in GNOME or unity 2d
<cyphermox> bschaefer: I'll have another small fix for handling that IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE variable if that needs to stay; because programs started from unity then inherit it
<bschaefer> if you force the ibus to use that env var
<cyphermox> guess so
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah I played around with that to. To set the env var then unset it when the dash search bar is done getting made
<cyphermox> don't need to
<bschaefer> cyphermox, what was your fix?
<cyphermox> you could just as well leave it there and remove it from context when launching apps
<cyphermox> but either way works :)
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah, but its still broken for unity :(
<bschaefer> cyphermox, so ill see what I can get going with this in nux; which I am hoping to get it working with ibuses X11 code because that env var works with that
<cyphermox> ok
<bschaefer> cyphermox, that is the patch that was thought to fix the entire bug, but only if using ibus through XIM...
<bschaefer> cyphermox, thanks for the info on the focus :)
<cyphermox> well, I won't spend much more time on it; but don't hesitate to ping me if you want help testing
<bschaefer> cyphermox, sweet will do. Yeah I have spent to much time on this :(
<cyphermox> I got a few input methods installed and can switch to a full korean desktop to test actual searches
<bschaefer> cyphermox, cool, if any progress gets made ill make sure you hear about it :)
<cyphermox> ok, thanks!
<bschaefer> thumper, also on an update for the key nav mode. There was significant changes to Launcher.cpp; but I think I see where I can make all the changes again to fix it
<bschaefer> thumper, just have to recode it and test it
<thumper> bschaefer: ack
<codebrainz> thumper, was that ted?
<thumper> codebrainz: um... don't think so
<thumper> but may have been
<thumper> I think he is just "ted"
<thumper> but it is Ted Gould, so it may have been...
<codebrainz> heh, ok. i think i might have tracked down the problem roughly, but not positive
<codebrainz> it's god-aweful the things that need to be done to make GTK+ do something it wasn't designed to do :)
<snadge> bzr: ERROR: Target directory "" already exists.
<snadge> whut
<bschaefer> snadge, I think you have to set up an SSH key with launchpad.
<snadge> err.. but "bzr branch lp:nux nux"
<snadge> appears to be working
<snadge> even though its meant to default to that.. if you omit the last parameter
<snadge> who writes this stuff .. seriously ;)
<bschaefer> snadge, weird, I was getting that error message when I re installed ubuntu and forgot to set up my SSH key
<snadge> yeah.. but from the error message
<bschaefer> snadge, haha well it has to be someone :)
<snadge> "you must do this to
<snadge> write to Launchpad or access private data."
<snadge> i dont need to write to launchpad or access private data.. so therefore i dont need to login
<snadge> is my assumption
<bschaefer> snadge, yeah...it could be as hard to detect as the halting problem :)
<bschaefer> snadge, joking but yeah Im not sure
<snadge> ok i see why the unity build instructions dont build deb packages
<snadge> there is no debian directory
<snadge> wtf :P
<snadge> ok i'll just do it the way the instructions say the ;)
<bschaefer> snadge, that is always the safest way
<snadge> i just thought.. maybe.. i can build deb packages, since thats how they end up in ubuntu right ?
<snadge> of course its a lot more work.. i would theoretically have to update the control file etc
<snadge> but i just think it would be nicer to dpkg -i unity*.deb or whatever
<snadge> if i break it..i can always switch back to unity2d
<snadge> or reinstall the packaged version
<snadge> of course if there was a ppa for trunk.. that would be even easier ;)
<snadge> ill stop complaining im sorry.. its been one of those days
<snadge> is doxygen really required to build unity?
<snadge> or will it build without it.. thats 656mb of crap it wants to install
<snadge> Doxygen not found. Documentation will not be built
<snadge> it appears not
<bschaefer> snadge, yeah it isn't needed. sorry got busy; you should be able to build from the dep packages but right now trunk requires building a few other things from trunk
<bschaefer> like dee, libunity etc..
<snadge> ok well the cmake step has failed to produce a makefil
<bschaefer> DBO, hey are you still up and around?
<snadge> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DGSETTINGS_LOCALINSTALL=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX="$PREFIX"
<snadge> that part fails
<bschaefer> did you set up $PREFIX and how far did it get?
<snadge> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindCompiz.cmake:58 (string):
<snadge>   string sub-command REGEX, mode REPLACE needs at least 6 arguments total to
<snadge>   command.
<snadge> ahh comment out subdir test
<snadge>     dbus_g_thread_init();
<snadge> plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp
<snadge> its not called g_thread_init(NULL) :/
<snadge> i'll just ignore that for now
<snadge> ok my prefix wasnt set for some reason
<snadge> could've sworn i set it
<DBO> bschaefer, yeah
<snadge> unity/plugins/unityshell/src/PointerBarrier.cpp:68:52: error: ‘XFixesCreatePointerBarrierVelocity’ was not declared in this scope
<bschaefer> DBO, so Im working on the key nav bug. Now that the LauncherController is in place im reworking it with the new code. One thing is mouse_down_outside... signal wont ever get called since GrabPointer() isn't called
<bschaefer> snadge, you have to install libxfixes there was a patch a couple days ago for that
<DBO> bschaefer, go ahead and make it call GrabPointer()
<DBO> we decided a11y apparently doesn't matter
<bschaefer> DBO, well that causes a crash
<DBO> ...no...
<DBO> fix the crash?
<bschaefer> DBO, well it is caused in like 3 places when you drag an icon, and when you fix that another one happens; but the problems is if you grab the pointer then you can say drag a window and while quitting form key nav mode
<bschaefer> then you cant* drag a window while in key nav mode
<bschaefer> DBO, but I got around that by using the window_focus changed in Launcher; but now ubus call that gave key_nav mode its own window isn't there.
<bschaefer> Was that intended to be removed?
<DBO> key_nav mode its own window?
<bschaefer> DBO, ubus_server_send_message(ubus_server_get_default(), UBUS_LAUNCHER_START_KEY_NAV, NULL);
<bschaefer> when this use to be called
<DBO> we call UBUS_LAUNCHER_START_KEY_SWITCHER for everything
<DBO> probably should be KEY_NAV for everything
<DBO> and then a gvariant arg for whether or not the keyboard was grabbed
<bschaefer> which when that was called I could used the window_focus_change to handle a mouse click out side of the launcher.
<bschaefer> DBO, hmm well I can set it up again to close when clicked outside the launcher but the problem is the Launcher it self cant communicate with LauncherController to quit from key nav correctly (or Im missing a bus call)
<bschaefer> because just called ExitKeyNavMode() in Launcher doesn't quit from the KeyNav mode correctly
<bschaefer> calling*
<DBO> none of the keynav logic should be in Launcher
<DBO> including the click off behavior
<DBO> LauncherController should be the one getting the window_focus_change information
<DBO> and then calling KeyNavTerminate(false); itself
<DBO> essentially, Launcher as a class knows nothing of this magical thing called keynav
<DBO> save for how to render it
<bschaefer> DBO, yeah that is what I wanted to call. Alright I can add the Window  Manager to handle a window_focus_change to LauncherController
<bschaefer> DBO, and that way makes a lot more sense and looks a lot better
<bschaefer> easier to read...
<DBO> yep
<DBO> basically you shouldn't have to modify the work I have already done to launcher
<bschaefer> DBO, Alright, and thanks. Hopefully re coding the key nav fixes should be pretty straight forward
<DBO> yeah
<snadge> why cant you run export from a shell script ?
<snadge> eg.. i just made unity.sh .. and put the SOURCE, PREFIX etc in it.. and it doesnt stick
<snadge> unless i manually cut and paste it into my shell
<bschaefer> you should put it in you .bashrc
<bschaefer> the export
<snadge> ok now it appears libxfixes3 needs to be patched
<snadge> ie.. the one in the precise repo doesnt have this XFixesSelectBarrierInput symbol
<bschaefer> yeah, you should be able to find the source then just compiling it your self
<bschaefer> or try sudo apt-get build-dep libxfixes3
<bschaefer> as there was another lib that came with it (forgot what it was)
<snadge> well i've found the patch
<snadge> hmm.. theres an upgrade to x11proto-fixes-dev
<bschaefer> yeah thats the one
<snadge> doh.. i installed all of the updates now i get a different error after make clean
<snadge> unity/plugins/unityshell/src/PointerBarrier.cpp:78:3: error: ‘EventFilterArg’ is not a member of ‘nux::GraphicsDisplay’
<snadge> maybe i need to rebuild nux
<snadge> ./NuxGraphics/GraphicsDisplayX11.cpp:  void GraphicsDisplay::AddEventFilter(EventFilterArg arg)
<codebrainz> thumper, still around?
<bschaefer> snadge, yeah pull from nux trunk and rebuild should fix that
<snadge> i see its trying to build against -I/usr/include/Nux-2.0
<snadge> i installed libnux-2.0-dev or whatever it is from precise
<snadge> so maybe i should remove that
<snadge> and re-run the cmake command
<bschaefer> snadge, are you build nux from trunk?
<snadge> yep.. i have nux in my home directory
<snadge> it should be using that.. but perhaps my prefix wasnt set correctly or something
<bschaefer> snadge, and yeah you will have to rebuild unity once you rebuild nux
<bschaefer> yeah make sure your ./autogen.sh --prefix="$PREFIX"
<bschaefer> in nux
<snadge> hmm.. why is it -I/usr/include/Nux-2.0
<snadge> i just apt-get remove libnux-2.0-dev
<snadge> its in my home directory.. in ~/build/unity/include/Nux-2.0
<bschaefer> what is your $PREFIX ? is it usr?
<snadge>  /home/davidb/build/unity
<snadge> basically im trying to build it like the instructions here:
<snadge> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<bschaefer> hmm those have changed...
<snadge> so i've done the libnux part.. its where its supposed to be
<bschaefer> I usually just put everything in /opt/unity
<bschaefer> so rebuild nux didn't fix the problem?
<bschaefer> rebuilding
<snadge> no, i just did that.. the problem seems to be that unity isnt picking up that nux isnt in /usr/include but in my homedir instead
<bschaefer> snadge, hmm what does this say: pkg-config --cflags nux-2.0
<bschaefer> when you run it
<snadge> Package nux-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<snadge> oh woops wrong terminal
<snadge> yeah it finds it
<snadge> looks like i need to blow away my unity/build dir
<bschaefer> yeah delete it and rebuild
<bschaefer> snadge, good luck, I have to take off now
<snadge> btw.. how does unity know to use the version in your home directory
<snadge> cool cheers :)
<snadge> it just says "log out and log back in and it should work"
<bschaefer> snadge, it probably has a list and start from the top and which ever one it find first it uses. Not 100% syre
<bschaefer> sure*
<codebrainz> thumper, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/907635
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 907635 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "lidbusmenu-GTK crash with Geany IDE using Python" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<codebrainz> and I got the real problem fixed also, within the Geany source
<codebrainz> thanks for all your help
<snadge> unity/plugins/unityshell/src/BamfLauncherIcon.cpp:320:74: error: ‘bamf_window_get_monitor’ was not declared in this scope
<snadge> but i have libbamf-dev and libbamf3-dev installed :/
<snadge> i wonder if i need the trunk version of bamf
<Saviq> mournin'
<dyams> saviq: hey what happended? :D
<snadge> hmm.. i dont think unity does auto detect the version in my home directory
<snadge> it doesnt work unless i $PREFIX/bin/unity --replace
<snadge> and even then, it only "sort of" works
<snadge> symlinking /usr/bin/unity to /home/davidb/build/unity/bin/unity
<snadge> does appear to do the job either
<snadge> err doesnt
<Saviq> dyams, out of 10 people in my closest family right now 7 are throwing up (most of them - both ends), 1 of which ended up in hospital (late pregnancy), on top of that another one has pneumonia
<Saviq> dyams, I'm only waiting when it gets to me and my wife
<Saviq> and I really don't have time for this as in 4 days I'm going snowboarding for a week
<snadge> hard luck :/
<dyams> saviq: sorry initially i felt its a typo
<Saviq> dyams, no worries
<snadge> my partner is about to give birth either tomorrow or the day after
<Saviq> snadge, congrats!
<dyams> snadge: congrats, all the best
<snadge> yeah and here i am recompiling unity ;)
<Saviq> snadge, what else are you supposed to do
<Saviq> make her more nervous than she already is?
<snadge> i suppose i could go home from work heheh
<snadge> but im nearly there
<snadge> trying to figure out why its running /usr/bin/unity-window-decorator etc
<snadge> ok i havnt compiled that apparently
<snadge> also its running /usr/lib/bamf/bamfdaemon
<snadge> instead of the one in my home dir.. sigh.. the helpful instructions seemed to imply that you could run the trunk build from your homedir
<snadge> its times like this i feel like giving up and using gnome-shell ;)
<davidcalle> mhall119, for your politics lens http://blog.pault.ag/post/16793842255/python-sunlight-or-get-at-some-awesome-us-political
<greyback> mornin' all
<njpatel> hey, this search stuff has disrupted mine and kamstrup's work on the content stuff for the past couple of days, can we reschedule the meeting for same time tomorrow, and I'll spend 2-3 hours with mikkel today to hash everything out?
<njpatel> bah, wrong channel
 * njpatel hates IRC
<Saviq> greyback, hey
<Saviq> Kaleo, lemme know when you're there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the tests for the rtl thing, it's "just" moving stuff around and making it more generic so i can use it from rtl easily
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I know, the diff is huge, though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need those tests to go into lp:unity-2d
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to keep the diff between shell and trunk as small as possible
<tsdgeos> those tests won't pass in unity-2d
<Saviq> of course the shaping ones won't
<Saviq> but the rest that you've changed, should, no?
<tsdgeos> well, rtl does'nt work in unity-2d
<Saviq> eh?
<tsdgeos> at least it doesn't for me
<tsdgeos> i've never been able to get the launcher to pop just by dragging the mouse right
<tsdgeos> i know you said you can
<tsdgeos> but doesn't work here
<Saviq> yeah, works fine here
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<snadge> do you guys run unity from your home directory or /opt ?
<Saviq> you running in a VM?
<tsdgeos> i can move them there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> might be related
<Saviq> let me see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: though i don't know which kind of mega conflict i'll get if we push those to unity-2d
<Saviq> snadge, we're running uninstalled
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll manage
<snadge> what do you mean.. as in.. no unity installed from tree
<snadge> and compiled locally?
<snadge> trying to run it with a prefix appears to be problematic.. the instructions are outdated anyway
<Saviq> snadge, well, ok, I'm talking unity-2d here, sorry
<Saviq> forgot this # is common
<snadge> doh ;)
<snadge> im talking about the faecal compiz/nux stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed it doesn't work on my desktop either
<snadge> that makes me want to stab people
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it is supposed to, afaik
<snadge> unity-2d is most likely awesome.. carry on ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyway, i'll move the tests, if they fail, they fail, it's not like we are enforcing passing of tests, atm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll disable those that fail
<snadge> btw.. unity 3d needs heaps more attention atm ;)
<snadge> it blows
<greyback> snadge: I'm a 2d guy also, but maybe this helpful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to create a new kanban card for "add rtl tests to unity-2d" or just assume i'm still working on "Put back in support for RTL " ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's fine with just one
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe just move it back to in progress
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re contextual menu... it's even weirder than that - tdriver_visualizer shows just one QAction
<Saviq> but .count returns 2
<Saviq> not only .count, but the .children() returns two, one of which has empty text, the rest seems to be the same
<Saviq> both are visible, both are TextHeuristicRole, both are enabled but not checkable...
<Saviq> wth
<Saviq> ok I'll just adapt the comments
<greyback> Saviq: yeah it's weird, I've just looked, context menu of 3 items had 5 QActions. One was separator. But still leaves extra one
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> but context menu of 3 actions with two separators (e.g. Firefox) have correct number - 5 - of QActions
<Saviq> so I'm thinking the ghost ones are leftover separators
<Saviq> -s
<Saviq> s/are/is/
<snadge> greyback: yeah .. those instructions are out of date :/
<snadge> i think the unity/compiz guys go to bed early.. but they shouldn't.. theres lots of work to be done
<snadge> #ayatana is invite only now.. sigh :p
<greyback> snadge: :( sorry
<snadge> its okay i have plenty of moonshine
<snadge> and a pregnant partner who gets angry at me for drinking it ;)
<Saviq> snadge, #ayatana doesn't exist anymore
<Saviq> snadge, it's been moved here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we do have tests in -shell for the launcher that are not in unity-2d ?
<Saviq> I don't think we do, should we?
<tsdgeos> "Press Alt+F1 to focus/unfocus Launcher when dash is open"
<tsdgeos> this one is in shell
<tsdgeos> and not in unity-2d
<tsdgeos> or so it looks to me
<Saviq> should be
<tsdgeos> i can't find it
<Saviq> oops LP died
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-2d/shell_test-launcher-focus-with-dash/+merge/89456
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed, that went straight into shell
<Saviq> needs to be backported
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you? me?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it blocks you in some way - go on
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but we'll have more backporting
<Saviq> so not sure it needs to be done now
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> no hurries
<Kaleo> Saviq: there
<Saviq> Kaleo, hey, I need to refactor ScreenInfo, which doesn't make sense for it to be a singleton
<Saviq> since there might be more screens
<Saviq> each having different geometry
<Kaleo> Saviq: ok
<Kaleo> Saviq: trunk then
<Saviq> yes of course
<Saviq> but there are some singleton things there
<Saviq> like workspaces
<Kaleo> Saviq: are we working on that already?
<Saviq> Kaleo, I need that to fix MM in shell
<Kaleo> Saviq: are we done with shell?
<Saviq> no, I'm doing that for shell to behave the same as unity-2d
<Kaleo> Saviq: MM in shell should behave just as in trunk, ie. one panel per screen
<Kaleo> Saviq: it should not have anything to do with the shell
<Kaleo> Saviq: for now
<Saviq> Kaleo, it does, 'cause the whole shell moves to screen 0
<Saviq> which is not necessarily topleft
<Kaleo> Saviq: how was the dash doing it?
<Kaleo> Saviq: just do whatever the dash and launcher were doing
<Saviq> I'm thinking the biggest difference was that it wasn't fullscreen
<Saviq> and moving to (0, 0) actually made the screen, as returned by QX11Info::appScreen
<Saviq> to be correct
<Saviq> well, ok, that's not the case
<Saviq> but either way, as we discussed with tsdgeos, QX11Info::appScreen is broken by design, 'cause an app might have multiple windows
<Saviq> spanning multiple screens
<Saviq> so I'm thinking a ScreenInfo {x: 0;  y:0} or ScreenInfo {screen: 0}
<Saviq> that should be future-proof
<Saviq> and in current unity-2d it works... by chance, really..
<Saviq> it's a non-issue in single-screen scenarios
<Kaleo> Saviq: it works by chance?
<Saviq> Kaleo, looks like it ;)
<Kaleo> Saviq: any better explanation? :)
<Saviq> not that I could find
<Kaleo> Saviq: if it's reliable chance I'd rather postpone that fix by a few dasy
<Kaleo> days*
<Saviq> well, one possible for the launcher is that it was a Unity2dPanel
<Saviq> and that handled the edges
<Saviq> and then the dash was glued to the launcher
<Saviq> so yeah, that's the explanation for the launcher
<Saviq> Unity2dPanel::updateGeometry
<Saviq> Kaleo, well, the problem is that now if you launch shell with MM
<Saviq> your launcher could just as well display in the middle of your workspace
<Saviq> at the left edge of your right screen
<Kaleo> Saviq: are we spawning only one shell view?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> but it gets stuck on screen 0
<Saviq> which might be your right screen
<Kaleo> Saviq: and ScreenInfo does not necessarily have the right geometry info?
<Saviq> ScreenInfo relies on QX11Info::appScreen
<Saviq> which returns 0 regardless of me moving the window to 0,0
<Saviq> which is screen 1
<Kaleo> Saviq: don't move the window to 0,0
<Saviq> Kaleo, how do I move it to a different screen then?
<Kaleo> Saviq: why do you want to do that right now?
<Saviq> 'cause otherwise it's unusable in MM
<Saviq> Kaleo, mumble?
<Kaleo> Saviq: ok
<Kaleo> Saviq: is it a regression?
<Saviq> Kaleo, Unit2dPanel::updateGeometry
<Saviq> Kaleo, http://ubuntuone.com/4H8HYQscWckJvYNroQWBW9
<Saviq> Kaleo, http://ubuntuone.com/2v1bYpOxKfsvQ0yifJTgUk
<greyback> Saviq: Kaleo: joining us for standup?
<greyback> or busy?
<Kaleo> greyback: joining
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, now that you are here
<tsdgeos> ...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm not sure i understand https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-dash-buttons/+merge/90450
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what you want is not using the activePageChanged signal?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the panel is listening to activePage to see whether it should display the dash buttons or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should listen to the "active" property instead, IMO
<tsdgeos> i'll tell you why it's listening to activePageChanged, because dashclient has that and hasn't an activeChanged :
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> so ugo went the fast way
<tsdgeos> i'll expand dashclient
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yes, I know the reason
<Saviq> and yes, please extend DashClient
<Saviq> dyams, you're eating your lunch at 5pm? ;)
<dyams> saviq: yes, bit late today
<dyams> saviq: :)
<greyback> Saviq: your MR on shell_debian-transition, is it supposed to be able to build debs? Or you just added the transition stuff
<Saviq> greyback, it's supposed to build, why?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-dash-buttons/+merge/90450 is ready
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<greyback> Saviq: it failed on me. Let me try again to make sure it's not my fault
<greyback> Saviq: it fails with https://pastebin.canonical.com/59123/
<Saviq> greyback, I will check it out
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: found a bug in the implementation, hold the review
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, actually it's a bug that is present in the panel now, so as it's not new, please go back to reviewing the patc
<tsdgeos> +h
<tsdgeos> greyback: about this behaviour i found in the panel that i think it's a bug, i report it in launchpad as a bug?
<greyback> tsdgeos: please do. Check it's not there already
<tsdgeos> could not find it
<greyback> tsdgeos: go for it
<greyback> tsdgeos: I briefly looked at your RTL tests. I noticed you removed a lot of the test descriptions. I did it in that way to allow manual tests to be scraped from then, and would help show our test coverage. But I can be persuaded. I need to think more
 * greyback going to lunch :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: i did remove no test description at all, just moved to a different place
<greyback> tsdgeos: oh ok, I just skimmed, will look properly in a bit
 * greyback puts his writing cap on
<didrocks> hey salem_
<salem_> didrocks, hello
<salem_> so, I tried to push my branch into launchpad, but I got this: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~tiagosh/libqtdee/libqtdee-local-models/": : Project 'libqtdee' does not exist.
<didrocks> salem_: I'm trying to look at the dee-qt trunk then
<didrocks> salem_: can you try:
<didrocks> yeah, so wrong name
<didrocks> it's not libqtdee :)
<salem_> ahh, that explains
 * didrocks tries to find it, should bee dee-qt
<didrocks> be*
<didrocks> yeah it is
<didrocks> so ~tiagosh/qt-dee/libqtdee-local-models/
<didrocks> and then propose a merge
<salem_> didrocks, cool, thanks! My mistake, I used the package name, and not the repository name :)
<didrocks> salem_: yeah, it's confusing :)
<didrocks> yw
<salem_> didrocks, ops: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~tiagosh/qt-dee/libqtdee-local-models/": : Project 'qt-dee' does not exist.
<didrocks> dee-qt
<didrocks> silly me :)
<salem_> didrocks, yay! thanks.
<didrocks> yw :)
<tsdgeos> salem_: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/dee-qt/libqtdee-local-models/+merge/90895 says there are 20 conflicts?
<salem_> tsdgeos, sorry, just deleted, something went wrong
<tsdgeos> ok
<salem_> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/dee-qt/dee-qt-local-models/+merge/90897
<tsdgeos> smaller one
<tsdgeos> nice :D
<salem_> tsdgeos, I am not familiar with libqtdee, so the code might be incorrect.
<tsdgeos> i'm much more less familiar than you :D
<tsdgeos> salem_: does that setModel need to take a void *
<tsdgeos> '?
<salem_> tsdgeos, well, I thought about that, I just wanted to avoid including dee headers, as probably client applications that want to use the shared models wont be linking against it.
<tsdgeos> salem_: can you not forward declare it?
<salem_> that was an assumption though, but I might be wrong.
<salem_> like "class DeeModel;"
<salem_> ?
<tsdgeos> struct DeeModel; actually
<tsdgeos> but yes
<salem_> ah yes, I believe that is possible
<tsdgeos> nice, also being on the extreme nitpicker mode, there's on extra space after the setModel() implementation
<salem_> tsdgeos, cool, I am fixing it. will update the branch soon
<tsdgeos> :-)
<jono> didrocks, I installed the PPA for the new Unity, but moving my mouse to the edge of the screen doesn't show the Launcher
<seb128> jono: move faster
<didrocks> jono: you have to push!
<jono> seb128, still doesn't work
<didrocks> a lot :)
<seb128> jono: over do it
<jono> I am slamming it into the edge
<didrocks> jason_: seems you are upseting a musician ^
<gord> if the cursor doesn't come out through the other side of your monitor, you didn't push hard enough
<seb128> did you set reveal on edge or corner? (the corner doesn't work I think)
<didrocks> you want make it music harder? :)
<didrocks> to make his*
<jason_> didrocks, musician?
<jason_> jono, dont slam, just push against the edge
<jono> jason_, sorry, pal it is not working
<jono> I set it to the Left Reveal
<jason_> jono, did you restart X?
<jono> but it won't appear
<jono> I logged out and backin again
<jason_> okay
<jono> does that restart X?
<jason_> what is your screen resolution
<jason_> yes
<davmor2> jono: you need your mouse/pad with your head till it gives up and work or you wind up concussed that should fix it :)
<jono> jason_, 1440x900
<jason_> jono, can you please install this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive/help-jason/
<jason_> and then restart X
<jason_> jono, can you please install this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive/help-jason/
<jason_> and then restart X
<jono> jason_, what is in there?
<jason_> jono, a new xserver
<jono> hmmm ok
<jono> one sec
<jason_> which helps with this problem
<jason_> also Cthulhu
<jono> jason_, installing now
<jono> Cthulu?
<jason_> jono, not a lovecraft fan eh?
<jono> jason_, not metal
<jono> Call Of The Cthulu by Metallica is though
<jono> brb, restarting X
<jono> jason_, ok I upgraded X and logged back out and in again
<jono> so that means I should be running the new X in the PPA, right?
<jason_> jono, thats the theory
<jono> same problem with the Launcher
<seb128> jono: does it show on keyboard activation?
<jason_> jono, if you hold Super does it come out?
<seb128> jono: can you check in the control center ui that you are on edge reveal?
<jono> seb128, yep, pressing Super reveals
<jono> it
<jason_> seb128, that setting does nothing right now
<jono> seb128, it is
<seb128> jason_, right, I just want to make sure he's not on a broken ccsm value
<jason_> hmmm
<seb128> jono: "left side" is selected?
<jono> seb128, yep
<seb128> ok, dunno then
<jono> jason_, anything else I can do?
<jason_> jono, wait for me to think
<jono> np
<jono> also, the new home lens is empty when I show the dash
<jono> if I select another lens (e.g. apps) and then go back to home, it displays the content then
<seb128> jono: does it get populated if you type something in the entry and clear it?
<jason_> jono, are you using a mouse?
<seb128> jono: that's a known bug, mhr3 was working on it
<jono> jason_, trackpad
<jono> seb128, cool
<jason_> jono, can you try a mouse?
<jono> jason_, I can in a bit, but not now
<jason_> its possible your trackpad is sending absolute motion events
<jono> jason_, give me 15mins to review a doc for willcooke and then will test with a mouse
<jono> I can also then test the multi-monitor goodness
<jason_> in the mean time jono
<jason_> can you tell me what trackpad you go?
<jono> jason_, I am not sure, it is on a Thinkpad T400
<jason_> lspci -vvv
<jono> jason_, I don't see anything listed there
<jason_> lsusb maybe
<jono> jason_, nope
<jason_> jono, give me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jono> jason_, sent
<jason_> jono, are you amd64 or i386
<jono> i386
<jason_> jono, let me know how the mouse goes
<didrocks> jason_: someone on the french forum is also having "hard time to reveal the launcher"
<didrocks> so my xt2 wasn't the only case
<didrocks> jason_: I guess there will need some adjustement, if you want to push a version with debug info on the command line, we can maybe do that
<jono> jason_, about to go and test
<balloons> jono, jason_  also testing currently, and about to unleash the u+1 folks on unity 5.2
<jono> balloons, awesome :-)
<AlanBell> are there some examples of lenses that require authentication?
<Saviq> AlanBell, gwibber, probably, but that uses a local db
<Saviq> AlanBell, there's a Lenses session in #ubuntu-classroom in an hour
<davidcalle> AlanBell, nope. Only the Flickr scope which is relying on a great flickr API that does all the work.
<AlanBell> oh cool
<AlanBell> davidcalle: yeah, I am concerned that if there is no right way to do it and you install 6 lenses that all ask for credentials in randomly different ways it will be a bit of a mess
<davidcalle> AlanBell, agreed.
<AlanBell> I kind of want my openERP lens to sit quietly in the dash with server, username and password fields on it and no content until they are filled in, then it remembers them for the user
<balloons> can you remind me if I can see the information I submitted again? if so how?
<balloons> i am so scatter-brained this week.. so much going on :-)
<balloons> I mean the information I submitted for the checkbox unity tests
<AlanBell> but I have no means of asking the user to authenticate apart from ugly popups on loading of the lens even if the user doesn't want to use that lens right now
<balloons> all, I put a write-up here: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/01/unity-52-whats-new-and-call-for-testing.html. Please feel free to share and let me know if there are any mistakes
<fantasti1001> hi, how global menu works ? (from development side)
<fantasti1001> what alforithm was used for that ?
<fantasti1001> how it works with qt/gtk/fltk and other applications ?
<Daekdroom> Hm.. Launcher is not revealing in 5.2 (from unity-team/ppa)
<Daekdroom> Not revealing by cursor. Super is working alright
<balloons> Daekdroom, you have to move the cursor all the way left
<Daekdroom> I'm pretty sure I know how to do that.
<balloons> it's a bit different than in the past.. trying scrolling into the side of the screen
<etneg_> oook
<etneg_> is this the design channel for unity?
<Daekdroom> It's not showing up at all
<Daekdroom> I tried changing the option (left or top left) in gnome-control-center and it's still not working
<etneg_> prolly not
<balloons> Daekdroom, on my box it won't show if I just place the cursor there.. I have to scroll into it..  if your doing that and it's not showing, something might be wrong
<jono> jason_, using a mouse now
<jono> still same heres
<jono> still same issues
<jono> every so often it works, but 99% it doesnt
<balloons> jono, you also not able to pull up launcher?
<balloons> by cursor that is
<jono> balloons, indeed
<balloons> Daekdroom, it appears your not alone :-)
<balloons> are you single monitor?
<balloons> I'm multimonitor, it's working fine
<jono> I have the same problem on both single and multi-monitor
<jono> although, I have never had multi-monitor working before, so this is a first for me :-)
 * balloons is just lucky.. /me never had issues with multi-monitor
<jason_> jono, I have an application I need you to run
<jono> jason_, ok
<jason_> jono, save this to a file: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59149/
<jason_> (call it barrier.c)
<jason_> then in the directory you saved it
<jason_> in a terminal
<jason_> gcc barrier.c -o barrier -lX11 -lXfixes
<jason_> then
<jason_> ./barrier 500 50000
<jason_> jono, you here?
<jono> jason_, yep
<jono> sorry, networking issues
<jason_> want me to re-type what I said?
<jono> yep
<jason_> jono, save this to a file: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59149/
<jason_> then in the directory you saved it
<jason_> in a terminal
<jason_> gcc barrier.c -o barrier -lX11 -lXfixes
<jason_> then
<jason_> ./barrier 500 50000
<jason_> that will create a barrier 500 pixels into your screen (only the top 450 pixels of your screen)
<jason_> it only will work moving right to left
<balloons> jason_, think overscan could be at play?
<jono> barrier.c:60:2: warning: format ‘%d’ expects argument of type ‘int’, but argument 2 has type ‘PointerBarrier’ [-Wformat]
<balloons> funny to mention it in the era of lcd's...
<jason_> jono, yeah thats just a warning
<jason_> balloons, seems more likely I have some logic mistake somewhere in unity
<jono> jason_, ok it is running, now what?
<jason_> or hes not getting a threshold hit
<jason_> jono, there is a barrier in the middle of your screen
<jason_> start tripping it
<jono> yup
<jason_> I want to know the velocity values you get
<jason_> and the id values
<jason_> do they seem to stay consistent throughout a "trap" of the mouse
<jono> sorry
<jono> it hung my machine at one point
<jono> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/824223/
<jono> jason_, ^
<jason_> well you are certainly generating the velocity required...
<jono> gotcha
<jason_> on multi-monitor
<jason_> are you still in multiple monitors jono?
<jason_> jono, leave teh same program running, and push against the left edge of your screen
<jason_> does it print out debug?
<jason_> (the protocol lets us snoop, its a lovely security hole RAOF will have to close some time...)
<jono> jason_, yep in multimonitor
<jono> jason_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/824229/
<jono> it's weird becomes sometimes it does appear
<jono> but rarely
<jason_> thats really weird...
<jason_> I mean, I see why its failing now...
<jason_> but I dont understand why its acting that way
<jason_> jono, can you try it on your monitor barrier (make sure to approach it slowly)
<jono> jason_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/824233/
<jono> brb
<jason_> jono you are pushing on the right edge of the left screen
<jason_> jono, you need to push againt the left edge of the right screen
<jono> one sec
<jono> jason_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/824245/
<jason_> jono, want to go the full 9 yards for me here?
<jason_> I need you to rebuild unity
<jono> no thanks
<jono> not now, on a call
<jason_> even if I tell you how to make packages?
<jason_> kk
<jono> maybe in a bit
<jason_> anyone else here having this problem?
<Daekdroom> Huh.
<Daekdroom> I am.
<Daekdroom> Unfortunately I have to leave now.
<AlanBell> jason_: what is needed to test it?
<jason_> some peopleslauncher doesn't reveal
<jason_> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.dont-emit-on-id-change/+merge/90923
<jason_> that merge should fix it
<jason_> AlanBell, ^^
<AlanBell> my launcher is set to not-hide at the moment, do I just need to update or get a PPA to have the monitor barrier stuff?
<jason_> unity staging PPA
<AlanBell> ok, and I need to purge HUD first?
<jason_> ya
<AlanBell> ok, I will have a go at that. Quite keen to test this as the launcher popping in and out was infuriating until I set it to be static
<kenvandine> mhr3, i figured out the speed issues in the gwibber lens, it has nothing to do with the search speed
<kenvandine> mhr3, it is because of the size of the results model before searching
<kenvandine> since by default it displays everything
<kenvandine> if i start with nothing in the results_model, searching is blazing fast
<kenvandine> mhr3, do you think it is unity picking up the clear of 4000 rows that takes a few seconds to render?
<kenvandine> my search finishes in about 20ms and the view in unity doesn't visibly change for about 3s after my search is done
<malin> Hi. I am working on a unity-lense, it's my first lense, and I can't get it to work. This is my project page with the source code. I wonder what I am doing wrong: https://launchpad.net/unity-buss
<mhall119> malin: you need to run your lens daemon in the GLib mainloop, like the same code has
<malin> how do I run my code in a GLib mainloop?
<mhall119> would it be possible/practical for Unity to check for lenses/scopes in .local/share/unity/lenses as well as /usr/share?
<malin> don't know?
<mhall119> malin: sorry, that was for the Unity devs
<mhall119> malin: starting at line 86 of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/python-5.0/view/head:/unity-scope-wikipedia
<kenvandine> mhall119, that would be soooooo nice
<mhall119> that's what I think you're missing
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, could you help me get Singlet into the archives?
<kenvandine> sure
<mhall119> I have a package in the scopes ppa
<kenvandine> i happen to be doing patch pilot tomorrow... i'll do it in the morning, ok?
<kenvandine> point me to the packaging branch
<mhr3> kenvandine, you could be, it also takes a while to send the results over, but yea processing them on the unity side might be the culprit
<kenvandine> mhr3, it is VERY fast if i start with an empty results_model
<kenvandine> but going from 4000+ results to 20 takes a few seconds to render
<kenvandine> not sure what i can do about that...
<mhr3> hmm, maybe the removing is slow in unity
<mhr3> it's not path one usually optimizes :)
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> but for the gwibber case, i think it makes sense to start with a view of everything
<gord> pfft, nothing is slow in unity
<kenvandine> :)
<mhr3> gord, like rendering icons until recently? :)
<gord> mhr3, rendering icons was fine, it was loading them and that was neil code! lucky we got rid of him before he did even more damage! </notbitter>
<mhall119> kenvandine: lp:~mhall119/singlet/precise-package has the ./debian/ files
<mhall119> lp:singlet is trunk
<kenvandine> mhall119, great
<mhr3> gord, aaah, right, anything slow is njpatel's fault :)
<gord> oh we only ever remove one row at a time. maybe we should add a rows-removed signal
<mhr3> kenvandine, so you know who to blame ;)
<gord> plural
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> all gord's fault
<kenvandine> :-D
<gord> neil wrote that :P
<mhr3> gord, it would make sense to have a quick clear path
<mhr3> that could help
<mhall119> gord: is there not a clear-all signal?  that seems like it wouold be a common use case
<mhr3> gord, cause most lenses are just clearing the model before adding the results back
<kenvandine> indeed... every lens i have looked at does it :)
<gord> mhr3, yeah we should add that, both
<kenvandine> so maybe it is both libdee and unity to blame :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, dee is never to blame :P
 * kenvandine roflao
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine hugs dee
<mhr3> dee is perfect by definition
<kenvandine> dee is the coolest thing I have seen in a long time :)
<kenvandine> mhr3, and never any bugs
<mhr3> exactly!
<davmor2> kenvandine: what is this dee you talk of a chest freezer or a computer lib :D
<kenvandine> just add a "cleared" signal and it'll be perfect
 * kenvandine wonders what a chest freezer is 
<kenvandine> :-D
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://chestfreezer.co.uk/ rather than an upright
<kenvandine> an... in american english we just call that a freezer :-p
<kenvandine> davmor2, i don't get the dee reference to that though?
<davmor2> kenvandine: you said it was the coolest thing you had ever seen?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> hahaha
 * kenvandine was looking at that too literally :)
<kenvandine> dee is cooler than a chest freezer
<kenvandine> i have to wear a parka to work with it
<davmor2> haha
<mhall119> davmor2: do you have 'perfect' as an IRC hilight or something?
<mhall119> or did your spidey senses tell you someone was claiming to have inbreakable code?
<davmor2> mhall119: Yeap
<davmor2> mhall119: I was getting the special hammers ready
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> you have a particularly dangerous form of QA
<davmor2> mhall119: I found if the hammer don't work I can always move onto power tools hasn't gone that far yet though
<jason_> AlanBell, hows it going?
<balloons> jason_, still looking for someone who is having issues getting launcher to show?
<jason_> balloons, try this: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.dont-emit-on-id-change/+merge/90923
<balloons> sadly it works right now for me.. but I can verify this doesn't break anything :-) I was saying if you were still looking I could see if anyone testing has had the issues yet
<om26er> 1 multimonitor implementation issue, You get two launchers on one screen after disconnecting the output cable (tested trunk) will file it tomorrow
<om26er> or days for that matter its late :p
<bschaefer> mhr3, awesome news! Yeah Ill have the branch ready to go as soon as we are unfrozen :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, awesome, thx
<mhall119> who can I talk to about lightdm on multi-monitor?
<Saviq> mhall119, Robert Ancell is working on lightdm
<Saviq> mhall119, it's 9:14 am for him, should probably be around soon
<mhall119> thanks Saviq
<htorque> hi all! any idea why indicator-loader3 freezes the desktop when using it with the appmenu indicator? here's its output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/824509/
<htorque> it updates the menu bars just fine, but when opening a menu, the last message gets repeated over and over again.
<bschaefer> thumper, hey quick question about a static variable in a function vs a private variable for a class.
<bschaefer> thumper, where only one function will use this variable and no other ones need to know about it
<thumper> bschaefer: what is the question?
<bschaefer> thumper,
<bschaefer> opss, which is better to use?
<bschaefer> where I put the variable as a private member of the class or just use a static variable to get the same effect but keep the scope to only that function
<thumper> bschaefer: if there should only be one value for every instance of the class, then static is the right thing
<thumper> bschaefer: if it is effectively an attribute of the object
<thumper> bschaefer: then a private member is right
<bschaefer> thumper, when you say only one value do you mean const?
<bschaefer> as it wont change
<thumper> bschaefer: a static variable inside a function only gets initialized once for the program execution
<thumper> and there is only once instance of that variable for all objects
<bschaefer> thumper, alright cool
<bschaefer> also if I remember reading something in the standard dont all static vars get set to 0?
<bschaefer> automatically
<thumper> not ones inside a method
<thumper> but global statics
<bschaefer> thumper, alright good to know! Thanks
<bschaefer> thumper, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/new.fix-896122/+merge/90981
<bschaefer> merge for the new KeyNav mode
<bschaefer> fixes
<codepal> anybody know how I run manual tests for  unity-team-ppa ?
<codepal>  message box on my screen told me I should...
<codepal>  but, I don't know how
<thumper> hi codepal
<codepal> nm - just found it in the dash
<thumper> ok
<codepal> running the tests - awesome!
<codepal> what new features does checkbox implement?
<thumper> sorry, no idea, didrocks does that bit
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-01
<snadge> ergh.. thats right.. i busted my work pc
<snadge> with unity from trunk
<bschaefer> DBO, hey. would you mind taking a look at a merge into LauncherController.cpp
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/new.fix-896122/+merge/90981
<snadge> when you run unity from your home dir
<snadge> it still runs many of the unity processes from /usr/lib
<snadge> eg.. unity-panel-server and bamfdaemon (which i compiled into my homedir)
<snadge> so i just renamed them to .orig and symlinked them
<snadge> however.. i still have to run unity --replace after i log in
<snadge> i couldn't figure out how to get lightdm, to exec unity from my homedir instead of /usr/bin
<snadge> on the flip side.. i havn't noticed the focus bug yet
<snadge> :(
<htorque> a little progress indication in checkbox would be nice, e.g. "Checkbox Unity Tests (9/38) - launcher/expose-minimizedapp"
<mhall119> thumper: did you see my invite to the unity.u.c/get-involved sitemap?
<thumper> hi
<mhall119> hey
<thumper> yes... been firefighting emails mostly today
<mhall119> no worries, just wanted to make sure it went through
<snadge> i know im a pain in the ass outsider.. but.. can someone off the top of their heads explain why the default "filter" in dash, isnt displaying anything ?
<snadge> eg.. its meant to have.. apps, blah etc.. and thunderbird.. but its just blank ;)
<snadge> someone did warn me that compiling from trunk was problematic atm.. and that several libs needed to be merged
<snadge> ive only recompiled the bare minimum.. nux, bamf (probably screwed that up) and unity
<DBO> thumper, I dont think I can do the OMG ubuntu thing
<DBO> I am not very good at representing stuff to the public :)
<mhall119> DBO what OMG Ubuntu thing?
<DBO> introducing the MM work
<mhall119> DBO writing something, or doing an interview?
<DBO> I dont know
<DBO> nothing was official anyhow
<DBO> we never talked to them
<DBO> it was just a
<mhall119> DBO can be a middle-man if you'd like
<DBO> "hey someone should do something with OMGubuntu about the multi-monitor work"
<mhall119> I can write articles for OMG
<mhall119> DBO: if you're interested, I can write up the article, with a little bit of Q&A between you and I thrown in
<mhall119> if you'd feel better doing it that way
<DBO> ehhhhh
<DBO> one second
<thumper> DBO: I'll do it
<DBO> thanks dude :)
<htorque> question about one checkbox test: two nautilus instances, one on workspace 1, one on workspace two - what arrows should i expect to see?
<htorque> the test description says "two arrows", but where? one left, one right? two on the left?
<ali1234> how do i report bugs in this checkpoint-unity thing?
<ali1234> checkbox-unity sorry :)
<snadge> mhall119: can you update the compiling unity from source article whilst you're at it ? :P
<mhall119> snadge: no, I can write, I can't edit :(
<mhall119> and even the things I write have to be approved by the site's editors
<snadge> let me check who wrote it
<htorque> snadge: is this not working? http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<snadge> it needs some modifications or something
<htorque> (the workarounds probably are no longer necessary, haven't checked)
<snadge> workaround #2 isnt needed
<snadge> i did workaround #1 without testing whether its still needed
<snadge> the article doesnt mention that you should update your path to include unity in your home directory.. before /usr/bin
<snadge> problem is.. i did that in my .bashrc .. so of course lightdm ignores that
<snadge> the instructions incorrectly say that you should just log in.. and it will magically work.. not true
<snadge> i log in.. unity starts crashing.. have to quickly open a shell and type unity --replace
<snadge> before it completely crashes and you lose ability to input into the terminal.. if you run unity from console.. it crashes
<snadge> also it would appear that most parts of unity completely ignores $PREFIX
<htorque> i'll finish the unity ppa test and then try to compile from trunk
<snadge> i had to compile bamf from trunk.. in addition to nux
<htorque> (could take a while)
<snadge> otherwise unity wouldn't compile
<snadge> and then unity continues to use bamf from /usr/lib/bamf/bamfdaemon (which i renamed to .orig and symlinked to the one in $PREFIX)
<snadge> also the panel service.. i also renamed .orig and symlinked
<htorque> is the alt+tab switcher supposed to show windows from different workspaces?
<thumper> htorque: not any more
<htorque> then the checkbox-unity test should see an update ;-)
<thumper> haha
<htorque> thumper: that probably also affects the pips next to launcher items (only one instead of two for one window on WS1 and one on WS2)?
<thumper> htorque: hmm...
<thumper> htorque: we need a way to file bugs against the tests :)
<thumper> htorque: if you are around in an hour or so, didrocks will turn up
<thumper> he is the man
<htorque> i just can't do a lot if i don't know the expected behavior. :-P
<imnichol> Does unity control the screen locking?  Or is that a different program?
<htorque> thumper: should bugs about checkbox-unity go to checkbox or unity (multi-monitor tests don't run for me)?
<thumper> imnichol: different program right now (gnome-screensaver)
<thumper> htorque: I'm not sure
<imnichol> thumper, would that hold true when I suspend my computer?
<thumper> imnichol: I think so, but not 100%
<imnichol> thumper, thanks.  I'm filing a bug and I want to make sure it's filed against the correct package
<thumper> htorque: if you want to, file under unity, but add a tag "checkbox"
<thumper> kk
 * thumper EODs
<htorque> thumper: will do, thanks
<ivoks> anyone interested in unity 5.2 feedback? :)
<ivoks> well, the mouse thing works great as far as i can tell; the only problem i see are the icons in the launcher... those are all black; just black squares
<Saviq> greyback, do you remember such a bug being filed: make the launcher hide with a window; try dragging something to the launcher edge, close the offensive window => launcher doesn't show?
<Saviq> what's weird is that we have that in both trunk and shell
<Saviq> that work completely different with regards to intellihide
<Saviq> so that suggests it's a WM issue
<greyback> Saviq: hmmm, that's not familiar to me
<greyback> Saviq: will it be an issue with autohide? Intellihide is being dropped
<spikeb> it is? :(
<greyback> spikeb: autohide is currently considered superior. But that might change
<Saviq> greyback, I would assume it's not an issue with autohide
<Saviq> since it doesn't care about windows
<greyback> Saviq: me too
<Saviq> yeah, looks good
<Saviq> btw, first I've heard about dropping intellihide... I must say I'm surprised, it was a good compromise, IMO
<greyback> I was too
<greyback> Saviq: for the "who lives in a colder place right now" competition, I'm looking at a thermometer with -8 on it
<Saviq> you lost
<Saviq> -10.9
<Saviq> it's supposed to be -24 Friday night
<Saviq> F*CK
<greyback> jaysus
<Saviq> that's, incidentally, when I'm leaving for a week's holidays
<greyback> No snow here :(
<greyback> Ah! To the sun I hope :)
<Saviq> no snow here, either
<Saviq> too cold
<Saviq> greyback, snowboarding, so yes, sun is very much wanted for
<greyback> Saviq: boarding! Anywhere I know?
<Saviq> Livigno
<Saviq> Italy
<greyback> They've plenty of fresh snow I think. It'll be great!
<snadge> sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<snadge> 26C
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, looking forward to it
<Saviq> snadge, you're melting!
<greyback> snadge: niice :)
<greyback> JohnLea: hello!
<greyback> JohnLea: I hope you've had your cup of coffee, cause I've a couple of questions for you
<JohnLea> greyback; just drinking my coffee now ;-)
<JohnLea> greyback; and good morning!
<greyback> JohnLea: good morning to you too, I hope you're well
<greyback> JohnLea: I hear you've lots of visual tweaks to the HUD in Unity. Do any of the changes deviate from the mockups?
<JohnLea> greyback; where did you hear that?  we have not touched the HUD visual design at all in the last 3 months.   However we are going to make one small update, which is adding keyboard shortcuts, but this doesn't change any other elements
<greyback> JohnLea: ok.
<greyback> JohnLea: I heard you generated a list of bugs on the current implementation of the HUD in the PPA. I just wanted to check nothing changed
<greyback> JohnLea: second question, and more technical: dyams was asking about keyboard shortcut problem.
<greyback> It is possible for user to set wildly different keyboard shortcuts to switch workspaces & move windows between workspaces.
<greyback> Possible to have Super+left to move right, and Alt+down to move up - as extreme example
<greyback> In shortcut overlay, how can we reflect that?
<JohnLea> greyback; ideally the overlay will would by dynamically built using the current keyboard shortcuts, I know this is what they are trying to do for the 3d version
<snadge> who else is building unity from trunk atm
<snadge> a bunch of libs have been updated .. and i found the running it from your home dir thing
<snadge> just doesnt work out so well
<greyback> JohnLea: ok, so we can expand the list in the mockup to encompass what also is needed
<JohnLea> greyback; we should only display the keyboard shortcuts that correspond to actions in the keyboard shortcut overlay document & design.  e.g. the shortcuts themselves can change, but shortcuts for other actions will not be added
<dyams>  JohnLea: yes, but the issue is 'Switch workspaces' alone can have four different key combinations, its possible in metacity
<greyback> It's possible to set "Switch to workspace right" to Alt+right, and "Switch to workspace left" to Super+left
<greyback> How to express that in the overlay is our problem
<JohnLea> greyback; in the case where the keycombo is not symmetrical we could not display it at all?  A user will only arrive at that state if they change the keycombo themselves, in which case we can assume it is a shortcut they remember
<kamstrup> mhr3: does https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/dbus-activation-fixes/+merge/90919 fix the issue with the files lens not initially populating the home screen?
<mhr3> kamstrup, dunno really, waiting for the packages to hit archives to test proper dbus-activation
<kamstrup> mhr3: how did you end up debugging it btw?
<mhr3> kamstrup, adding breakpoint(); before app.run() and doing a search when it was waiting there
<mhr3> (cause the service is dbus-registered before app.run)
<snadge> ahh okay so its not just me having an issue with unity from trunk then
<kamstrup> ah
<snadge> i have already pulled bamf from trunk to get it to compile.. but there are other dbus issues yeah, and the default home lens is not populated
<snadge> but at least the annoying focus bug is fixed :D
<snadge> would be nice if there was a unity trunk ppa ;) *massive hint* *extreme nudging*
<mhr3> snadge, you mean like the staging ppa?
<snadge> is dbus and bamf in there as well?
<mhr3> it's building trunk every day
<snadge> not familiar with the staging ppa.. and i would probably only want to selectively install things from there
<mhr3> kamstrup, btw it's nicely testable with the test tool... if your dbus service file points to correct version of the lens :)
<mhr3> just kill it and let the test tool spawn it
<tsdgeos> snadge: there's a unity staging ppa, not whole distro staging ppa
<tsdgeos> snadge: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
<snadge> ahh right.. the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<kamstrup> mhr3: test tool ftw!
<snadge> dont mention that :) .. and they're slightly out of date.. you need to build more than just nux and unity
<snadge> to get the latest trunk build to work
<snadge> plus.. unity doesnt like running from your home dir it seems.. it still tries to run things in /usr/lib
<kamstrup> snadge: if you really really want bleeding edge then you should use lp:unity-jhbuild
 * mhr3 grins
<kamstrup> it builds all necessary components for the unity and unity-2d stack
<kamstrup> but if you're not into fixing weird build issues then I'd go with the staging ppa which is also highly uptodate
<snadge> well i was just trying to verify that the window focus problem had been fixed.. which it has been :)
<kamstrup> the benefit with jhbuild is that it will not hose your system if it breaks, as everything runs out of your home dir
<snadge> well at least ive been using it all day at work.. and didnt notice the problem.. so thats a good sign that it has been fixed
<kamstrup> nice :-)
<snadge> however.. i was annoyed at having to run unity --replace every time i login
<snadge> since lightdm automatically starts /usr/bin/unity instead of $PREFIX/bin/unity
<snadge> as i have my path set in my .bashrc.. and obviously lightdm doesnt use that
<snadge> jh-build doesnt exist for precise ?
<snadge> ahh its just a script
<kamstrup> mhr3: ! configure.ac:157: required file `tools/Makefile.in' not found
<mhr3> kamstrup, run autogen?
<kamstrup> mhr3: that is what I *get* from running autogen.sh
<kamstrup> mhr3: you forgot to add the tools/Makefile.am
<mhr3> ah..
<kamstrup> :-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, and pushed
<kamstrup> mhr3: can you choke the warnings from the tool about unhandled errors? Considering that it is one file 4 warnings from valac is maybe a bit much :-)
<kamstrup> mhr3: down the road i'd like us to compile everything without valac warnings - so let's start by not having new code emit warnings :-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, but at least you see it got compiled :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: indeed!
<mhr3> kamstrup, there, no more nicely formatted warnings... it's like cpp now :)
<kamstrup> ah, nice boring compiler output
<kamstrup> mhr3: why explicitly unity-lens-test-tool and not just unity-tool?
<kamstrup> mhr3: the reason why I proposed unity-tool was that enterprising terminal junkies could conceivably use it to drive unity via shell scripts
<mhr3> kamstrup, it can't really introspect unity, can't it?
<kamstrup> mhr3: it can (in theory) do all instrumentation that is publicly available
<kamstrup> on both lenses and unities
<mhr3> kamstrup, right, but we already have tools to talk to unity itself, don't we?
<kamstrup> we have?
<mhr3> or is it just internal to autopilot?
<kamstrup> afaik we just have the autopilot tools
<kamstrup> and the dbus debuggin introspection, but I don't consider that "public api"
<mhr3> kamstrup, so what else would the tool do other than talking to lenses?
<mhr3> cause besides the introspection there's not much to use, is there?
<kamstrup> mhr3: list favorites, whether unity is running, if we support querying unity capabilities then also that
<kamstrup> like 2d/3d, vendor patch level etc
<kamstrup> mhr3: listing installed lenses, etc etc
<mhr3> oh well... afterall it's just a name, feel free to "Needs fixing" :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: i know I am anal:-)
<Andy80> hello
<kamstrup> mhr3: ok, comments up on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/test-tool/+merge/91027
<mhr3> kamstrup, thx, as for the --test-server-mode - it allows you to pass a couple of executable test scripts (or directory) and it will run each of those as a test case (failing it they return != 0)
<mhr3> kamstrup, so like with test cases for apps-lens you'd just do `unity-tool --test-server-mode ./tests`
<mhr3> i imagined we could use that to run make check
<kamstrup> mhr3: ah, right. Nice! Figured it out after toying with the apps lens test branch
<mhr3> right, there's a readme :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: i hope that i understood you correctly in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_tests_for_rtl/+merge/90849 and what you meant was removing your name from the new file
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, that's all
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<greyback> tsdgeos: I don't see the point in keeping it there, unless we all want to keep adding names everywhere
<tsdgeos> yeah
<greyback> but it's a nice solution for the ltr and rtl tests. I was not sure what to do myself
<tsdgeos> agreed, gets crazy, in poppler we have the policy to do it right, and you end up with stuff like http://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/tree/poppler/Gfx.cc where there's 21 names there :D
<greyback> JohnLea: sorry I disconnected earlier, but thank you for sorting out our problem
<greyback> tsdgeos: lol, yeah that's bad
<greyback> also it doesn't really make sense, if you make a one line change, that doesn't give you copyright on the whole file. IANAL tho :)
<snadge> i can understand why you would want your name removed from unity.. *bdom tish* ;)
<greyback> snadge: oh the harshness
<greyback> snadge: we're unity2d anyway ;)
<snadge> naw.. seriously im one of the few non involved fanbois.. its okay ;)
<snadge> the community has reacted a bit over the top i think.. but its okay, some of the hate is equally directed towards gnome-shell
<snadge> im just pleased as punch my two main gripes with unity have been fixed in trunk.. which should mean that they'll make their way into 12.04 :)
<greyback> snadge: yay!
<snadge> alt tab now defaults to apps on the current workspace.. high five to whomever did that
<snadge> a friend of mine griped that you cant move the launcher anywhere other than the left side of the screen
<snadge> i hadn't even noticed that.. but apparently some weirdos run their monitors in portrait mode
<snadge> so it would make sense to be able to move it to the top or the bottom in that case
<snadge> also other weirdos would like to have it on the right hand side of the screen.. i personally dont see the issue with allowing people to do that
<kamstrup> mhr3: some more nitpicking on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/test-tool/+merge/91027
<jasox>  freeze for Alpha
<jasox> ups
<jasox> Hi guys, I was wondering what font size (small/normal) do you use in ubuntu on 24" monitor(16:10) ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you merge those patchse in already, i think some will conflict between themselves so if you merge them now i'll fix the conflicts
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah boo, I meant to check that.
<tsdgeos> the rtl one will conflict with the bfb one
<tsdgeos> it's fine
<tsdgeos> just the sooner you merge them the sooner i fix them D
<Saviq> hey, sorry for not being there for the standup, got caught up in stuff :
<Saviq> greyback, I'm sure you've taken over, anything I need to know?
<Saviq> greyback, also, I've built the package just fine, are you sure your env is clean?
<greyback> Saviq: nope, nothing major to report
<Saviq> greyback, try bzr bd
<greyback> Saviq: hmm, ok I will
<Saviq> and cleaning up build-area first
<jasox> I am just testing ubuntu 12.04 alpha, lots of improvements. I would be nice if we had when you type alt-F1 emacs of vim key bindings. What do you think ?
<Saviq> jasox, please take that up in #unity-design
<Saviq> jasox, or best file a bug against ayatana-design
<jasox> Thanks Saviq ;)
<jasox> didn't know for unity-design
<Saviq> jasox, sorry
<Saviq> meant #ubuntu-design
<jasox> :D np
<Saviq> JohnLea, btw, with all the ayatanas going away, will there be a ubuntu-design project taking over?
<JohnLea> Saviq; yes, we are just renaming everything (well the irc and mailing list at least) from ayatana to ubuntu-design
<Saviq> JohnLea, will that be true for the LP project?
<JohnLea> Saviq; that would be a good idea, but not no.1 priority atm
<Saviq> ok, just curious, thanks
<Saviq> dyams, is CopyAction what's used un Unity, too?
<Saviq> dyams, btw, you _do_ have mouse cursor feedback :)
<Saviq> the setAction() in onDragEnter takes care of that
<Saviq> it's a bit slow, though
<Saviq> like, I need to wait a second for the icon to get updated
<Saviq> I'm wondering if caching the mime types on the launcher items might be a good idea
<Saviq> but we might leave that for later
<dyams> saviq: ah...
<dyams> saviq: checking mouse feedback
<Saviq> dyams, the cursor changes to a hand with + sign
<Saviq> but after a second or so
<Saviq> dyams, another question... when validatingUrisForLaunch, you're checking against the .desktop file and the MimeType there
<Saviq> ah wait
 * Saviq needs to read about the gio APIs
<dyams> saviq: yes, nearly half a sec delay i see here
<dyams> :)
<Saviq> dyams, can you try and find out where is the delay? whether you're not getting the onDragEnter event earlier
<Saviq> or maybe the file parsing takes so long?
<dyams> saviq: I don't think parsing takes so long..but i can check it out later
<Saviq> dyams, ok, I'll have a quick check myself what's going on
<dyams> saviq: ok
<Saviq> dyams, you don't get the onDragEnter event soon enough
<Saviq> dyams, so that's something that needs to be addressed higher up the stack
<Saviq> branch approved, then
<tsdgeos> greyback|lunch: confused about last comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_tests_for_rtl/+merge/90849 that branch is fully merged and it seems the conflicts would happen when mergning the other branches, and anyway that one is not set to merge yet
<Saviq> dyams, assuming you pushed the .append() fix/
<Saviq> dyams, I'll wait for that before approving
<dyams> saviq: i made the fix, lemme push it
<Saviq> dyams, also, please add a comment about the mouse cursor change in the manual test
<dyams> saviq: ok
<dyams> saviq: Updated
<Saviq> dyams, thanks
<dyams> saviq: no prob
<Saviq>  dyams, oh one more style issue, please add brackets around g_object_unref
<Saviq> line 1096
<Saviq> sorry for that
<Saviq> after that I'm approving
<dyams> saviq: one sec
<dyams> saviq: updated
<Saviq> dyams, thanks, approving
<dyams> saviq: thank you
<mhall119> dyams: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~haggai-eran/unity/rtl-menu-popup/+merge/71541 and let me know what it's waiting on?
<dyams> mhall119: one sec
<mhall119> thanks
<dyams> mhall119: this is for Unity
<dyams> mhall119: not for unity-2d
<Andy80> Saviq: hi :) you have a minute to give a look to a unity-2d library compilation error?
<Saviq> Andy80, there's a bunch of us here
<Saviq> Andy80, pastebin it and we'll try and help
<Andy80> Saviq: ok :)
<mhall119> dyams: oh, sorry, thought you were a unity guy
<dyams> mhall119: it's ok, no prob
<Andy80> the error is this one http://pastebin.com/1p9v5HeH and the complete explaination is written in this email https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-dev/msg00404.html - please note that I'm trying to compile these libraries using Qt5, not Qt4 (that's what I want, not a mistake).
<Saviq> mhall119, if you want we can give you a status update on RTL in unity-2d ;)
<Saviq> Andy80, looks like some APIs for QML plugins has changed between Qt4.7 and Qt5
<mhall119> Saviq: dyams: yeah, looks like this is the -2d MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~haggai-eran/unity-2d/4.0-rtl/+merge/81377
<Andy80> Saviq: so we need to first change the code for these libs and patch them before being able to recompile, right?
<Saviq> mhall119, this is mainly waiting for our merge of unity-2d-shell, that's going to happen this week
<Saviq> Andy80, yes, it can't find the headers for QDeclarativeExtensionPlugin
<mhall119> Saviq: it's been waiting since november?
<Saviq> mhall119, no, then it was waiting on someone to review it
<Saviq> mhall119, problem with those things is that we have noone that actually uses RTL
<Saviq> to verify the fixes
<Saviq> mhall119, and obviously time is a problem
<Saviq> but I really think that's going to get into 12.04
<Andy80> Saviq: ok. Florian suggested me some changes to do for unity-2d, probably the same changes also apply to the unity-2d libraries. I'll try to implements them and see if I can patch them, thanks for now :)
<Saviq> if noone else, I'll do it myself
<mhall119> Saviq: reading the comments, it looks like dyams approved it back in november, but there was an issue with it being associated with bugs it didn't close, so it wasn't applied, or something to that effect
<Saviq> mhall119, I don't think it was reviewed properly was it? let me take a look
<Saviq> mhall119, but yes there was definitely some weirds stuff
<Saviq> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~haggai-eran/unity-2d/rtl-rebased/+merge/82151 that's the "new" MR
<Saviq> it's only a 300 LOC diff
<mhall119> Saviq: ah,thanks, it appears it wasn't marked as superceded
<Saviq> so it will definitely get in before 12.04
<Saviq> mhall119, the other one was rejected
<dyams> mhall119: oh that one...somehow that branch was messed up..
<dyams> mhall119: so, we asked to resubmit
<mhall119> ok, do either of you have the ability to remove/delete/mark superceded that old MP?
<Saviq> mhall119, it's rejected, isn't that enough?
<mhall119> MacSlow|lunch: ping me when you're back
<Saviq> mhall119, deleted
<mhall119> Saviq: you're right, I'm looking at this MP for -3d
<mhall119> I still need someone to look at that for me
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, but when the freeze ends, the branches will merge in order, meaning if I approve your tests_for_rtl now, tarmac will fail to merge it
<greyback> tsdgeos: it was just a warning
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: when does the freeze end?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tomorrow, I think
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, is that right ^ ?
<MacSlow> mhall119, what's up?
<mhall119> MacSlow: can you give me an update on https://code.launchpad.net/~haggai-eran/unity/rtl-menu-popup/+merge/71541 ?
<mhall119> I'm told the unity-2d patch for this is already being handled, but this one doesn't appear to have had any feedback
<Saviq> brb, going to test some MM stuff
<MacSlow> mhall119, since that branch needs a patched nux before it can land and that particular nux-branch is still nowhere near landing (being approved) I'd say this is on hold still
<mhall119> MacSlow: can you respond to him in https://code.launchpad.net/~haggai-eran/nux/rtl/+merge/71538 then?  He asked back in november if he should just push with --overwrite after he rebases
<mhall119> that's the last comment on the MP
<mhall119> or maybe jaytaoko would be the better person to respond
<MacSlow> mhall119, indeed Jay would be the better person to contact... as he seems to have arleady looked at Haggai's nux-branch
<mhall119> jaytaoko: ^^ can you respond to Haggai on that nux MP?
<greyback> Saviq: yep, you're right
<greyback> tsdgeos: ^^
<tsdgeos> tomorrow meaning we can commit stuff tomorrow or that tomorrow is still freeze day?
<kenvandine> mhall119, you have a couple lines in you copyright file that should be removed, looks like you redirected grep output into it
<mhall119> in the copyright?
<mhall119> huh, let me check
<kenvandine> debian/copyright
<mhall119> kenvandine: which lines?
<greyback> tsdgeos: freeze takes at least 3 days. I can't say with certainty when it ends
<kenvandine> mhall119, in singlet
<tsdgeos> well
<mhall119> this was generated by python-mkdebian, IIRC
<tsdgeos> if it's much longer i'll end up with 20 MR
<tsdgeos> i'm on 12 already
<kenvandine> mhall119, ok... bug there
<kenvandine> you just need the 2 lines
<kenvandine> and remove the binary file matches line
<mhall119> kenvandine: pushing the changes
<mhall119> rev 2
<mhall119> I don't need to update the changelog for this do I?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/825152/
<kenvandine> hopefully reading the diff will help explain
<kenvandine> mhall119, and the list in the Format field explains all the values
<htorque> agateau: hi! can you (or someone else that knows the unity specs in detai) look over the current checkbox-unity test descriptions? see bug 924669
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 924669 in unity (Ubuntu) "checkbox-unity: test descriptions need an update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924669
<agateau> htorque: will look into this, thanks
<htorque> thanks :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: pushed, do you know who maintains python-mkdebian?
<kenvandine> nope
<mhall119> ok, I'll try to find out
<kenvandine> mhall119, also you should use dh_python2 instead of pysupport
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825165/
<kenvandine> and i added a watch file for you too
<kenvandine> although not tested since there are no released tarballs
<kenvandine> this is a simpler rules file and uses python2 properlyt
<kenvandine> mhall119, you also need to fix the description, replace the UNKNOWN
<htorque> does anyone have an idea why indicator-loader3 freezes the desktop when running the appmenu indicator? here's its output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/824509/
<tsdgeos> greyback: if you're doing reviews, i have a few of them i just created to backport from -shell to unity-2d that assigned to Saviq but can add you too if you feel like... ;-)
<greyback> tsdgeos: :) I'm finishing up Kaleo's MR now, then have blog post to write. Then I'll either attack your MRs or make a few of my own
<greyback> tsdgeos: there's one there I assigned to Saviq, maybe you can have a look, take the pressure off him
<Saviq> guys, I'm very close to fixing the damn ScreenInfo thingy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: awesome
<greyback> Saviq: nice
<jaytaoko> mhall119: I will respond to haggai
<tsdgeos> greyback: i can take taht MR if you want and Saviq doesn't mind
<Saviq> you will be able to either a) bind to a particular screen b) particular corner c) follow the widget
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm fine
<mhall119> thanks jaytaoko
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/shell-background-isolate/+merge/90850 ?
<mhall119> kenvandine: updated debian/rules, debian/control and added debian/watch (also uploaded tag.gz download to Launchpad)
<kenvandine> cool
<greyback_> tsdgeos: that's the one
<mhall119> kenvandine: I can bzr builddeb from the package branch now
<gord> mhr3, is it just me, or are the filter stage changes blocked by the model updates?
<gord> s/stage/state
<mhr3> gord, not sure what you mean
<davidcalle> gord, not just you
<gord> mhr3, it looks like the filter stage changes don't update until we get more results from the model
<gord> s/stage/state
<gord> geez what is it with me and that word
<Saviq> nerochiaro, hey, you around?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: yes, what's up ?
<mhr3> gord, perhaps unity isn't listening to the changed signal?
<Saviq> nerochiaro, hey, "static const int DASH_MIN_SCREEN_WIDTH = 1280; static const int DASH_MIN_SCREEN_HEIGHT = 1084;"
<Saviq> is this right? my desktop is 1600x900, meaning I get fullscreen dash
<mhr3> gord, or is that in unity-core?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: as far as i know it's right, but the algo in u3d is a bit different. last i talked with Kaleo IIRC we thought it was ok like this for now
<nerochiaro> Saviq: but i might recall wrong
<mhr3> gord, but yea kenvandine also mentioned hickups when trying to update the filter models
<Saviq> nerochiaro, yeah Unity isn't going fullscreen here
<Saviq> and unity-2d wasn't, either
<Saviq> 1084 height sounds very high
<Saviq> it's 1080p
<Saviq> more, even
<gord> mhr3, hrm, i guess it might be unity not queuing a draw or something - i'll have a look later. was just an idle observation :)
<Kaleo> Saviq, nerochiaro: these figures look wrong
<Kaleo> 1084?
<Saviq> yeah exactly my point
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: does not look like we used to have
<nerochiaro> IIRC they have been like that all the time
<Saviq> Kaleo, the values were the same it seems
<Saviq> but the algo must've been different
<mhr3> gord, feel free to open a bug, so we dont loose track of it
<Kaleo> Saviq: why do you think so?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: at this point i suggest we just go ahead and implement the same algo as unity
<Saviq> Kaleo, I'm looking at the diff
<nerochiaro> it'n not that complicated anyway
<Saviq> Kaleo, r875 in trunk
<gord> mhr3, yeah, after i've taken a look, just need to get through this one thing i'm doing
<mhr3> ok
<Saviq> wrong
<Saviq> actually no, right
<Saviq> Kaleo, nerochiaro, before _both_ the values had to be smaller
<Kaleo> Saviq: the check seems identical
<Kaleo>     bool alwaysFullScreen = rect.width() < minSize.width() && rect.height() < minSize.height();
<Kaleo> Saviq: is the new code
<Kaleo> Saviq:     if (rect.width() < minSize.width() && rect.height() < minSize.height()) {
<Kaleo> Saviq: was the code before
<Saviq> ok let me look again
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> ok the code is fine, something else makes my dash fullscreen
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> ok so here's what's wrong
<Saviq> nerochiaro, if at any point you display the dash on a small screen
<Kaleo> Saviq: the fullscreen dconf key?
<Saviq> the dconf key gets changed
<Kaleo> Saviq: then it will be fullscreen by default
<Kaleo> Saviq: nice onee
<Kaleo> Saviq: bug report
<Saviq> and here I am wondering wth :P
<Saviq> Kaleo, yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: once you have the buttons in the dash you can just go and toggle the fullscreen with them ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm working in trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so I actually can regardless
<Saviq> well, not regardless but I can, since that's fine in trunk
<nerochiaro> Saviq: so the first thing we need to fix for sure is the issue of putting back that &&
<Saviq> nerochiaro, ?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: you said before it went fullscreen is both h and w were < of the limit values. doesn't it go fullscreen now even if one of them is < only ?
<Saviq> nerochiaro, no, I was wrong
<Saviq> nerochiaro, the code is same, the only issue is that the dconf is reset when you launch dash on a small screen
<nerochiaro> Saviq: ok, and you're right, it shouldn't save the value when the fullscreen is forced by the small screen
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you take a look at screeninfo.{cpp,h} (in either trunk or shell) and tell me where do you see m_workspacesInfo being instantiated?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in the constructor
<tsdgeos> it's a member, so gets constructed there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, implicitly?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> ok, makes sense
<Saviq> you learn something new every day :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, last thing, does this make sense re your comment about screenNumber() only working when widget is shown http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/825268/ ?
<Saviq> or should I check for .visible?
<tsdgeos> the first if doesn't make sense no
<tsdgeos> the event->type() == QEvent::Show looks nice though
<Saviq> my head is kind of steaming right now with that
<Saviq> so .visible for the first one should be enough you think?
<Saviq> .isVisible(), rather
<tsdgeos> i don't think you even need it
<tsdgeos> once it gets visible the show even will happen and it will get right
<Saviq> oh right
<Saviq> it won't fail when it's not visible
<Saviq> and then will update as soon as it is shown
<tsdgeos> sure the m_screen will be "wrong" for a while, but you'd still need to give it a value
<tsdgeos> and since there's no "right" value for a non visible widget
<tsdgeos> whatever screenNumber returns should be "good enough"
<tsdgeos> imho
<Saviq> ok makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re activeWindowChanged, I couldn't find any code that actually used that
<Saviq> so I dropped it
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> let me see, i thought i saw something the other day when grepping
<Saviq> if you can, please tell
<Saviq> ah wait
<Saviq> it's probably there in shell
<Saviq> not in trunk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's what i thought, but no, just grepped again and found nothing in -shell either
<Saviq> yeah, windowsintersectmonitor is connecting to the signal itself
<Saviq> so yeah, dropping it
<Saviq> ok, r888, what a nice number, is finally ready for review, I think
<Saviq> tomorrow morning I will merge that into shell and make sure we have MM working fine
<Saviq> and will get back to reviews
<Saviq> EOD
<Saviq> see you all tomorrow
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we still have lots of wnck_screen_get_default that don't look all nice MM
<tsdgeos> but well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tty tomorrow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that will need to be fixed during the "proper" MM support
<Saviq> what I was doing was just "launcher / dash always on topleft screen"
<Saviq> but doing it a future-proof way that will allow reusing ScreenInfo easily
<Saviq> thanks, see you laters
<greyback_> Saviq: good evening!
<Saviq> greyback_, you too
<greyback_> tsdgeos: thanks for your comments, you're absolutely right, will fix
<greyback_> mmrazik: pig?
<greyback_> mmrazik: ping even :D
<mmrazik> greyback_:  mhm.... bacon :)
<greyback_> mmrazik: grr, now I'm hungry again
<mmrazik> he he. Sorry for that.
<mmrazik> but you started :)
<greyback_> mmrazik: I've written up blag post into Wordpress, and now noticed I can't save it so people can read it before I publish
<mmrazik> weird
<greyback_> mmrazik: or am I such a Wordpress ogre that I'm missing the option
<greyback_> I've been cursing it for the last hour tbh. How did they make it so buggy
<mmrazik> I'm just looking at it
 * mmrazik is no wordpress expert either
<greyback_> I've got about 20 identical preview frames below my post. No wonder Firefox is chugging!
<davmor2> hey gord you'll know who's responsible for the applications lens?
<mmrazik> greyback_: does this help http://en.support.wordpress.com/posts/post-visibility/ ?
<greyback_> mmrazik: should do, I just don't see the option anywhere.
<greyback_> mmrazik: I'm gonna publish, then very quickly try to hide it again
<greyback_> mmrazik: that ok?
<mmrazik> fine with me
<greyback_> ok cool
<mmrazik> the dialog mentioned in that article is on right hand side
<om26er> davmor2, kamstrup is or mhr3
<davmor2> om26er: thanks
<gord> davmor2, mhr3
<gord> leave poor kamstrup alone ;)
<davmor2> gord: oh alright then
<greyback_> mmrazik: yep, all done. You got mail :)
<greyback_> mmrazik: apologies for the lateness
<mmrazik> greyback_: thx!
<davmor2> mhr3: in applications lens filters there is a new category that isn't in precise but is in the USC of books and magazines do you need a bug to add this filter?
<mmrazik> greyback_: don't worry. it is still earlier than I planned...
<greyback_> mmrazik: I'm always happy to exceed expectations :)
<mmrazik> greyback_: so it is private and I should publish it if I'm happy with it?
<mhr3> davmor2, yes, please open a bug
<greyback_> mmrazik: yep
<mmrazik> ok
<davmor2> mhr3: no worries
<mmrazik> then I'll send the link to the other QA engineers and will publish tomorrow
<greyback_> mmrazik: good stuff. Thanking you
<davmor2> mhr3: bug 924982, and thanks :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 924982 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "USC has added a new section called books and magazines this is missing from filters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924982
<kenvandine> mhr3, i proposed a dee  branch earlier which adds a cleared signal
<mhr3> kenvandine, i think we talked about it with kamstrup long time ago and decided we can't do that
<mhr3> but i'll let him explain :)
<mhr3> gtg..
<kenvandine> o
<kenvandine> ok
<davmor2> kenvandine: I so expected that O to be followed up by :'(
<nloewen> I found a bug in unity 5.2
<nloewen> When using a transparent panel, the text fades to black, then disappears instead of fading to transparent.
<jono> didrocks, do you know if Alt Tab is only supposed to show apps on a given virtual desktop now?
<jono> I am getting that is the latest Unity
<didrocks> jono: yeah, it's the new default
<jono>  gotcha
<didrocks> jono: same if you click on a launcher icon, you only see apps on the current ws
<jono> do we know if this will be configurable?
<Daekdroom> It is configurable
<Daekdroom> It's even on ccsm
<jono> Daekdroom, I mean configurable in GNOME Control Panel
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<jono> I suspect some people will miss the functionality of showing all apps
<jono> I certainly will
<Daekdroom> I would
<nloewen> Oh, I hated haveing all windows in the alt tab.
<nloewen> I like this a lot better.
<Daekdroom> Has anyone looked into the issue that some people can't make the launcher appear using the cursor?
<om26er> Daekdroom, its kind of knonw I believe
<om26er> since the new mechanism is not fully working atm
<om26er> Daekdroom, try "pusing harder" though
<om26er> I meant the left of the screen
<Daekdroom> I've tried enough to tell it's not working.
<om26er> try the experimental tab for Unity plugin in CCSM
<Daekdroom> It won't reveal even with launcher reveal pressure at 1
<nloewen> oooh, I like the launcher reveal pressure setting.
<nloewen> 20 was a bit high.
<igerth> Hey
<doctormon> Hey guys,
<doctormon> I'm trying to make a lens and I keep getting a segfault (python using introspection)
<doctormon> libunity-WARNING **: unity-scope-factory.vala:78: Unable to search for scopes: No such file or directory
<doctormon> That's the last warning before the segfault
<DBO> doctormon, you would need to run the lens in gdb and get a backtrace
<DBO> but it sounds like you dont have the xml files installed in the right place
<doctormon> DBO: Remind me how one restarts unity?
<DBO> doctormon, compiz --replace
<doctormon> DBO: And is it likely to complain if I'm running other dbus objects from the same daemon?
<DBO> doctormon, no idea :)
<DBO> im not really that involved with lens devel
<DBO> I do mostly visual work
<DBO> gord, ^^ maybe?
<mhall119> thumper: dbarth: did you guys have any feedback on the unity.u.c/get-involved sitemap?
<doctormon> DBO: Thanks for your help, I'm not sure what to do with a segfault, the lens file is there but what else.
<DBO> doctormon, the segfault is in your lens?
<mhall119> thumper: dbarth: specifically I have some gaps in the "Design" section where I'm not sure how the community can get involved
<DBO> mhall119, is the site supposed to be live?
<DBO> ah nevermind it works
<doctormon> DBO: Yeah, it doesn't like lens.props.anything = something
<DBO> goooooord gord gord get your english butt in here
<mhall119> DBO: I'm planning a content cleanup for what's currently there
<DBO> mhall119, its very busy...
<mhall119> DBO: yes, hence the need for a cleanup :)
<mhall119> DBO: if you're interested in helping, send me your email so I can invite you to the google doc
<DBO> Im about as clear at articulating my thoughts as a drunken rhino
<mhall119> it's just a list of lists right now
<DBO> (though, I guess he gets his point across, groan pun)
<mhall119> a sitemap, not actual content
<imnichol> I upgraded to unity5.2 and ran the test application.  When it got to the test where it restarted unity, compiz crashed.  I was unable to report the crash because I wasn't running an ubuntu version of compiz.  Anyone else seen this?
<balloons> imnichol, yes at the moment the apport tool doesn't work with ppas
<imnichol> Ok thanks
<balloons> however, you can still report the crash manually
<imnichol> How?
<balloons> imnichol, you can manually run 'ubuntu-bug compiz' and then file a bug
<imnichol> Can I still do it if I restarted my computer after the crash?
<imnichol> When compiz went down, it took unity3d with it, so I didn't have the launcher, menu bar, or window decorations
<balloons> well the applicable logs went with the restart sadly.. however if you can reproduce the crash you can note how to reproduce and file a bug manually giving the logs from the crash when it happens
<balloons> thanks for testing imnichol
<imnichol> Ok
<imnichol> No prob, thanks for explaining it
<balloons> hopefully the tools will support this in the future
<imnichol> Actually, it just occurred to me that I was able to switch to tty1 after the crash.  Is it possible to run ubuntu-bug from a non-graphical terminal?
<balloons> imnichol, it is possible :-)
<imnichol> Awesome
<imnichol> Gonna have to do that tonight
<imnichol> How long until the window to run these tests closes?
<balloons> 8 am utc on thursday
<imnichol> Ok
<imnichol> I'm in UTC-6, so I'll have plenty of time
<balloons> excellent :-)
<imnichol> Thanks much all
<imnichol> Or, I guess: thanks much balloons!
<balloons> yvw
<balloons> thanks for sending in your results!
<thumper> morning...
<balloons> NZ <3
<mhall119> thumper: ping
<mhall119> is everyone in dx a member of ~unity-team ?
<thumper> mhall119: dx is an old term now...
<thumper> mhall119: who are you concerned about?
<mhall119> thumper: trying to determine whether an MP is coming from the community or employees for stats graphs
<mhall119> and launchpadlib won't let me check if someone is in ~canonical or not
<mhall119> not with anonymous logins anyway, which the current stats code uses
<mhall119> but it can tell me if someone can do reviews for lp:unity or not
<DBO> mhall119, yes
<DBO> everyone in dx is a member of ~unity-team
<DBO> mhall119, and feel free to call us DX damnit, my job title is still officially GNOME Developer
<DBO> so I guess, you know, I develop gnomes
<thumper> mhall119: I think that the unity-team has all the canonical unity developers
<thumper> mhall119: and some extras by the look of it
<thumper> mhall119: but it looks like a good indicator
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<swat_> hi all
<swat_> i got the upgrade to the latest version of unity in precise yesterday, it seems nice, very quick
<swat_> is it possible to change the amount of "force" needed to pop the launcher open?
<swat_> at the moment it takes me a good few swipes on my netbook to open it
<mhall119> thumper: DBO: is ~unity-team the default reviewer for anything besides unity mps?
<DBO> mhall119, no idea :)
<JonOomph> Hi! Has anyone else noticed that the GtkRecentChooserMenu widget is broken in Unity?  All apps that use this type of widget are broken too... but only when running Unity.  The 1st item listed in the "Recent" menu is always selected, regardless of what item was clicked.
<Daekdroom> swat_, yes
<Daekdroom> You can use ccsm to do that.
<swat_> Daekdroom: i'll take a look
<Daekdroom> swat_, I think it's Ubuntu Unity Plugin > Experimental tab > Launcher reveal pressure
<swat_> Daekdroom: result :-) ta v.m.
<thumper> JonOomph: can you file a bug on unity with more info?
<JonOomph> thumper, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/752674 (36 people affected, 13 duplicates).
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 752674 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "GtkRecentChooserMenu always selects first entry" [Low,Triaged]
<JonOomph> The bug report has been around for a while... but nobody wants to take ownership of it.  =)
<thumper> JonOomph: thanks
<JonOomph> thumper, I updated that bug report with an easy step by step way to reproduce it.  No problem.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-02
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ping, if your still around
<bschaefer> thumper, DBO, Hey, would either one of you want to do a code review?
<bschaefer> for the key nav. https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/new.fix-896122/+merge/90981
<DBO> got it
<bschaefer> DBO, thanks
<thumper> DBO: thanks
<bschaefer> DBO, ugg noticed a mistake just pushed the fix (just used START instead of END)
<DBO> bschaefer, haha, good because I havent yet switched to the review :)
<DBO> I'll start pretty soon though
<bschaefer> DBO, no worries, I was just wanted to warn you if you had started :)
<om26er> there is a problem in trunk with my intel gpu netbook it seems.. the first character in every unity element is bit corrupted
<om26er> can anyone else confirm that as well?
<om26er> see http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196823
<om26er> the H of home folder
<om26er> the A of applications
<om26er> and the close button
 * om26er files a bug
<Saviq> mornin'
<om26er> anyone using Precise but not using the unity 5.2 RC please test bug 924640
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 924640 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop menu is not keyboard accessible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924640
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe you'll have an idea... I'm missing a "QDesktopWidget::screenLayoutChanged"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause if I just move screens from left to right, screenCount doesn't change
<Saviq> what's more, even their sizes don't necessarily change
<Saviq> esp. if both screens have the same resolution
<tsdgeos> you mean if you tell X or whoever that the screen on the left is now the screen on the right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> don't know if Qt tells you about that tbh
<tsdgeos> why do we need it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause if you want the launcher always in topleft screen
<Saviq> you need to know when the topleft screen has changed
<Saviq> hmm but geometry will change
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> i never did much multimonitor work
<tsdgeos> so can't really tell
<Saviq> Kaleo, maybe you'll have an idea ^ ?
<Kaleo> Saviq: no idea if Qt reports that
<Saviq> I wonder if workAreaResized gets fired
<Saviq> let me see
<Saviq> ok that's not gonna work...
<Kaleo> Saviq: I don't see any API to detect screen/monitor positioning
<Saviq> Kaleo, resized() is fired
<Saviq> Kaleo, even if it's really not resized
<Kaleo> Saviq: that's not too good
<Saviq> that signal should be "geometryChanged"
<Kaleo> Saviq: but how do you Ã_get_ the position?
<Saviq> Kaleo, screenGeometry()
<Saviq> resized(int) suggest it will only fire when the size is different
<Saviq> when in fact it's when geometry changes
<Saviq> so x,y,width,height
<Kaleo> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> so I can probably work off of resized()
<Kaleo> Saviq: you know you can use all the signals from QWidget
<Kaleo> QWidget * QDesktopWidget::screen ( int screen = -1 )
<Saviq> I know
<Saviq> but nothing I found that ifts
<Kaleo> ok
<Saviq> unless you can prove me wrong
<Kaleo> that's fne
<Kaleo> fine*
<Kaleo> with a good comment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tests/places/places-tests.rb:  What happened with "Super and Alt+F1 interaction" and "Super, Super and Alt+F1 interaction"? They are on unity-2d but not on unity-2d-shell :-S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe they weren't yet merged?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me see what happens when I try and merge trunk into shell
<tsdgeos> ahhh true
<tsdgeos> yeah they are not merged yet
<Saviq> let me do that now
<greyback> tsdgeos: Saviq morning
<Saviq> greyback, hey
<smspillaz> greyback: hey hey
<greyback> smspillaz: you've got something to show me then?
<smspillaz> mhm
<greyback> lol
<Andy80> question: #include <QtDeclarative/QDeclarativeExtensionPlugin> is the correct syntax when using Qt5, right?
<gogo_> hi precise alpha 2 have unity 5.0 or unity 5.2?
<seb128> gogo_, 5.0
<gogo_> thnx...I thought it will be 5.2 as it was available for testing in PPA
<didrocks> (5.2 in the ppa is a release candidate, not released yet)
<seb128> gogo_, well, alpha2 is frozen since tuesday with what is in precise and should be released today
<gogo_> ah I see thanks!!!
<snadge> push an update for precise already :p
<snadge> i dont care if it doesnt work properly.. im getting impatient.. j/k
<greyback> tsdgeos: hey, you can hold off reviewing my shell-isolate branches until after the MERGE :)
<tsdgeos> oki
<rye> hello, how is the developer's experience with Intel HD graphics under Unity3d? Is anybody here using this configuration?
<gord> i am, works great
<rye> gord, at what resolutions/screen configurations?
<gord> on HD3000, 1366x768
 * rye resisted posting to canonical-tech, and people don't seem to be using the canonical statusnet installation for these questions
<gord> not using an external monitor, but know people with the same laptop who use the DVI out and it works well
<gord> erm display port out
<gord> not dvi
<rye> gord, if that's not a secret, what is make/model of the laptop? And on a related note, is there a list on wiki that has the hwdetails about tested configurations for unity?
<gord> rye, thinkpad x220 - don't know of any wiki that has tested configurations
<Saviq|MR-frenzy> tsdgeos, I can't find what's happening with the `launcher menu > dash` focus... maybe you'll have better luck when you nail the dragging issue
<Saviq|MR-frenzy> I'm going back to MRs
<Saviq|MR-frenzy> Kaleo, may I remind you that you still have the gesture support on your table ;)
<mhall119> hey guys, the next Ubuntu Global Jam is coming up in a month
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<mhall119> I'd like to promote some ways the community can contribute to Unity on that day, either coding, documenting, translating, whatever
<mhall119> where would all of you like to see some of their time being spent?
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping?
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> davidcalle, did you have any chance to check that https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/916758 works now?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 916758 in unity (Ubuntu) "Adding an option to the Sources filter from a remote Python scope doesn't work" [Medium,Fix committed]
<davidcalle> mhr3, I wanted to test it today. I give you an answer in ten min.
<mhr3> davidcalle, awesome
<davidcalle> mhr3, it's working. But the filter doesn't have a title.
<mhr3> davidcalle, awesome... also lens.props.sources_display_name :)
<greyback|lunch> mhall119: speaking as a unity2d dev, it would be great to have people find functional differences between unity & unity2d
<mhall119> greyback: can you get me a list of general uses for people to compare?
<mhall119> and how you want them to submit what they find
<mhall119> it should be easy to get 2 people together, one running 3d one running 2d, and step through such a list
<mhall119> many people are concerned about not having enough people for a 'jam' session, so something that only takes 2 would be great to promote
<davidcalle> mhr3, it works now... I was editing the wrong file :P
<greyback> mhall119: hmm, what would be valuable is running through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityTests and comparing 2d and 3d. I did it myself some time ago so would appreciate it being updated
<davidcalle> mhr3, but the sources filter doesn't seem to trigger a filters-changed signal.
<mhall119> greyback: cool, and how should they report differences? File a bug?
<greyback> mhall119: yes. Some bugs already exist.
<mhall119> and which project should they file it against?
<greyback> mhall119: report to project "unity-2d". It would be valuable to have such bugs tagged as "delta-with-3d"
<mhr3> davidcalle, it should trigger active-sources-changed
<greyback> mhall119: some already exist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bugs?field.tag=delta-with-3d
<mhall119> greyback: I'm going to blog this, so if you could create that as an official tag it would be great
<greyback> mhall119: it's there :)
<greyback> mhall119: that would be fantastic, thank you!
<mhall119> awesome
<davidcalle> mhr3, right. I forgot about this one.
<mhall119> JohnLea_: any suggestions about what the community can do for global jam related to unity design?
<greyback> mhall119: since us unity2d devs use unity2d as our desktop, we don't always keep up with improvements in unity. So this would help loads
<Kaleo> Saviq|mtg: thanks for the reminder
<JohnLea_> mhall119; off the top of my head 1. think about starting projects to improve the user experience of Ubuntu application.  The UX of apps is a Ubuntu weak point, and picking apps to improve, getting small teams together, then improving them could be some really great projects.  2. report lots and lots of bugs against 12.04  3. have a  Unity theeming challenge, kick off the development of a some Unity specific themes
<mhall119> JohnLea_: so I've been wondering, is there anything in GTK or Qt that would let developers provide alternate styling and layouts for the same app based on formfactor, like css's @media?
<mhall119> what do you mean by "Unity themes"?  Themes for Unity, GTK themes, or app look&feel?
<JohnLea_> mhall119; for unity themes I mean GTK themes and icon sets designed specifically for unity, and possibly including tweaking Unity assets like the Dash border, etc...
<JohnLea_> mhall119; re. your other question I am not the best person to ask, but there should be others here who can answer your question
<mhall119> JohnLea_: do you want mockups, or actual theme code?
<mhall119> and what are the changes of these thems being adopted as either the default theme or part of the default install?
<mhall119> it would be helpful, when looking at improving app UX, to have some form of HIG to follow, do you know of one for Ubuntu?
<JohnLea_> mhall119; actual themes that users can download and install to customise their desktops is the desired end result.  They would not become default options or part of Ubuntu, they would join other themes like http://www.linoob.com/2011/04/customized-themes-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<JohnLea_> mhall119; yes, an HIG would be very useful, it's on our todo list
<JohnLea_> mhall119; but unfortunately we don't have one yet
<mhall119> JohnLea_: would it be possible for a downloaded theme to change the launcher/dash background color?
<Vilex> It need 3 click jump between programs. When u try click back button firefox start menu jump cross and u miss click Mouse button 2 dont really work. And several other things why i dont like unity.
<Vilex> i hope unity is better on future
<Vilex> Thats my opinion
<Vilex> Gnome 3 is better than unity
<mhall119> Vilex: we're working on making it better, and your contributions will make it better faster
<mhall119> Vilex: for daily-use programs, you can usually switch to them with super+[1-9]
<mhall119> For me, chromium is always at super+1
<mhall119> it's very, very nice being able to mentally associate an application with a place on my keyboard, rather than onscreen
<mhall119> the muscle-memory you develop in your fingers, just like from touch-typing, is much faster than hand-eye coordination with a pointer, and requires no mental context switching
<mhall119> that's what I have the hardest time with when switching to Gnome-3, I have to be aware of where my apps are on-screen
<seb128> Vilex, the back button issue you mention will be fixed with unity 5.2 which is being testing in the ppa this week
<dakira> hi HUD developers. Here's a problem for you: the totem-plugin that prevents screensaver-activation uses xtest to simulate ALT keypresses ever 30s (in addition to the dbus API) even when totem is not in focus.
<dakira> reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/923644
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 923644 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem running in background causes menu of foreground application (like Opera) to open" [Low,Triaged]
<dakira> this also causes HUD to open every 30s.
<seb128> dakira, thanks, it's a known issue, gord has been working on it an arguing with upstream over it
<gord> seb128, we have a patch if you want to distropatch it ;), linked on the bug
<Saviq> woot! ctrl+shift+x switches between LTR and RTL in Firefox...
<seb128> gord, didn't you say the screensaver was kicking off during video playing with it and that you needed to debug?
<dakira> seb128: upstream fixed this in 3.2 which won't land in precise
<gord> seb128, yeah, i debugged :)
<seb128> dakira, no they didn't
<gord> patch doesn't do that
<seb128> gord, what was it?
<gord> seb128, i removed a callback i shouldn't of
<seb128> dakira, they fix is to send the key only when totem is focussed, which doesn't solve the hud issue
<seb128> gord, ok
<seb128> dakira, they->their
<seb128> dakira, it means you would still get the hud opening while you watch videos
<dakira> seb128: ah okay. But still Bastien Nocera wrote he won't debug totem versions older than 3.2. So even if 3.2 gets fixed upstream it won't help HUD in precise because as I see it precise doesn't ship totem 3.2 with the new clutter dependency
<seb128> dakira, right, I plan to backport the interesting fixes from newest version though
<seb128> dakira, if there is a fix landing to 3.4 I will backport it
<seb128> dakira, well we will fix it in any case, I would just prefer if bastien agrees with the fix
<dakira> seb128: that's great news!
<Vilex> i thing ubuntu is faster than mint im not unterstand techcal things but i thing there is better memory hadling in ubuntu that mint cos my hardrive not swapping so much with ubuntu...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, shell-rtl, ShellDeclarativeView constructor
<Saviq> hmm on the other hand
<Saviq> yeah nvm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok :D
<Saviq> I was wondering why you didn't use topRight()
<Saviq> but then you'd have to setX it anyway
<Saviq> well you could go `.rx() -= width` as you're doing anyway later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I might've found it a little bit self explanatory
<Saviq> but I won't make you change that if you think it's not worth it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do we really need the two isLeftToRight and isRightToLeft functions?
<Saviq> sounds like we could just have !s here and there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we speaking of the constructor or updateShellPosition?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't, but Qt has them and i thought sometimes makes the code easier to read
<Saviq> tsdgeos, updateShellPosition
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> you mean instead posToMove.setX(availableGeometry.width() - width()); using rx() ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> not a huge thing, but seems more "proper" to me ;)
<Saviq> you know, I am like that ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah yeah
<tsdgeos> i am not sure i can use rx() there though
<tsdgeos> at least not immediately
<tsdgeos> since i'm not reusing the x at all
<tsdgeos> i could do rx() = (availableGeometry.width() - width());
<tsdgeos> but that'd be kind of the same thing
<Saviq> why couldn't you go `rx() -= width()`?
<Saviq> if RTL: pos = topRight; pos.x -= width(); else pos = topLeft
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not that important anyway
<tsdgeos> because i think that's not the same i'm doing
<tsdgeos> i'd prefer not to touch it
<tsdgeos> i had some issues with the logic there
<tsdgeos> took me a while to get it "stable"
<Saviq> ok no worries then
<Saviq> should be the same, though ;)
<Saviq> nvm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the Binding in Launcher.qml, though
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, couldn't we move it up to Shell.qml, we don't want to have a reference to launcherLoader there
<Saviq> if we want to run Launcher outside of a loader
<tsdgeos> maybe :D
<Saviq> or to LauncherLoader.qml - makes sense there
<tsdgeos> just did the smaller chance that gave me what i wanted
<tsdgeos> chance -> change
<Saviq> yeah please move that up the stack
<tsdgeos> if you prefer that put it on the MR and i'll investigate it
<Saviq> yup
<ali1234> mhall119: so could i make a lens that is just a shell?
<ali1234> (i'm trying to think of something that would actually be useful to me)
<mhall119> ali1234: like a terminal?
<ali1234> yes, exactly like a terminal
<mhall119> no, the dash is for finding content
<mhall119> ali1234: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Guidelines
<ali1234> thing is, if i want to find something, i first go to the place where i know it is...
<ali1234> if i don't know where it is i go to google
<ali1234> i always either know where it is or i don't
<ali1234> so i never need results from multiple locations
<davidcalle> ali1234, what about the locations you like? It's basically a search engine for them, integrated in your desktop.
<ali1234> i don't "like" locations
<ali1234> either they have what i want or they don't
<ali1234> i don't even understand this concept
<ali1234> i mean i like slashdot, ok
<ali1234> if i remember some article i read there and want to find it, i will either search firefox history or go to slashdot and search there
<davidcalle> ali1234, imagine a News lens where you have Google News, Slashdot, etc. It aggregates content, and what you want is reading news, from selected locations. Like a rss, that you can search into and filter.
<davidcalle> s/rss/rss reader
<ali1234> why would  need to search that?
<om26er> rss replaced with rss davidcalle :p
<ali1234> consider this situation
<davidcalle> om26er, I hate you :p
<om26er> lol :D
<ali1234> suppose i only want to read "tech" news today... then i go to slashdot
<ali1234> if i want mainstream news, i go to bbc
<ali1234> you are proposing that i spend extra time to use the dash to first combine all those news sources together, and then split them out again, to get the exact same thing i already have
<davidcalle> ali1234, I understand, but let's take this example :
<ali1234> this applies to searching any content. if i want the full show, i go to iplayer. if i want a clip or a music video, i go to youtube.
<davidcalle> I want to know more about "subject" and I enjoy reading many sources that may or may not have an article on it. The Dash gives you this possibility, just by pressing one key and searching.
<ali1234> that's what google is for
<ali1234> (yes, i find those "personalized" google results incredibly annoying as well)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i killed the authors names on greyback suggestion
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I thought he only meant his name :)
<davidcalle> I don't think so. Google gives me a lot of other sources I don't care about. And there may be ads and annoying things before even getting to the content I want to read.
<ali1234> thing is, google has more sources, is faster, and doesn't rely on constantly changing APIs
<greyback> Saviq: well I don't have the right to remove everyone's name :)
<greyback> But having everyone put their names on test cases means soon there'll soon be big lists of authors.
<greyback> Thought this was easier
<Saviq> greyback, ok that's fine with me
<Saviq> greyback, but he removed the whole Authors part, was that your intention?
<greyback> Saviq: pretty much yeah
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> that's fine
<Saviq> I misunderstood then
<Saviq> did anyone try to run the whole test suite on shell recently? tsdgeos? ;)
<Saviq> I have some false negatives here, but still http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826607/
<Saviq> that's on shell-rtl branch
<ali1234> are the aggregate results from unity testing available?
<ali1234> just wondering how close my results were to the average :)
<davidcalle> ali1234, APIs are not a big deal, lenses are maintained by their devs and it's fine. What I enjoy is that the Dash is distraction free and removes the line between what is online and what is not.
<davidcalle> I don't know about the results :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it was working for me last time i tried on shell-rtl
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the "The application with Id 21830 is no longer available." thingies are a pita and mostly random, we need to find out where they come from
<Saviq> that I know
<tsdgeos> and i think "The value was not equal to 24. It returned: 0" might have to do with the setup of the tests not being correct
<Saviq> but the visual verification for dash
<tsdgeos> no idea about that
<tsdgeos> nor about
<tsdgeos> Verification "{NUM5}-Failed" at ./launcher/enable-super-numkey.rb:77:in `test_Launcher_enable_Super_Numkey_for_tile_shortcuts' failed:
<Saviq> yup
<ali1234> davidcalle: in my experience the APIs are a huge pain... look at that totem-iplayer thing. it works for about a month after a new release, then the API changes and it's 5 months before the new upstream version is imported
<ali1234> i know that's not a lens, but i see no reason why lenses would fair any better
<ali1234> this idea of pulling feeds is hardly new
<tsdgeos> EOD'ing
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more and better
<ali1234> the same thing happens with twitter/gwibber
<davidcalle> ali1234, as a lens dev, I have still not been hitted by huge API changes, so we'll see :)
<ali1234> i'm not a developer of this stuff, just a user. and it's my experience that stuff like miniplayer etc never works because of API problems
<Saviq> see you tomorrow, all
<Saviq> afk
<ali1234> the only things that always work are the official clients eg the android youtube player, which is updated on a weekly basis
<ali1234> (and of course just using the website)
<davidcalle> ali1234, got to go. You feedback is interesting, I still hope you will find something for you in the Dash.
<ali1234> i'm still looking for instructions to report bugs in checkmark-unity btw
<ali1234> hmm is that even what it is called?
<ali1234> checkbox-unity
<ali1234> looks like i just file them against unity?
<om26er> yes ali1234 bugs go to Unity
<ali1234> apparently i can't report bugs against that either without purging the PPA first
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/925603 - am i doing it right? because i have a couple more i need to report
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925603 in unity "checkbox-unity: submission.xml opens in chromium instead of default browser" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> can anyone give a comment on whether or not there are plans to tweak which screen(s) the launcher appears on?
<balloons> aka, will I be able to select which screens I want the launcher to appear on? this would allow me to have 1 launcher on a 3 or 4 screen setup, or perhaps 2 launchers on a 3 screen setup, etc
<mhall119> jaytaoko: can you give me an update on that nux MP please?
<jaytaoko> mhall119: hello, I plan to review the branch this week and make an update
<mhall119> jaytaoko: would you mind just leaving a comment that you're going to do that, so he knows it's not been forgotten
<jaytaoko> mhall119: sure will do!
<mhall119> thanks jaytaoko
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, can you tell me what lenses and scopes are in USC on Oneiric?
<mhall119> I don't see any currently for precise
<mhall119> or I'd just look for myself
<mhall119> I know they have AskUbuntu and the book lens
<davidcalle> No Books lens. Ask Ubuntu, SSH Search and Utilities (with Calculator and weather (aka "Cities") scopes)
<mhall119> oh, I thought the book lens was, ok
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> are there any currently in the ARB process?
<davidcalle> No :(  I will push more of them, but I currently don't have the time to package.
<mhall119> davidcalle: no problem, I'm just updating my spreadsheet with this info
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, would you be able to do a quick call or chat with me once a week so I can stay up to date?
<davidcalle> Sure, what about a G+ hangout?
<mhall119> works for me
<mhall119> what day works best for you?
<hamax> hi, is bamf api documentation available somewhere?
<mhall119> hamax: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/c/bamf/
<hamax> yeah, I found that :)
<mhall119> or http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/c/bamf/ for precise, though I don't know if the API changed at all
<davidcalle> mhall119, is friday fine with you? Around 13 UTC? Or 17? or later.
<mhall119> hamax: hmmm, not real helpful is it
<hamax> mhall119: nope :)
<hamax> I'd like to get as much info about workspaces as possible, is that included in bamf?
<hamax> like currently active workspace and stuff like that
<mhall119> who here can help with a BAMF question?
<mhall119> DBO: ^^
<mhall119> can you help?
<hamax> hm, list of windows would be fine too
<hamax> I can get a screen number from that
<mhall119> Trevinho: ^^ ??
<hamax> mhall119: thanks for the effort :)
<mhall119> sorry hamax, but it's above my hacking skills
<hamax> I'll try to find it in unity source
<mhall119> davidcalle: 1700 UTC works better for me
<mhall119> and friday's too
<ali1234> hamax: i suspect you would need to get that information from compiz rather than unity stuff...
<hamax> I meant unity 2d
<ali1234> aaaaah... no idea then, sorry
<mhall119> ah, unity2d, dyams|away might be able to help you then
<mhall119> except that he...away
<davidcalle> mhall119, great :)
<DBO> mhall119, I will help when I get off the phone :)
<mhall119> DBO: thanks!
<jono> DBO, did you figure out the Launcher bug?
<DBO> jono, staging PPA should fix it for you
<DBO> if it doesn't I need you to let me know
<jono> DBO, np, I will wait for it to land in the main unity-team PPA
<mhall119> DBO: also, who do I need to talk to about getting the BAMF documentation generation fixed?
<DBO> mhall119, I would say me
<DBO> but I dont know how to do that
<DBO> so...
<DBO> no idea :)
<mhall119> hmmm, I wonder if those are also generated by giraffe...
<mhall119> I'll ask dpm in the morning, he may know
<thumper> morning
<shaneo1> hi guys can I make a suggestion for the unity dash here?
<shaneo1> it would be nice to see the dash, when its maximised and minimised that it has a more fluid feel to it, rather than bang fullscreen bang default size. Being as we are now on a 3d desktop I guess the options are limitless
<shaneo1> well thats all I have to add, thanks for listening :)
<bschaefer> thumper, good morning
<hamax> one strange question. I used unity 2d separator applet as a template for my own project. how should the copyright comment in source files look?
<hamax> should I change the author to something like: code based on work by
<hamax> or something like that?
<Trevinho> hamax: about BAMF
<Trevinho> using the latest trunk you can get windows per each monitor
<mhall119> Trevinho: do you happen to know what's up with the BAMF api docs?
<Trevinho> mh mhall119 no... sorry
<hamax> Trevinho: thanks, but I think I'll try to use my backup plan
<hamax> but for that, I'll have to figure out how dbus works :)
<hamax> that should be fun
<mhall119> dbus is fun, once you get to know it
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> smspillaz, hey, have a question about whether or not that IMTextEntry fix is covered by test. There weren't any in place yet but I can add a manual test
<bschaefer> thumper, hello, o yeah I had a question about valgrind
<thumper> shoot
<bschaefer> thumper, so a lot of the logs that it outputs seem to not really be unity related
<bschaefer> they seem to be a side effect of unity using those libs
<thumper> there is likely a lot of compiz stuff
<thumper> yes that can be the case
<bschaefer> yeah, should I be documenting ones that I can send to say sam?
<thumper> that's why I wrote my valgrind parser python script
<thumper> to filter those
<bschaefer> o I did that for fun also :)
<bschaefer> though I think yours was better, mines like 15 lines
<thumper> I added functionality as I needed it :)
<thumper> mine started small too
<bschaefer> to parse out the unknown and look for unity::
<bschaefer> also saw there are gdb packages for programs
<bschaefer> and im guessing they add the debugging option to get ride of the unknown (question marks)
<bschaefer> packages more so then programs
<thumper> I think so
<bschaefer> cool, ill test it out when I get back to valgrind (lots of work to do!)
<mhall119> is Unity 5.2 in the alpha 2 release?
<kenvandine> mhall119, no
<kenvandine> didrocks plans to upload it in the morning
<mhall119> ok
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, have a quick code review for IMTextEntry focus bug, and just added a manual test for it. Sam has already approved it but just wanted a test
<bschaefer> a new bug report was just filed for the same thing so I wanted to get this pushed through
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-915828/+merge/88450
<bschaefer> thumper, and the new bug report which should be a duplicate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/924961
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 924961 in OEM Priority Project precise "Cannot type Chinese character using ibus in search bar of unity dashboard" [Critical,New]
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<thumper> I was on a call, but back now
<bschaefer> thumper, hey and the original bug report I filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/915828
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 915828 in unity (Ubuntu) "ibus not getting focus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> thumper, no worries I just pinged you :)
<bschaefer> so perfect timing
<thumper> bschaefer: can you update the test with some actual things to type?
<thumper> bschaefer: can you type the equivalent of \N{SNOWMAN} ?
<thumper> bschaefer: to get ☃
<bschaefer> thumper, o in the Dash?
<thumper> yeah
<bschaefer> hmm I havnt tested that
<thumper> the manual test says to just type
<thumper> how would we know that the ibus engine is being used?
<bschaefer> Yeahh that is true
<bschaefer> who will be using the manual test?
<bschaefer> so be as non tech as possible?
<bschaefer> Ill assume pinyin, as that is the most used
<bschaefer> thumper, also to figure out what ibus engine there is an icon on the top panel or you have to into ibus-setup to see which ones you have set
<bschaefer> thumper, I don't know a quick command line to figure that out though
<bschaefer> thumper, also the default ibus engine used for unity is pinyin so on a fresh install that would be the one to check
<mgedmin> regression since maverick? in oneiric, if I have a maximized browser window and two xterms on top, when I close one xterm, the other one disappears too (hides behind my maximized browser)
<mgedmin> I use focus-folows-mouse, this may be important
<thumper> mgedmin: there is a bug for that :)
<thumper> mgedmin: I don't have the number to hand, but I have read it this week
<thumper> bschaefer: yes, be as non-techie as possible for the manual tests
<thumper> bschaefer: assume that the reader / executor of the test has no knowledge of ibus
<bschaefer> thumper, I updated it, with what unity will come with default wise
<bschaefer> thumper, as pinyin is the only engine that unity has by default
<thumper> I don't even know what pinyin is :)
<bschaefer> thumper, it is chinese, but I didn't mention that in the test :)
<bschaefer> well the characters are chinese but yeah, it is a slightly weird manual test
<bschaefer> opps I put IMTextEntry instead of Ibus
<mgedmin> thumper, thanks for the confirmation, I don't feel so alone now ;)
<thumper> mgedmin: np
<thumper> mgedmin: it doesn't seem like such a big issue, it is on my radar :)
<mgedmin> I would call it a papercut, except it doesn't qualify, because focus-follows-mouse is not default
<thumper> I don't think it is a focus follows mouse problem
<thumper> as I get that too
<thumper> and I have normal mouse bits
<mgedmin> looks like #888704
 * mgedmin does the "affects you" thing with great satisfaction
<thumper> I've pushed it to 5.4 as the 5.2 release is just around the corner
<thumper> I'll push for it to get done :)
<mgedmin> I'll owe you $beer for that ;)
<thumper> mgedmin: do you go to UDS?
<thumper> I think that is where $beers are collected :)
<mgedmin> rarely (for values of rarely "I've been to one back in 2005")
<thumper> my last one was 2007 I think
<thumper> but I'll be at the next for at least a few days
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-03
<hamax> could someone here help me with qt dbus? i'm lost :)
<hamax> FFS, I just lost 2 hours because I misspelled received once...
<hamax> well, thanks anyway :D
<bilal> Wait, wasn't Unity 5.2 supposed to be out on Precise by now?
<nealmcb> I can't run the current kernel on precise (panics), but the rest is up-to-date.  Can I try the new unity from ppa?
<nealmcb> I'm running 3.0.0-16 instead...
<thumper> bilal: it was
<thumper> bilal: but it was held back as there was an initialisation speed issue
<thumper> bilal: which has now been fixed
<thumper> bilal: we are expecting 5.2 to be uploaded Friday France time (didrocks)
<nealmcb> Does unity 5.2 from the ppa depend on precise kernel features, or will the oneiric kernel work?
<Saviq> morning
 * apw is seeing screen corruption on alt-tab in unity, in precise.  wondering if thats known
<apw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91781478/BROKEN2.png
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/925936
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925936 in xorg (Ubuntu) "screen corruption on alt-tab in unity" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: when you say "You also need to handle the case where the screen is small and the maximize button is inactive." in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-newbuttons/+merge/90458 what you mean exactly? just "ignoring" the tests? i mean i can't "force" my resolution, right?
<tsdgeos> gah it's too cold, my hand hurts while typing
 * tsdgeos starts the heating system
<Saviq> tsdgeos, -12.6 here, care to share yours? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just put out a warning, maybe
<tsdgeos> 0º
<Saviq> but don't fail the test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one place here in PL this morning was -34...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dyams|away I've moved the standup half an hour earlier today, is that ok with you guys?
<tsdgeos> should be fine yes
<Saviq> we have a status report at 1100UTC
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in the same MR you said "if the dash is fullscreen when you start the test, it fails", did you try this? Because i have a "$SUT.execute_shell_command 'gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d.Dash full-screen false'" on the start of the test and it works for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm weirds
<Saviq> let me try again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you see the comments on gerrit?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, fixed
<Saviq> cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you think we could/should split up the test into some smaller ones?
<tsdgeos> that was my original idea
<tsdgeos> but then i realzied i had to repeat the gsettings and the super and knowing about if i had pressed the buttons or not
<tsdgeos> and i thought that all in one was good enough, this way i know the state of the dash since i've done everything inside the test
<tsdgeos> we can have them splitted
<tsdgeos> it's just that then we'll have duplicate code
<Saviq> "No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity2d.Dash'" hrmpf
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok then let's leave at that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ¿?
<tsdgeos> how come it works for me then?
<Saviq> good question
<tsdgeos> i don't remember doing anything special for the schema
<Saviq> yeah the schema was added somewhere along the way
<Saviq> I need to set GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR for it to work in my vm
<Saviq> but I don't have it on my work machine, either ;)
<tsdgeos> $ gsettings get com.canonical.Unity2d.Dash full-screen
<tsdgeos> false
<tsdgeos> that's what i have here
<Saviq> I have "No such schema..."
<Saviq> and that's why the test fails
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> maybe me using the build/ dir instead building over the source has anything to do?
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> since i can run that command from any shell and any dir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, somehow you got that schema installed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's a topic for greyback
<tsdgeos> ok, so we accept it as "working", and just fix the small screen stuff?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that the tests pick up the correct schema dir and sets GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> it is working once I've set the envvar
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are you resetting the value back in shutdown, btw?
<tsdgeos> nope
<Saviq> please do, if you're not
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a "puts" somewhere in the input shaping tests, could you maybe get rid of that as part of some MR if it fits (the rtl one maybe?) or submit a separate one/
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> sure i'll do it somewhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's Ugo's doing I think
<Saviq> so it's not on you
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you maybe tweak the MRs so that commit messages would contain the original messages as their first line?
<Saviq> will be easier to read the history
<tsdgeos> can I?
<tsdgeos> you mean the description field?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes you can, there's a "Set commit message"
<Saviq> you can actually do that when submitting the MR
<Saviq> in advanced options or something
<Saviq> otherwise tarmac will use the description (which you can edit now)
<tsdgeos> i can, but most of them are backports of partial stuff
<Saviq> that's fine, keep the verbose description
<tsdgeos> not sure it makes sense to put the original commit message in those
<Saviq> but have a first line that actually describes what's happening
<Saviq> in such case rephrase
<Saviq> I'd like to not have "Backport r922 from unity-2d-shell" as the main line in history
<Saviq> 'cause that doesn't mean anything
<Saviq> the "Backport unity2ddeclarative..." is fine, though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> well, it means you go to unity-2d-shell branch and look for r922 :D
<tsdgeos> changed commit message for that one
<Saviq> except the unity-2d-shell branch might not exist anymore :P
<Saviq> actually I'll do it myself in the others if I find it necessarty
<Saviq> -t
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm doing them all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok thanks
<tsdgeos> but of course feel free to fix them :)
<apw> are we expecting unity stacking issues _again_ ?  i seem to have the menus behind the background again
<apw> (latest precise)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, regarding the dash being always maximized, it still has the maximize button "enabled" they just don't do nothing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is that right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> so no "pressed" state
<Saviq> no "unmaximize"
<Saviq> and no result
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wait wait, you did not understand me
<tsdgeos> i'm saying that the button is there
<tsdgeos> and i can toggle it
<tsdgeos> and i can press it
<tsdgeos> seems like a bug to me
<Saviq> you shouldn't be able to
<tsdgeos> wait
<tsdgeos> i needed to restat the panel :D
<tsdgeos> much better now
<Saviq> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-newbuttons/+merge/90458 updated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you've one less beer in your "IOU a beer" queue - you didn't run tests before submitting the MRs :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_r922/+merge/91043/comments/197086
<tsdgeos> doh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lp:~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_tests_for_rtl/ - this is essentially lp:~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_rtl/ bar the "fixes for shell", right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: kind of
<tsdgeos>  lp:~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_tests_for_rtl/ has improvements in the tests
<tsdgeos> e.g. that bad path you found in  lp:~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_rtl/ is not there anymore
<Saviq> oh
<tsdgeos> and some other minor stuff Gerry suggested
<Saviq> ok so we'll abstain with the shell one
<Saviq> wait for the freeze to be raised
<tsdgeos> the shell one needs to be "redone" after the other one is merged in
<Saviq> and merge
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> wait, no
<tsdgeos> the bad include is still there
 * tsdgeos remembers fixing it somewhere
<tsdgeos> ah no
<tsdgeos> it's not wrong :D
<Saviq> yeah ;)
<Saviq> there's no shell in trunk
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<Saviq> didrocks, any say on when will the freeze be lifted from lp:unity-2d?
<tsdgeos> so yeah that'd should be fine
<tsdgeos> but basically will conflict with some other branches to unity-2d too
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm just pushing the packages right now
<Saviq> didrocks, great
<didrocks> Saviq: when they get built on launchpad, I'll unfreeze and send an email!
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: dyams|away: Saviq: standup is now?
<Saviq> yes
<greyback> Saviq: we're just hearing loud static
<Saviq> greyback, sorry, is it better now?
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, r934 needs to be backported, too
<tsdgeos> ok, will add to my todo
<Saviq> greyback, http://sketchpad.cc/9yHXNLSxuI
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just so you know, we added some stuff to take care of in the scratchpad
<tsdgeos> yeah seen that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and also most probably you're going to stay with Gerry and the guys on unity-2d for next two weeks
<Saviq> to be confirmed with Pat, but that outcome is most probablyt
<Saviq> s/yt/e/
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the whole 934?
<om26er> why are all fonts like bold in Unity2d?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like it, no?
<Saviq> om26er, care for a screenshot?
<om26er> sure 1sec Saviq :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks selfcontained enough?
<om26er> Saviq, 2D http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=197073
<om26er> and http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=197074
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually yes, then we might want to cancel https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_unity2ddeclarativeview which has parts of r934
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wait
<tsdgeos> Saviq: instead of cancellign i'll leave there the stuff from r921
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> we need to start merging branches
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> this is getting crazy :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the show/hide stuff will stay, but workspace will go away, right?
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> greyback, re https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_r947/+merge/91064 - did you guys conclude that it's impossible to do that with Qt alone?
<Saviq> is there a bug for Qt not supporting Numpad?
<greyback> greyback: I took his word for it. Am looking for bug
<Saviq> greyback, talking to yourself again, eh/
<greyback> Saviq: d'oh
<greyback> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-2913 maybe
<Saviq> jeez
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_r947/+merge/91064/comments/197128
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i forgot to bzr add the file :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> done
<JMSM> hi!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_clamp/+merge/91213 - do you think we can test that somehow?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apart from manual?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: could be done, could add a test that calls increment rating for a given thing and sees that doesn't go over 5 stars
<JMSM> i know you must be busy working on ubuntu and unity.... but.... is this the right channel to ask a question about unity design?
<tsdgeos> but looks an awful lot of work for something simple as that
<Saviq> true
<Saviq> tsdgeos, add a manual test then, please
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_remote_puts_fullscreen_test/+merge/91418 go into trunk directly?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's no puts in trunk, or couldn't find it
<Saviq> oh ok
<Saviq> indeed, it's been added there somewhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_launcherapplication/+merge/91224 needs to go, too, right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like that will go in along with the whole of r947
<tsdgeos> Saviq: r934 you mean
<Saviq> yes
<tsdgeos> yes, i'll kill that
<tsdgeos> gone
<Saviq> greyback, you're beer-- from me, too - the tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/enable-super-numkey-combo/+merge/89883 are... well... crap
<Saviq> s/tests/test/
<Saviq> greyback, not to mention that it makes hell break loose on my workspace
<greyback> Saviq: I owe you a beer for that?
<Saviq> greyback, no, IOU one less
<Saviq> not to mention that it fails here 'cause impress doesn't start fast enough
<greyback> Saviq: hmm, they passed for me. Let me try look closer
<Saviq> greyback, sure they passed
<Saviq> but they're testing whether the app launched, not whether the launcher reacts
<Saviq> to super+kety
<Saviq> -t
<Saviq> and what if the app was running before the test started
<Saviq> greyback, impress doesn't really start, as far as the launcher tile is concerned
<Saviq> until you press "create" in the dialog
<Saviq> so that test will never pass in a clean env
<greyback> Saviq: fair point
<Saviq> the easiest fix would be to check for "launching"
<Saviq> but that won't take into account the fact that the apps might actually be running already
<Saviq> in which case "launching" won't happen anyway
<Saviq> "running" won't either
<greyback> Saviq: yep. it's actually a tricky one to test right.
<greyback> Saviq: maybe easiest to revert it, wait until big merge, then fix it up
<greyback> will reduce diff in any case
<Saviq> greyback, so the MR will simply wait against lp:unity-2d then
<greyback> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just so you know ^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're reverting numkey in shell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause the tests aren't ready
<tsdgeos> err
<greyback> Saviq: sorry, I dropped the ball on that one
<tsdgeos> shall i cancel my MR then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> i don't want to be responislbe for that
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i did not code it nor understand what it's trying to do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, move it to ~unity-2d-team so that dyams can work on it when he's back
<Saviq> and resubmit the MR
<tsdgeos> how do i do that?
<tsdgeos> repush?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just push to a different branch
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<Saviq> and then resubmit proposal
<tsdgeos> you said move i though i could actually move it ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that was a shortcut
<Saviq> greyback, hence the beer-- on your account
<Saviq> greyback, don't worry, you're still on the + side ;)
<greyback> Saviq: I'm trying to remember when you owe me beer
<greyback> I wasn't aware we traded beer for mistakes. This changes everything
<Saviq> greyback, don't dig into it too much, or you'll go beer -= 10 and you'll have to actually brew some
<Saviq> negative beer is bad
<Saviq> sobad
<Saviq> +[ ]
<greyback> :) you need to go on holidays fast, you're starting to babble incoherently
<greyback> or just have a beer
<Saviq> greyback, come to Livigno during the week, I'll get you one
<greyback> Saviq: you've no idea how much I'd love to
<Saviq> it's, like, 3hrs shorter drive for you
<greyback> *cough* oh I'm suddenly not feeling so good
<Saviq> or 4hrs, even
<Saviq> :D
<greyback> Only a 7.5 hour drive
<greyback> lunch, bbiab
<snadge> i have 25 home brewed beers remaining
<snadge> but they'reo only at about 10 days
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll uncommit and overwrite unity-2d-shell, since that's the last commit anyway, fine with you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_r934/+merge/91425 is missing the empty arrow image
<mhall119> DBO: ping
<mhall119> or Trevinho ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, couldn't https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-newbuttons/+merge/90458 go straight into lp:unity-2d, too?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks like it probably could, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, iterating over the MRs again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to move it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the tests need adapting, so please do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what about my previous question? are you ok with me overwriting the history for shell to revert the numpad stuff?
<tsdgeos> is it going to make all my pending branches off it explode?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have branches against shell that actually work off of that commit?
<Saviq> meaning, that contain that commit?
<tsdgeos> yeayh, the rtl one for example
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok then, reverting the usual way
 * Saviq hates bzr for encouraging merging like that
<Saviq> what's so bad about rebasing, I ask you
<Saviq> ah that's actually not the last commit
<mhall119> rebasing is nice, I do it all the time
<ali1234> is there a bzr tutorial for git users?
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah exactly, but it's a pain in bzr and prone to failure
<Saviq> ali1234, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bzr+for+git+users
<Saviq> ali1234, sorry, just couldn't resist :P
<ali1234> so in other words no
<Saviq> ali1234, excuse me?
<Saviq> ali1234, first result http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html
<ali1234> let's look at the results of that google search
<ali1234> the first result is not a tutorial
<ali1234> it covers only the very basics of SCM and doesn't touch on any of the good things about git
<Saviq> should be helpful all the same
<Saviq> ali1234, that's 'cause they're not there in bzr ;P
<ali1234> oh. :(
<ali1234> how can you guys ever get anything done then?
<Saviq> ali1234, you'd have to ask more specific questions
<Saviq> ali1234, and #bzr is probably a better place than here
<Saviq> ali1234, you just learn to do it another way
<Saviq> ali1234, I am joking, of course
<mhall119> bzr is nice
<mhall119> hg is nice
<mhall119> git is nice
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> I just prefer git over bzr and sometimes have problems adapting
<mhall119> just spend a day using svn
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> but you just learn different workflows
<mhall119> and if you don't kill yourself, you'll appreciate bzr even if it doesn't have everything git does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I'm merging what's there now for shell, will reduce the list a bit
<Saviq> and will also merge lp:unity-2d into shell
<tsdgeos> ok
<Andy80> Saviq: I've tried this to be sure that the unity-2d library is using Qt5 during compilation: #if QT_VERSION < QT_VERSION_CHECK(5, 0, 0), and it doesn't fail... just to updated you on my progresses :)
<Saviq> Andy80, I didn't really touch any Qt5 yet, unfortunately
<Saviq> so can't comment either way
<Andy80> it's normal.... qt5 has a very low priority for unity-2d at the moment. I'm doing it just for curiosity and to learn something new :)
<Saviq> yeah that's great
<greyback> Saviq: small bug in shell, open Dash with Super key, Escape key doesn't close it. This known?
<Saviq> greyback, it's tested, so shouldn't happen
<Saviq> let me try
<Saviq> greyback, works for me?
<greyback> Saviq: huh, must be old branch, sorry
<greyback> Saviq: yep, my bad
<Saviq> greyback, cool
<Saviq> greyback, should we approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_tests_for_rtl/+merge/90849 ? or do you want to wait for the others to merge and then rebase that?
<greyback> Saviq: I want to wait for others to merge, then rebase
<Saviq> greyback, ok, I was approving others, should I back them up to needs review?
<greyback> Saviq: If they won't cause conflicts, approve away.
<Saviq> greyback, I really don't want to check that out manually now ;)
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, then back them up
<Saviq> greyback, unless you have a list ready with their order
<greyback> Saviq: nope, not handy no
<Saviq> or a way to find out
<Saviq> ok let's back them up and we'll approve when they actually start merging
<greyback> cool
<greyback> I can look after that next week / later on
<mhall119> didrocks: is there any reason for me to stay on the unity-team/staging ppa?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_r934/+merge/91425
<mhall119> I didn't get the checkbox-unity program installed because of being on that, I think
<didrocks> mhall119: not particularly, you will get soon the update from the official repos
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't see any pips on the left, can you?
<didrocks> yeah
<mhall119> I wanted to test it for you
<mhall119> :(
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "Failed to get image from provider: image://blended/launcher/artwork/launcher_arrow_ltr.pngcolor=lightgreyalpha=1"
<mhall119> can we get that program in the staging ppa?
<didrocks> mhall119: next time! :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh i don't actually know what pips is, so i did the backport, ran the tests, worked and thought it was enough
<didrocks> mhall119: sure, but as changed it, I have to copy it twice :)
<didrocks> mhall119: but will do for next round of testing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the triangles on the left of the launcher items
<Saviq> well, left / right
<tsdgeos> ah
<mhall119> didrocks: okay, then I'll stay on staging
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "BlendedImageProvider: failed to load image from file: "/home/michal/dev/canonical/desktop/unity-2d//launcher/launcher/artwork/launcher_arrow_ltr.png""
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> twice launcher there
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<mhall119> hey guys, quick question, is it possible for someone compiling their own unity code to run it in an xnest or something?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, launcher/ needs to be dropped from QML
<mhall119> without installing their changes system-wide
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in LauncherItem.qml
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> and we
<Saviq> and we're obviously missing visual tests there :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: will do that in a sec, finishing some other stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's fine
<didrocks> mhall119: you should rather stay on /ppa
<didrocks> ~unity-team/ppa
<didrocks> this one is safer :)
<mhall119> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> staging is basically tracking trunk
<didrocks> not sure you want it :)
<mhall119> didrocks: ppa-purge unity-team/staging then add-apt-repository unity-team/ppa?
<mhall119> or the other way around
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, this order :)
<mhall119> oh, i think I'm going to break things again...
<didrocks> Saviq: "MR Approval awaiting lift of code freeze.", you can approve it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: newbuttons against unity-2d https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_panel-newbuttons/+merge/91442
<didrocks> Saviq: the bot will just not merge it until I remove the freeze
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine
<Saviq> didrocks, but we want to wait with them
<Saviq> 'cause they will conflict
<didrocks> Saviq: ah ok :)
<Saviq> and we want to do them one by one
<didrocks> Saviq: it was just "so that you know"
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I was aware of that :)
<didrocks> Saviq: just wanting the armel builder to publish unity (so that we don't have a FTBFS in the ppa)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<mhall119> didrocks: errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/827668/
<didrocks> not sure what http://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu/ is :)
<mhall119> a closer mirror to me, trying again with the main servers instead
<mhall119> yeah, better now
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> Saviq: greyback: still < 50% :/
<Saviq> didrocks, we have stuff to do, we'll wait
<didrocks> Saviq: greyback: if you don't care about unity-2d FTBFS on the ppa for now (until the armel buiud of unity is published) we can unfreeze
<Saviq> didrocks, FTBFS?
<didrocks> Fail To Build From Source (only on armel)
<didrocks> in the staging ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm on oneiric, so... ;)
<Saviq> greyback ?
<didrocks> well, it's just that we will get emails :)
<greyback> didrocks: its failing because?
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm fine with that
<Saviq> greyback, unity isn't yet built
<greyback> ah
<didrocks> greyback: it will fail if I'm unfreezing right now, because it won't be able to install libunity-core >= 5.2 on armel
<didrocks> (as it "doesn't exist" on the staging and not yet published on precise)
<greyback> didrocks: yes I'm fine with unfreezing. The freeze has been long enough
<didrocks> ok :)
<Saviq> yay :)
<greyback> Saviq: get back to work :)
<Saviq> greyback, like I stopped at any point :P
<greyback> Saviq: that sort of cheek can cost people a beer ;)
<mgedmin> hm, interesting bug: clicking on an app doesn't give it keyboard focus
<Saviq> greyback, oups, sorry, typo... like 25 times or something..
<mgedmin> longer steps: dual-head, xchat on the right, browser on the left, click on a link in xchat transfers focus to browser, subsequent xchat clicks do not give xchat focus back
<greyback> mgedmin: unity2d or unity?
<greyback> Saviq: XD
<mhall119> didrocks: can unity be run in Xnest?
<mgedmin> unity 3d on oneiric
<mgedmin> non-standard settings, i.e. focus-follows-mouse
<didrocks> mhall119: not 3D, but 2D can
<mhall119> didrocks: any instructions on doing that?
<Saviq> we win! :D
<didrocks> mhall119: not really, just launch a gnome-session under it :)
<didrocks> gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<didrocks> (also prefix with a dbus-launch to have your own dbus session)
<mhall119> what's the dbus command?
<didrocks> dbus-launch gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d from memory
<didrocks> you should look at the scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<didrocks> only the dbus and sessions one are interesting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you update the kanban board when you have a sec
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<mhall119> didrocks: is this documented anywhere?
<mhall119> If not, i'll put it on the wiki
<didrocks> mhall119: not that I know of, whould be useful :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean by "update"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: move the merge to review stage?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, move stuff that went through review into the "packaging" stage
<Saviq> if there is stuff like that, but looks like it to me/
<mhall119> didrocks: do you want crash reports from stuff run in Xnest?
<tsdgeos> why don't do that after the merge?
<didrocks> mhall119: ask for the ubuntu-2d guys, I think they prefer a full session
<mhall119> greyback: do you want crash reports from unity-2d in Xnest?
<mhall119> didrocks: is there any similar way to run Unity 3d?
<Saviq> nerochiaro, do you know where I can read about the ShapeBounding / ShapeClip kinds?
<greyback> mhall119: yes please
<nerochiaro> Saviq: there's very very little documentation, but hold on
<Saviq> can someone please write to me in a sec?
<Saviq> as in ping me
<nerochiaro> Saviq: http://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.6/doc/libXext/shapelib.html
<Saviq> nerochiaro, thanks :)
<nerochiaro> done
<Saviq> I wanted to check whether icons go "out" from the launcher when it's hidden
<Saviq> they do that in 3d, don't they?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: yeah they do
<nerochiaro> Saviq: just shape the window to the size of the icon and that's it
<Saviq> nerochiaro, yeah I know it's doable
<nerochiaro> Saviq: don't mess wiht bounding and clip
<Saviq> nerochiaro, we need to clip
<Saviq> nerochiaro, non-composited is broken otherwise
<Saviq> you get a fullscreen grey rectangle
<didrocks> mhall119: not that I know of
<Saviq> nerochiaro, but anyway
<Saviq> nerochiaro, with 2d the whole launcher goes onscreen
<Saviq> so we don't need to change anything here
<nerochiaro> ok
<nerochiaro> good catch about noncomposited, never tested that
<nerochiaro> should've
<Saviq> Kaleos
<Saviq> +'
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/926129
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 926129 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Drag and drop does not take into account window shaping" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the MR in qt-project.org is approved and integrating, shall be on the repos by tonight with some luck
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you rock
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://teo.esuper.ro/wp-content/images/you_rock.gif
<Saviq> tsdgeos, once that's done, can you git format-patch or get the patch from gitorious or wherever
<Saviq> and attach to the bug
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we're not doing any merge today?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes we are
<tsdgeos> ah cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the freeze should be off soon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: didrocks sent the mail already, didn't he?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I unapproved them so that they don't clash
<didrocks> I did :)
<tsdgeos> 20 minutes ago even
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> so the bot should start picking up soon
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we lifted the Approved state just so we don't get a millon conflicts as soon as it does
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good :-)
<tsdgeos> I should send http://www.carreteros.org/normativa/pg3/articulos/5/iv/a_542d.htm to the design team so they see how to design an awesome webpage, Comic Sans! Yellow Background! Pink headers!
<tsdgeos> i'm missing some blinking over there
<Saviq> yowza
<Saviq> and marquee!!!
<greyback> tsdgeos: my eyes! they bleed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one more issue: we need to replace the QML-based edge detector for the launcher
<Saviq> with the cpp one again
<Saviq> so that there's actually no window there
<Saviq> even input shaping it means that applications can't use it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?¿
<tsdgeos> got lost
<pgraner> thumper, ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we now have the outerEdge MouseArea in LauncherLoader
<Saviq> which means that part is taken by our windows
<Saviq> -s
<seb128> pgraner, it's like 5am on a saturday morning for him, try rather pinging gord or DBO
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, that's a problem?
<pgraner> seb128, sure thing...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, no app will be able to use that
<Saviq> that's 1)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean that 1 vertical pixel?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> and 2) without compositing that one pixel is white
<Saviq> well, we could paint it accordingly
<Saviq> i.e. paint 1px of the root window there
<Saviq> but that would still prevent apps from using that 1px
<Saviq> not sure if that's an issue, really :/
<pgraner> gord, ping
<Saviq> needs solving either way
<gord> pgraner, pong, what's up?
<pgraner> gord, re: bug #926137 & bug #926149 I hit these two after todays update and unity 3d is borked
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 926137 could not be found
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 926149 could not be found
<seb128> gord, it's 916228 it seems
<pgraner> gord, I talked to seb128 and didrocks and they sent me over here to let you guys know
<seb128> gord, that's getting quite some duplicates, since pgraner gets it on his box he might be able to get you infos if you need some
<pgraner> gord, this happens everytime I login to 3d, so I have a good reproducer
<gord> hrmm okay
<gord> pgraner, anything special in your tray? skype? anything like that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, add a kanban card? or what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually greyback just said we'll be using the barrier stuff for that
<Saviq> so we might be fine in the end
<pgraner> gord, indicator-weather & indicator-multiload
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah, the plan is to use the XFixes barrier work. When mouse hits barrier, if the pressure on the barrier is within a certain threshold, the launcher will reveal
<tsdgeos> greyback: i see
<greyback> tsdgeos: work for next week :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: everything merged, add more stuff before the bot gets bored :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: he was impatient to get your goodness :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ;-)
<gord> didrocks, is there anything in the unity scripts that updates the plugins? the stacktrace for this bug is a compiz removed the unityplugin stacktrace
<didrocks> gord: the unity script is not run by the session
<didrocks> gord: the session only run compiz directly
<gord> pgraner, can you log into a working session (without unity3d) and run unity --reset ?
<pgraner> gord, sure
<gord> thanks
<pgraner> gord:
<pgraner> pgraner@beavis:~$ unity --reset
<pgraner> WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0
<pgraner> GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<pgraner> /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<pgraner> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pgraner>   File "/usr/bin/unity", line 222, in <module>
<pgraner>     reset_unity_compiz_profile ()
<pgraner>   File "/usr/bin/unity", line 84, in reset_unity_compiz_profile
<pgraner>     except (GError, AttributeError), e:
<pgraner> NameError: global name 'GError' is not defined
<gord> didrocks, ^^
 * mgedmin coughs: *cough*http://paste.ubuntu.com/*cough*
<didrocks> pgraner: are you launching that in your session or a tty?
<pgraner> didrocks, tty1
<didrocks> yeah, that's why you can't reset the gconf settings
<didrocks> pgraner: the equivalent for you will be:
<pgraner> gord, didrocks, just did it from a term in the session
<didrocks> ah great :)
<pgraner> gord, ok it seems to run this way I have both heads working with the new launcher on both
<htorque> http://img.xrmb2.net/images/918976.png → unity privacy mode? :P
<gord> pgraner, okay, now try logging out then back in again, see if it crashes on login
<pgraner> gord, here the output form the --reset http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827774/
<pgraner> gord, that seems to have fixed it I could login just fine
<gord> hrmm
<gord> didrocks, do we not ship unitymtgrabhandles anymore?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you need to reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_r934/+merge/91425 since i did fix the merge conflict there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<didrocks> gord: that's a question for you guys, I ship every install plugin under usr/lib/compiz
<gord> didrocks, well its still in the source tree if thats what you mean ;)
<gord> okay yeah its disabled in our build...
<didrocks> gord: it's not installed on make install
<gord> don't quite understand why ;)
<didrocks> gord: same for me, TBH, I didn't even notice before you told me, so I guess that's something which will need trunk history analyzing from you :)
<Saviq> didrocks, any idea if the bot's busy with something? we don't get merges for half an hour or so now
<didrocks> Saviq: there is an unity-2d build going on
<Saviq> didrocks, oh ok, no merges during that
<Saviq> good to know
<didrocks> well, it's merging, building, merging building :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: is there a web to know what it's doing?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: unfortunatly, the jenkins instance is private, it's mirror on qa.jenkins.ubuntu.com once it finished
<nealmcb> Does unity 5.2 from the ppa depend on precise kernel features, or will the oneiric kernel work?
<nealmcb> (I can't run the current kernel on precise (panics), but the rest is up-to-date.  I'm running 3.0.0-16)
<gord> nealmcb, does not depend on the precice kernel
<gord> 3.0 will work fine
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> davidcalle: hi, want to have our call today?
<davidcalle> mhall119, just invited you to iy
<davidcalle> it*
<mhall119> davidcalle: can't hear you
<davidcalle> mhall119, mic issue
<mhall119> I hear background noise from you though
<johndoe_> hi, has anyone experienced a crash with lightdm when trying to use the mouse?
<johndoe_> this started to happen right now, after installing the latest version of unity-2d from the ppa
<johndoe_> sorry, I dont think that unity is related with the problem
<johndoe_> bye
<jono> DBO, is the new Unity upload in precise supposed to fix the issue with the launcher not appearing when I hit the side of the screen?
<DBO> jono, yes
<jono> DBO, I have the same issue
<DBO> jono, awesome
<jono> yeah...not so much :-)
<DBO> jono, do you have any PPA's installed?
<DBO> jono, didn't I have you install the help-jason ppa
<DBO> did you purge that?
<DBO> jono ppa-purge:roaf/help-jason
<DBO> I had you install that at one point
<jono> DBO, already purged
<DBO> when?
<nealmcb> gord: thanks!
<nanobolic>  having trouble installing and testing the new hud in 12.04 this the error that I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/828069/
<nanobolic> I was trying to install with this command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/hud
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you are there, i've repused unity-2d_backport_shell_r934 fixing the conflict, you can try to merge it again
<mhall119> does anybody know if there are anymore unity prototype apps like the multi-monitor launcher and multi-monitor greeter prototypes in the works?
<mhall119> I'm making a list of things for the community to do during the Ubuntu Global Jam in March
<nhaines> Not sure I really like the multimonitor launcher but I don't really have time to test it more.  :/
<mhall119> DBO: Trevinho: can either of you help me with the bamf documentation?
<nhaines> I think it's trying to be smart about how fast I'm moving the mouse and when it 'catches' the pointer but I'm not sure it's succeeding.  I'm not sure how well it'd work unless it was reading my mind.  :)
<mhall119> nhaines: well, you can tweak it's thresholds
<mhall119> so you can at least tell it your mind
<nhaines> mhall119: unfortunately I don't have dual monitors at home at the moment, only at work.  So I sunk some time during my break to get Wubi up and convince precise to use correct video drivers.
<nhaines> But I would definitely like to play with it more.  I'm very excited to start using the HUD though.
<Trevinho> mhall119: yep
 * mgedmin wonders about multi-monitor *screensaver unlock* dialogs -- it's a bit weird to have blank screens on all but one random monitor
 * nhaines wonders if anyone is still trying to bring screensaver functionality back into Ubuntu.
<mhall119> Trevinho: hey, so libbamf-doc seems to be mostly empty
<mhall119> I think that's what developer.u.c is looking at to build the online API docs
<mhall119> nhaines: are screensavers even useful for anything other than decoration these days?
<mhall119> I didn't think LCDs needed them, and everything has power-down settings now anywya
<nhaines> mhall119: people like their decorations.  I used to use the particle "galaxy" screensaver to display while I was putting my son to sleep when he was little.
<nhaines> So "galaxy" (and "crash!") were some of his first words.  And I soon corrected "galaxy" for the swirling water draining from the tub to "vortex", which he then called dust devils.
<nhaines> So screensavers are obviously educational.  ;)
<nhaines> mhall119: ooh, also the GNOME panel bar is burned into my LCD monitor, so...
<mhall119> huh, I didn't think LCDs did that
<mhall119> I turned on NPR for my son
<nhaines> mhall119: NPR's good, but it was Libera (sort of new age boychoir music) put on real low... I could turn that on any time and he'd fall asleep.  Hurray for Pavlovian conditioning!
<Trevinho> mhall119: it depends by the fact that the library doesn't use gtkdoc... We need to fix this
<nhaines> And yeah, LCDs will burn in but it takes a very long time.
<Trevinho> maybe after the freezes...
<mhall119> nhaines: my station played uninterrupted jazz all night
<mhall119> Trevinho: please, right now we have links to empty documentation on the developer portal
<nhaines> mhall119: ooh.
<mhall119> Trevinho: do you want a bug for it, or a kanban card or something?
<Trevinho> mhall119: a bug will be fine
<mhall119> Trevinho: just say that it needs to use gtkdoc?
<Trevinho> Well, just say that it needs to generate documentation
<mhall119> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/875129 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/924471 already exist
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 875129 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Bamf Documentation files are empty" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 924471 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Developer doc is empty in devhelp" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> can I mark them both confirmed?
<Trevinho> sure
<Trevinho> I can do that as well
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-04
<bschaefer> DBO, hey
<bschaefer> DBO, hey, did you get a chance to take a look at my key nav branch?
<DBO> bschaefer, did I not leave my comments on it?
<bschaefer> DBO, not that I saw (ill go check)
<DBO> its possible I forgot to submit
<DBO> I do that from time to time
<bschaefer> DBO, haha, yeah I dont see a message from you
<DBO> bschaefer, okay link it to me
<DBO> sorry about that
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/new.fix-896122/+merge/90981
<bschaefer> DBO, no worries
<DBO> bschaefer, this is quite good work
<DBO> I just glassed over it before
<DBO> but its actually done in a very simple, very straightforward way
<DBO> I appreciate it
<bschaefer> DBO, no problem, I like simple :)
<bschaefer> DBO, plus you did all the hard work
<bschaefer> DBO, that switch to the LauncherController was very good
<DBO> pfft Im glad it was you doing this bit of work
<DBO> I was dreading it
<bschaefer> DBO, haha I had already banged my head fixing it in Launcher
<bschaefer> DBO, The one thing that isn't fixed is clicking on the Dash in KeyNav
<DBO> meh
<DBO> I am approving
<DBO> kudos
<bschaefer> doesn't change the window, which I had a way to fix that in Launcher under the KeyEvent but yeah
<bschaefer> DBO, Doesn't seem that important as this fixes a lot and Thanks you :)
<DBO> bschaefer, you could probably subscribe to mouse down outside of widget or whatever the damned signal is called
<DBO> that should still work for when the dashy is clicked on
<bschaefer> DBO, the reason that didn't work is we didn't have have GrabPointer()
<DBO> bschaefer, it will still work internally in nux
<DBO> thats what I am saying
<DBO> so you wont get the event if you dont click on a nux element
<DBO> but it will still emit on nux element clicks
<bschaefer> DBO, ooo yeah
<bschaefer> DBO, I can take a look into that after I finish my current queue!
<DBO> brb
<DBO> gotta take trash out
<kary> Running updated Precise, and can't seem to get HUD working anymore.  Followed the instructions in the 'unity 5.2 ppa testing' thread link, logged out and back in, still no HUD
<snadge> zomg.. updated precise packages! :D
<shiraz> hey folks, i'm trying to install unity 5.2 shiraz ... added both the unity-team/ppa and unity-team/staging PPAs, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. It ran without errors. Logged out and in, but nothing's changed. unity --version return 4.28... am i missing somethign?
<ali1234> how do i write a music plugin to put into the volume control indicator stuff like current track?
 * mgedmin sighs
<mgedmin> open gnome-terminal ssh somewhere
<mgedmin> switch to a different workspace
<mgedmin> toggle Scale for windows on all workspaces
<mgedmin> middle-click to close your terminal (this might require non-standard compiz config actually)
<mgedmin> it opens a modal confirmation dialog "do you want to close? etc"
<mgedmin> whatever
<mgedmin> ignore it for now
<mgedmin> exit scale
<mgedmin> switch back to the workspace with the terminal
<mgedmin> try to focus the terminal
<mgedmin> what happens?
<mgedmin> terminal window is brought to front but has no keyboard focus
<mgedmin> you can't do anything with it
<mgedmin> it's not apparent that there's a modal dialog hiding on some other workspace
 * mgedmin done
<andyrock> mgedmin, hello
<mgedmin> hi!
<andyrock> mgedmin, so after you get the terminal window without the keyboard focus
<andyrock> if you try to minimize it
<andyrock> and the un-minimize it
<andyrock> you can give it the keyboard focus
<andyrock> right?
<mgedmin> andyrock, the modal dialog gets keyboard focus
<mgedmin> but it is not brought forward
<mgedmin> (or I'm not brought to the right workspace)
<andyrock> mgedmin, report the bug on LP
<andyrock> in the description
<mgedmin> i.e. I can click on the terminal (I will still see the outlined "I have no focus" cursor), and if I press Enter, the default button of the dialog (which I cannot see!) is activated
<andyrock> write the test (step by step) to reproduce it
 * mgedmin nods
<mgedmin> I wonder if there are less silly ways to trigger modal dialogs that show up on a different workspace than the main app
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/755044 looks similar to this one
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 755044 in unity (Ubuntu) "when a modal dialog is placed on another viewport it receives events from the viewport with parent window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mgedmin> oh, unity is planning to have sheet-style dialogs?
<susundberg_> Hello all. Sorry to bother, but could someone point out instructions how to enable HUD on fresh daily image install. I tried instructions available at first google hits, that consist of adding ppa + doing apt-get upgrade + dist-upgrade. Did that, got 'indicator-appmenu' updated, but no sign of hud
<susundberg_> or am i just missing it? Alt -- shows menu, and some instructions said that via compiz-settings manager one can select key that actives hud -- dont have that option to be set
<susundberg_> Thanks
<cjohnston> hey guys.. anyone around to talk through an issue I'm having with 5.2 before I go file a bug on it?
<andyrock> cjohnston, shoot
<cjohnston> andyrock: mornin..
<andyrock> cjohnston, evening where i live :)
<cjohnston> Ok.. I like the concept of the new multi-monitor go to the left, and it pauses your mouse and unity shows up
<cjohnston> evenin too.. :-)
<cjohnston> I like morning better because it gives me more time to pack for leaving tomorrow
<andyrock> :)
<cjohnston> I have a 4 "monitor" setup... Far left is a laptop, middle two are a desktop, far right is another desktop
<cjohnston> I'm running synergy to go back and forth with one keyboard and mouse
<cjohnston> between the left and right monitor that are in the middle, the mouse pauses and unity shows up as it should
<cjohnston> between the left monitor on the desktop and the laptop, the mouse never pauses.. it goes right to the laptop...
<cjohnston> making it not possible to "open" unity on the left desktop monitor without pressing the superkey
<andyrock> mmm...
<cjohnston> does any of that make sense?
<andyrock> it's a bug
<cjohnston> is it already filed?
<andyrock> i think no
<andyrock> make sure to describe as well as possibl your monitor configuration
<andyrock> a screenshot of the display panel of the g-c-c
<andyrock> should be ook
<cjohnston> Ok.. I'll try my best and then ping you with it to make sure its understandable again
<cjohnston> g-c-c?
<andyrock> gnome control center
<andyrock> or system settings
<cjohnston> the displays part?
<andyrock> the display panel
<andyrock> you can show the display panel
<cjohnston> i use nvidia xserver
<andyrock> ah...
<andyrock> so from the nvidia control panel
<andyrock> i don't know what is the correct name for the nvdia control panel
<cjohnston> thats fine
<cjohnston> ill add it
<andyrock> cjohnston, http://www.bunkerhollow.com/stuff/permanent/NvidiaControlPanel.png
<cjohnston> ya.. im good there.. ty
<cjohnston> :-
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> andyrock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/926740
<ubot5`> Error: launchpad bug 926740 not found
<cjohnston> andyrock: still around?
<andyrock> cjohnston, i didn't get you're using synergy :)
<cjohnston> oh.. i thought i said that
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> but i did not get it
<andyrock> but it's a bug
<cjohnston> andyrock: another issue that i think i may have found..
<cjohnston> in old unity, when i typed say 'shutter' and then clicked shutter and opened it
<cjohnston> the next time that i opened the dash, the search bar was blank
<cjohnston> now on 5.2, the next time i open dash, the search bar still has my last search, even though i opened whatever it was that i was searching for last time
<andyrock> cjohnston, confirmed
<cjohnston> already reported/
<andyrock> but i'm not sure it's by design
<andyrock> please add aytana-design
<andyrock> *ayatana
<cjohnston> to what?
<andyrock> to the affected project
<cjohnston> for my first bug?
<andyrock> *projects
<andyrock> or give me the link :)
<andyrock> not the second one
<cjohnston> ok.. so i should file a second bug on that
<andyrock> you said
<andyrock> already reported :)
<cjohnston> i did? oh.. i didnt report it cause i wanted to ask you about it first
<cjohnston> oh.. i was asking if it was already reported... because you said confirmed
<andyrock> let me check :)
<andyrock> cjohnston, i can't find a similar bug
<andyrock> so report it please :)
<cjohnston> will do
<cjohnston> ty
<andyrock> and add ayatana-design too
<cjohnston> ok
<andyrock> thx you too
<karel_ff> Hi. I'm trying to get started with some bitesize bugs, but I'm having trouble installing some of the dependencies: http://pastie.org/3316299
<karel_ff> I'm running oneiric btw. I don't think I have package repositories in sources.list which should cause the conflicts, so what should I do?
<cjohnston> karel_ff: have you tried installing the dependencies manually br chance?
<cjohnston> ahh.. karel_ff it looks like it may be an issue with the dependencies.. it requires older versions than what is currently available
<cjohnston> try installing the older versions manually
<cjohnston> andyrock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/926762  mind confirming?
<ubot5`> Error: launchpad bug 926762 not found
<andyrock> ChanServ, we'll confirm it after the design feedback :)
<andyrock> maybe it's not a bug, it's a feature :)
<karel_ff> cjohnston: thx. I'll have to give it a try later
<cjohnston> ty andy.
<karel_ff> I'm trying to build unity from source. Running cmake to build libcompizconfig produces this: http://pastie.org/3318119 (even though I did run make findcompiz_install without apparent errors earlier)
<karel_ff> Does anyone know what I may have done wrong?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-05
<Guest50100> Unity Concept Mockup - for Ubuntu 12.10 Hello, I did another mockup to Unity, I hope you enjoy.  http://youtu.be/JgZ_IEx7Zfg?hd=1
<Guest50100> ok?
<snadge> ok this blows.. fglrx doesnt work with unity properly
<snadge> window titles all appear to have focus.. even when they dont
<snadge> i just tried with the latest 12.1 from amd.. still has that problem
<snadge> nobody uses fglrx? i dont believe it
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> ok so it affects 63 other people too ;)
<snadge> the problem goes away if i use the radeon driver
<snadge> but the radeon driver sucks balls
<snadge> no xvba support.. sucky 3d support.. etc
<snadge> ok its a compiz bug
<ophelias_> hello all ..having a issue with HUD. installed it. restarted computer
<ophelias_> twice... press Alt. nothing happens
<ophelias_> any ideas?
<snadge> smspillaz ! ahoy thar
<karel_ff> What's the right mailing list for unity development? This page mentions ayatana-dev, but the link's dead: http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
<mhall119> I know he's left, but I updated that page to point to ~unity-dev instead of ~ayatana-dev
<mhall119> hmm, I can't run checkbox-unity in a Guest session because it's wanting sudo access...
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-28
<jibel> fginther, veebers I think you're notified but in case you weren't unity daily release testing failed. There's been a dconf crash, a compiz crash and an autopilot crash, could you please have a look?
<jibel> ap crash seems to be an installation failure
<rperier> Hey, I found a bug in unity from trunk. Open commands.lens then, then press "Super" to open the dash, the commands.lens is closed and there are no transitions...
<zniavre> good morning , any tips to remove the small shadow there is between panel and launcher  ( http://i.imgur.com/CxELtD9.png )please ?
<rperier> I might propose a fix , however I don't find which component/module handles shortcuts in the code
<popey> zniavre: I would recommend you file a bug
<popey> zniavre: "ubuntu-bug unity" will do it, and let us know the number
<zniavre> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1107698    (sorry for the lag im babysitting too)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1107698 in unity (Ubuntu) "removing shadow between launcher and panel" [Undecided,New]
<popey> zniavre: awesome, confirmed.
<zniavre> thnak you
<zniavre> thank*
<popey> bug 1107708
<ubot5> bug 1107708 in Compiz "compiz crash (_ZN5unity11UnityScreen25OnMinimizeDurationChangedEv+0x209" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1107708
<popey> anyone else get that from the daily ppa?
<rye> oh, there exists even more bleeding edge ppa than unity-team/staging!
<popey> rye: I'm running ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<sil2100> rye: I think there's nothing more bleeding-edge than staging actually ;)
<rye> sil2100: ^ daily-build! staging has last build for Jan 25th, not bleeding-edge enough!
<sil2100> rye: actually, staging has package builds per-commit
<sil2100> rye: while daily has them one-per-day ;) So, what matters in the staging versioning is the revision it's based on
<rye> sil2100: while I somehow got your attention - I've been trying to find the reason of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/723167 - and it looks like cairo is not happy about creating antialiased areas on a totally transparent surface. The same was happening in unity-2d and the fact that we have a nice antialiased text in Ambiance looks like pure luck.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723167 in unity (Ubuntu) "Fuzzy fonts caused by Cairo antialiasing artifacts with Radiance theme." [Medium,Triaged]
<sil2100> rye: hm, let me see that
<rye> sil2100: I was wondering whether you (or somebody around) are aware of how the dash is rendering the text - that looks pretty and without artifacts? Were there any hacks involved?
<rperier> sil2100: Hi, I've a question: where is the component/module which handles shortcuts for starting the dash ? (with "Super"). In fact, I found a bug when you switch from commands.lens to the dash
<rperier> (type Alt+F2, it opens commands.len, then type "Super" it closes the dash. It should make a transition imho)
<rye> unity 2d bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/945608
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 945608 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "[Top bar] Subpixel rendering not working in Radiance theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> rye: hm, I don't recollect right now how this is done in nux exactly, but I can try refreshing my memory - don't remember any hacks there though
<sil2100> rperier: hi - ooh boy, that's a big concept actually, since compiz uses a lot of trickery to get this done right
<rye> sil2100: ok, will dig into that later, thanks. I don't recall any dash fonts being fuzzy at any time too
<rperier> sil2100: so, the code would be into plugins/* ?
<jussi> hrm, is UNity dash supposed to hilight the icon that will be selected when I press enter, and if not, why not?
<popey> jussi: depends.. if you just press super, type, press enter, it will choose the first one in the top left, no highlight
<popey> jussi: if you press super, type and then use arrows or mouse, then yes you get hilights
<jussi> popey: is there a reasn there is no hint for the first one? or are you "just supposed to know/assume that" ?
<popey> jussi: ask design ☺
<jussi> hah!
<popey> JohnLea: ^^ see jussi comment
<jussi> popey: thanks, Ill wait for JohnLea to comment :=)
<rye> Setting up unity-autopilot (6.12.0daily13.01.25.1bzr3079pkg0raring148) ...
<rye> Sorry: IndentationError: ('expected an indented block', ('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity/tests/test_dash.py', 67, 55, '\t"""Switch to command lens without closing the dash."""\n')) ?
 * rye fetches trunk, sorry for the quick paste
<rye> yes, test_dash.py file is broken, there is a tab before the docstring
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Good catch
<sil2100> Let's fix that ASAP
<JohnLea> jussi; this is a weird corner case.  The keyboard navigation in the Dash is completely spacial, and only one element can be focused at a time.  The search box is always the focused element while you type.  If you then press the down arrow, the next element below the search box is highlighted, and this is frequently the Category Header.  That is the standard rules.  The "pressing enter to action the first search result" is a handy sho
<JohnLea> rtcut, but it doesn't fit into the "Dash is completely spacial, element most recently interacted with has focus" framework.  However it is a handy shortcut so we have it in, but it breaks the rules
<JohnLea> popey ^
<popey> ta
<jussi> JohnLea: I understand your point, but it doesnt have to be focused, just highlighted, no?
<JohnLea> jussi; at the moment 'highlighted = focused', this would be swapping one broken rule for another, and 'highlighted = focused' is an important rule.  Also if we were to do this what would happen if a use presses the down cursor arrow after typing a search term?  Instead of the item directly below the search box being focused, the focus would jump to the item below the highlighted 1st search result which would also be very weird.
<JohnLea> This would then break the spacial navigation
<jussi> JohnLea: again, fair points. the way I would have expected it to be is there are 2 levels of highlight. 1 may just be a single line around the box, and then the other a full highlight, so there would be a "highlighted, but not focused" annd a highlighted and focused. I _think_ this behaviour is similar in nautilus, although I am currently on KDE at this second (my wife is using my UNity machine). It is the way how Dolphin in KDE works though
<jussi> (Dolphin uses an underline)
<jussi> see this image for an example: http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17uuilz9as6u1jpg/original.jpg
<JohnLea> jussi; Nautilus has loads of different states:  mouse over, keyboard highlighted, keyboard highlighted and focused, keyboard highlighted and mouseover, keyboard highlighted and focused and mouseover, and also has even weirder things like two different search boxes (if you type something while a file/folder is focused a search box pops up at the bottom of the window, if you press search you get a search box at the top of the window).
<JohnLea>  Also If the search box at the top of the window is focused, you can shift the focus to the last focused and currently highlighted item in the Nautilus window by pressing the down arrow, but you cannot return the focus to the search box by pressing the up arrow.
<JohnLea> jussi; all in all very complex - we have managed to simplify the a lot which is a very good thing, but the cost so far is this one corner case where we have broken one rule
<jussi> JohnLea: sure, but I don't think that invalidates the 2 state item I mentioned earlier?
<JohnLea> jussi; two states is still adding a bunch of complexity, and in the Nautilus implementation of this you have the issue that when the user presses the down arrow the focus jumps to the highlighted item, not the item immediately below the search box.  And it adds a bunch of complexity, reducing everything to a single 'highlighted = focused' rule makes everything easier.  If there were two cases where we were breaking the rule we might
<JohnLea> need to think about changing it, but I think one corner case that breaks it is an acceptable compromise for the reduction in complexity.
<popey> hmm, seems 'show desktop' breaks desktop spread.. 1107810
<popey> bug 1107810
<ubot5> bug 1107810 in unity (Ubuntu) "Show desktop causes previews to be blank in spread view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1107810
<rye> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1104236 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1104236 in unity (Ubuntu) "Invisible windows in Spread after showing desktop" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ta
 * popey marks dupe
<rye> popey: legends say that it was fixed at some point
<rye> but then broke
<sil2100> Show desktop seems to have a lot of issues, but it's anyway more stable than before
<sil2100> I wonder if this behavior can be easily APd, I wonder if we can somehow introspect that one of the windows in the spread is 'invisible'
<luv> hi there, got my plugin working and into fine condition over the weekend :-)
<luv> https://github.com/luv/assorted_patches/blob/master/bamficon_windowlist.patch
<luv> and here is a video for ayatana team: killem.al/windowlist.ogv
<luv> the patch is against unity in ubuntu12.04 agains, but im happy to forward patch if ayatana team says they like it
<sil2100> luv: looking nice! Would love to have that on launchpad, just to have it in one place
<rye> ^ DO WANT (but i am neither upstream nor unity developer)
<sil2100> luv: would you be so kind and prepare a bzr branch for it and an launchpad bug ;) ? I can help out if anything
<luv> im happy to do that, but i will need to be walked through the process
<luv> rye: cheers man
<davmor2> luv: this is a pretty good bzr guide that will land your code in launchpad http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<sil2100> luv: excellent! First step would be to create a launchpad bug for that in unity
<sil2100> luv: you have an LP account?
<luv> yeah
<sil2100> Code looks nice for a first glance
<popey> agreed, that looks awesome. i know a good few people who would like to see this feature
<sil2100> luv: fill in a bug for this feature in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/ and we'll mark it as wishlist, add the design team etc.
<popey> needs running past design for their review too
<sil2100> luv: since once it's all in Launchpad, Unity developers and users will much more easily find it - even if it won't get accepted by the design team
<sil2100> We might make a package with the patch in some PPA for those who want to have the feature in
<sil2100> luv: give us a sign once you fill in the bug :)
<luv> im on it now :-)
<luv> umm, forgot my launchpad password and no email from launchpad yet ..
<sil2100> uh :/
<luv> ok, im in
<luv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1107866
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1107866 in Unity "Show window list when right clicking an icon in launcher - enables quick window switching" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> luv: thanks!
<luv> no probs, shall I make it a wishlist and/or mark it for ayatana-team attention?
<sil2100> luv: already did that ;)
<sil2100> luv: ok, so now, there's a few other things that you could do
<sil2100> luv: could you branch lp:unity/5.0 (since you said you tested it for 12.04), apply your patch and push the branch to e.g. lp:~yourusername/unity/some_nice_branch_name and attach it to the bug?
<luv> sure, i will do it later today, thanks
<mterry> fginther, hello!  So I'm looking at http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/55/ with it's crash artifacts (which are awesome to have), but I'm not sure how to safely read them.  I assume the builders are i386?  And I'd need to install the staging PPA to get the right executable?
<fginther> mterry, the ati machine is i386. It's using ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<fginther> mterry, There is a package manifest in dpkg-list.log if you need to know specific package revisions
<mterry> fginther, thanks!
<Gadget_> Hi- good morning. Is anyone home?
<luv> alright, just pushed a new branch with the patch applied against 5.0, though im not sure how to approach developing on trunk
<sil2100> luv: excellent, thanks! I linked it against your bug
<sil2100> luv: it would be best if someone running raring could take your patch, build and test if it works - does it apply cleanly to lp:unity trunk?
<luv> nah, it wont apply cleanly
<luv> I am a bit afraid of pulling latest trunk and then installing and eventually reverting my workstation back to 5.0. How I wrote the patch was that I got the debian srcpkg with apt-src install, did my changes and then installed with dpkg-buildpackage and sudo dpkg -i , well a bit awkward but the big advantage is that everything gets installed and set up exactly the same way it does when installing the official unity package, and it's agn
<luv> So if I could just add one ppa to my sources.list and repeat the process, that would be ideal for me.
<sil2100> hm hm
<sil2100> luv: well, when using bzr it also can be safe, since there's something called bzr-builddeb
<sil2100> luv: when you do bzr lp:unity, you can modify the changelog to give it some version number you recognize and then do bzr bd in the source tree - it will build a package when using the packaging inside the source
<sil2100> (since in raring lp:unity already includes the debian/ packaging)
<sil2100> The problem here is that when you have 12.04, well, lp:unity most likely won't build correctly
<rye> luv: if you get the patch applied cleanly to the trunk you can ping me, i'll build it on raring and test it, since I find this patch invaluable
 * rye has 10 terminals now for some reason
<sil2100> luv: yes, rye has a good point - you can simply modify the patch so it looks ok source wise and ping someone using raring to test if it works
 * rye feels adventurous
<luv> sure, thanks guys, I will start by giving bzr-builddep a shot tonight
<fginther> mterry, what's the process for following up with the ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing failures? Are you creating bugs for the crashes?
<rye> luv: you will need a newer nux and probably something else too... OTOH you can create a pbuilder environment with raring and build it there. Or a VM or LXC
<mterry> fginther, I will if it makes sense.  I've been working on something else this morning, but I'll get to the test crashes in a bit
<fginther> mterry, just wanting to know if I need to do additional followup.
<mterry> fginther, not quite yet
<fginther> thanks for looking at them
<dylan-m> Hey, can anyone tell me about this fabled Snap Decisions Framework? I'm imagining some day in the future where notifications are neat and tidy, and I feel like that might be an important part :)
<JohnLea> dednick; I just looking at my open reviews in Launchpad and I noticed this https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/lp1045831.menu-key-previews/+merge/126907
<luv> rye: good point, i will try what i can do with pbuilder and if i get stuck, i will modify the patch to apply against trunk and just verify it compiles fine and then I would pass the patch/branch to you, if that's ok?
<JohnLea> dednick; can we get this merged now, doesn't need a FFE any more ;-)
<dednick> JohnLea: doesnt need one to go into 6.0?
<dednick> it's already in trunk. that mp was for unity/6.0
<JohnLea> dednick; yes, it needs to go into 13.04 now
<dednick> JohnLea: i c
<JohnLea> dednick; ok, cool, no worries then
<dednick> JohnLea: ah. yes. all is well
<JohnLea> ;-)
<JohnLea> andyrock, Trevinho, seb128; what do you think of bug #1107866 ?  Like / dislike / what are your thoughts?
<ubot5> bug 1107866 in unity (Ubuntu) "Show window list when right clicking an icon in launcher - enables quick window switching" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1107866
<sil2100> fginther, mterry: I'm now working on two AP failures right now
<sil2100> fginther, mterry: one related to quicklist recycling, and the other is the standard IBus thing - but with IBus I'm still waiting for feedback from upstream
<Trevinho> JohnLea: that's something I would have done since the beginning :P
<rye> luv: sure
<mterry> sil2100, nice, thanks.  Do those failures cause crashes?
<Trevinho> JohnLea: then, I learned to live without it, but I think that new-comers would appreciate it
<JohnLea> Trevinho; well I would have preferred something more along the lines of Windows 7 which is more graphical, but someone has done this so we have the opportunity of getting it for free.
<sil2100> mterry: the quicklist failure causes a few tests to fail, since something seems sometimes broken in unity and it cannot detact that a quicklist is open - so it doesn't clean up properly, and the opened quicklist stays and breaks all following tests until it finally gets closed by accident
<Trevinho> JohnLea: yeah, mee too. But as first thing
<Trevinho> JohnLea: on the other side, we should avoid to have the quicklist too much crowded...
<sil2100> mterry: and the ibus thing well, it's broken since quite a long time, since we want to make the tests 'better' - but ibus python support seems strangely broken, so it takes time to poke upstream about that
<mterry> sil2100, OK...  I'm investigating why compiz leaves a core file
<sil2100> mterry: awesome - that's also very irritating, those crashes...
<mterry> sil2100, so sounds like we aren't stepping on each other's toes
<dylan-m> Mainly what I'm wondering about Snap Decisions is if it's being implemented with a server over dbus, like the notification system, and how that's going to interact with the existing specification and with other desktops. Any hints?
<dylan-m> (I'm also secretly wondering if it exists, because I've been seeing the name - and only the name - popping up for over two years).
<rperier> lp:unity from trunk is still opened for fixes ? as I said this morning, I fixed a bug to don't close the dash while switching to commands.len, however if you open commands.lens and try to switch to home.lens (by typing Super) it is closed.
<rperier> (so I will probably write another fix for the second case)
<sil2100> Strange, I'm getting a segfault when trying to run unity from staging
<sil2100> Anyone else has the same problem?
<sil2100> Another ABI problem?
<rye> sil2100: upgrading.... :)
<sil2100> rye: maybe when compiz and nux are upgraded, maybe the problem goes away
<sil2100> But upgrading only unity breaks the system it seems
<bschaefer> sil2100, you shouldn't need the staging ppa anymore
<bschaefer> IIRC
<sil2100> bschaefer: I want to test per-commit unity
<sil2100> Daily is just daily ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, well I thought didrocks mentioned that should all be in main already
 * bschaefer could have mis understood that
<rye> sil2100: some windows did not come up drawn after unity restart but no segfaults
<sil2100> rye: did you upgrade all packages?
<sil2100> rye: i.e. compiz + nux + unity? Or just unity?
<rye> sil2100: got whatever the latest is in current staging ppa and main archives. No nux and compiz upgrades, only unity
<sil2100> rye: ok, thanks!
<rperier> how to do enable logging in lp:unity/trunk ? I would like to enable warnings output in order to understand something
<rperier> (warning or debug whatever it's just for local debugging)
<bregma> rperier, set the environment variable UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="unity=DEBUG"
<bregma> or "unity=WARN" for less verbosity
<rperier> I tried  UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="unity.dash.view=warning", and I did not work
<rperier> I will retry, thanks
<bregma> I think case counts
<bregma> so it should be "unity=WARNING"
<rperier> It does not work
<rperier> I tried to start unity with "unity --replace" from the staging dir, both nux and unity are up-to-date
<rperier> before starting it , I typed :  export UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="unity=WARNING"
<rperier> In fact, I want to show logs from dash/DashView.cpp , I probably need to restart another component
<bregma> did you get nothing output into ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Andy80> hi
<rperier> bregma: no
<rperier> nothing
<bregma> hmm
<rperier> (at least not my logs)
<Andy80> when I look for an application in the Unity Dash and I've multiple results for the same app, how can I know the original path of the application? For example I've 3 "QtCreator" showing...
<Andy80> I really would like to be able to "right-click" items in the Dash and access to more features/properties
<Andy80> (no, not the showcase that appears right now)
<sil2100> Andy80: hi
<sil2100> Or hm, nevermind
<fginther> mterry, ping
<mterry> fginther,
<mterry> fginther, hi.  working on getting some clean stacktraces in my i386 vm
<fginther> mterry, you read my mind
<mterry> fginther, do you use VirtualBox?
<fginther> mterry, did you open a bug? I would like to have something that we can reference in the test notes for others to see.
<fginther> mterry, and yes, I have VB
<fginther> I think I even have a daily ppa setup on one.
<mterry> fginther, I couldn't get it to share my USB devices to transfer the crash files.  I ended up just putting it on a web server
<mterry> fginther, I didn't want to open a bug until I understood the problem a bit.  Like, I'm not sure which component yet is the problem
<fginther> mterry, I see
<mterry> Ugh... And of course the PPA doesn't generate dbgsym packages
 * mterry rebuilds unity
<notgary> Is anybody home who can speak with authority on unity-jhbuild? https://launchpad.net/unity-jhbuild
<bregma> notgary, are you having a problem with it?
<notgary> No, just came across it and noticed the truck's not been updated since November and was wondering if it can be considered a reliable way of working with the Unity stack.
<bregma> notgary, I and other Unity devs use it every day
<bregma> there's a small bug, but other than that, it works better than the alternatives
<notgary> bregma: Thanks a lot, that's all I needed to near :)
<mterry> fginther, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1108221
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1108221 in unity (Ubuntu) "Crash in PluginClassHandler on Jenkins" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> Does the above crash mean anything to anybody?  It's stopping the daily builds for unity
<bregma> mterry, compiz ABI breakage?
<mterry> bregma, which would be fixed by just another daily build?  I think we've been failing for a day or two
<bregma> I would assume that https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/abi_bump_due_to_3584/+merge/145214 working its way through the system might fix it, but I'm a little vague on daily build magic
<mterry> bregma, let's hope so
<mterry> It would be nice if it went away "by itself"  :)
<bregma> I'm not sure what that MP has taken over 3 hours to land so far, but perhaps there is a time dilation effect involved
<mterry> fginther, ^ is that merge time normal?
 * mterry has to head out
<luv> well so i got pbuilder to compile raring unity dsc
<luv> though i dont know where the resulting .deb has been created :-) and moreover, it's rather useless because i won't be able to install that .deb to 12.04lts anyway because of all the deps
<luv> so the best way to work on trunk unity would be to install raring into VM or better yet on a dedicated dev box
<luv> i suppose i wont be unable to compile trunk on 12.04 either
<rye> luv: if you have a diff for the current trunk I can give it a go
<luv> hehe, i didnt want to highligh you b/c it's quite late
<luv> well, i wont have a diff untill I can compile and verify at least that :-/
<luv> though im downloading raring iso now
<rye> luv: re pbuilder -  /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ ?
<luv> oh, i got rid of pbuilder already
<rye> so... precompiled headers make distcc unhappy
<fginther> bregma, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/abi_bump_due_to_3584/+merge/145214 is building now
<luv> ok raring vm installed, logging of now, good night
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-29
<hyperair> hmm, compiz needs the equivalent of emacs's C-h k
<rperier> Hi all, bug 1019457 is still pending for PS Jenkins Bot, it seems not uploaded yet in ubuntu. That's normal ?
<ubot5> bug 1019457 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Dash closes when trying to switch to the Command lens (Alt+F2)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019457
<sil2100> rperier: hi! Let me check that
<sil2100> rperier: I think it's already in Ubuntu
<sil2100> rperier: since the version that includes your fix is 6.12.0daily13.01.25.1-0ubuntu1, and from what I remember that's the one in raring
<rperier> I did not see the changelog in raring, I probably missed it :\
<jibel> rperier, it will be in unity 6.12.0daily13.01.29-0ubuntu1 but automated tests failed and it didn't land into the distro
<rperier> jibel: automated tests failed ? it has something to do with the test case I added for my fix or not ?
<sil2100> rperier: I think it was due to a doc-string tab-character instead of space
<sil2100> rperier: in the autopilot test - but we fixed that
<rperier> sil2100: oh, I saw the commit yeah !
<sil2100> jibel: could you also make sure that https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/bump_compiz_dep_abi_break/+merge/145330 gets reviewed and included before the release?
<jibel> rperier, no it's unrelated to your fix. autopilot run failed this morning with a "unity not installed" error, someone from the unity team have to look into this
<sil2100> jibel: it might be due to the ABI bump
<rperier> no because I don't like commit crap or broken tests :)
<sil2100> jibel: since there was an ABI break in compiz, we bumped the ABI version for compiz, and now I also bumped the compiz-dev build-dep in unity
<sil2100> jibel: so, unity might have failed installing because compiz was offering a new ABI version, while unity was still build with the old ABI - therefore installing compiz removed unity
<sil2100> jibel: but if we get this merge in, we should be fine
<sil2100> Just compiz needs a release as well
<jibel> sil2100, yes, very likely, I think mterry does this kind of review while didrocks is away, or is there anyone else?
<sil2100> jibel: yes, mterry usually does it, but it'll be some time till he appears - maybe Mirv could take a look right now instead? ^
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<rperier> btw, yesterday it was impossible for me to activate the warnings for unity.dash.view even if I export UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="unity=warning;unity.dash.view=warning"  (I just try to understand what I do, so I add logs locally into my code). This is for unity-R on raring
<Mirv> sure I can check and approve that one
<rperier> however there's no hurry, I will retry today in the afternoon
<Mirv> approved
<Mirv> (the sil2100's branch, that is)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<rye> uhm, i think something went wrong after fixing the maximize/restore button - now one can't click on indicators when dash overlay is open
<rye> bug #1101310 i mean
<ubot5> bug 1101310 in unity (Ubuntu) "[staging][raring] Maximise/Restore button depends on the launcher icon size." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101310
<luv> rye: hi, I got raring installed in VM, I will make sure it compiles fine tonight - but I can't test because compiz is unusably slow in my VirtualBox - so I will send you a link to the patch/lp-branch tomorrow
<rye> luv: sure, compiz is slow because you are using llvmpipe rendering in virtualbox - you will want to install guest additions to get hw acceleration working
<luv> can i get guest additions for raring?
<luv> oh and can i install them without gui? it's that slow ....
<rye> luv: looking for info..
<rye> luv: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207813/why-does-an-ubuntu-12-10-guest-in-virtualbox-run-very-very-slowly/214968#214968 ?
 * rye does not use virtualbox
<rye> for now
<luv> thanks, i will have a look tonight
<popey> sil2100: i have no desktop appearing on my desktop bare metal running staging..
<popey> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585460
<sil2100> It doesn't look like staging to me
<sil2100> It looks more like the daily PPA
<popey> oh balls
<sil2100> popey: but anyway, let's maybe wait for one merge to go into unity
 * popey downgrades and starts again
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/bump_compiz_dep_abi_break/+merge/145330 <- this one, I hope it'll get merged soon
<sil2100> A bit strange, since it's waiting for merge since an hour already
<popey> ok, staging in bare metal and staging in vm are both okay.. phew!
<sil2100> Phew! So no VM problems with compiz?
<sil2100> mmrazik: is everything ok with the merger right now?
<mmrazik> sil2100: didn't see any issues so far
<sil2100> mmrazik: since I didn't see any new merges getting in and https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/bump_compiz_dep_abi_break/+merge/145330 is approved for 1 hour already
<sil2100> Is it busy?
<mmrazik> no, not really. looking into ti.
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<mmrazik> sil2100: its landing
<mmrazik> as far as I can see the tests already finished
<mmrazik> its just being merged
<mmrazik> sil2100: well.. it is merged
<sil2100> mmrazik: excellent, phew! Thought something was wrong - thanks
<rperier> well, in fact logs work fine :)
<rperier> I probably did some craps yesterday ;)
<rperier> I found a fix for switching from command.lens to home.lens. Basically, when the DashView receive an ACTIVATE_REQUEST event (dash/DashView.cpp:OnActivateRequest() ), if this one is of type NOT_HANDLED AND the dash is visible AND the new len != the current one, instead of closing the dash we need to switch to this new len using lens_bar->Activate(id)
<rperier> and I don't know if you're agree for remember the current len...
<rperier> I probably need to open a bug first, then I explain the fix and then I attach a patch or I link a branch... this is probably a better approach
<bregma> rperier, yes, that's the preferred approach
<mterry> fginther, today's daily build of unity says "UNITY_NOT_INSTALLED"
<mterry> (or rather, it has a file in the artifacts called that)
<jibel> mterry, it was due to the ABI change that sil2100 fixed this morning. unity was not installable
<mterry> jibel, ah makes sense
<sil2100> mterry: hi, yes, I fixed it more or less I think ;)
<mterry> OK.  Let me try rebuilding unity then
<sil2100> We need new compiz and unity released at the same time
<rperier> bregma: I will open a bug then :)
<jibel> they will because they are part of the same stack
<MCR1> ...volunteer for approving MPs needed...
<MCR1> very easy (1 minute): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1101641-use-snprintf-instead-of-sprintf/+merge/145228
<MCR1> easy (1 minute): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1101549-and-fix1101561-missing-break/+merge/145161
<MCR1> advanced (5 minutes): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1106270-showmouse-plugin-needs-port-to-GLES/+merge/145069
<MCR1> advanced (5 minutes): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1099100-thumbnail-title-text-issues.0/+merge/144954
<MCR1>  all of those are already approved and tested, but still need a final green light...
<Grottenolm> Hi there, I lost something on my unity desktop: If I minimize XChat to the tray ... where can I find it afterwards? Any helpful hint will be appreciated.
<bregma> Grottenolm, is the xchat icon still in the Launcher on the left?
<Grottenolm> bregma, no, it is not
<bregma> urgh
<Grottenolm> but the program is running
<Grottenolm> I can't log in again with the same nickname
<MCR1> JohnLea: Are you here ?
<rye> bregma: i suppose xchat is using old style status icon and you may want to whitelist it
<Mirv> MCR1: went through 3/4, leaving the last one for someone else
<MCR1> Mirv: Oh, thx a lot :)
<MCR1> Mirv: Once they are merged I can start to fix conflicts on their follow-ups ;)
<Mirv> np :)
<rperier> bregma: bug opened, this is the bug 1108956
<ubot5> bug 1108956 in Unity "The dash closes when trying to switch from Command lens to home lens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108956
<bregma> rperier, thanks
<sil2100> oh, the other way around
<sil2100> heh ;)
<davmor2> hey guys is there a way round a system not sleeping or locking if the dash or an indicator are in use ie select one don't move the mouse away system does sleep/lock till the mouse if indicator is closed
<Xetius> Is there a way to set an application to override system key bindings when it is active, and have the default system keybindings active when it's not?
<mterry> fginther, I started a build 52 for unity-head earlier today from the web interface.  Now it's gone and not on the jenkins dash anymore.  :(
<fginther> mterry, looking
<fginther> mterry, something weird happend. I received email that the ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing job finished (unstable) but it's not on the server
<mterry> fginther, I started this job from the web UI.  That might be an unusual path?  I think didrocks usually uses his script
<sil2100> I sometimes use the web panel as well, so hm
<fginther> mterry, that shouldn't be a problem.
<mterry> nm then  :-)
<mterry> fginther, shall I start a new one, and see what number it gives it / if the same thing happens?
<fginther> mterry, I saw some other odd behavior, which looked like jenkins was restarting. But I can't find evidence either way
<mterry> OK, well.  I guess I'll try again
<fginther> mterry, yes, might as well get some good test results :)
<mterry> fginther, yup, gave it #53
<fginther> #52 must be a ghost
<sil2100> Ghost builds, brr
<rperier> is it an acceptable proposal to put LensBar::GetActiveLensId() public ? I need it for my fix (see the previous bug that I pasted below)
<rperier> s/below/above/
<JohnLea> MCR1; hyia, I'm here now ;-)
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hey, just wanted to ask you if you could once again okay this: bug 1069165
<ubot5> bug 1069165 in Unity "Unity Standard Shortcuts: Make it easier for Windows users" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069165
<MCR1> I have solutions for both in mind, but have to discuss it with other devs, because it needs a few changes
<MCR1> JohnLea: For the Alt+Enter Fullscreen/Unfullscreen keys we have a lightweight Compiz plugin to do it
<JohnLea> MCR1; also when thinking about keyboard shortcuts take a look at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit
<MCR1> JohnLea: Very interesting.
<MCR1> JohnLea: One big problem is the "Restores or minimises" shortcut -> this is not an easy thing to accomplish
<JohnLea> MCR1; if  1) a Windows key combination does not clash with an existing Ubuntu key combination and 2) adding the key combination does not remove any existing Ubuntu keyboard shortcut ...   then I think we should add it.  I don't think we should add all of these to the keyboard shortcut overlay because we have only limited space there.  If you could open up bugs to for each of the new key combos you would like to change, and in the bug
<JohnLea>  report say "This keyboard shortcut does not clash with any existing Ubuntu shortcut, and is being added to help windows users transition to Ubuntu.  Also adding this shortcut does not removing any existing shortcut"  (or something along those lines)  I'll ack the bug reports.
<JohnLea> MCR1; yes, I know that one is some work to do...
<MCR1> JohnLea: I am for removing "minimises" and make a own shortcut to "minimise" until the groundstructure to fix it properly is laid
<JohnLea> MCR1; also see all the bugs listed at the bottom of the doc, several are still open and would be good ones to fix
<MCR1> JohnLea: because otherwise people see it as a bug
<MCR1> JohnLea: Yes, thanks a lot for the document. I have saved it ;)
<JohnLea> MCR1; yes, also good luck fixing the restore/minimise bug! ;-)
<MCR1> JohnLea: So we should either just remove the words "and minimises" or remove those words and add another shortcut to minimise a window
<JohnLea> MCR1; let's not add another shortcut atm, and focus on fixing the bug
<JohnLea> but we can change the text until it is fixed
<MCR1> JohnLea: ok, that is what I meant
<JohnLea> MCR1; cool ;-)
<MCR1> JohnLea: because the fix is really complicated
<JohnLea> MCR1; I know, we have fixed many of the easier bug already, a lot of the bugs we have now are the hard ones.  If this was easy to do it would prob. be fixed by now!
<MCR1> (I do not want to nerve you with details)
<JohnLea> MCR1; I'll let you bother Sam about that ;-)
<MCR1> ok ;)
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi
<Trevinho> ricotz: hey
<ricotz> Trevinho, please let me know if you figured out the "Unable to find default local directory monitor type" problem ;)
<ricotz> meaning this one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/bamf-mbs-ci/build=pbuilder,distribution=quantal,flavor=amd64/37/console
<Trevinho> ricotz: I've noticed that...
<Trevinho> ricotz: but I don't know what happens, it seems pretty random
<ricotz> Trevinho, i got reports for other apps even a mono-app failing on that one
<Trevinho> ricotz: I didn't go into the glib internals, however
<ricotz> Trevinho, weirdly this happened on precise too
<Trevinho> ricotz: of coure I can calm-down the builder (by hiding the warning), but don't see why this happens...
<ricotz> Trevinho, yeah, but it seems to be some real problem
<Trevinho> ricotz: all happens here http://codesearch.debian.net/show?file=glib2.0_2.33.12%2Breally2.32.4-3%2Fgio%2Fglocaldirectorymonitor.c&line=287&numfiles=3182#L287
<ricotz> can't reproduce it myself though
<MCR1> Haha - I think I've found the best (and proper) solution for bug 966099 \o/
<ubot5> bug 966099 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut overlay says Ctrl+Super+Down "minimises" the current window, but it doesn't" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966099
<MCR1> andyrock, bregma, bschaefer, Trevinho: ^^ http://pastebin.com/K0ZzRLyZ
<MCR1> I am proud I found a easy solution
<andyrock> MCR1, do you have a branch?
<MCR1> not yet
<andyrock> MCR1, ping me when it's ready
<bschaefer> MCR1, can you do a bzr diff > x and paste bin that? Or a branch would be nice
<MCR1> but in a moment (gotta eat somethin' before)
<Trevinho> MCR1: nice! ;)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Sure, I'll make a branch
<bschaefer> MCR1, and nice, go eat
<bschaefer> :)
<MCR1> andyrock, bschaefer, Trevinho: Thx (& will do ;))
<andyrock> MCR1, btw my overlay does not say "ctrl+super+down"
<MCR1> what does it say ?
<MCR1> if it is just the shortcut itself, which is different - it does not matter
<seb128> so, does anyone know why libdbusmenu is not daily landing in raring?
<seb128> mterry, ^?
<seb128> or is that a didrocks secret?
<mterry> seb128, I don't know how to tell yet if the "auto push" button is on or not.  But it seems OK according to the autopilot tests
<mterry> seb128, unity stack isn't OK.  But libdbusmenu isn't part of that
<seb128> ok
<mterry> seb128, so didrocks secret I guess  :-/
<seb128> I wonder if we should just manually backport the 2 leak fixes from chrisccoulson
<seb128> and wait for didrocks then
<mterry> seb128, we can manually push....
<seb128> mterry, do you know how to do that?
<mterry> seb128, oh wait.  No.  We thought we could, but there's something missing that we have to investigate to fix.  We need a credentials file that we have to create.  Let me see
<seb128> mterry, I just want those leaks fixed in raring so people don't get confused by then in their new valgrinds logs
<jibel> seb128, didrocks disabled autolanding of libdbusmenu on Jan. 15th but the commit message doesn't say the reason: "  disable dbusmenu and better wording for publishing not happening"
<seb128> jibel, at the time the tests were still broken, cyphermox fixed them since
<mterry> jibel, seb128: it was already re-enabled
<mterry> jibel, maybe that bzr commit wasn't propogated to the jenkins?
<mterry> jibel, does jenkins have commit 197?
<jibel> mterry, right, didier reenabled it a week ago but last run was 18 days ago. He apparently didn't republish the stack.
<jibel> mterry, do you know how to do it or should I do it?
<mterry> jibel, I don't know how to publish from web UI.  And I need credentials file for script (working on it).  So if you could do it, it would be swell
<rye> bschaefer: hi, re bug #1101310 - it looks like indicators are no longer clickable when dash is open, not sure whether they were intended to be clickable though
<ubot5> bug 1101310 in unity (Ubuntu) "[staging][raring] Dash Maximise/Restore button depends on the launcher icon size." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101310
<bschaefer> rye, hmm well, that could be why the dash was designed to close when clicking on the panel
<jibel> mterry, ok, I have to run now but I'll do that this evening before next run of the indicators.
<bschaefer> or how it was...shoot
 * bschaefer has broken indicators atm
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<bschaefer> rye, let me fix that
<seb128> cyphermox, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129872662/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.libdbusmenu_12.10.3-0ubuntu1%2Bbzr440%2Bpkg0~raring1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> cyphermox, one test failed there ... not sure if that's concerning the daily landing though
<cyphermox> huh, right
<cyphermox> yeah, it would
<cyphermox> where was that?
<cyphermox> charles_: ^^ did you end up figuring out what's up with that glib-events test?
<charles_> cyphermox, I think so. Also I've got the libappindicator fix for you, just getting the bug tickets all up-to-date before I MP
<cyphermox> ok
<rye> bschaefer: hud still works with indicators (closes when they are clicked). But in unity2d indicator menus could pop-up over opened overlay so I don't know what's the proper way
<bschaefer> rye, yeah, ill talk with design
<bschaefer> rye, I removed that, because I thought that was causing the problem at first, and left it in
<bschaefer> rye, its an easy fix, if its needed
<bschaefer> rye, and actually the dash just closed when clicking on the panel, the Hud can handle things much nicer :)
<bschaefer> (as it doesn't eat up the panel height)
<rye> bschaefer: erm.. why does dash eat the panel height? for min/max/close buttons?
<bschaefer> rye, for the dash dash preview
<bschaefer> rye, as the ghost image of the preview is drawn over the panel, and when the launcher is resized the dash is over top the window buttons
<rye> bschaefer: oooh
<bschaefer> yeeah, otherwise it would have been an easy fix by add the panel height to the dash view (which is how the Hud can handle things easily)
<ian__605> #0  0x00007fbb283f74b3 in ccsGSettingsValueChanged () from /usr/lib/libcompizconfig_gsettings_backend.so
<ian__605> Can anyone give me some advice for debugging an app? A user gets inconsistent crashes with a SIGSEGV in ccsGSettingsValueChanged(). I can't reproduce it but it seems to happen every 7-8 program starts for him. Starting with gdb never reproduces it, but an apport bug report gives some info. seems that SegvReason is reading unknown VMA
<ian__605> Sorry first post was the beginning of the stacktrace. Problem seems to come from compiz-gnome package
<fginther> mterry, have you seen the ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing results? There is a noticable uptick in failed tests
<mterry> fginther, hadn't looked yet.  let me see
<mterry> fginther, they seem to be all a similar problem.  sil2100 , you around?  A lot of autopilot errors like:
<mterry> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mterry>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity/tests/test_switcher.py", line 125, in test_switcher_move_next
<mterry>     start = self.switcher.selection_index
<mterry>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity/emulators/switcher.py", line 72, in selection_index
<mterry>     return self.controller.model.selection_index
<mterry>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity/emulators/switcher.py", line 240, in model
<mterry>     i = self.get_children_by_type(SwitcherControllerImpl)[0]
<mterry> IndexError: list index out of range
<mterry> }}}
<fginther> mterry, agreed. There are 28 failures due to that IndexError trace
<fginther> in the ati test
<sil2100> Ok, so
<sil2100> It looks like another problem with switcher refactoring
<sil2100> mterry: what packages are those tests based on? What versions?
<fginther> sil2100, unity is revision 3083
<sil2100> That's strange
<sil2100> Need to check if they changed anything in the source again
<fginther> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity/refactor-switcher-controller-2/+merge/145025 removed switchercontrollerImpl from introspection
<bregma> cripes
<sil2100> Ah, eh
<sil2100> fginther: just found the same thing
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Again need to modify the tests to fit the new source changes
<sil2100> Eh eh
<bregma> sorry about that
<bobweaver> Hello there should I fix bugs that are in unity 2d ?  or is it a waste of time ? No I do not want to program NUX and C++ , I just like qml
<sil2100> fginther: can I deal with it tomorrow?
<bregma> the code under test got modified to fix the tests and the tests were modified to fit the hidden internals of the code again and there was a mid-air collision
<sil2100> mterry, fginther: will you guys have anything against the fix waiting for tomorrow morning my time?
<bregma> bobweaver, you can propose fixes to unity-2d, they'll require SRUs to get them picked up in 12.04 or 12.10 though
<mterry> sil2100, no that's fine
<sil2100> mterry, fginther: thanks! See you tomorrow then ;)
<fginther> sil2100, later
<bobweaver> thanks bregma
<rperier> this patch looks good http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rperier/unity/command-lens-switching/revision/3083 ?
<rperier> (I am not sure at all about the autopilot test :\ )
<rperier> I will propose a merge a link the corresponding bug to it
<MCR1> andyrock: Ping :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix966099-add-unmaximize-or-minimize-window-key/+merge/145464
<MCR1> andyrock: The Unity overlay shortcut also needs adjustment... but functionality is provided by Compiz
<MCR1> *Unity Help Overlay->change unmaximize_window_key to unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key
<rperier> when you have time, someone could confirm bug 1108956 ?
<ubot5> bug 1108956 in Unity "The dash closes when trying to switch from Command lens to home lens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108956
<bschaefer> rperier, hmm im not sure if thats a bug, for example if you do a Super + a, then press super the dash closes as wel
<bschaefer> rperier, though, just to be safe, ill assign the design team to take a look at it
<MCR1> the problem is (once again) -> too many functionality on one key :)
<MCR1> *functionalities
<MCR1> bschaefer: Do you have time to check the branch above ?
<MCR1> It just adds a shortcut, which will act intelligently and restore a maximized window, while also being able to minimize a non-fullscreen window...
<MCR1> *non-maximized
<MCR1> maximized != fullscreen
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm sure, ill have to compile a bunch of things so it'll take a bit
<MCR1> no stress...
<andyrock> MCR1, first of all you need to fix the indentation
<MCR1> ok
<MCR1> andyrock: Should be fixed - well, the CompScreenImpl::* all have wrong indentation, but I've not fixed the others, just the newly added stuff...
<rperier> bschaefer: so that's a bug when switching from the dash to command lens but not from the command lens to the dash ?
<rperier> mhh
<rperier> let check the design team yeah
<bschaefer> rperier, i assigned the design team, as they have the real say in it
<rperier> yeah I saw
<bschaefer> but you would think going from Super + a -> Super should go to home dash, if your bug is a bug
<bschaefer> unless they are both bugs
<rperier> what Super+a does exactly ? (I am not on unity right now)
<bschaefer> it goes to the application lens
<bschaefer> super+m, the music, super+f the file lens
<rperier> useful shortcuts :)
<MCR1> andyrock: Here the corresponding Unity MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix966099-shortcut-fails-to-minimize-just-restores/+merge/145474
<andyrock> MCR1, adding the review to my TODO list
<andyrock> thanks ;)
<MCR1> thx
<MCR1> && ofc I hope your TODO list is small, but I guess it's not
<MCR1> ;)
<MCR1> :-X
<andyrock> MCR1, well reviews have the priority ;)
<MCR1> \o/
 * bschaefer is almost done compiling everything...
 * MCR1 also needs some double xeon machines ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm sometimes when I do that shortcut the window goes to a different workspace...
<MCR1> bschaefer: strange - can you define sometimes ? is it generally working ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, well it seems to only do it after a compiz --replace
<MCR1> hmm
<MCR1> if you look at the compiz code -
<bschaefer> which makes me think the windows don't update their workspace when forced onto the first one
<MCR1> I've just merged the functions minimize and restore to one - so it should not be able to do that...
<bschaefer> MCR1, also, I don't think its always guaranteed that the window on top is the focused window
<bschaefer> though it does seem to ignore the correct ontop windows
<bschaefer> MCR1, also why did you move those functions together? Usually when a function name as an Or in it, it should be split up
<bschaefer> SRP
 * bschaefer goes to eat lunch
<MCR1> I moved them together to make it a core functionality as CCSM and thus Compiz rebell if two different actions are mapped to one shortcut
<MCR1> I made it act intelligent, depending on the state of the window and mapped that combined-smart-function on one key to avoid CCSM from rebelling
<MCR1> To not change any users' shortcuts it is a new shortcut and name now
<MCR1> I think it is the most intelligent way to fix the bug, otherwise CCSM would probably have to be rewritten, now we simply got a smart shortcut... :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm well what I mean is there is a shortcut for Ctrl+Super+Up and a different one for Ctrl+Super+Down
<bschaefer> MCR1, which each one should have a different callback function
<MCR1> bschaefer: Have you seen the unity MP and the bug report ?
<MCR1> The problem is that Ctrl+Super+Down should restore a maximized window, but also minimize a non-maximized window
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm I just saw the compiz branch, and i haven't looked at the bug report :(
<MCR1> ah okay - then everything is clear now :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, o hmm, well Ctrl+Super+Down doesn't minimize a window for me :(
<MCR1> please open CCSM->General
<MCR1> there (in Key bindings tab) you should find the new shortcut
<MCR1> try to change it and see if it works 100% then
<MCR1> "Unmaximize or Minimize Window"
 * bschaefer looks
<MCR1> if you change it CCSM will warn if it collides with something else
<MCR1> so we can exclude that
<bschaefer> MCR1, oo i see, its Alt+F5 for me...
<jibel> mterry, FYI, i reconfigured the indicator stack and verified the libdbusmenu is enabled.
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm well i just don't like having an OR in a name of a function :(
<MCR1> probably it is some ubuntu patch that is missing then (which is changing shortcut keys) -> gotta find that -> I kept the default the same (did not even look what it was)
<MCR1> the Alt+F5 problem
<MCR1> I will have to change that to "Ctrl+Super+Down" ? then and remove "Ctrl+Super+Down" from the ubuntu distro patch also...
<bschaefer> MCR1, well thats if its what is wanted, why don't we just have a toggle bool for having both?
<MCR1> The Or in the function is somehow needed to describe what it does as it will Restore OR Minimize, depending on the state of the window
<bschaefer> MCR1, 67	privateScreen.optionSetUnmaximizeWindowKeyInitiate (CompScreenImpl::unmaximizeWin);
<bschaefer> does that function do the same thing that your function does?
<bschaefer> minus the
<MCR1> ups, typo
<MCR1> sry
<bschaefer> minimize?
<MCR1> I'll fix it immediately
<bschaefer> MCR1, wait, that function is already there...
<bschaefer> MCR1, im just trying not repeat our selfs
<MCR1> no it is not the same
<bschaefer> MCR1, i mean does it do what half your function does...
<MCR1> this will JUST restore
<bschaefer> yes
<MCR1> yes
<bschaefer> which means that functions does half of what your does, which means we are repeating our selfs, which means we should step back and re think this
<MCR1> I have re-thought this, but give me your idea
<bschaefer> MCR1, so, instead of a function callback for what you want, can we have a toggle button to say minimize
<mterry> jibel, thanks
<bschaefer> MCR1, so we remove that other function that is there, and use your function
<bschaefer> but check that the toggle is true before minimizing?
 * bschaefer isn't sure how clear this is sounding
<bschaefer> this way, the ctrl+super+down wont have to change anywhere, and we just have to put in the ubuntu patch to enable this feature by default
<MCR1> bschaefer: I have found room for optimization, I could check for (w) only once, but I do not understand your toggle thing as this function is not toggling any state
<bschaefer> MCR1, the toggling would be in CCSM (a bool)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Ah, -> toggle behaviour
<bschaefer> MCR1, and you would remove the other unmaximizewin function, and only use your own
<bschaefer> yes, this way we don't repeat our selfs here
<MCR1> the shortcut would have the same problem then...
<bschaefer> and this way there will only be 1 shortcut you can do for this, but enable the minimizing feature
<MCR1> the help overlay hint
<bschaefer> MCR1, but we are going to enable this by default in ubuntu
<MCR1> but if you toggle it off -> the shortcut hint will be false again
<bschaefer> I just don't like implementing a whole new shortcut just to have a nicer wording in a shortcut overlay
<bschaefer> and then we repeat our selfs in the code
<MCR1> we are also adding functionality
<bschaefer> urg, dam you shortcut overlay
<bschaefer> DRY (Dont repeat yourself)
<bschaefer> hmm
<MCR1> it is a new, more powerful shortcut, than the old one -> used as default now in Ubuntu -> while for old-time Compiz users and their shortcuts nothing changes
<MCR1> another advantage
<bschaefer> but its doing 50% of the same thing...
<MCR1> look at the others there -> all do 50% of some other function ;)
<MCR1> but they are still not the same
<bschaefer> this decision shouldn't be made based on the the overlay shortcut
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> yeah, but they should reuse that function :)
<MCR1> no, I mean actions.cpp
<MCR1> this would bring another problem
<bschaefer> yes?
<MCR1> CCSM does not allow 2 functions on the same key
<MCR1> It would start rebelling LOUD
<bschaefer> MCR1, we would be dropping 1 function key with how im imaging it
<bschaefer> imagining
<bschaefer> MCR1, also the OR should be an AND or THEN
<bschaefer> really I like Then
<bschaefer> but hmm
<MCR1> bschaefer, if you worry about that bit of code duplication please take another look at actions.cpp and the other cases
<bschaefer> yeah, Im worried to now :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, it isn't much of a duplication anyway
<MCR1> but you are right -> we can discuss the name and also the logic could be simplified a bit
<bschaefer> Yes, im just trying to get the best readability,
<bschaefer> so the problem with AND or THEN is it implies those happen at the same time so hmm
<bschaefer> I personally don't like shortcuts that can do more then 1 thing
<MCR1> yep, it is not easy to find a *short* name for it
<bschaefer> (ie. the ShowDesktop has a problem with this as well)
<bschaefer> MCR1, because a problem I see, is a semi max window, then your function will minimize it :(
<MCR1> design wanted it that way (and IMHO makes sense in this case)
<bschaefer> which some people will think hey, it should restore this!
<bschaefer> s/will/may
<MCR1> yep that is true
<MCR1> and adjustable
<bschaefer> i just don't like overloading to much on short cuts *cought* *cough* super
<bschaefer> but can we check if its semi maxed?
<MCR1> yep, hehe
<MCR1> yep also
<MCR1> the check is easy
<bschaefer> cool, well if we add that check in, that should reduce confusion, from there it doesn't look to bad
<bschaefer> its a small readable function
<MCR1> but this was not part of the original bug and I did not want to change too much
<bschaefer> well to me maxed and semi max share the same state of being maxed
<bschaefer> MCR1, we can open a new bug about that
<MCR1> yeah, I also think we should restore them then...
<bschaefer> and get design to have input on it
<MCR1> yeah probably we should
<MCR1> :)
<bschaefer> yup :), you can do it in a bit, so lets look at the function
<bschaefer> one thing, is you check if (w) twice
<MCR1> yep, noticed that
<bschaefer> lets just check it once, then check which state it is
<bschaefer> if (w) { if (max) else if (min) }
<MCR1> yep - it is done that way in the toggle functions as well
<MCR1> good point
 * MCR1 is fixing
<MCR1> I will have to find the Ubuntu patch that modifies the shortcuts also
<MCR1> and remove the standard there
<bschaefer> MCR1, and once you find the ubuntu patch, disable the old shortcut, and enable your new one with Ctrl+Super+Down
<bschaefer> yeah
<MCR1> yep
<bschaefer> im not 100% sure where that is
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> I'll find it
<MCR1> once I fixed all of that I'll ping you
<bschaefer> alright :), i've seen it somewhere...it might be in a different branch
<bschaefer> alright :)
<MCR1> urgh - could you remove the shortcut then ?
 * MCR1 hates those patches
<bschaefer> hmm ill talk with duflu when he gets on
<bschaefer> as he'll have to review it anyway
<MCR1> I think I know where those are...
<bschaefer> if its in a different branch
<MCR1> yeah
 * MCR1 is repeating himself: ***MCR1 hates those patches
<bschaefer> yeeah, they are like dark magic ...
<MCR1> *dark magic that tends to break and introduce bugs no coder ever finds the reason for... :P
<bschaefer> yeah, well its hard to find a bug in the patches when you don't know the patches exists :)
 * bschaefer spent a day doing just that
<MCR1> I still have not succeeded in convincing the merger to accept my branch, because of some magic patch failures :P
<bregma> more.  dark.  magic.
<bschaefer> bregma, its everywhere
<bregma> there wasn't a witch or wizard who went bad that hadn't patched compiz
<MCR1> haha
<MCR1> In reality we need a lot more wizards hacking on Compiz ;)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Thinking about it - we probably should implement the same functionality for semi-maximized windows as well -> first restore -> then minimize
<MCR1> bschaefer: Otherwise it would be inconsistent
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, throw it in
<MCR1> ok
<bschaefer> it makes more sense to me
<MCR1> yes
<MCR1> good point (again)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Found a new bug - haha
<bschaefer> MCR1, sweet, what is it?
<MCR1> bschaefer: Currently restoring semi-maximized windows does not work via shortcut
<MCR1> it will first maximize
<MCR1> and then restore
<MCR1> as it is not recognized as maximized
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm it should though, because when you do a semi maxed window, then drag it, it restores
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm possibly look at how the draging from a semi maxed window works
<MCR1> yeah - and fortunately for us the correct coordinates are saved
<bschaefer> MCR1, I noticed, when doing a max, then doing a unmax, it doesn't restore it to its real state
<bschaefer> MCR1, eek, and try this with your branch
<bschaefer> MCR1, drag the window to a maxed state, then drag it away
<bschaefer> it goes to the correct window state, then goes to the larger state
<MCR1> toggle win maximized works here
<MCR1> maximize->unmaximize as well
<bschaefer> well im talking about draging it
<bschaefer> it might not be your branch, but im noticing something odd with restoring windows
<MCR1> grid needs more fixes
<bschaefer> yeah, wasn't the grid fixed not to long ago?
<MCR1> it is still in a bad state
 * bschaefer just implemented a feature in there and this wasn't the case
<MCR1> grid also works
<MCR1> x and y size restore correctly with grid
<mhall119> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1304s-unity-demoed-and-available-installation-archlinux
<bschaefer> mhall119, awesome!
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm well ill make a video
<bschaefer>  /me ubuntu ones isn't working
<bschaefer> meh
<bschaefer> MCR1, umm so yeah, something for me is messed up with draging a maxed window to get it to restore
<bschaefer> it flashes from its correct state it was before being maxed, to the size of the maxed window wiht out being maxed
<bschaefer> MCR1, i sent you a video...
<MCR1> bschaefer: I saw, but I do not know what to tell you... looks ugly
<MCR1> looks like grid weirdness
<bschaefer> MCR1, o well, i just didn't think you could repro it haha
<bschaefer> yeah
 * bschaefer isn't blaming your branch
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Everything ready (except the patching the ubuntu-config.patch in ubuntu/compiz/debian/patches)
<bschaefer> MCR1, cool, Ill review the branch and talk to duflu when he gets around
<MCR1> bschaefer: TBH, I do not know how to hack that patch without a bad hack ;)
<bschaefer> :(
<bschaefer> well Ill talk with duflu about it, hopefully he'll have some experience with it
<MCR1> yes - he has for sure ;)
<MCR1> unmaximize_window_key is in the file ubuntu-config.patch -> simply removing that manipulation of this key from the patch should be enough to make everything work smoothly *hopefully*
<bschaefer> MCR1, well you'll have to make sure your new shortcut is disabled by default for compiz atm
<bschaefer> (trunk that is)
<bschaefer> and for the patch you'll have to make sure its pointed to Ctrl+Super+Down, because you can't change the default behaviour of compiz trunk
<MCR1> I did not change default, because it was not there before ;)
<MCR1> but I get your point
<MCR1> so I'll clear it for now, and it will have to be added via this patch black magic later
<bschaefer> well if the default behaviour is it isn't there, then it shouldn't be enabled :)
<MCR1> yep, probably - it might collide with someone's other shortcut
<bschaefer> dang, and you broke the ABI, now ill have to rebuild unity haha
<MCR1> I wanted to ask if this will break the ABI...
<MCR1> :-[
<bschaefer> umm yes it will, but and you'll have to bump the ABI number
<MCR1> ok, ack
<bschaefer> i was mostly joking because i had built your branch, but some fixing you did changed it, so ill have to rebuild :)
<bschaefer> hmm well actually I need to look at it some more, if you are just adding new functions then it might not
<MCR1> ok - could you please test functionality again (with grid disabled) ?
<MCR1> for the grid stuff I did some investigation also
<MCR1> problem seems to be that core does not know about grid resized windows, just grid seems to do...
<MCR1> but it needs further investigation
<bschaefer> well if thats the problem, then for now we should just leave of the semi, and file a bug about it
<MCR1> no, no problem with this branch as it is completely unrelated
<MCR1> I just looked at grid if those windows also get a flag set
<MCR1> and it seems they get one, but not globally (it seems)
<MCR1> but this is completely unrelated to this branch
<MCR1> but I would like to be able to restore grid windows via this shortcut also, which is currently not possible for those that are in the corners for example
<MCR1> but - once again - this is unrelated to the shortcut, it is a problem that is reproducable in current trunk as well
<bschaefer> alright
<MCR1> for example: place a window via grid shortcut or mouse in a corner - now try to restore it with Ctrl+Super+Down -> does not work
<MCR1> but will work with semi-maximized
<MCR1> should work with all of them
<MCR1> but that is another grid story...
<MCR1> Does it work as intended ?
<bschaefer> sorry, im looking at something else
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, i've noticed that with semi max
<bschaefer> MCR1, like you were saying, it doesn't think its maxed, so it mins it
<MCR1> yep
<MCR1> semimax *should* be fixed now
<bschaefer> o nice, let me try that
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm you set your shortcut to ctrl+super+down?
<bschaefer> as I have 2 shortcuts that are set to the same thing...
<MCR1> in the latest version I've cleared the default, should be empty
<bschaefer> its not for me, and we can't change the shortcut of another shortcut
<MCR1> I have removed it
<bschaefer> MCR1, we can't change the default behaviour...we have to change it in the patch
<bschaefer> for ubuntu only
<MCR1> sure
<MCR1> I know
<MCR1> It is empty in my MP :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm why is it set to Ctrl+Super+Down in the branch I compiled then...odd
<MCR1> look at the diff -> no shortcut changed, none added -> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix966099-add-unmaximize-or-minimize-window-key/+merge/145464
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-30
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm strange, its alt+f5 for me one time, now its Ctrl+Super+Down, it seems like its random
 * bschaefer goes to check the default value in the generated code
<bschaefer> hmm it seems to want to set it as       <default>&lt;Alt&gt;F5</default>
 * bschaefer wonders if its using the wrong schemas
<bschaefer> MCR1, wait, i was looking at the wrong branch....mines getting generated to
<bschaefer>       <default>&lt;Control&gt;&lt;Super&gt;Down</default>
<bschaefer> which it shouldn't be...
<MCR1> hmmm
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm im seeing it set to       <default>&lt;Control&gt;&lt;Super&gt;Down</default>
<bschaefer> in the metadata/core.xml.in
<MCR1> then you have to pull again probably
 * bschaefer 's fire fox crashed
<bschaefer> o nice, a new rev in the core.xml
<MCR1> :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, also add {}
<bschaefer> to your if/else
<bschaefer> its confusing to read when the cond ends and the statement begins
<MCR1> yep, you are right
<bschaefer> MCR1, usually always include a {} if you have an if/else
<bschaefer> MCR1, usually always include a {} if you have an if/else
<bschaefer> opps
<MCR1> ok, ack
 * bschaefer hit up on the wrong window
<bschaefer> :)
<MCR1> Done - how is the functionality ?
<MCR1> does it finally do what it is supposed to ?
<MCR1> ;)
 * bschaefer is having a window focus problem
<bschaefer> MCR1, sweet, works
<MCR1> phew
<MCR1> togh job for one shortcut ;)
<MCR1> *tough
<bschaefer> now ill approve that and poke Daniel about the patch...though he wont have anytime besides to point me in the right direction
<bschaefer> yeaah
<MCR1> cool - thanx - I count on you
 * bschaefer has a bunch of stuff on the stack
 * bschaefer goes to finish some other work
<MCR1> I'll do it if necessary...
<jibel> hey, there's no auto upload of unity to the release the morning
<jibel> there are failures in autopilot for unity and indicators
<jibel> and dbus-test-runner FTBFS (fatal warning, g_type_init deprecated)
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> jibel: hi
<sil2100> jibel: yes, we had a talk with fginther and mterry
<sil2100> jibel: this week there was again some refactoring in the switcher and it broke all the switcher tests ;/
<sil2100> jibel: it was pretty late yesterday so I asked them to give me time today in the morning for fixing it
<sil2100> jibel: so I'm working on it now
<jibel> sil2100, k, thanks
<smspillaz> bregma: the recent refactoring on SwitcherController doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
<smspillaz> bregma: it seems like we're putting bits of buisness logic inside the interface that we provide to clients. Was that intended or am I reading it wrong ?
<luv> rye: yo, morning - last night I tried to forward port the window list patch: http://killem.al/unity-612-launchericon-windowlist.patch
<sil2100> smspillaz: hi
<luv> though, I didnt' get it to compile because i used a week old (or so) branch and it ended up with g++ segfault even without my patch, but i'm kinda confident it will work :-)
<sil2100> smspillaz: I'm in the middle of fixing up switcher tests again, since bregma'a most recent changes removed the impl completely from introspection, breaking all switcher tests - do you intend on changing the switchercontroller again? Since I don't want to do the same work 3 times again ;p
<smspillaz> I don't know whats happening because I've seen a complete lack of communication from the PS team
<smspillaz> I suspect we should have a chat with bregma to figure what that was all about
<smspillaz> I appreciate the desire to make some methods nonvirtual, but doing that makes testing with other components later down the road a total PITA
 * sil2100 liked the SwitcherController when it was simple as in the beginning :(
<sil2100> luv: thanks! I'll also try looking at it and testing it later
<smspillaz> sil2100: it was completely untestable
<smspillaz> the original SwitcherController is why we have the sed script BS in unity
<sil2100> smspillaz: would be good if all the unity devs could discuss the whole concept and decide on a final version, so that we can rewrite autopilot to accomodate the changes once and for all
<sil2100> Since currently I'm most worried with the autopilot switcher tests being broken again, which is blocking daily releases
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hi :) Proud to announce to you: bug 966099 is in the process to be fixed :)
<ubot5> bug 966099 in Unity "Keyboard shortcut overlay says Ctrl+Super+Down "minimises" the current window, but it doesn't" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966099
<MCR1> JohnLea: (properly)
<seb128> sil2100, fginther: hey, jibel said you are looking a indicators' stack test failures ... what is broken exactly? I would like to see the current libdbusmenu autoland ;-)
<JohnLea> MCR1; awesome! It will be super to get it fixed at long, long last ;-)
<MCR1> JohnLea: Next one is bug 890747
<ubot5> bug 890747 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - Ctrl Alt Del doesn't do what most people typing it would expect" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890747
<JohnLea> MCR1; cool ;-)
<luv> sil2100: nice, thanks
<MCR1> JohnLea: But for this we gotta remove a standard gnome-shortcut
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Ok, let me check that in a moment, since I was looking into unity-release autopilot tests right now, but I'll check it and get back to you in a moment
<MCR1> JohnLea: As currently gnome will propose to log you out
<JohnLea> MCR1; in this case that is ok
<MCR1> JohnLea: so no change ?
<JohnLea> MCR1; yes to change, in this case it is ok to change the gnome shortcut so that Ctrl Alt Del brings up the Processes tab of System Monitor
<MCR1> JohnLea: Ok, acknowledged. I yet have to find where this is hardcoded to fix it though... Last question:
<MCR1> JohnLea: What about the additional shortcut to toggle a selected window between fullscreen/un-fullscreen
<MCR1> JohnLea: It is Alt+Enter on most windows versions
<MCR1> JohnLea: This is Fullscreen, not maximize
<MCR1> JohnLea: Very useful - for media players for example, but it will also fullsceen/unfullscreen any other window
<luv> umm, making methods nonvirtual ... premature optimizatio?
<JohnLea> MCR1: At the moment it is usually F11, see VLC, Chrome, Firefox, etc...
<MCR1> JohnLea: Often it is F11, in apps like chromium -> then it will do the same like standard
<MCR1> JohnLea: Yep
<JohnLea> MCR1; this is also a windows shortcut as well
<MCR1> JohnLea: but media players won't work with F11...
<MCR1> JohnLea: Well, it is not that important, but we do currently have NO! shortcut for Fullscreening/Unfullscreening in Ubuntu
<MCR1> JohnLea: and it would be nice to have, I would say...
<JohnLea> MCR1; We can add Alt+Enter as long as it does not affect the existing F11 behaviour (which I suppose it shouldn't)
<MCR1> JohnLea: It won't. It is tested. I got it running here since ages.
<MCR1> JohnLea: The only problem we have, we already have in trunk
<JohnLea> MCR1; cool, can you ping me a bug # with *just* that change for me to ok?
<MCR1> JohnLea: It is the possibility to invoke the HUD while fullscreened
<MCR1> JohnLea: To reproduce: Hit F11 in Chromium and then Alt to invoke the HUD
<MCR1> JohnLea: It will come up (the hud) but will be invisible and block F11
<MCR1> JohnLea: So this should be fixed to avoid confusion
<MCR1> JohnLea: I propose to forbid the HUD for fullscreened apps
<JohnLea> MCR1; there are a bunch of other bugs with full screen mode at the moment, for example you can't reveal the Launcher by pushing against the left edge in full screen mode
<MCR1> JohnLea: but this is a design question
<MCR1> JohnLea: Also design question
<MCR1> JohnLea: What should be possible in Fullscreen mode ?
<JohnLea> It should be possible to:
<JohnLea> - reveal a auto-hidden launcher
<JohnLea> - use Alt-Tab
<JohnLea> - open the Dash
<JohnLea> - open the Hud
<JohnLea> etc...
<JohnLea> basically all of these things are broken now
<MCR1> urgh, - okay -> gotta think about that one first...
<MCR1> could be complicated to solve, because of various reasons
<JohnLea> yup, full screen mode is really broken atm
<MCR1> JohnLea: I will prepare the bug for you, regarding Alt+Enter Solo
<JohnLea> cool, thx!
<MCR1> JohnLea: might take a while, do not hold your breath
<MCR1> JohnLea: Thanx a lot 4 your time.
<MCR1> seb128: Hi :) I bet you know which package I have to manipulate to get rid of the hardcoded Ctrl+Alt+Del gnome shortcut to log out the user... Could you tell me ?
<sil2100> hah, I actually see how to easily fix this now
 * sil2100 talks about the switcher tests to himself
<sil2100> Don't mind me
<MCR1> hehe
<seb128> MCR1, is it hardcoded? I'm unsure, try gnome-settings-daemon or gnome-session...
<MCR1> seb128: I did not find it in the settings-daemon, I'll try gnome-session... thanks
<MCR1> sil2100: Btw, do not hate me - but my implementation needs a packaging change :-[
<MCR1> sil2100: Forget it, just the fullscreen stuff needs it...
<seb128> MCR1, gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/gsd-media-keys-manager.c
<seb128>         case LOGOUT_KEY:
<seb128>                 do_logout_action (manager);
<seb128>                 break;
<MCR1> seb128: oh great - that is a big help - I must have missed it :)
<seb128> MCR1, isn't what you are looking for?
<sil2100> ;)
<MCR1> seb128: well, not exactly -> I am searching for the definition of LOGOUT_KEY
<seb128> it's in plugins/media-keys/shortcuts-list.h
<seb128>         { LOGOUT_KEY, "logout", NULL },
<MCR1> seb128: Top. Thanks. Should be Ctrl+Alt+Del somewhere...
<seb128> MCR1, gsettings: org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys logout '<Control><Alt>Delete'
<MCR1> seb128: Last question: Where exactly is this defined, what source file writes this gsettings key ?
<seb128> MCR1, the schemas/default value is in g-s-d: data/org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys.gschema.xml.in.in
<seb128> MCR1, gnome-control-center allows you to rebind it in its keybinding ui afaik, otherwise not sure if anything writes it
<MCR1> seb128: I am sorry for nerving, P E R F E C T ! ! !
<MCR1> seb128: Without you this would have taken me hours to find out...
<seb128> MCR1, no worry, glad that I was able to help you, happy hacking ;-)
<MCR1> thx
<sil2100> Could anyone test and review https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_switcher_again/+merge/145578 with latest trunk?
<sil2100> If it also fixes switcher tests for them
<sil2100> seb128: looking into the failing tests, interesting
<seb128> sil2100, hum, for some definition of interesting right? ;-)
<MCR1> seb128: I now know how to perfectly fix bug 890747 without messing with gnome itself. I will upgrade the Compiz Gnome Compatibility plug-in to also deal with other gnome shortcuts (currently it just deals with showMainMenu, showRunDialog, CommandScreenshot, CommandWindowScreenshot and CommandTerminal)
<ubot5> bug 890747 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - Ctrl Alt Del doesn't do what most people typing it would expect" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890747
<seb128> MCR1, great!
<MCR1> 50% of credit goes to you, seb128 ;)
<MCR1> My fix will also have the positive side-effect that all will be perfectly configurable CCSM style, so you will be easily able to modify everything to your needs if it won't suit you...
<MCR1> Unfortunately (once again) I will have to deal with Ubuntu Compiz patches :P
<MCR1> smspillaz: New plan by MCR: Upgrading the Gnome Compatibility Plugin ! :)
<rye> luv: are the changes only in launcher/ApplicationLauncherIcon.{h,cpp} ?
 * rye is building
<luv> yup
<rye> luv: can't wait to see it built then :)
<luv> well, fingers crossed :-)
<smspillaz> MCR1: cool, I guess
<MCR1> smspillaz: I guess (hope) too, that it will be cool ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: it will enhance compatibility with gnome, while upgrading customization possibility and helping us fix the Ctrl+Alt+Del issue...
<MCR1> smspillaz: but I will keep the first upgrade simple and just add the logout command...
<rye> luv: ok, built and it added the menu! However, in case there are more than one window with the same title it would show one entry and focus the first one. Should there be separators before window list? Where should the list be located - under quit or somewhere in between
<rye> luv: but this is maaaajor usability improvement for me :)
<luv> thanks .. right regarding the seperator:  http://killem.al/windowlist.ogv <- this is how it should work
<luv> regarding the problem with one entry for more windows with same title - right, it handles it in ubuntu 12.04, so I will need to fix the patch against raring
<luv> it really sucks, I can't get VBox guest additions running in raring so it's a nightmare using it
<luv> though, I'm happy it builds fine and mostly works! Could you make a screenshot of how the seperator is placed on raring - it'd be interested to see that.
<rye> luv: aha, in raring the window list is below all the other entries
<luv> well, if i had a fully working (virtual) box running raring, it'd be a matter of an hour getting all these details sorted out :-/
<rye> luv: at what point does vbox fail?
<luv> well there are two problems 1) can't compile unity because of g++ segfault (not vbox related), 2) the vbox - well - i can't install guest additions (tried both, the script coming with VBox and the packages in raring repo) - I am not sure why it doesn't install properly - I should investigate that.
<rye> luv: http://ubuntuone.com/5xzEdYJLFLcjntYP72siJ7
<rye> luv: are you compiling unity inside vbox and get the segfault?
<luv> yes, but somehow i don't think it is vbox related
 * rye installs vbox, why not
<luv> it's not that hard to get g++ segfault with c+11 even on bare metal
<luv> oh, i dont think you have to investigate there ...  i believe the segfault was caused by me not using latest trunk
<luv> i used a week trunk out of convenience (I just ran apt-src install in raring)
<rye> luv: well, i built stuff for quantal/raring/precise in vm under kvm and so far i had no failures of the compiler, so it is a bit strange
<rye> luv: well, i have a unity-team/staging ppa where I get trunk versions packaged and i just do dpkg-buildpackage to get the debs
<rye> luv: are you using amd64 or i386 image?
<luv> it'd be interesting if you could reproduce that segfault indeed ... it's amd64
<luv> could i just add unity-team/staging ppa to my raring install and use apt-src install and get latest trunk unity?
 * rye zsync the fresh iso
<rye> luv: yup, it will be re-built on every commit in compiz/unity/nux
<luv> very good
<luv> yeah, here is an example g++ segfault
<luv> http://pastebin.blesmrt.net/2881/
<luv> g++ -std=gnu++0x c11segfault.cpp -o c11segfault
<luv> segfaults on g++ in ubuntu 12.04 atleast
<rye> luv: ok, that code does segfault on 12.04 but works on raring
<luv> yeah, just tested w/ colleague and it is indeed fixed in gcc-4.7
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_switcher_again/+merge/145578 <- can anyone review and approve? Since we need this reviewed and in to fix the daily builds of unity
<sil2100> mterry: ^
<sil2100> fginther: ^
<bregma> sil2100, just approved it for you
<sil2100> bregma: thanks :)
<bregma> least I could do, given I caused all the trouble
<rye> aha, vbox guest additions cannot be compiled now
<luv> oh, good to get that confirmed, i will try to install raring on a usb drive when i get home
<rye> vboxvideo module cannot be loaded because it cannot be built
<Squarism> WHYY has ubuntu-unity per default occupied the majoryty of all CTRL/ALT/SHIFT + common keys. Do unity developers understand we use their window manager to run "application" that usually rely on keyboard shortcuts?!
<fginther> seb128, I'm looking at the indicators test failure, looks like a setup issue
<seb128> fginther, thanks for looking at it
<fginther> sil2100, do I need to do anything special to rerun the ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing job?
<sil2100> fginther: huh
<sil2100> fginther: not sure, I usually just re-ran it through jenkins
<sil2100> But hm, I did so today and it resulted in a failure ;/
<fginther> sil2100, that's all I wanted to know, just in case I should start some other job
<fginther> sil2100, the failure may be due to a recent utah update, that's why I'm rerunning :-)
<sil2100> ;( ;) Thanks!
<Squarism> Stop hogging all damn hotkeys.. most IDE's are unusable on unity with factory settings
<Squarism> i mean please... in particular stop using combinations of ctrl+alt+shift - theres a win/mac key that can be used for OS specific things
<rye> Squarism: what ctrl+alt+shift keys are grabbed?
<Squarism> CTRL+ALT arrow keys for example
<rye> Squarism: well, that's been used to switch desktops for ages (as far as I remember, in gnome since 2006), ctrl+alt+shift+arrows - to move window to another workspace
<sil2100> I remember ctrl+alt+arrows in Ubuntu since a long time, never had any problems with it myself, I always thought metacity used this keycombination by default as well
<rye> Squarism: in raring by default there will be only one workspace
<Squarism> Well, that could be - but linux/ubuntu desktop was a "enthusiast" OS in those days
<Squarism> To gain market i would focus on catering to people who can develop the OS. Like i use Intellij - most popular ide for worlds most popular language
<Squarism> and its hell
<Squarism> ...ie cater to developers of all sorts
<sil2100> It's hard to have everyone satisfied, sadly
<rye> Squarism: well, what actions are triggered by ctrl+alt+shift+up/down/left/right (I tried to search but can't really find anything)
<rye> aha
<rye> Squarism: forward/back
<Squarism> i really wanna use linux but when i need to reassign all damn keys its problematic... biggest problem though is that some "Super" keys arent modifiable (wo CCSM)... like CTRL+Super + Left/Right
<Squarism> CTRL+ALT left/right is back/forward in intellij
<Squarism> if i could reassign window swithcing to ctrl + super + arrows it would be dandy.. but that is non modifiable
<Squarism> "CTRL+ALT left/right is back/forward in intellij" -> rye
<fginther> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_switcher_again/+merge/145578 is merged
<popey> Squarism: reduce the number of desktops to 1 and then those key combinations will do nothing in Unity
<Squarism> also ALT+F7 and CTRL+ALT+F7 seems occupied by unity
<rye> Squarism: System Settings / Keyboard / Navigation has the Ctrl+Alt shortcuts
<popey> also, when you say "most IDEs" you mean, one specific IDE?
<Squarism> rye, i know.. but i cant ressagin them to Super combinations as many of them are unassignable
<Squarism> well i i know eclipse is shortcut heavy to.
<sil2100> fginther: yay! Thanks!
<rye> erm, ctrl+super+down does not appear to work for restoring window
<Squarism> I like unity as a whole.. and dont want anything else then flee from windows... but with unecessary hurdles like these i get a bit irritated
<Squarism> rye: and ctrl+super + left/right arent modifieable
<rye> Squarism: that is a good point
<MCR1> Squarism: There are a few key-combinations left, which are not configurable/hardcoded. We are working on fixing those as well.
<Squarism> MCR1, thanx - id really appreciate that!
<rye> MCR1: there is ccsm config for ctrl+super left/right
<Squarism> i read everywhere that CCSM isnt supported (ie can crash your desktop).
<MCR1> bug 1017539
<ubot5> bug 1017539 in compizconfig-settings-manager (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash/Compiz Unity plug-in: Missing possibility to change the keyboard shortcut (Ctrl+Tab) to switch between lenses" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017539
<MCR1> bug 1022743
<ubot5> bug 1022743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Hardcoded Unity shortcuts responsible for several problems" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
<MCR1> ^^ this one is partially fixed, but not fully yet
<dednick> Squarism: unfortunately there are always going to be conflicts with key-bindings, we can only do so much without making crazyily complicated ones. Do you use multiple workspaces? Or can you change the bindings in intellij?
<MCR1> Squarism: Unfortunately CCSM is not installed by default - yes...
<MCR1> Squarism: *maybe* this will change again as stability has improved a lot lately
<Squarism> dednick, i use multiple workspaces. One of the reasons i like unity/ubuntu
<rye> Squarism: CCSM is simply modifying the options that later read by compiz plugins (and unityshell as a plugin) and I personally rendered my unity session unusable several times with ccsm (or at other times got compiz to crash). But the config is stored in ~/.config/dconf/user and i usually reverted to removing that and relogin. OTOH I am running a bleeding edge version of ubuntu/unity
<rye> which reminds me I wanted to crash compiz and report that
<MCR1> hehe
<dednick> hmm. suspend menu button looked suspiciously like the system settings menu. Think i need sleep.
<Squarism> dednick, And as intellij is what I work with all days regardless of OS (sometimes on collegues machines, sometimes on client computer) - i prefer to use factory settings there
<dednick> Squarism: Super+Ctrl+left/right work ok for me.
<Squarism> dednick, to reassign?
<rye> MCR1: by hardcoded shortcuts - do you mean that they are hardcoded in the code or that they are exposed via CCSM only?
<Squarism> ...wo CCSM?
<dednick> i just assigned it in the keyboard shortcuts section of system settings
<dednick> oh wait...
<dednick> no, i was right. it is working. I just assigned it to the move window to left/right workspace. But the same works for switch to left/right
<dednick> Squarism: ^
<MCR1> rye: unfortunately hardcoded in the code
<Squarism> dednick, hmm.. on 12.04 it doesnt work (tested right now) and at home i run 12.10 and there its not listed (in shortcut settings)  atleast
<dednick> Squarism: I'm on 12.10. You on latest updates?
<Squarism> i installed it 2 weeks ago
<Squarism> filed a bug on launchpad about then also
<dednick> Squarism: system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> navigation . Not there?
<Squarism> dednick, no.. Exactly
<Squarism> "Semi-maximizes window" or whatever its called
<Squarism> dednick, you have such a setting?
<dednick> Squarism: er, no. that sounds like something to do with an on-screen keyboard.
<Squarism> "Semi maximize" = maximize to occupy half-right or half-right screen
<dednick> Squarism: http://ubuntuone.com/40X7ZumcAvJk9IUD4EdDId
<Squarism> dednick, sure - i can do that too.. but the default function "semi-maximize" is left on too / conflicts .. and it seems it has precedance
<dednick> Squarism: i see. Use Super + Alt then? :)
<fginther> sil2100, now that your switcher branch has landed, should we restart the daily testing?
<Squarism> can one get involved in unity in some way?
<Squarism> ie to release a patch on a released verison so to speak
<sil2100> fginther: yes, let's do that :)
 * sil2100 almost got the ibus tests fixed
<sil2100> Almost
<sil2100> I need to prepare something packaging related to dee now
<fginther> sil2100, ok
<Squarism> would appriciate a lead on where to start - ie fixing issues in unity
<sil2100> Squarism: yes, contributions are most welcome :)
<sil2100> Ok, so - which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dednick> Squarism: I'll point you at the standard website. I'm not sure about the process for community contributions (but I'm sure there is one). http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<Squarism> sil2100, 12.04 and 12.10
<Squarism> I presented a choice here http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/
<Squarism> is shortcut stuff in unity, common components or common libraries
<sil2100> Squarism: the shortcut mechanism is in compiz, but Unity shortcut definitions are in the unity source code
<sil2100> Squarism: although some of the shortcuts you mentioned are not related to Unity but to other compiz plugins
<Squarism> oh ok
<sil2100> Squarism: but everything you need is defined in the bazaar branches of lp:unity and lp:compiz
<sil2100> But those repositories have the latest changes for the upcoming release 13.04
<sil2100> (bleeding edge)
<Squarism> oh.. hot!
<sil2100> 12.10 branches are in lp:unity/6.0 and lp:compiz/0.9.8
<sil2100> But the rule is that we prefer patches first being sent to trunk (bleeding edge) and then back-ported to the earlier releases
<Squarism> taking notes!
<Squarism> how does the typical unity developer work? I mean.. if u develop.. how do you view/test your changes?
<sil2100> Squarism: it's maybe a *bit* complicated, but well, the code is rather well readable
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I usually build packages from source and test them on my system
<MCR1> Squarism: Right now there is Ubuntu Developer Week on the #ubuntu-classroom channel
<MCR1> Squarism: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2013/01/30/ubuntu-developer-week-day-1-is-over-whats-up-on-day-2/
<Squarism> Will that require a reboot for every test then?
<sil2100> Squarism: it depends on developers - some prefer building packages directly from trunk and installing by make install, but I always prefer building a test package by using bzr builddeb and then testing
<sil2100> Since I can easily revert to an earlier version
<sil2100> Squarism: nooo, you just need to restart compiz/unity
<dednick> Squarism: smaller changes can be tested on standalone unity components (eg dash or launcher standalone apps). But with things that need system-wide integration like shortcuts, we have dev staging sets which use to test.
<sil2100> Squarism: it's usually a unity --replace call
<sil2100> We're welcome to all new, precious contributors
<Squarism> I do alot of programming in my free time so why not
<dednick> Squarism: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ gives instruction on how to build a staging set. But it "may" be a bit out of date.
<Squarism> will need to get a working process up first though
<Squarism> Thanx guys!
<Squarism> Will try to bite my teeth into this when my current project is done.. (week or two)
<rperier> sil2100: What do you think about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1108956 ? I meant, finally this is a real bug or not I am confused
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1108956 in Unity "The dash closes when trying to switch from Command lens to home lens" [Undecided,New]
<rperier> (otherwise I will work on another bug, np)
<MCR1> rperier: IMHO the problem here is that Super is used to open/close the Dash primarily and Dash Home does not have a specific shortcut like the other lenses...
<rperier> MCR1: this is not a shortcuts problems, but a problem about the switch, the transition
<rperier> is it acceptable to have the dash closed when pressing "super" from the command lens ?
<rperier> if yes, np this is not a bug and it can be closed :)
<MCR1> If you change the behaviour the bug would be: Super does not close the Dash when Command Lens is opened
<MCR1> but I noticed that pressing Alt+F2 again it does not close, which it imho should...
<MCR1> rperier: But I confirmed the other related bug Dash->Command Lens, which you already fixed. And I can confirm your fix as well. Top job !
<rperier> MCR1: you're confusing me :D
<rperier> the code fix is valid, and not the bug ?
 * rperier needs a coffee
<MCR1> rperier: imho you should think about implementing a toggle function for Alt+F2 first, otherwise you will not be able to directly close the command lens
<rperier> ah !
<rperier> I see
<MCR1> rperier: as Alt+F2 does not close the command lens at the moment (which imho is a bug)
<MCR1> with your solution (which is nice) you would always HAVE to switch from command to home before being able to fully close everything with keys...
<rperier> MCR1: it works here, I meant If I press ALT+F2 it opens the command lens, if I press ALF+F2 a second time, it closes it
<rperier> mhhh... I see
<MCR1> raring, latest trunk ?
<rperier> raring from mirrors
<MCR1> does not close here
<rperier> okay so I need to add a toogle function for ALT+F2 (I agree now) and then my bug might be acceptable ?
<rperier> the correct solution would be:   switch from home.lens to command.lens , switch from command.lens to home.lens (both without closing the dash)  + toogle function for ALT+F2 ?
<rperier> ideally
<MCR1> I am just a community member adding his 2 cents -> you got to assign the bug to Ayatana Design and set it to incomplete
<rperier> ok :)
<sil2100> rperier: hi! Yes, I agree with MCR1 that it's best to poke design about this ;)
<sil2100> rperier: you can also try quickly poking JohnLea when he's around, usually a bit earlier
<sil2100> Since this seems like a small issue that can be commented on real quickly
<sil2100> fginther: hm, strangeness - the ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing finished, but only ati tests ran for build 98
<sil2100> fginther: why do things like that happen?
<sil2100> I see you started job 99, hope we have more luck with that
<fginther> sil2100, there was a hang in the intel and nvidia so it was restarted
<fginther> sil2100,  there was a machine resource issue which I'm told is now resolved :-)
<sil2100> uuuu ;) Great to know, thanks!
<cwayne> mhall119: when is the switch to that new api?
<mhall119> cwayne: for scopes?
<cwayne> mhall119: yar
<mhall119> cwayne: nope, but soon
<mterry> Yay for the unity stack passing again
 * mterry looks at the dbus-test-runner failing because of g_type_init
<mterry> ah, tedg already merged that
<mterry> fginther, hello!  So about crashes that happen during autopilot tests, that cause the remainder of the tests not to be run.  Can we change the jenkins logic to fail the build if autopilot or X crashes or some such?
<fginther> mterry, yes, I think veebers was looking into implementing that
<fginther> mterry, we discussed it yesterday
<mterry> fginther, awesome, OK
<luv> oh, I see my merged got merged into lp:unity even though it's not working properly yet ;-)
<luv> s/merged/branch/
<luv> well, at least I have motivation to polish it out tonight :-)
<mterry> bregma, a couple focus test failures: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
 * bregma give a quick glance
 * bregma suspects https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_enhance_test_hud/+merge/145595
<mterry> bregma, how would that fix the failures?  That just adds a new assert
<fginther> mterry, just a theory, but the assert will wait 10 seconds for it to become true, that might be enough to fix the test if it's timing related
<fginther> mterry, in this case, the test may be failing because the application window is not ready. the assert sil2100 added will fix that
<mterry> fginther, hrm.  OK.  We'll see if it helps
<luv> I see, it's just a proposal, missed that in the email. I was a bit scared that code would make it through.
<mterry> fginther, could jenkins have some -dbg packages installed when running?  That way, when apport creates a .crash file, it would have symbols built-in
<mterry> fginther, bryce can't get a good stack out of the Xorg crash
<fginther> mterry, if we know the list of packages, we can add it
<fginther> mterry, is that something that would normally be handled by apport-retrace?
<mterry> fginther, yeah I guess.  But apport can do it upfront if dbg symbols are already around
<mterry> fginther, we'd want at least xserver-xorg-core-dbg.  Asking bryce if there are other useful ones
<luv> Trevinho: hi, im just reading your review, thanks for the comments. I dont fully understand the comment " At that point call it into GetMenus() putting the items you computed into the result list." under line 22
<luv> also, does it really matter if I use "for (auto const& w : Windows())" instead of 'for ( auto w: Windows() ) {" ... Window is just a 64bit integer anyway
<luv> i am happy to change so it follows the project's way, indeed
<mterry> fginther, can we start with at least: libdconf-dbg libdconf-dbus-1-dbg xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<mterry> fginther, those seem to be related to the two crash files we have now
<fginther> mterry, got it
<Trevinho> luv: no, Windows() a list of WindowPtr... Yeah, copying a shared_ptr is not that much, but if we can save it it's better
<Trevinho> luv: I mean, you should add a call into GetMenus() to ensure that you build your _window_menus_items, then you merge these with the results... But it's better if you do that into GetMenus
<mterry> fginther, also libdrm2-dbg libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg  libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg
<mterry> fginther, is it also possible to have jenkins run ubuntu-bug --save=PATH and upload PATH too (for logs and stuff when it crashes)
<mterry> fginther, it can be run on a .crash file
<fginther> veebers, ^^
<veebers> mterry, fginther yep I can add that too
<fginther> mterry, we were seeing apport-retrace crash on the test machines
<fginther> mterry, which is causing the unprocessed crashes, hopefully these other steps will work
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-31
<veebers> mterry: ping
<rperier> JohnLea: Hi, sil2100 suggested me to contact you about a bug. ping me when you have a bit of time
<rperier> s/a bit of/some/
<luv> Trevinho: I see Windows() has been changed between 5.0 and 6.0, Re second comment - I build _window_menu_items in AddMenuItemsWindowList and when this method finishes, then I should merge _window_menu_items into results in GetMenus?
<luv> won't be able to get those fixed until next week though :-/ going to fosdem tomorrow morning ... are you guys going?
<Trevinho> luv: unfortunately not...
<Trevinho> luv: no problem, do that when you've time
<JohnLea> rperier; hyia, what's the issue?
<rperier> JohnLea: hi, this is the bug 1108956
<ubot5> bug 1108956 in Unity "The dash closes when trying to switch from Command lens to home lens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108956
<rperier> I solved bug which closed the dash when switching from the dash to the command lens. This bug is the oppositive
<rperier> and I don't know if this is a real bug or an expected behaviour
<rperier> so I need to ask the design team :)
<JohnLea> rperier; ahh, the reason for this issue there is that the ALT F2 command mode was never intended to be part of the Dash.  I just tested it now and it brings up the Dash, complete with the bottom Dash nav bar!! however this was never the original intention. Someone must have changed it during the 12.04 development cycle and we never noticed...  But given that this change has happened, your suggested fix sounds sensible, so +1 from me,
<JohnLea>  I am updating the bug with a 'design ok'.
<rperier> awesome ! thanks !
<rperier> So, we should be able to switch to any lens without closing the dash ? right ?
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) I fixed everything here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix966099-add-unmaximize-or-minimize-window-key/+merge/145464
<luv> btw does the merge proposal means ayatana team is happy with the idea?
<MCR1> duflu: Would be nice if you could approve it, then we could merge the Unity branch as well...
<duflu> MCR1: Ok thanks. Wait for Brandon or someone to review it. I'm not working on Compiz right now
<MCR1> duflu: Oh no - we need you !
<sil2100> luv: I guess so - Fix Committed in the Ayatana Design task usually means 'ok' to design
<sil2100> luv: but you can poke JohnLea directly to be sure - but since I indeed saw his merge comment, once these things get fixed it seems OK to be merged into unity raring ;)
<luv> oh, that's great! :-)
 * rye thinks that dynamic workspaces is not such a bad idea. I need to switch context completely and have a new set of apps opened. But I need to do this once a week or even less. And i don't need all other workspaces at the other times...
<luv> not a big fun of dynamic workspaces myself, but I really like the new polished gtk theme in raring
<luv> fan
<MCR1> bregma: Hi :) This: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.9/revision/3584 seems to have caused a regression.
<MCR1> bregma: Compiz is supposed to load self-compiled plugins from ~/.compiz-1/plugins - they should override standard installation plugins - Compiz is not doing that anymore
 * MCR1 was wondering why his fixes in ~/.compiz-1/plugins suddenly were not working anymore...
<Mirv> sil2100: should we perhaps ask for removal of the bamf:s in the p/q queues? the fix we got in there is only 1/2 of the real fix, and it's not worth that much to only publish the partial fix
<Mirv> sil2100: Trevinho has now committed the full fix to all our branches, so I'd suggest 1. ask for removal, 2. cherry-pick on top of our p/q bamf:s, 3. push again
<Mirv> (bug #1108380)
<ubot5> bug 1108380 in BAMF 0.3 "Java Web Start windows launched from browser are still grouped even if different" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108380
<Trevinho> Mirv: agreedo
<rye> hi, i have a weird issue with openoffice in raring - the global menu somehow gets disconnected from the underlying application - i can click Print Preview and a tick will appear in the menu but nothing else will happen - dbus-monitor says    string "No such interface `org.gtk.Actions' on object at path /window/106954808"
<rye>  
<rye> bug #1085169, nevermind
<ubot5> bug 1085169 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Menus Stop Working even with libreoffice>=1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 and indicator-appmenu>=12.10.3-0ubuntu2.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085169
<MCR1> If someone has time to approve those, I would be pleased :) :
<MCR1> 1. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1099100-thumbnail-title-text-issues.0/+merge/144954
<MCR1> 2. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix966099-add-unmaximize-or-minimize-window-key/+merge/145464
<MCR1> 3. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix966099-shortcut-fails-to-minimize-just-restores/+merge/145474
<bregma> MCR1,  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.9/revision/3584 caused an ABI break, you will need to rebuild your self-compiled plugins
<MCR1> bregma: Ah, yeah - that might be it - thanks :)
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, sounds good to me, let me check the fix then
<sil2100> Mirv: I could take care of the quantal version then, but we'll have to probably re-do basic integration testing for those before we push
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<Mirv> sil2100: I'll ask for the removals
<Mirv> that was fast
<sil2100> Removed?
<sil2100> Probably an one-click action
<Mirv> yes
<pokkerface> hi all, i have ubuntu 12.10 unity 6.2 , do you know how to show windows of the app when hovering over the icon in the launcher???
<pokkerface> i know it can be done with double click , but it is really slow to make 3 clicks to access a window
<luv> pokkerface: would this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1107866 help?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1107866 in unity (Ubuntu) "Show window list when right clicking an icon in launcher - enables quick window switching" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sil2100> pokkerface: hi, you mean seeing what windows of an application are open? One click is enough on the launcher btw.
<pokkerface> one click opens the last you had active
<ritz> hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/806248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "unity::TimeUtil::TimeDelta returns an int value which overflows after 24 days of uptime" [High,In progress]
<ritz> need this pushed to precise
<pokkerface> luv: yes that is what I meant
<sil2100> ritz: I think Mirv was taking care of pushing it to precise
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<ritz> sil2100 Mirv thanks :)
<ritz> this is from a premium customer
<luv> pokkerface: cool, I started working on that recently - needs some more polishing before unity devs are happy to merge though. I am happy the feature is in demand :-)
<pokkerface> luv, excellent ! thanks
<Mirv> seb128: could you push that ^ to queue? merge request at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity/ubuntu.lp806248-fix-int32-buffer-overflow-5.0/+merge/145178
<rperier> bregma: the fix has been accepted by the design team (it was you who had asked me to assign this bug to the design team, right ? don't remember...)
<pokkerface> luv, what languages are used for programming the unity desktop?
<rperier> I meant, the bug not the fix :)
<seb128> Mirv, looking
<ritz> Mirv thanks :)
<Mirv> ritz: no prob :)
<ritz> Mirv++
<Mirv> seb128: thank you for the upload
<luv> pokkerface: apt-src install unity and see for yourself :-) you can then make your changes and run dpkg-buildpackage to get nice deb pkgs
<seb128> Mirv, yw, thanks for the fix ;-)
<pokkerface> luv, ok ;)
<pokkerface> luv, as a suggestion it would be good to have a small preview of the opened windows, to move the mouse less distance
<sil2100> pokkerface: there is a concept being worked on for getting it even better, here's the bug for that one:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1081843
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1081843 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher, Window Management - More Effective window switching for apps with multiple windows using the Launcher" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> pokkerface: this approach uses the mouse wheel as well, which is fast for mouse users
<fginther> mterry, today's ps-indicators is showing an X crash on nvidia and 1 test failure on intel
<fginther> mterry, ps-unity-autopilot had 52 total failures, near the normal amount
<mterry> fginther, OK, we had 2 test failures on intel yesterday, so we're getting better!  :)
<fginther> mterry, do we need a clean indicator run before releasing?
<pokkerface> sil2100, that implementation would be great!
<mterry> sil2100, do you know what http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/unity.tests.test_panel/PanelIndicatorEntryTests/test_menu_opens_on_click_Single_Monitor_/ might be?
<mterry> fginther, I'm looking at failures now, trying to see how bad they are
<fginther> mterry, ok
<sil2100> Ah, forgot about the failures
<sil2100> Looking now
<sil2100> mterry: ah, this one... it only happens on intel I noticed
<sil2100> mterry: could not reproduce that one yesterday, I assumed it was a single failure, but I see it happens more frequently ;/
<sil2100> mterry: also, sometimes not really autopilot is at fault, but unity just has those random quirks
<mterry> sil2100, is the video instructive?
<mterry> sil2100, we're trying to get rid of these random quirks!
<mterry> :)
<sil2100> mterry: it's as it was before - the Calculator doesn't export its menu to the panel, maybe because of some previously executed test? I'll try checking that
<sil2100> mterry: yes ;p But we need to fix those quirks in unity!
<sil2100> :)
<mterry> fginther, I'm seeing "/tmp/hudson1736751589422415328.sh: line 4: ./fail_if_interesting_crashes.sh: No such file or directory" in unity's autopilot test console output
<fginther> mterry, that was caused by a typo from veebers adding the "fail on crash" step
<rperier> as it has been validated by the design team, could I get inputs on bug 1108956 ? (when you have some time)
<ubot5> bug 1108956 in unity (Ubuntu) "The dash closes when trying to switch from Command lens to home lens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108956
<fginther> mterry, If not for that error, the build would have finished unstable
<mterry> fginther, is a fix on the way / deployed?
<fginther> mterry, he claims to have fixed it in the job, should work on the next run
<mterry> fginther, (I'm still getting familiar with verbiage) and by unstable, you mean tests failed, but not enough to cause the build to fail?
<mterry> fginther, i.e. a "normal" amount of failure?
<fginther> mterry, yes, the build is unstable because there were some test failures
<mterry> Who's looking after misc stack?  cyphermox ?
<cyphermox> yeah
<mterry> cyphermox, here's a chance for you to practice manually publishing if ya like.  The stack failed for packaging changes
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> I haven't had time to create an account and all of that
<cyphermox> mterry: could you please take care of it?
<mterry> cyphermox, sure
<cyphermox> I'm still working on nexus7 stuff
<cyphermox> assuming of course the packaging changes make sense :)
<mterry> cyphermox, I can't seem to get into nexus7 stuff :)
<cyphermox> really?
<mterry> cyphermox, they do  :)
<mterry> cyphermox, I have done a bit, just not as much as I wanted
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> well... the not as much as I wanted is still true for me
<cyphermox> it's crazy slow to get stuff done
<sil2100> rperier: I think you might assume that the best fix to this issue is being able to switch back to the dash when Super is pressed ;)
<rperier> sil2100: this is what I suggested in the fix, it should switch to the home.lens (the default len when you press Super) without closing the dash :)
<rperier> no?
<sil2100> rperier: yes, I think that's the right way to go
<sil2100> rperier: once you submit a merge request, it will be additionally validated by design and told when something's wrong ;)
<rperier> I think that the code fix might be acceptable, however I am not sure at all about the autopilot test
<rperier> sil2100: ok
<rperier> noted
<sil2100> rperier: I can be of help with the autopilot test if anything
<sil2100> rperier: but it should be simply 'open the command lens, tap keybinding for dash home and check if the dash is visible and the home lens selected'
<mterry> fginther, did you get around to adding the result of "ubuntu-bug XXX.crash --save=XXX.logs" to the artifacts?  I don't see such a bug-bundle
<rperier> yeah, I agree, I meant, I am not familiar yet with autopilot API ;)
<rperier> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~rperier/unity/command-lens-switching/+merge/145882
<fginther> mterry, checking to see if veebers got to it...
<rperier> (feel free to do another task if you have something with a higher priority, there's no hurry)
<sil2100> rperier: will test and review in a moment!
<rperier> ok
<rperier> np
<rperier> as I said, there's no hurry :)
<fginther> mterry, sadly no, looks like only the extra -dbg packages made it. My irc logs indicate he was working on the bug collection but may have run into issues
<fginther> mterry, I'll follow up with him today and see if we can get it in today
<fginther> mterry, do you know if ubuntu-bug requires network access?
<mterry> fginther, I don't believe so if you use it with --save.  I think it just collects logs and such
<fginther> mterry, thanks
<mterry> fginther, so the problem with the nvidia crash is that the proprietary drivers are going to make it hard to get a useful stacktrace (and that is born out by no good stacktrace this time, even with -dbg).  So logs are going to be most helpful here
<sil2100> mterry: it seems that the test_menu_opens_on_click failure is a regression that appears seldomly, will try to find the reason for that one once I'm done with something
<sil2100> mterry: the funny thing is that it only seems to happen on intel in jenkins, right ;) ?
<mterry> sil2100, I'm not sure; I haven't noticed its history
<mterry> sil2100, only on intel this last run for sure
<sil2100> mterry: for instance build 96 has a failure in test_menu_closes_on_click_outside because of the same bug, since the menu didn't get exported
<sil2100> And it's also intel only
<mterry> sil2100, maybe a race condition and only the intel machine is slow/fast enough to hit it occasionally?
<mterry> sil2100, or uninitialized var
<sil2100> mterry: maybe? I'll be looking for that, looks like another uninitialized var, but since it's in the panel it might be a bit more to find it
<sil2100> mterry: andyrock said it also happens for him too
<sil2100> andyrock: what machine do you have ;) ?
<andyrock> sil2100, ivy bridge i7
<mterry> sil2100, I have an intel too, but haven't run those tests to reproduce yet (in middle of something else, can swing around in a bit)
<sil2100> andyrock: makes sense - thanks!
<sil2100> mterry: thanks :) No hurry, I'll browse through the code in the meantime
<andyrock> sil2100, what ap test is failing?
<andyrock> are you sure that unity just fails to display the menus
<andyrock> i mean the menus are correctly exported
<sil2100> andyrock: tests from the test_menu_closes_on_click_* suite
<andyrock> unity just fails to draw them
<andyrock> brb (coffee time)
<sil2100> andyrock: hm, well, maybe? But AP polls the panel emulator for menu entries with no luck
<sil2100> andyrock: ok
<andyrock> sil2100, so self.panel.menus.get_entries() fails right?
<sil2100> andyrock: yes
<sil2100> andyrock: no results returned, and the videos show no menu on the panel
<mterry> sil2100, andyrock : I can get some errors in mouse_open_indicator() calls because the previous window's menus are on the panel instead of Calculator's
<mterry> (on my local intel machine)
<mterry> 3 instances in one test run of unity.tests.test_panel.PanelIndicatorEntryTests
<sil2100> hm? That's strange indeed
<sil2100> mterry: you have menus but wrong ones yes? This might be the same problem even, hmm
<sil2100> mterry: how reproducible is it?
<mterry> sil2100, rather.  3, 1, and 2 failures when running that suite of 4 tests
<mterry> sil2100, I get a character printed to the console during the test
<mterry> sil2100, ^[ during the test, and [A or [B on the prompt after..
<mterry> which is weird, because joined, isn't that arrow keys?
<sil2100> hm, heh
<sil2100> Yes, maybe it's for workspace switching
<sil2100> mterry: you have one workspace, right?
<mterry> sil2100, I have workspaces off
<sil2100> So maybe the key combinations have no effect and now compiz simply doesn't fetch the keys
<sil2100> And they get through into the terminal
<mterry> sil2100, but to your earlier question, yes.  menus, but the wrong ones
<sil2100> Sp it shouldn't be a problem
<mterry> sil2100, hmm...  I'm not running staging.  So I might be a bit behind trunk.  Let me update and rerun these tests
<rperier> I'll help you fix importants bugs next week and write tests
<sil2100> :)
<fginther> sil2100, something strange there are two other tests in that suite which go through open_app_and_get_menu_entry and pass
<sil2100> fginther: yes, since it's broken only sometimes
<sil2100> It's not completely reproducible
<sil2100> Just it seems sometimes when an application is opened, the menu *might* be broken
<fginther> maybe open_app_and_get_menu_entry needs to assert that the calculator has focus before trying to grab the menus
<fginther> sil2100, ^
<fginther> hmm, maybe not, the refresh_fn 'should' take care of that
<mterry> sil2100, harder to reproduce when I'm running staging, but still possible.  1 failure in 5 test runs
<andyrock> sil2100, should not be related but on trunk panel menus don't respect Fitt's law
<sil2100> fginther: but it does have focus, since the videos show that it does
<andyrock> not always
<mterry> Now this is interesting...  test_menu_opens_on_click has shown me two failures: one with the previous menu, and one with the Calculator menu that never opened
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> When it never opened, did you see the calculator menu appear?
<mterry> sil2100, define appear.  It showed on the panel.  The mouse was hovering over it.  But it never opened
<sil2100> mterry: ah, the mouse was hovering over it? hmmm
<sil2100> I'll try a bit to get it reproduced here, wait one moment
<mterry> sil2100, export i=0; while autopilot run unity.tests.test_panel.PanelIndicatorEntryTests.test_menu_opens_on_click; do export i=$((i + 1)); echo $i; done
<mterry> sil2100, that seems to get it within 10
<mterry> sil2100, usually the previous-menu failure
<sil2100> Strange thing
<sil2100> mterry: ran it 21 times and could not reproduce - what machine are you running?
<sil2100> mterry: anyway, I think this needs creating a bug about it anyway, I'll fill it in anyway if you don't mind
<mterry> sil2100, a dell sputnik.  amd64, intel core i7
<mterry> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> Since I didn't see an existing bug for this strangeness
<mterry> sil2100, I'm happy to test solutions
<mterry> fginther, looking at the clientlogs/dx-autopilot-nvidia_master.run_2013-01-31_03-01-10.yaml file for the failed nvidia run, I see that apport-retrace fails with a None options.cache
<mterry> fginther, looks like that is keeping us from having a retraced crash file
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1111623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1111623 in Unity "Rarely application menus not exported to the panel correctly" [Undecided,New]
<rye> hello, i had a question like this for ages - when I connect my external display to my laptop  I need to go to Appearance settings for Gnome/Unity to realize the display is connected. Is that supposed to be so?
<mterry> veebers, ^ on the apport-retrace failure
<ignerous> how to markup the panel clock applet and decrease the font size in ubuntu 12.10
<fginther> mterry, thanks. I'll have a look
<ignerous> how to markup the panel clock applet and decrease the font size in ubuntu 12.10
<ignerous> how to markup the panel clock applet and decrease the font size in ubuntu 12.10 like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Top-Expanded-Edge-Panel_015-copy.png
<sil2100> fginther: you think it makes sense to re-run the indicator tests?
<ignerous> anyone????
<sil2100> ignerous: hi, I think there was a tool for that, but I can't really help right now
<sil2100> fginther: I don't want to spam the indicator test results
<ignerous> anyone????
<sil2100> ignerous: if anyone present would know how to help, he would answer
<sil2100> ignerous: try #ubuntu for Ubuntu support
<rye> ignerous: current implementation does not allow markup
<rye> ignerous: you can set a custom format but not change the way the indicator is rendered
<ignerous> :(
<ignerous> i tried #ubuntu but the recommend this channel for help
<rye> ignerous: the format is set  as in gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime custom-time-format '%Y-%m-%d'
<rye> ignerous: and to switch to custom format -  gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime time-format 'custom' (by default it is locale-default)
<ignerous> okay
<ignerous> ohhh
<qengho> Hi hi. I see my preferences clobbered back to default every so often.  Key combinations are particularly bad to have to set up again.  Should I be looking for a storage problem, or are there any circumstances under which unity thinks it's okay to discard preferences?
<JanC> qengho: all preferences or some?
<qengho> JanC: The ones I really care about are key combinations and number of desktops.
<qengho> JanC: if others change, i do not notice.
<JanC> qengho: there is/was a bug about that
<JanC> e.g. keys to switch to particular desktops
<JanC> you might want to search LP
<veebers> mterry: interesting, that appears to be a different issue that I had originally: https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1103709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1103709 in Apport "apport-retrace gives an exception retrace when processing a crash file" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> veebers, no, looks the same to me
<veebers> mterry: oh? Ah yes I see now
 * veebers thinks he needs a coffee :-P
<mterry> veebers, do we need to pass -C?
 * veebers checks the manpages
<veebers> mterry: I hadn't need to before
<veebers> (i.e. it was working in the past)
<mterry> veebers, looking at the code, it seems that --sandbox and --cache go hand in hand
<mterry> veebers, you either have both or neither.  There's a nice check for cache without sandbox, but they forgot the other way
<mterry> veebers, well, it seems like we could easily work around this for the moment.  I'd like to be able to use those logs to decide how bad this nvidia thing is
<veebers> mterry: sorry I was in a meeting
<veebers> mterry: oh ok, I'll add that and fire off another run
<mterry> bregma, a recent nvidia unity-autopilot run had a lot of new failures: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-nvidia/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
 * bregma looks
<mterry> bregma, errors like:
<mterry> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mterry>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity/tests/test_dash.py", line 1106, in test_right_click_on_preview_ratings_widget_cancel_preview
<mterry>     ratings_widget = self.preview_container.current_preview.ratings_widget[0]
<mterry> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'ratings_widget'
<bregma> hmm, I see no recent changes in unity that should have that effect
<bregma> most of the falures seem related to DBus somehow
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-01
<veebers> mterry: forgot to mention, from initial tests it appears that adding the -C makes it work. Well spotted
<mterry> veebers, nice!
<MCR1> Mirv, sil2100: Hi :) I am trying to patch lp:~compiz-team/compiz/ubuntu to fix an issue, but the new keyboard shortcut merged yesterday seems to not have reached this branch yet. Can you update this for me ?
<MCR1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.9/revision/3591
<MCR1> ^^ this is what it is about. But the new keyboard shortcut unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key is not yet in lp:~compiz-team/compiz/ubuntu...
<sil2100> MCR1: hi!
<sil2100> MCR1: hm, you want to back-port this fix to quantal?
<sil2100> MCR1: since lp:~compiz-team/compiz/ubuntu is not used in raring anymore, as we have packaging inside the source trunk now
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi. Do you understand my problem ?
<MCR1> sil2100: ah, that explains a bit :)
<sil2100> MCR1: yes, I think I do, but I need to first understand why you want to use lp:~compiz-team/compiz/ubuntu - since this branch is not used anymore at all I think, since even packaging for quantal is in a different branch now I think
<sil2100> And packaging for compiz is inline, as we're doing daily releases now, so it's not necessary to do it seperately
<MCR1> sil2100: So I just need to fix it in lp:compiz, yes ?
<MCR1> sil2100: Great
<sil2100> MCR1: yes, if you want it fixed in raring ;)
<MCR1> Thanx a lot 4 your information.
<sil2100> np!
<MCR1> (3 branches for one shortcut ;))
<MCR1> At least I have learned now how these patching voodoo magic worx :)
<MCR1> JohnLea: I am proud to announce that bug 966099 will be fully fixed today. You should be able to use it tomorrow on Raring :)
<ubot5> bug 966099 in Unity "Keyboard shortcut overlay says Ctrl+Super+Down "minimises" the current window, but it doesn't" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966099
<Mirv> MCR1: yeah the upstream branch changelog now gets somewhat messier but otherwise it's much easier that packaging is included
<Mirv> so that change was now done for compiz and the whole unity stack in raring
<JohnLea> MCR1; super cool ;-)  BTW, have you seen bug #878820 ?   The fix you have done for this bug should also make it possible to implement the "Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 5" shortcut defined in bug #878820
<ubot5> bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878820
<MCR1> JohnLea: Toggle Maximized is already implemented - I do not have original shortcuts here - does it not work at the moment ?
<JohnLea> MCR1; but I don't think the "if maximised, pressing 'Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 5' again restores the window" is implemented
<MCR1> JohnLea: Please try again - it should be
<JohnLea> MCR1; give me 2 minutes...
<MCR1> JohnLea: The key is named toggle_window_maximized_key and is in CCSM->General->Key bindings
<MCR1> JohnLea: The default for it is Ctrl+Alt+KP5, so it *should* work already...
<MCR1> JohnLea: Toggling stuff is less complicated than the other one ;)
 * MCR1 finally won the quilt battle :)
<JohnLea> MCR1; you are correct 'Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 5' both maximises and then restores the window.  The only shortcuts from this bug that don't work atm are "Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 4" and "Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 6"
<MCR1> JohnLea: Should those also toggle ?
<JohnLea> MCR1; no, only 'Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 5' should toggle.  All the other shortcuts listed in the bug should do nothing if pressed for a second time
<MCR1> then it is okay now
<JohnLea> MCR1; cool, many thanks for fixing bug 966099  ;-)
<ubot5> bug 966099 in Unity "Keyboard shortcut overlay says Ctrl+Super+Down "minimises" the current window, but it doesn't" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966099
<MCR1> JohnLea: I wanted to look at bug 878820 anyway and make behavior configurable there - as many old-time Compiz users miss the old behaviour
<ubot5> bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878820
<MCR1> JohnLea: So everyone could be satisfied
<MCR1> JohnLea: First I will make everything behave according to your wish, but with the option to use the old grid behaviour
<MCR1> JohnLea: How does that sound ?
<MCR1> Mirv, sil2100: Hope this is correct: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix966099-refresh-quilt-patch/+merge/146103 ?
<sil2100> MCR1: let me take a look
<rye> uhm
<rye> was blur reverted?
<MCR1> sil2100: Thanks :)
<MCR1> rye: Which blur ?
<Mirv> looks correct at first sight
<rye> MCR1: there was a change in blur tech for dash background, in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/trunk/revision/751 which made it really fast to fade in, but at some point dash started fading in slow again
<sil2100> MCR1: hm, I'm not sure if that's correct
<rye> hm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3083
<MCR1> sil2100: I am also not sure ;)
<sil2100> MCR1: I commented on the merge request
<popey> Mirv: sil2100 I'm getting bug 1103475 in raring in virtualbox (my vbox was broken and I just fixed it only to find compiz barfs in the way we found it did on quantal)
<ubot5> bug 1103475 in Compiz "compiz fails to start properly after update to 1:0.9.8.6+bzr3432-0ubuntu1~test1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103475
<popey> confirmed by someone else too
<sil2100> popey: huh? But it didn't bail out before, right?
<popey> i haven't had it running in raring for a while
<popey> vbox was broken
<sil2100> Ah
<popey> still is, had to manually patch their driver
<popey> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=53708
<sil2100> Ok, so it's indeed a compiz problem
<popey> ya
<sil2100> popey: it's probably the fix that Francis bisected... I think we need to poke Daniel about that, let me write an e-mail maybe
<popey> can you look at what duflu backed out for quantal and see if we can back that out of raring? or "fix"
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> popey: Daniel didn't back it out yet for quantal - I prepared a merge request with the back-out but it still didn't get accepted
<popey> bah
<sil2100> popey: so quantal trunk is still broken - just no one knows since it's not released yet ;)
<Mirv> and if it wasn't broken we'd do a release since that was already planned sans this bug
<sil2100> Oh!
<MCR1> sil2100: I do not know why quilt did it that way... I did what http://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt describes... :(
<sil2100> I also noticed that Sam commented on my revert MRQ
<sil2100> As always, a big but detailed comment, solid info
 * sil2100 reads up
<sil2100> Maybe smspillaz came up with a solution, since I see he proposed a workaround
<MCR1> rye: AFAIK first the nux branch introduced the new blur, but quality was not perfect, then the unity branch was merged fixing this
<MCR1> rye: Here the blur is still super-fast
<rye> MCR1: yes, quality was not perfect, but it did not took 5 second to open dash preview
<rye> in fullscreen
<rye> also fading in is again slow and makes CPU usage spkie :(
<rye> spike
 * rye needs to mention that's 1920x1080
<MCR1> rye: Which gfx are you using ? I cannot reproduce the problem here... (fglrx)
<rye> MCR1: intel HD 3000 @ 1920x1080, which was the reason why I filed bug #1099787
<ubot5> bug 1099787 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash blur is too slow to fade in. Please don't fade it unless you can make it faster/smoother." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099787
<rye> then there was a brief time of happiness
<sil2100> MCR1: did you use quilt push ?
<sil2100> MCR1: if I remember correctly, you can then define exactly which patch to use, i.e. quilt push debian/patches/ubuntu-config.patch
<sil2100> And then just refresh and pop
<MCR1> sil2100: ok, I'll try it again - but in the evening as I am running out of time...
<MCR1> sil2100: Thanks 4 your help :)
<sil2100> MCR1: no problem - we'll wait for the merge for later :) See you around then!
<MCR1> sil2100: yep, that will the best way. c ya
<rye> Added my comment regarding the blur - https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1102410/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1102410 in unity (Ubuntu) "Speed up dash blur" [High,In progress]
<rperier> Hi, what bug could you assign me once my merge request will be accepted ? I should pick a bug from bugs.l.n/unity directly ?
<sil2100> rperier: hi! Let's see in a moment
<rperier> sil2100: sure
<smspillaz> sil2100: popey: I commented on the MRQ about the correct way to work around the virtualbox driver bug without breaking LLVMpipe
<smspillaz> that was like 4 days ago
<popey> thanks smspillaz
<smspillaz> sil2100: popey: for future reference, touching the pixmap bind code to remove server grabs is not a good idea. We need that in order to get around a race condition in software rendering
<smspillaz> though I hope we can eventually remove the server grab for the bind case on internally managed pixmaps by integrating the app<->compositor frame synchronization code that's being worked on in gnome
<sil2100> rperier: commented on your merge request again ;)
<smspillaz> popey: FWIW, I'm running compiz in virtualbox on R just fine
<sil2100> smspillaz: hm, good to know that
<smspillaz> kinda sucks that in order to fix one driver we had to break another
<smspillaz> and that happened twice both ways -.-
<popey> smspillaz: with 3d passthrough or llvm?
<smspillaz> popey: 3d passthrough
<rperier> sil2100: thanks , looking
<smspillaz> popey: actually, it might have been P
<smspillaz> >.>
<smspillaz> popey: ignore me, I think it was P
<sil2100> smspillaz: ;)
<popey>  /ignore smspillaz
<sil2100> ;p
<smspillaz> I'm doing rails stuff for this internship, VMs seemed to be the most sane way of handling the nightmare that is deploying servers
<xkernel>  is Unity an independent desktop environment or it's based on the Gnome?
<bregma> xkernel, Unity is a desktop shell, not a desktop environment -- it runs on Gnome
<rye> sil2100: may I draw attention to this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DARe2EfwMSY - this is actual speed with the latest blur update in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1102410
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1102410 in unity (Ubuntu) "Speed up dash blur" [High,In progress]
 * sil2100 is looking
<sil2100> Damn that's slow
<mhr3> fullscreen previews on intel are super slow in 12.10 too
<mhr3> especially on those high resolutions
<mhr3> so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055126
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055126 in Unity 6.0 "dash preview animation is slow on high resolution screens (also fullscreen mode)" [High,Triaged]
<rye> mhr3: they _were_ fast 2 days ago before the fix to get nicer blur went in
<rye> mhr3: i mean the fix in raring
<rye> the fix to make radeon working with new intel module has recently entered... somewhere... but I am sure it is should not be required to have a fully-fledged 3d card to render the shell interface
<mhr3> as far as the bug goes, it wasn't fixed yet
<mhr3> if you saw it behave well because your computer was using radeon instead of intel is a different thing
<rye> mhr3: no, there was a nux change to use a faster implementation, it went into nux and suddenly my intel card is capable of driving unity this display at this resolution. Then it was deemed to be not pretty enough and now we are at the original speed. The fix is set to fix committed in unity which is why I am panicking
<rye> mhr3: i was not able to get my radeon card to run on this machine yet
<fginther> mterry, today's release testing results look better. Hit a compiz crash on the nvidia unity test and still get 1 test failure on the intel indicators test
<mterry> fginther, yeah, I'm looking into the webapps build failure now, but also downloaded the compiz crash file for investigation
<fginther> mterry, ok, please let me know if that compiz crash is useful this time
<bschaefer> fginther, hmm what seems to happen in the failing intel test is the switcher fails to focus the window, and bringing up the hud saves that unfocused window
<bschaefer> and exiting the hud causes it to restore the unfocused window...
<sil2100> bschaefer: you mean the latest one test_hud_does_not_focus_... ?
<bschaefer> sil2100, yeeah, if you look at the video, just as the alt+tab switchers
<bschaefer> the panel seems to lose focus
<bschaefer> (right before the hud opens)
<sil2100> Indeed, makes sense, although it's really strange to see that it fails switching to a window, and focuses nothing
<bschaefer> yes very strange, possibly this branch fixes that: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/switcher-noinputwin/+merge/146031
<bschaefer> it makes the switcher no longer focus a window, though Im not sure if that branch was in the latest run
<fginther> sil2100, bschaefer looking back through the logs, that test fails about 25% of the time
<fginther> bschaefer, that merge would not have been in the latest ps-indicator test
<fginther> brb, lunch time
<bschaefer> alright, cool
<bschaefer> sil2100, hmm could we get the daily-build bumped up?
<bschaefer> or will we have to wait until didrocks?
<sil2100> bschaefer: not sure if we'll be able to do that, hm, Didier will be back next week anyway, let's wait maybe till then
<sil2100> bschaefer: by bumped-up you mean, new packages published?
<mterry> fginther, hrm.  can't make sense of this compiz crash report either
<bschaefer> sil2100, yup
<bschaefer> sil2100, but cool
<mterry> fginther, so, still can't get useful stacktrace from this compiz crash report.  Do we know if this crash existed for a while, or is a relatively new thing this past week?
<mterry> fginther, trying to get a sense for whether we should go ahead or not
<mterry> bschaefer, you want a new daily build of unity?
<bschaefer> mterry, yeah, just to check if this branch fixes that intel failing AP test in ps-inicators
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/switcher-noinputwin/+merge/146031
<bschaefer> but it can wait until next week
<bschaefer> as I can confirm its working on my machine, and I can reproduce that bug
<bschaefer> cant*
<mterry> bschaefer, started
<bschaefer> mterry, cool, thanks
<bschaefer> mterry, I can look at the stacktrace but umm shoot...there could have been a break in ABI in compiz recently which could cause compiz to crash
<bschaefer> with out the abi number being bumped
<mterry> bschaefer, only on nvidia?
<bschaefer> o nm then!
<sil2100> bschaefer: again? There was an ABI break recently, so we bumped the ABI version number
<bschaefer> sil2100, if its only on nvidia soo i was just thinking
<bschaefer> i mean if its only on nvidia then no its not
 * mterry would love to figure out if this nvidia crash is a real problem or not, so we can get unity autopublishing again
<fginther> mterry, there has been a compiz crash in ps-unity builds 64 and 66.  Builds 60-63 & 65 were crash free.
<mterry> sil2100, awesome about ibus tests!
<mterry> fginther, I can't quite tell from the logs which test caused the crash
<mterry> fginther, it would be interesting to know if it was always the same one
<fginther> hmm, I'll see if I can find it
<fginther> mterry, looks like "unity.tests.test_shopping_lens.ShoppingLensTests.test_music_lens_has_shopping_results" is the test
<fginther> the times in ap_test_debug_log.txt match the timestamp of the crash
<mterry> fginther, huh
<fginther> plus it looks like it was waiting for unity to start
<fginther> ahh. there is maybe a video, checking
<mterry> fginther, you look at that, I'll try to see if that's the same on older builds
<fginther> ok
<bschaefer> silyou fixed more ibus tests? yay
<bschaefer> aww he left
<mterry> bschaefer, he said he made some progress yeah
<mterry> bschaefer, not committed yet
<bschaefer> mterry, awesome, yeah I saw those as well...its strange that it would start error like that all of a sudden
 * MCR1 is taking on those quilt patch magic now
<mterry> fginther, looks like build 64 was unity.tests.test_dash.DashLensResultsTests.test_no_results_message
<fginther> mterry, checkout the ogv for that test: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/autopilot/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/64/label=autopilot-nvidia/artifact/results/artifacts/unity.tests.test_dash.DashLensResultsTests.test_no_results_message.ogv
<fginther> mterry, lots of artifacts on the desktop
<mterry> fginther, hrm
<mterry> fginther, indicating that X/compiz was off the rails before that test
<fginther> mterry, yep
<mterry> fginther, well...  I'm inclined to think this is a random nvidia driver bug?  It doesn't seem to affect the builds uniformly
<mterry> i.e. this might not stop us from publishing.  Though I don't think it's a great idea to force-publish on a Friday  :)
<fginther> mterry, this looks similar to other nvidia bugs I've witnessed in the past
<fginther> mterry, are we still missing -dbg packages needed for the compiz crash?
<mterry> fginther, I'm not sure what the deal is.  gdb gave several errors about the compiz stack
<mterry> fginther, and the PPA doesn't build -dbgsym packages
<mterry> fginther, so I tried to rebuild the PPA version of compiz with debug symbols enabled.  But it still complained
<fginther> oh
<mterry> fginther, I'm not sure how to make it give us symbols
<fginther> :-(
<MCR1> Mirv: Hi :) Time 4 a short question ?
<mterry> fginther, maybe we shouldn't fail the build for nvidia crash files in X/compiz?
<mterry> fginther, if we're resigning ourselves to not fixing this in the short term
<fginther> mterry, hmmm
<fginther> mterry, that should work. If there is an unrelated issue causing compiz to crash, the other tests should hit a compiz crash and fail the build
<mterry> fginther, yeah, if it's reliable enough, it should crash a bunch of the tests
<mterry> fginther, and we can allow crashes for just the nvidia build, eh?
<fginther> mterry, we should be able to key of the driver in lsmod
<fginther> mterry, want to try this out and rebuild ps-unity?
<mterry> fginther, sure.  Is it ready?
<fginther> mterry, I can work on it now :-)
<fginther> I'm not that fast
<mterry> fginther, yikes....
<mterry> fginther, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/67/
<mterry> fginther, I built that earlier for bschaefer
<mterry> fginther, why are 460 failures showing as yellow?
<bschaefer> eek! that doesn't look good....though it looks like unity just failed to do anything
<mterry> bschaefer, bregma ^ see the failure: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/67/label=autopilot-ati/testReport/junit/unity.tests.launcher.test_icon_behavior/LauncherIconsTests/test_launcher_activate_last_focused_window_Single_Monitor_/
<mterry> Is this xpathselect issues?
<mterry> I saw some merges related to that go by
<bschaefer> yeah, I think that could explain that...
<fginther> mterry, jenkins only fails a build if something causes a non-zero error return. Test failures are always considered 'unstable'
<bschaefer> because if: self.assertThat(len(controllers), Equals(1) is != 1 then either there is no launcher controller or the path is messed up
<mterry> fginther, ah...  and cu2d-unity-head-2.2check decides if its' unstable enough to be red or yellow at that level
<bschaefer> soo that xpath change is rather huge...I suppose we should wait for thomi to get on?
<fginther> mterry, yes, that looks to be how it works
<mterry> fginther, cool.  Still trying to piece this all together  :)
<fginther> bschaefer, it's saturday in thomi land :-(
<bschaefer> dam, forgot about those time travellers...
<MCR1> any quilt patch expert here, who could check plausibility of this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix966099-refresh-quilt-patch.0/+merge/146203
<MCR1> ?
<mterry> MCR1, I can a bit
<MCR1> \o/
<mterry> MCR1, so you are adding a key that replaces the unmaximize one
<MCR1> yep
 * mterry shrugs.  your diff itself seems fine.  I'll approve
<MCR1> \o/
<mterry> MCR1, does anything use this yet
<MCR1> yes
<MCR1> it was the unmaximize_window_key before
<bschaefer> mterry, compiz uses it, but its set to disabled, and the unity branch is on hold until that patch get in
<bschaefer> (which would be the only thing that depends on that key)
<MCR1> exactly
<mterry> bschaefer, so we don't have a xpathselect expert until Monday?
<bschaefer> mterry, nope :( all of them are from NZ
<mterry> eggs in a basket.  OK, no worries.  We can sort on Monday
 * bschaefer doesn't like leaving that many failing tests over the weekend
<bschaefer> yeah
<mterry> bschaefer, well, they aren't getting through to distro, which is all I worry about.  :)  But I'd really like to have a unity stack release.  We didn't all this week for various reasons
<fginther> bschaefer, should the libxpath mp be backed out?
<bschaefer> fginther, hmm well first we should confirm its the problem, Im rebuilding unity atm to test that out and asked andyrock to run a test
<bschaefer> to see if it fails
<fginther> bschaefer, ok
<MCR1> mterry: I promised JohnLea he could start using this key tomorrow, so thanks a lot ;)
<andyrock> bschaefer, what test?
<bschaefer> mterry, yeah, its nice to  release, but its not the end of the world :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, any, they all seem to be failing umm let me pull one though
<mterry> MCR1, heh
<bschaefer> unity.tests.launcher.test_keynav.LauncherKeyNavTests.test_launcher_keynav_cycling_forward(Single Monitor)
<bschaefer> andyrock, ^
<bschaefer> self.assertThat(len(controllers), Equals(1)) -- MismatchError: 1 != 0
<bschaefer> is how it fails atm
<bschaefer> hmm I can't even build trunk....
<bschaefer> /home/bschaefer/src/unity/unity-shared/DebugDBusInterface.cpp:31:30: fatal error: xpathselect/node.h: No such file or directory
<bschaefer> andyrock, did you grab trunk in last ~5 min?
<andyrock> bschaefer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598394/
<bschaefer> andyrock, what rev are you on trunk?
<andyrock> not the last one let me pull
<andyrock> ... trunk
<bschaefer> cool, nice to know it passes before trunk...
<bschaefer> and you could have just said it passed haha
 * bschaefer can't build trunk...
<andyrock> bschaefer, you just need libxpathselect
<bschaefer> hmm I seem to be missing libxpathselect...which should be in cmake...
<bschaefer> yeah, but it should be in cmake...
<bschaefer> fginther, mterry hmm well the AP tests pass here as well sooo im not 100% what the problem is :(
<mterry> bschaefer, huh
<bschaefer> fginther, hmm lets re run the tests to confirm its still broken?
<bschaefer> mterry, ^\
<mterry> bschaefer, you had to install xpathselect?
<mterry> bschaefer, maybe that's not listed as a build-depend in the packaging?
<bschaefer> mterry, yup, otherwise unity wont compile
<mterry> oh
<bschaefer> yeah, so it should be there
<bschaefer> I had to install libxpathselect-dev, it could never hurt to double check that though...
 * bschaefer started a new test
<mterry> bschaefer, OK
<fginther> libxpathselect1.1 was installed
<bschaefer> hmm maybe all I needed was 1.1
<bschaefer> I just went straight to dev
<andyrock> bschaefer, i get that error too
<andyrock> try to revert thomi's branch
<bschaefer> andyrock, really? My AP test is passing, are you running them all?
<andyrock> bschaefer, not just that
<bschaefer> strange
<bschaefer> mterry, fginther soo yeaah, we should revert that branch it seems
<fginther> bschaefer, can you do that ?
<bschaefer> fginther, yup, let me cherry pick it out
<fginther> bschaefer, thanks
<bschaefer> fginther, alright, im pretty sure I did that correctly :)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/remove-rev-3098/+merge/146221
<bschaefer> andyrock, ^ https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/remove-rev-3098/+merge/146221
<bschaefer> opps...
<andyrock> approved
<bschaefer> cool thanks
<bschaefer> fginther, when that merges, we'll have to re-package daily-build ppa to test the AP test on jenkins though
<bschaefer> unless we point it at the staging ppa
<fginther> bschaefer, thanks for the MP. Lets just kick off a new test and re-package the daily-build as soon as it lands
<bschaefer> fginther, cool sounds good, though I've no clue how to re-package the daily-build :)
 * bschaefer looks at mterry 
<fginther> bschaefer, I can do it if mterry is not around
<bschaefer> fginther, o cool, alright. It would nice to get those test to pass :)
<fginther> agreed
<fginther> mterry, compiz and X crashes should be ignored on nvidia starting with the next run
<MCR1> bschaefer: I was thinking about how to best solve the Fullscreen-HUD-or-Dash-invoke problem and think I've found the best solution for it :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: I wanted to forbid invoking Dash or HUD first completely for FS windows, but JohnLea and Trevinho told me that they are supposed to come up...
<MCR1> bschaefer: There would be a ton of problems if we would try to make them come up over the FS windows...
<MCR1> bschaefer: But we could simply check if a Fullscreen window is active and toggle fullscreen in the case Dash or HUD are invoked !
<MCR1> bschaefer: Or is my logic somehow incorrect ?
<Trevinho> MCR1: well, it would be not so good looking an app to switch its state if it is what you mean...
<MCR1> Trevinho: well, how would you want to deal with it ?
<Trevinho> MCR1: I guess that just hacking unityshell to make FS windows to draw below and making the events to be handled by unity could be an acceptable approach, but I didn't look too much on it
<MCR1> Trevinho: Current solution is very suboptimal - if a fullscreen window is running and you invoke the HUD it comes up behind it
<Trevinho> MCR1: yes, I know, and that's bad
<MCR1> Trevinho: and what is much worse: BLOCKS the toggle-fullscreen shortcut
<MCR1> So for someone not knowing that he has to hit Alt again it is an effective hangup
<MCR1> very bad...
<Trevinho> yep, sure
<MCR1> if your solution would work without problems it would be nice ofc, but I see many troubles:
<MCR1> For example: Someone watches a fullscreen movie on a decent laptop and invokes the Dash -> the Dash comes up in front of the video -> computer slows down to a crawl
<MCR1> I have a fast machine, but try to watch a fullscreen video behind a fullscreened Dash ;)
<MCR1> Trevinho: Do you know what I mean ?
<MCR1> while simply toggling fullscreen automatically would solve all of those troubles
<fginther> mterry, bschaefer, new ps-unity build and test on the way
 * bschaefer reads what has been said
<bschaefer> fginther, awesome
<bschaefer> MCR1, the biggest problem, is theres not win-win solution ...
<mterry> fginther, cool
<bschaefer> MCR1, the dash should always come up when super is pressed
<bschaefer> (same with the hud)
<MCR1> yes
<bschaefer> imagine if you are fullscreen with a text editor and you want to use the hud to do menu stuff? It should come up
<MCR1> sure
<bschaefer> fginther, when nvidia crashes, what does the Xorg log say about it?
<bschaefer> or any logs in /var/log/
<fginther> bschaefer, I don't think those are collected
<fginther> will check
<bschaefer> fginther, possibly it could help track down problem, though im not expert at look at those logs :)
<bschaefer> s/not/no
<MCR1> Trevinho: Question: Are all of those textures supposed to be commented out ? : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3047
<MCR1> Trevinho: See  unity-shared/IconRenderer.cpp
<MCR1> Trevinho: Seems this causes bug 1103742
<ubot5> bug 1103742 in Unity "Launcher: Icon Backlight Mode "Edge Illumination Toggles" broken (regression)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103742
<mterry> fginther, those logs would be collected by ubuntu-bug.  Any progress on that front?
<fginther> mterry, looking
<fginther> mterry, sorry, I don't see it, adding it now
<fginther> mterry, is there a way to run ubuntu-bug non-interactively? or does it just detect that it's not running in a shell?
<mterry> fginther, ah yes, that's the problem we ran into
<fginther> grrrr
<mterry> fginther, I think veebers was trying earlier
<mterry> fginther, I said I didn't know much about trying it that way.  If we can't, it might be worth a patch to ubuntu-bug to add a mode
<fginther> hmmm, will consider this some more. yeah a patch might work
<Trevinho> MCR1: these were commented in a branch still in WIP that was pushed... You can fix them, until I don't change that again
<MCR1> Trevinho: If you do not mind I would fix them, because they break my Launcher visuals ;)
<Trevinho> MCR1: sure, do a MP ;)
<MCR1> Trevinho: ok, thx
<Trevinho> MCR1: I'm leving now, I'll check that later
<Trevinho> thank you
<MCR1> ok c ya
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-02
<cheebu> hi all im having problems with my sound card...
<cheebu> my microphone does not want to work
<hyperair> which isn't a unity bug.
<cheebu> can anyone help plz...
<hyperair> /j #ubuntu
<cheebu> idk what happened some updates came out... or what? idk... and my mic disapeared from the sound menu
<hyperair> mm i have no idea what happened either, but i can tell you that this isn't related to unity.
<hyperair> so just head along to #ubuntu instead of this channel, which is for unity.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-03
<njin> hallo, I miss the icon of the workspace switcher, there's a way to restore it ?
<njin> or it is a work in progress?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) I've fixed compilation of the Cube Gears plugin \o/ : https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1020822-gears-plugin-does-not-build-anymore/+merge/146285
<MCR1> smspillaz: Also I got Freewins to compile and work without any crashes for the first time. Seems to be that a NULL passed to an integer caused the crashes, this is now fixed - It still is not perfect, but already awesome - if you wanna try it (WIP): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz0.9.9.merge-plugin-freewins/+merge/146291
<MCR1> Mirv: Hi. Are you here ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Also I would like to ask you on your opinion on bug 1101198. Please comment how you would like that fixed...
<ubot5> bug 1101198 in Compiz "CCSM: Recommendation function needed for various plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101198
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-27
<Saviq> AlanBell, you need ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team for newest SDK
<Saviq> MacSlow, o/ long time no see :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, \o
<tsdgeos> Saviq: welcome, how was south africa?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hot and sunny ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now back home - 10° below 0 here ;)
<tsdgeos> booo
<Saviq> so ~ 40° degrees difference ;)
<Saviq> -degrees
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how was here?
<tsdgeos> otto broke again
<tsdgeos> and then fixed itself
<tsdgeos> except for one particular test
<tsdgeos> so we have all CI failing again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fginther wrote that it disappeared with updates to lp:unity-scopes-api
<tsdgeos> And i discovered the Qt 5.2 JS engine is totally broken in x86, but failed to get any traction from upstream to fix it https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,76374 https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36430 https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36289
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://app.asana.com/0/9785046628744/9782553540311 is tracking the new one
<tsdgeos> there's a new comment in there, i'll see if i can get it to fail doing what they say
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apparently I don't have access to that  task or something - empty here
<MacSlow> Saviq, hey :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, there's a "Make public to canonical.com addresses, but not sure if the guys will get angry if i do that :D"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, leave it to them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyway, the interesting link was https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/UpstreamMerger#Reproducing_generic-mediumtests-runner_touch_testing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<Saviq> ricmm, o/ how's Londres?
 * tsdgeos tries reproducing the otto failures with those instructions
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: seen my comments from friday about qtubuntu?
<tsdgeos> in this channel
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes. not really sure why it'd be, but at least the qtdeclarative snapshot was added only after the last rebuild. so I triggered another rebuild, but I haven't got my device yet to the state of testing it.
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> Saviq, heya, back from holidays?
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, here
<Saviq> mhr3, I saw you had some confusion with the preview JSONs in #ferrets?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep can we talk in a bit?
<mhr3> also thomas wants to join
<mhr3> Saviq, in 30mins good for you?
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, I've a half-hour at 11am/UTC, free until/past that
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh, so the blurry icons thing was already reported :D good thing i didn't know so i did actually look into it instead of just duplicating ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I saw bug #1271676 creep up on us some time ago, feels like a LVWPH issue?
<ubot5> bug 1271676 in Unity 8 "Launching an app from the app scope causes app scope to jump to the top" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271676
<tsdgeos> Saviq: isn't that the expected behaviour?
<tsdgeos> i mean you launch an app it shows the running apps
<tsdgeos> i thought it was by design
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not if you scrolled down
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. expand "Installed", scroll to the bottom, launch → it jumps to top
<Saviq> should remain in place, IMO (and should definitely *not* jump in just one frame)
<Saviq> pete-woods, hey, any idea how https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/5eef1d661e41b06e44728924231b45e26457dbb7 might happen?
<pete-woods> Saviq: perhaps if the XDG_DATA_DIR environment variable was messed up somehow?
<Saviq> pete-woods, and whether we could/should protect against it?
<Saviq> pete-woods, hmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can have a look then
<pete-woods> Saviq: I guess that must be where gsettings-qt looks for the schemas..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: let me try reproducing the autopilot/otto errors first though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of course
<pete-woods> but why does it log fatal? seems a bit dramatic
<Saviq> pete-woods, that's G
<pete-woods> true!
<Saviq> pete-woods, you need to check for a schema to exist before trying to load it
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, that's a good idea, I'll try and figure out how to do that with the API
<Saviq> pete-woods, I think it'd need to be gsettings-qt that needed changing, TBH
<Saviq> larsu, WDYT? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/5eef1d661e41b06e44728924231b45e26457dbb7
<Saviq> larsu, protect against crash because of missing schema in gsettings-qt?
<larsu> Saviq: ah, the old discussion :)
<Saviq> larsu, I imagine it is ;)
<larsu> Saviq: why is this happening. Is unity supposed to work even when UserMetrics is not installed?
<Saviq> larsu, we don't yet know the reason, but yes it should
<Saviq> larsu, as I haven't seen anyone reproduce it
<larsu> Saviq: right. In that case, I think we should have a way to find out if it is installed
<larsu> because which values of which types should gsettings-qt return if the schema is not installed?
<larsu> probably unity would crash anyway (or behave weirdly) if we just returned empty variants
<Saviq> larsu, undefined, probably ;)
<Saviq> well, it looks like they're really old installations - unity8 from Oct 16, and I don't know of a way to reproduce...
<larsu> Saviq: uninstall UserMetrics probably :)
<Saviq> larsu, well, yeah, :P
<Saviq> larsu, I mean not sure how that happens to people
<larsu> Saviq: usermetricsservice (the package that contains the schema) is not a dependency of unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, oi man o/
<Saviq> larsu, it is through libusermetricsoutput1
 * greyback waves
<larsu> Saviq: ah, through unity8-private, thanks. Well in that case the bug can't happen and we should ignore it :P
<Saviq> larsu, yeah indeed
<Saviq> greyback, \o got home OK?
<Saviq> greyback, how long at the airport before you could check in?
<greyback> Saviq: yep, home ok. I managed to check in at 6.30, so wasn't long wait
<Saviq> greyback, good
<Mirv> tsdgeos: confirming qt 5.2 unity8 now runs. apps lens seems to be empty, and starting an app from the home lens does not work, but all in all seeing unity8 itself smooth and working looks really nice.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i had the apps lens i think
<Mirv> it seems I'm able to launch stuff via indicators, like battery view
<tsdgeos> but maybe not
<tsdgeos> don't really remember
<Mirv> yeah, system settings etc works via indicators, just not via normal app launchers
<Mirv> Saviq: welcome back, and sorry for the highlighting noise :)
<Mirv> Saviq: so this actually works now. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6808355/ - the qtmultimedia-touch packaging does not clean itself up, otherwise those lines wouldn't be needed
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, no worries
<Saviq> Mirv, cool beanz
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 2:30pm for a hangout about CI train?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's a bit tight with my lunch schedule but should work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no that's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, say when
<tsdgeos> 3pm is a bit better
<tsdgeos> s/bit//
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, half an hour should do I think, mzanetti ↑
 * Saviq does invite
<mzanetti> still fine with me
<tsdgeos> bah
<tsdgeos> took me ages to setup that thing for autopilot
<tsdgeos> just to have it still succeed
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> :'(
<Saviq> :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we know if the QA phones use trusty or trusty-proposed?
<tsdgeos> we do
<tsdgeos> because it upadtes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to use -proposed
<tsdgeos> wonder if that is the case since i'm using it
<tsdgeos> let me flash the phone with trusty only and see if it fails then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm I'm seeing -proposed http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/touch-flash-mako-0090f741e3d141bc/792/console
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2266/consoleFull ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otto is on x86
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no images there
<tsdgeos> is it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> and why am i pointed at stuff running on the phone?
<tsdgeos> sigh
<Saviq> "ps-nvidia-gt630"
<Saviq> is what this job run at
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> question, if i pass a qobject without a parent to qml, will it take ownership of it by calling setParent()?
<tsdgeos> what's "pass a qobject" ?
<Saviq> mhr3, ownership, not parentship
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't think it will assign a parent...
<tsdgeos> so i will try yet again on my desktop just for the fun
<Saviq> tsdgeos, return from a model, for instance
<tsdgeos> no, won't call setparent at all
<mhr3> in that case the model we're using is kinda broken
<Saviq> mhr3, meaning?
<mhr3> we construct a preview before emitting previewReady() with the preview as a param, if there was noone listening to that signal the instance would leak
<mhr3> and setting the scope as the preview parent doesn't seem to be helpful unless shell notified the plugin everytime it's done with a preview
<mhr3> sounds like the correct way to do this would be to return an object from the preview() request itself and have a finished() signal on that when all the data is ready
<tsdgeos> so yeah, oran again the tests on my machine and still work _:'(
<karni> Saviq: Welcome back :)
<Saviq> karni, hey, how are you?
<karni> Saviq: Not bad, thanks :) Rested after your holiday? :)
<Saviq> karni, when have you last rested on holidays, I ask you?
<Saviq> ;)
<karni> Saviq: honestly, had to take last Thursday off. We're not that long after christmas, are we? haha
<Saviq> karni, I rather meant that I could usually use another week or two to actually rest past the holiday part ;)
<karni> Saviq: I found that ResponsiveGridView margins always evaluate to 0, and all columns have spacing to its right (including the last one), which is clearly visible when you do tryFilterGrid. That was highly confusing :S
<karni> Saviq: hahahahahah right ;)
<karni> Sometimes I don't get the simplest jokes lol
<Saviq> karni, that's right, the tiles themselves need to center themselves
<Saviq> karni, as the Grid doesn't actually change the size of the delegates
<karni> Saviq: Does Card(.qml) center itself? i.e. the renderer should not care?
<Saviq> karni, no, it doesn't indeed
<Saviq> karni, but there's more - Card doesn't know about the size it "should" be
<Saviq> karni, so it's CardFilterGrid that should wrap the Card in an Item, that will be sized accordingly
<Saviq> karni, and which will center the Card inside of itself
<karni> I see. And about margins - if they always evaluate to zero - does that mean we're not interested in ResponsiveGridView margins? If so, I'd like to remove those bits. I tried to make them work, which resulted in really strange behavior of 2 columns always displaying as one, as if there was not enough space (all worked fine for 3+ number of columns)
<karni> Saviq: That makes sense. I wonder if that's the case already, I recall CardFilterGrid had "Card" as delegate
<Saviq> karni, which was probably a fail on my part
<karni> aha
<karni> Saviq: I understand that I should drop the "margin" evaluating code from ResponsiveGridView, because they always (mathematically) resolved to zero width.
<Saviq> karni, if you can confirm they did, yeah
<Saviq> karni, but I'm not entirely sure that's correct
<karni> Saviq: I'll find that and let you know.
<Saviq> karni, thanks
<karni> sure
<Saviq> karni, yeah, if I resize the window, I get them to be 8/14 or something
<Saviq> karni, I mean onMarginsChanged: console.log(margins) in ResponsiveGridView
<Saviq> karni, prints different values, depending on the size of the window
<karni> Interesting.
<karni> Saviq: ok, let's start elsewhere. qml/Components/ResponsiveGridView.qml ln 73 columnsForSpacing function - the formula should be return Math.max(1, Math.floor(parent.width / (delegateWidth + spacing)));
<karni> Saviq: me and tsdgeos agree on that, I just wanted for you to validate.
<karni> Saviq: if margin is half of spacing, then we should divide parent.width over (delegateWidth + spacing)  -- the last spacing is spread over two margins.
<karni> There's no reason anything would be subtracted from parent.width before division.
<karni> Is there.
<Saviq> karni, spacing is only applied on one side of the delegate, so I feel like it does make sense
<Saviq> karni, taking "// minimum margin is half of the spacing" into account
<karni> Saviq: and by "margin" the author meant "sum of left and right" margins?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: spacing is only applied in one side of the delegate?¿
<karni> 2x spacing/2 = spacing. n-1 columns have spacing. n*(delegateWidth + spacing) would make n columns, n-1 spacings, and 1 spacing being both margins.
 * Saviq needs a drawing
<karni> Saviq: sending it to you
<karni> Sent.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in RGV we're not *really* using GridView's spacing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what are we using?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing, we're just telling the delegates to center within themselves
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and tell them their size
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which, granted, might not be the best thing to do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: RGV is not doing that, is it?
<tsdgeos> maybe someone below is doing that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it's just telling:
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I've space for so many columns, and each of them is so wide
<tsdgeos> but if you think in RGV terms what karni says makes sense, actually if you look at the test you see it's wrong
<karni> Saviq: CardFilterGrid also has "Card" as immediate delegate. Maybe that is why I was confused.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, it shouldn't have
<karni> ok, now I understand
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it tells the delegate to *be* that size, and center within itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, karni, anyway, I don't think I'm needed here, if you guys understood it and say that's incorrect, I'm fine with that
<tsdgeos> yes and no :D
<Saviq> trying to be the devil's advocate here
<tsdgeos> i think there's something wrong at both levels
<tsdgeos> and that one wrong fixes the other
 * karni tries something on new-scopes branch
<Saviq> karni, tsdgeos the "minimum margin is half of the spacing" part is an assertion
<tsdgeos> yes
<karni> yes, I did take that into consideration
<karni> 2 margins (left+right) = 1 minimum spacing
<Saviq> and the calculation takes it into account
<tsdgeos> not really
<karni> wait.. *thinks*
<tsdgeos> i mea
<tsdgeos> it does
<Saviq> but right
<tsdgeos> that's not the issue
<karni> if we center the children
<tsdgeos> the issue is that it also takes into account an *extra* column
<tsdgeos> on the right
<karni> then last column could also have "spacing"
<Saviq> yeah now I see what you mean
<karni> Now that I know children are centered in the delegates, there's a slighty different light to the matter.
<tsdgeos> but
<Saviq> the "last" spacing
<karni> still, if *one* margin is spacing/2
<tsdgeos> it is true that make tryResponsiveGridView
<karni> then both add up to *spacing*
<tsdgeos> makes it look centered
<Saviq> is the one that is "sacrificed" for left and rigth margin
<tsdgeos> while make tryFilterGrid
<tsdgeos> is not
<karni> +1
<tsdgeos> so someone is doing it wrong somewhere :d
<karni> Looking at the code I assumed there was no layer between the delegate and the future (Card) delegate. No item we could center in.
<karni> That is why tryFilterGrid was right aligned
<karni> If we allow an Item above the delegate body, we can center the child.
<Saviq> karni, we need to, as the positioners won't do it for use
<Saviq> -
<Saviq> -e
<karni> So, tryFilterGrid would also look different, it's just the test is implemented in this way.
<karni> Right
<Saviq> karni, tsdgeos, ok I agree the right-most spacing in that calculation is "sacrificed" for left/right margin
<Saviq> so no need for the subtraction
<karni> Saviq: Now I don't :| Because if that was the case (which I initially thought) then if delegates are center aligned (in the width including the spacing), where would the last column *align*?
<karni> (and I was the one suggesting it was wrong)
<Saviq> karni, the whole thing is shifted from the right
<Saviq> karni, so it still centers within itself
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, but the whole thing is pushed from the left by margin/2
<Saviq> so on the right there's still margin/2 space
 * karni admits he needs a moment to think about it
<karni> I was assuming spacing was always to the right, that's why we 1) neede margins 2) needed not spacing for the last column
<karni> If we center align delegate bodies, left margin + bit of spacing (that'd appear on left and right of center-aligned left most delegate) would be more than right margin of the grid view
<Saviq> karni, spacing is actually "inside" the delegate in our case
<karni> correct
<Saviq> so it's centered within that
<Saviq> it's only used to calculate how big the delegate is meant to be
<Saviq> so every delegate is minimumWidth + spacing wide
<karni> return Math.max(1, Math.floor((parent.width - spacing) / (delegateWidth + spacing))); (not -spacing/2) would be correct formula now, knowing delegates have center aligned bodies.
<karni> exactly
<karni> And because of that, I take back we should not subtract anything from parent before division. We should, the width of both margins.
 * karni makes a new picture
<karni> Saviq: tsdgeos: Sent updated picture, considering center-aligned body of the delegates
<karni> Maybe one of you could point out what I'm not getting right in the new situation.
<karni> Margins are specifically free space on left and right of the layout, different from the "free space" that may show up on left/right of a delegate because of it's center-alignment.
<Saviq> karni, right, and in effect all spaces are equal A
<karni> Saviq: and there's n+1 of them
<karni> thus (parent.width - spacing) / (delegateWidth + spacing)
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> karni, yes, but that's why the /2 I think, in your case all spaces are always equal, where the left/right margin was meant to be able to be /2
<tsdgeos> but that assumes that the delegate will center itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, RGV does assume that
<tsdgeos> if it doesn't will look bad
<tsdgeos> but ok
<karni> tsdgeos: yes, and it turns out we should assume that.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, karni, I think that's because we wanted to allow smaller margins than spacing
<karni> Saviq: You mean the comment was meant to be "the sum of left and right margin equals spacing/2 at minimum"?
<Saviq> or well, Kaleo did
<karni> it's so confusing the code says "margin" and in fact means "left+right margin"
<Saviq> karni, no, the _visual_ left/right margin is meant to be A/2 at minimum
<karni> right
<karni> oh
<Saviq> karni, I don't think it does
<karni> ...
<karni> _visual_
<Saviq> karni, so in your image, if you take the extreme A/2 out
<Saviq> that will result in visually A/2 left and right, and A between items
<Saviq> karni, but your formula wouldn't allow it
<Saviq> karni, if you go tryResponsiveGridView, maxCol 1000, minSpac 16
<Saviq> karni, you can see we're at 8px on left/right, but 16 between items
<karni> 8px to the left of grid item, 16px between delegate bodies, yes
<Saviq> karni, that's actually when you drop the -spacing/2
<karni> yes
<Saviq> karni, when it's there, you get huge margins
<karni> so, parent.width / (delegateWidth + spacing), is that right?
<Saviq> karni, that sounds correct to me, yes
<Saviq> karni, just saw your crash in the vj with filter integration, it looks like you've looped the models somehow
<Saviq> karni, as it's calling roleNames() on itself until it decides it's enouh
<Saviq> +g
<Saviq> karni, yup:     property alias model: verticalJournal.model
<Saviq>         model: LimitProxyModel {
<Saviq>             model: root.model
<Saviq> karni, which means the LimitProxyModel uses itself as the backing model
<karni> :O
<karni> tsdgeos: you where right... I did loop them
<Saviq> truth be told I'm not sure we want the LimitFilterModel at all any more...
<Saviq> karni, tsdgeos, as we talked, now that we have delegate ranges, we can just clip the views and let them just not draw the delegates outside of the views
<Saviq> sure, I really doubt the overhead of drawing one more row (and would we, actually?) is worth the whole Filter dance
<Saviq> -sure
<karni> I dont think I'm familiar with delegate ranges, but I do know VerticalJournal has no concept of row so.. I got stuck there a bit.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, exactly
<Saviq> karni, QML *Views only draw the delegates that are within their geometry
<Saviq> karni, so, say your GridView is fullscreen, and you can only see 3 rows, 2 items each
<karni> neat
<Saviq> karni, the GridView will make sure to only instantiate/draw the delegates you have on screen, not the whole model
<Saviq> karni, in the dash our problem is that we make the *Views as high as their content is, so that the overall ListViewWithPageHeader behaves correctly
<Saviq> karni, so when you expand a category, it expands to its full height, and draws all of them
<Saviq> karni, so tsdgeos introduced two new props: delegateCreationBegin and *End
<karni> ahaa
<karni> okay :D
<Saviq> karni, those were unfortunately rejected upstream, but the reason was "because we want to re-do it somewhen in the future completely, and don't touch the crap, 'cause it stinks"
<Saviq> karni, with no timeframe
<Saviq> karni, so we patched the *Views to include the two above
<Saviq> karni, which let us tell the *Views that instead of considering your full geometry, only draw the delegates between *Begin and *End
<Saviq> karni, which results in only the delegates which you can see being drawn, even though the *View itself is full-height
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, I'm basically starting to think we should drop the *Filter* parts, and just clip the views / change their geometry, so that they take care of the delegates themselves
<Saviq> karni, especially with VJournal, where there are no rows, as you said yourself
<karni> Now I get it :)
<karni> Saviq: thank you for the explanation
<karni> Saviq: so delegateCreationBegin/End are used for clipping the rest?
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, don't do filtering for VJ
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, so we still have the issue that the phone's rendering performance drops drastically when we have more than ~5 apps open.
<mzanetti> which turns out to be an issue for showcasing the right edge
<Saviq> karni, well, in that case it's actually not even the delegate*Begin/End, but just the view geometry
<mzanetti> cause first thing you do with that branch is to check how it looks with 10 apps in it
<Saviq> mzanetti, file a new bug against unity8 and mir please
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, and unity-mir, too, in case it's something there
<Saviq> karni, what's more, as you probably saw in the spec
<karni> Saviq: clip at 35gu height
<Saviq> karni, exactly
<Saviq> karni, so just do that in CardVJ
<mzanetti> Saviq: given that everything gets slow, I expect it to be in mir's rendering code. but yeah, I'll put all related stuff to it
<Saviq> karni, height: filtered ? min(35GU, fullHeight) : fullHeight
<Saviq> karni, pseudo-code of course
<karni> Saviq: ack, thank you :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1273224
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273224 in Unity 8 "Rendering gets really slow with more than ~4 running (or well, suspended) apps" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, confirmed
<mzanetti> Saviq: nice
<mzanetti> Saviq: given that this issue exists ever since we switched to Mir and noone cared about it, I guess we should raise this bug with kgunn
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> ok. I will do so
<om26er> Saviq, mzanetti btw bug 1227739‎ is probably related
<ubot5> bug 1227739 in platform-api "Mir continues to render background application surfaces even when they're not visible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227739
<mzanetti> om26er: interesting, might be related indeed
<Saviq> om26er, about QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY, did you use --global for set-env?
<om26er> Saviq, yes I did, I tried with and without it
<om26er> even I just replied to your comment there
<om26er> I did:
<om26er> initctl set-env --global QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<Saviq> om26er, truth be told, did it *ever* work like that for apps?
<Saviq> om26er, we have a bit of code in unity8's main()
<Saviq> om26er, that loads testability based on the env var, but that would suggests it's a unity8-specific thing at the moment
<om26er_> Saviq, network failed me. did you read my message ?
<Saviq> <Saviq> om26er, truth be told, did it *ever* work like that for apps?
<Saviq>  om26er, we have a bit of code in unity8's main()
<Saviq> <Saviq> om26er, that loads testability based on the env var, but that would suggests it's a unity8-specific thing at the moment
<mhr3> Saviq, how much effort is it to hook up tapping in new-scopes?
<om26er_> Saviq, Yes, it worked for me a couple of weeks ago
<mhr3> Saviq, cuold use it so i can test the previewing and stuff
<om26er_> Saviq, I had a working script
<Saviq> om26er_, either way it's not a unity8 issue
<Saviq> om26er_, not sure where it happened for apps, then
<Saviq> om26er_, hopefully thomi/veebers will know
<Saviq> mhr3, let me see
<om26er_> Saviq, right, QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY is that a qt flag or does it live inside autopilot ?
<Saviq> om26er_, it needs to be interpreted by Qt
<mhr3> seems like card itself is just missing onClicked... plus some uncommenting then
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826324/ should get you going
<mhr3> Saviq, mind just pushing that to new-scopes?
<ricmm> Saviq: sup
<ricmm> Saviq: Londres is good as usual
<Saviq> mhr3, otp now
<ricmm> but im tired of not being home
<mhr3> Saviq, i take that as "feel free to push yourself" :)
<Saviq> mhr3, as long as you fix it first ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, or verify it works, at least
<greyback> ricmm: I know that feeling :)
<mzanetti> all: kgunn, Saviq, tsdgeos and me will be a bit late for the standup. Cimi, can you take over with guiding the standup?
<Cimi> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq_> kgunn, going to standup
<kgunn> Saviq: ack, i'm in ...my network freaked out
<Saviq> kgunn, your pulseaudio freaks out again, too :/
<bregma> didrocks, were the compiz/nux/unity7 daily PPA builds really supposed to be turned off again?  The latest rare and precious CI build failed because of weeks-old binaries.
<didrocks> bregma: I asked to turn it on on Friday, not sure if it was done. let's see if sil2100 can have a look ^
<sil2100> didrocks, bregma: those don't seem to be re-enabled from what I see, let me reenable
<bregma> is there any reason why the dailes need to be turned off?  nothing in Touch depends on them, they're leaf nodes
<sil2100> bregma: we had all dailies disabled and doing only manual stack runs because of some crucial landings - but we can reenable now I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: can I reenable?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, I asked on Friday already :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks a lot!
<mzanetti> elopio: a, forgot to mention: at some point we did have those coverage results in jenkins, but some jenkins upgrade broke the collection of artifacts and we didn't get it back since
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, one question while we're at it - the unity stack has like unity-scope-mediascanner in it, and since it's basically a unity8-specific scope, it's not building for powerpc
<mzanetti> elopio: but the coverage.xml file generated by runtests.sh is compatible with jenkins
<sil2100> didrocks: so the unity stack keeps waiting for it in the build phase, while it depwaits
<sil2100> didrocks: can we disable this one scope for powerpc in cu2d in the unity stack build?
<sil2100> didrocks: or it's per-stack only?
<didrocks> sil2100: it can be per project, but it's per run
<elopio> mzanetti: good to know, I'll take that into account.
<didrocks> so you will get the same issue in the next 8 hours
<mzanetti> kgunn: may I ask you to create some visibility/priority on this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1273224
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273224 in Unity 8 "Rendering gets really slow with more than ~4 running (or well, suspended) apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, cu2d-skip - but a global skip, like for unity8 stack?
<sil2100> didrocks: since you made unity8 ignore powerpc right?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's support per stack or per projects IIRC
<sil2100> (for ever)
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> it doesn't ignore forever
<didrocks> it ignores because it was never published in ubuntu
<didrocks> on powerpc
<sil2100> ah, ok
<sil2100> Crap
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<kgunn> mzanetti: ack
<didrocks> sil2100: yw! ;)
<kgunn> tedg: were you involved in the original "multiple apps open = slow" investigation ?
<dednick> mzanetti: neither the plugins or qml folder seems to have the qml files included with the Unity/Indicators plugin. Any idea what needs doing?
<mzanetti> dednick: what?
<tedg> kgunn, Sorry, xchat crashed.
<tedg> kgunn, I don't think I was in that one.
<mzanetti> dednick: ah... you're missing qml files in the project tree?
<dednick> mzanetti: you did the CMake thing for qtcreator right?
<dednick> mzanetti: yah
<mzanetti> dednick: where are they?
<dednick> mzanetti: plugins/Unity/Indicators/qml
<mterry> Are unity8 CI runs just borked?   I have a simple branch that doesn't even touch anything tested and they are failing
<mzanetti> dednick: I see. I'd suggest adding them to the Indicators target in there
<dednick> mzanetti: maybe they should be moved to qml/plugins/Unity/Indicators ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^ ?
<fginther> tsdgeos, I have some info on the unity8 otto test failure
<tsdgeos> fginther: cool
<mzanetti> dednick: so yeah, either that or add them to the target in plugins/Unity/Indicators
<fginther> tsdgeos, the problem appears to be dependency related. If I remove http://naartjie.ubuntu-ci/archive/head.unity8/trusty/ as an apt archive, the tests pass
<Saviq> mterry, yes, tsdgeos and fginther are on it ↑
<dednick> mzanetti: ok, thanks
<mzanetti> dednick: I for one would keep them where they are and add them to the target in there.
<mterry> Saviq, awesome
<fginther> tsdgeos, example: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2297/
<tsdgeos> woot, i think i just found a bug in lvpwh
<tsdgeos> fginther: interesting, i was thinking that was the case, but when i ran on the phone with naartjie enabled it still worked, but i'll try again on my desktop
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure what question am I supposed to answer?
<tsdgeos> fginther: have you been able to reproduce the problem locally?
<mzanetti> Saviq: would you keep indicators qml files where they are and add them to the target in there, or would you move them to qml/ so they show up in the project tree in there?
<fginther> tsdgeos, I'm not in a position to retest locally at the moment, but I have another example:
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick, I think we'll be splitting up other .qmls a bit into plugins, too, so yeah, keep them there
<mzanetti> ack
<fginther> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty-debug-fjg/15 also passed when I removed the naartjie source, but failed when it was there (see build 14)
<fginther> tsdgeos, this appear to be desktop only perhaps?
<tsdgeos> fginther: might be
<tsdgeos> fginther: i'll try polluting my destkop with naartjie and see what happens
<fginther> tsdgeos, there are only a few packages there, you should be able to track them and revert back when you're done
<dednick> mzanetti: hm, as far as i can tell, they are added to a target. Although it uses a macro to do it...
<mzanetti> dednick: still not working? need help?
<dednick> mzanetti: please
<mzanetti> ack.
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks.
<dednick> mzanetti: what actually determines which files are added to project in creator?
<mzanetti> dednick: with cmake, I think it's listing everything that's given as source of a target
<dednick> mzanetti: the plugins/Unity/Indicators/qml folder is there with the CMakeList.txt file, but there's no other files listse
<dednick> mzanetti: hmm. let me try adding files on another target to confirm
<mzanetti> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/indicators-qml-to-cmake/+merge/203351
<mzanetti> dednick: just pushed again to align it with the rest of the file
<dednick> hm. wonder why it doesnt work with the export_qmlfiles macro
<dednick> mzanetti: ^ ?
 * mzanetti reads
<mzanetti> dednick: I don't think it does custom_targets, only real targets
<mzanetti> dednick: as custom targets mostly do some command line execution which cmake and qtcreator don't have any clue about
<dednick> i c
<tsdgeos> fginther: awesome, it fails :-)
<mzanetti> dednick: but yeah, we try to could create some no-op but real target inside the macro I guess
<tsdgeos> which means NOT_OUR_BUG
<tsdgeos> btu still have to fix it :D
<mzanetti> ... we could try...
<dednick> mzanetti: yup, looking at it now
<mzanetti> cheers
<fginther> tsdgeos, whew! glad that helped
<dednick> mzanetti: hm... there doesnt seem to be a target for the root/qml qml files other than the install target. so...
 * tsdgeos does evil eyes to MacSlow and mzanetti
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> your last unity-notifications breaks your notification unit tests in unity8
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, outch
<tsdgeos> yeah, has been making our CI fail the whole last week and i was blaming CI machines
<tsdgeos> just did not understand they used some packages that are not in distro
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so it's got to be r192 of lp:unity-notifications
<tsdgeos> 193
<mzanetti> oops
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmmm... does that mean we should run unity8 tests when merging to unity-notifications?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that means unity-notifications needs better tests :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: hm
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, do you have a link to one such CI-failure handy?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: please build unity-notifications, install it, and then run PYTHONPATH=../tests/autopilot autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'll try that on the emulator too
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: this is blocking all our CI, do it on your computer, will be faster than messing with the emulator
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, doing that too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-notifications/qcompare/+merge/203362
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: ok, I'm onit
<mzanetti> cheers
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what exactly caused the fail in here?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that doesn't fix anything
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> just makes stuff better
<mzanetti> yeah. I agree with that
<tsdgeos> MacSlow:
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so it's not fixing the CI-failure you mentioned earlier?!
<tsdgeos>          if (!inserted) {
<tsdgeos> -            insertToVisible(n, 0);
<tsdgeos> +            insertToVisible(n, insertionPoint(n));
<tsdgeos>          }
<tsdgeos> fixes unittest in unity8 for me
<MacSlow> ok
<tsdgeos> but breaks unity-notification unittests
<tsdgeos> so you have to make them agree :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'll make sure to get this sorted before tomorrow
<tsdgeos> tx
<om26er> xnox, xnox, is there a way to set a global variable in the environment so that every app that starts with initctl appends that parameter ? talking a parameter thats not a keyword arg
<xnox> om26er: can you please tell me what you are trying to do? and is it generic, or upstart-app-launch specific?
<om26er> xnox, not sure about the details on what 'initctl start' uses. there is a parameter QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 which if set in the environment starts all the apps with the testability driver load, due to some reason its broken. So there is an alternative parameter '-testability' which is working, So I would like to start my apps with that
<xnox> om26er: talk to qa / ci / tedg  about it. check why your environment doesn't have that variable.
<xnox> om26er: cause environment variable is supported better, but it also depend on your code.
<xnox> om26er: do you have your log, where testability is / isn't loaded?
<tedg> om26er, It might be when it gets set, for best results I'd say make a job that is "start on starting dbus" that sets it.
<om26er> xnox, where are the upstart logs when an app is started with initctl ?
<om26er> tedg, will '-testability' work as well ? I though initctl supported arguments of the form key=arg ?
<tedg> om26er, Nope, it doesn't.
<tedg> om26er, The app will put logs in ~/.cache/upstart/application*
<om26er> xnox, logs when started with upstart http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827040/
<om26er> xnox, and with -testability (without upstart) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826992/
<om26er> note the line: Testability driver loaded. Wire protocol version is "1.4".
<tedg> om26er, How are you setting the env var?
<tedg> initctl set-env --global QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 ?
<om26er> tedg, inictl set-env -g QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<om26er> or that
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, btw... your fix-suggestion for unity-notifications does cause 2 of the current unit-tests of unity-notifications to fail
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yes, is exactly what i said
<tsdgeos> [17:08:31] <tsdgeos> fixes unittest in unity8 for me
<tsdgeos> [17:08:40] <MacSlow> ok
<tsdgeos> [17:08:40] <tsdgeos> but breaks unity-notification unittests
<tsdgeos> [17:08:47] <tsdgeos> so you have to make them agree :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... guess xchat's scrollback doesn't like me then :)
<tedg> om26er, initctl get-env QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, with current lp:unity8 and lp:unity-notifications only notification-autopilot-tests fail for you?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> well
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah ok... atm 48 out of 65 fail for me here
<tsdgeos> what does "notification-autopilot-tests" mean?
<tsdgeos> ah yes, only the one i told you fails
<tsdgeos> unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: how are you running the tests?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, *sigh*
<om26er> tedg, that does not work as well. So I just concluded it to be a bug in autopilot somewhere. Apps that are started with qmlscene are loading the testability driver, but the ones that have a c++ binary are showing the issue
 * om26er reports a bug for autopilot-qt
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, doing the usual compile (and installing unity-notifications via the build .deb), make install in builddir and then starting autopilot
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: read the CODING file
<tsdgeos> make autopilot
<tsdgeos> or you need to properly pass PYTHONPATH stuff around
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: have a sec?
<karni> mhr3: Can you tell me what you meant by "they stop being centered" comment? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-grid/+merge/202593
<karni> mhr3: Do you mean "it makes things look worse", as opposed to the screenshots?
<mhr3> karni, yes, the patch de-centered them
<karni> mhr3: ack, thanks
<mhr3> karni, but in trunk
<om26er> mzanetti, hello
<karni> greyback: Hiya. I believe you where the author, allow me to ask - where did the "- spacing/2" come from in qml/Components/ResponsiveFilterGrid.qml columnsForSpacing function?
<karni> return Math.max(1, Math.floor((parent.width - spacing/2) / (delegateWidth + spacing)));
<greyback> karni: that was a while ago, let me try refresh my memory
<karni> greyback: thank you, I'd appreciate
<karni> greyback: Two people other than me got convinced it should probably be (parent/(delegateWidth + spacing)) (i.e. nothing should be subtracted from parent width, because that far right spacing would be spread to both margins)
<karni> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827155/ ~3:50 ago on this channel
<mhr3> karni, your formula was correct if the margin assumption was... if margins are 0 it isn't
<karni> mhr3: by margins you mean the visual space between a delegate and screen edge, or from the delegate body to delegate edge? (because we assume the deletate contents are center aligned)
<greyback> karni: yeah I can't think of a good reason why I subtract the spacing/2
<mhr3> oh wait, that space is allocated to the columns anyway, so nevermind
<karni> greyback: ack
<karni> mhr3: quick question, how did you check that? in a test, or you built it and tried on a device/in a simulator?
<karni> the fact that it didn't work with trunk
<karni> I'm not assuming it does, I'm just asking to ensure best work flow on my end
<mhr3> karni, i merged that one commit you did into trunk
<karni> right, and then? :)
<karni> mhr3: If you're still around, I was wondering more about the next step :) How you verified that merge to trunk broke it.
<mhr3> karni, i just run the scope tool
<karni> mhr3: ack
<mhr3> in trunk it's talking to old scopes, and not using cards, and was not centered
<karni> gotcha, thanks buddy
<Cimi> mterry, it still failed, though https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088
<Cimi> Saviq, still around?
<mterry> Cimi, I think CI tests are having problems right now
<Saviq> Cimi, mterry yes, we're getting closer, though
<karni> Saviq: How is it possible that Cards delegates (scope-onlinemusic in new-scopes unity-scope-tool) are left-aligned, as it seems, while tiles in unity8 trunk unity-scope-tool are centered? When I manage to center align the Card delegates, the trunk tiles get moved to the right. I feel like someone cheated, stuff is actually shifted/centered in tile delegates, but I can't find it. I'm puzzled.
<karni> Either trunk has centered tiles, or new-scopes has centered Cards. Can't make 'em both work.
<karni> Saviq: (if you're around) lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-grid - rev 653 correctly fixes column count. rev 654 breaks tile alignment (they're shifted to right), but the very same code centers Cards in new-scopes :/
<Saviq> karni, isn't this because Cards do not center themselves while old-scopes renderers do?
<karni> Saviq: I think so, as you wrote your message - I started to align the Card
<karni> yeah, giving this a try
<Saviq> karni, align the Card how? within an enclosing Item?
<karni> Saviq: yes. would that be fine?
<karni> Saviq: delegate: Card -- eek
<Saviq> karni, yes
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, problem is there's a loop there
<Saviq> karni, delegateHeight/Width: are based on first delegate size
<karni> Saviq: well.. first try failed miserably ;) all card positions went haywire. lemme work that.
<Saviq> karni, which is a shortcut that we need to get rid of (hence the FIXME in CardFilterGrid)
<karni> ack
<karni> ah yes, I see it
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, we've a chicken'n'egg problem
<karni> not good, not good :[
<Saviq> karni, the plan for that is to create an invisible Card with dummy data for each category
<karni> I really need to get this fixed to get going.
<Saviq> karni, to find out its largest possible size
<karni> I see..
<Saviq> karni, and use that for delegateWidth/Height in the different layouts
<karni> So basically I could fix column count, but card spacing/alignment is not that easy.
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, I'll work on that tomorrow morning
<karni> Saviq: Appreciated, Michał -- you know where's my branch if you'd like to test it. That's based on unity8 trunk.
<karni> I was trying to make it right in trunk, but second commit in that branch works in new-scopes only.
<karni> Aha, so I should actually revert that last change, if the problem is in *Card* alignment.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I'd say it is
 * karni nod
 * greyback eod
<karni> If I want to "cancel" my merge proposal, is Deleting it the right thing to do? I left a comment pointing to a different branch and left further explanation, which I assume will be sent to interested parties? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-grid/+merge/202593
<tedg> karni, You can set it to WIP or Rejected as well.
<tedg> karni, I'd say "make it informative" for the next person that sees it. :-)
<karni> tedg: I've it to Rejected, only later I noticed. That'd be my first time I did it heheh
<karni> Right :) Thanks
<Saviq> karni, one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-card-header-height/+merge/203411
 * karni looks
<Saviq> karni, empty labels were taken into account for height calculations
<karni> Saviq: slick /me awaits diff :)
<karni> Saviq: Since you're here :) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-grid/+merge/203399
<Saviq> karni, just pushed a trunk merge, so it'll still be there
<Saviq> karni, naah, not _really_ here ;)
<karni> heheheheh ok
<karni> Saviq: what did you mean by "pushed a trunk merge"?
<Saviq> karni, my branch did not have latest trunk in (in fact it was a week old or so)
<karni> oh, gotcha
<karni> thanks, Saviq :)
<Saviq> this helps a bit in the layouts as cards are actually their own size as opposed that + two lines of invisible text...
<karni> Saviq: It's good to _not_ have invisible views in there hehe
<Saviq> karni, indeed
<karni> Saviq: fun fact:
<karni> Saviq: The fix for column spacing works for new-scopes *and* trunk, if there's 2 columns. If there's 3, margins are too wide (wtf?) and that's why stuff is shifted.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, we'll have to look at it properly
<karni> I don't know how that relates to column count, the math is there, and makes sense. anyway. I don't want to hold you here :)
<karni> I don't plan to leave anytime soon (modulo food)
<karni> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mterry, fyi, adding the repo from http://naartjie.ubuntu-ci/archive/head.unity8/trusty/ allowed Albert to reproduce the failures in otto, and there's a fix for lp:unity-notifications in the works
<Saviq> mterry, fyi, adding the repo from http://naartjie.ubuntu-ci/archive/head.unity8/trusty/ allowed Albert to reproduce the failures in otto, and there's a fix for lp:unity-notifications in the works
<mterry> Saviq, ah interesting.  OK, thanks!
<Saviq> mterry, that repo contains all packages built for the unity8 stack (so unity8, unity-notifications etc.) during -autolanding jobs
<mterry> Saviq, so like trusty-proposed-proposed?  :)
<Saviq> mterry, well, it's meant to allow us coordinate merges within the stacks without release
<Saviq> mterry, as the stacks are later released together (or at least were originally)
<kgunn> mterry: are you looking into the weird "unstable" otto runs ?
<kgunn> i was trying to bug someone/anyone in ubuntu-ci-eng
<mterry> kgunn, I was curious about them, but mostly I've been having trouble reproducing a certain jenkins test failure in one of my branches that added a new AP test
<kgunn> mterry: cool...i'll go back to bothering ci team :)
<kgunn> as its holding up cimi's mp
<Saviq> kgunn, Albert found the issue today
<Saviq> kgunn, it was r192-193 in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk
<Saviq> kgunn, fix was already identified, too
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks...i'll stop harping on it...assuming there'll be an mp to address it in the morning
<kgunn> Saviq: does it really address all 4 here
<kgunn> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2304/
<Saviq> kgunn, no, but at least two of those are added in that MP
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088
<Saviq> so those just need fixing
<Saviq> the only persistent failure we got was http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2315/
<veebers> Saviq: I'm eavesdropping here, I see you're having autopilot test failures. When did that start happening?
<Saviq> veebers, last week, a merge in lp:unity-notifications caused it - we had problems reproducing 'cause it was never released, but was there in the local head.unity8 repo
<Saviq> veebers, issue identified and will be resolved early tomorrow
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, I ask because a new autopilot was released and entered distro a couple of hours ago. I wanted to make sure it wasn't that ;-)
<Saviq> veebers, nah
<karni> Saviq: this looks so much better, +1. should I top approve? should you ping mzanett'i to land it? I think there's a new landing process involving adding entries to a gdoc. you might want to ask him.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-28
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know why it's failing on CI
<Cimi> I mean, those two tests..
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: any help with the notification thing?
<tsdgeos> s/help/luck
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, not yet... still stuck with all those ap-tests failing...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I've no idea why they all fail with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6827212
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: are you running them with make autopilot?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> you're compiling in /tmp/bla/unity8/ ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, that error says autopilot can't find the running unity8 process to introspect - maybe not running with testability?
<Saviq> MacSlow, got a branch so we can test?
<MacSlow> Saviq, for this I'm just using plain unity8 trunk
<Saviq> MacSlow, and all tests fail for you like that?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> MacSlow, feels like a dbus issue, when did you last reboot?
<Saviq> MacSlow, like your dbus session got confused between your terminal and upstart, maybe
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: about an hour ago... so I compiled unity8, cd builddir, LC_ALL=C make install, LC_ALL=C PYTHONPATH=../tests/autopilot autopilot run ...
<MacSlow> I can do a reboot and see if that solves anything...
<Cimi> Saviq, hi
<Saviq> Cimi, yo
<Cimi> Saviq, can you give me feedback on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, I would like to know what you wanted with the preview widgets
<Cimi> Saviq, apart from adding tests and cleaning code, is something like this correct?
<Saviq> Cimi, don't actually integrate it with the old previews, they're going away
<Cimi> Saviq, so I dimly separate them, but leave them unused in a folder?
<Cimi> *simply
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, and test them
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, they need to be self-contained, too
<Saviq> Cimi, so the actual Audio { } component needs to be inside, too
<Cimi> Saviq, but this will imply having one audio component per track
<Saviq> Cimi, that's my next sentence
<Saviq> Cimi, in this particular case, the widget needs to support a model, not just one item
<Saviq> Cimi, so you need a Column+Repeater here
<Cimi> ok
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! Sorry for the mediascanner2 LP problems - I actually thought that the team configuration I prepared was enough
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: same problem even after a reboot... but starting unity8 via the run script works as usual
<sil2100> jamesh: I made you an administrator of the mediascanner team now so you have ultimate power
<jamesh> sil2100: yeah.  It looked like mediascanner and mediascanner2 had the same ownership config, so I wonder what is different?
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you have unity8 installed system-wide, remove ~/.config/upstart/unity8.conf
<jamesh> I can certainly update things on the old project
<Saviq> MacSlow, otherwise cp data/unity8.conf ~/.config/upstart/
<sil2100> jamesh: that's indeed a valid question
<MacSlow> Saviq, copying over data/unity8.conf to ~/.config/upstart did the trick... although I'm not seeing any of the assets (images) in the notifications
<Saviq> Cimi, it won't be a real model, but an array of hashes instead, so access them like so: modelData['title'], modelData['subtitle'], modelData['source']
<Cimi> Saviq, so I'll just create a property var for this, and write a mock?
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... with the fixed unity8.conf none of the notification ap-tests fail for me on the desktop (using trunk of both... unity-notifications and unity8)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you sure you're using trunk unity-notifications? try usign http://10.98.3.7/archive//head.unity8/trusty/qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin_0.1.1+14.04.20131030.1bzr196pkg0trusty0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
 * Saviq reboots
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, just pulled lp:unity-notifications  about 30 minutes ago...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I retry with that .deb
<Saviq> MacSlow, I can confirm, with the .deb it fails
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: yes... that .deb also fails for me here.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i have the same when using the deb that results from compiling unity-notifications trunk
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you sure you did install the deb after compiling it?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: I'll work on the fix (for the test) now
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I saw that I used fixed trunk I did locally yesterday and copied over the wrong directory.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, sorry for the mixup
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i was having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1271676 and found out it's because of the preview
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271676 in Unity 8 "Launching an app from the app scope causes app scope to jump to the top" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> hmm.. ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can it really happen in rendererLoader.item.onClicked that scopeView.scope.activate will trigger a preview?
<mzanetti> yes.. that's how it normally works
<mzanetti> for everything except installed apps
<mzanetti> wait... need to read the code
<tsdgeos> well, everything except installed apps goes through the else, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: true... should not happen in there
<tsdgeos> so basically could move all the previewlist stuff inside the else?
<mzanetti> I'd say yes...
<mzanetti> when you guys are creating all the new Scopes API's, are you keeping the previews in mind? so we eventually will have a PreviewModel which is just filled with data instead of throwing all those pointer forth and back
<Saviq> mhr3, see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit#heading=h.6fng39a8onr for a reference on how data for widgets will be provided
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑↑
<Saviq> mhr3, ignore
<Cimi> Saviq, dziekuje
<Saviq> Cimi, nie ma za co
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not entirely sure what the lower-level plan is there, mhr3, pstolowski?
<mhr3> Saviq, meaning?
<mhr3> "lower-level plan"?
<Saviq> mhr3, how will the plugin expose the preview as received from the scope? how will we match previews to result items?
<mhr3> Saviq, the plugin exposes previews as models of the widgets
<mhr3> you request a preview for specific result
<Saviq> mhr3, current issue is the preview just comes in at a random time, and there's no way to associate it with a result item, and we're jumping all kinds of hoops because of that
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but it comes back async, how do we match it back to the result?
<mhr3> Saviq, i changed the semantics the way i mentioned yesterday
<mhr3> Saviq, ie a preview request gives you back an empty model right away, once all data is there a signal is emitted
<mhr3> up to you to ignore it :)
<mzanetti> ok.. the model right away is good
<Saviq> yup, we can then associate it with the result
<mzanetti> ideally it would be a model just the same size as the actual item model, just containing the prviewdata :)
<tsdgeos> the day we get rid of
<tsdgeos> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<tsdgeos>   what():  could not activate surface with eglMakeCurrent
<tsdgeos> will be an awesome day
<mzanetti> haha... indeed
<mzanetti> but this one is not as bad as "address already in use"
<mhr3> mzanetti, hm, theoretically the result model could have previewdata role, a that thing would be filled in only if you asked for it
<mhr3> but that doesn't play overly nice with being able to do that lazily
<mzanetti> mhr3: you can just fill the stuff on demand...
<mzanetti> with an additionaly property, "loaded: bool" so we know if we should show the spinner instead
<mzanetti> but we wouldn't need to catch a signal with a pointer later and try to find what it belongs to...
<mhr3> mzanetti, i can easily emit such a signal on the preview model itself if you want that
<mzanetti> mhr3: for defining something I'm a bit far off the topic right now... would need to read through it again.
<mzanetti> but I'm sure Saviq can handle this ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhr3, if a role in the model, it'd have to be a stack of previews (think payment confirmation page)
<mzanetti> ah yeah... that's another issue
<Saviq> which might not be an overly bad idea anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, data() is only called on a role when that particular role is requested, so having that there might be a good enough idea
<mhr3> Saviq, but it's const :P
<mhr3> so isn't exactly lazy-init friendly
<Saviq> mhr3, not like that can't be worked around ;)
<mhr3> but those workarounds are awful
<Saviq> mhr3, we should write down all the usecases and see what's problematic where and why
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, remember how you spent countless hours to get the "highlight item under preview" work properly?
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll be pleased (?) to know it's going away completely - previews are going to cover full screen now
<mzanetti> its totally broken all over already :/
<mzanetti> \o/
<Saviq> and there's going to be a back button, simply
<mhr3> Saviq, for me it doesn't feel right, previews can be dynamic and stuffing it into the model makes it feel like it's immutable
<Saviq> mhr3, only the mapping between result and "preview stack" is immutable, what's in that preview stack is a different issue
<mhr3> still, you'll never need multiple previewstacks active
<Saviq> mhr3, that is true
<Saviq> mhr3, well, when switching between previews we will
<Saviq> mhr3, can't destroy the old one before requesting / creating the new one
<mhr3> that's looking at it from a different angle
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, the old one isn't "active" any more, and arguably we could just use a snapshot of it
<Saviq> mhr3, OTOH it depends on how persistent their state is supposed to be
<Saviq> mhr3, but I doubt it is meant to be persistent
<mhr3> and if you were deep in the stack and come back i would expect it to start over
<Saviq> mhr3, you would probably be prevented from going away from an unconfirmed or cancelled page (again, preview confirmation)
<Saviq> mhr3, and yeah, once you switch away you start over
<mhr3> Saviq, i'd say there isn't a strong need to put it in the result model
<mhr3> but we do have the option to change it if we do want it that way
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, you're probably right, we can request a stack for a particular result on getting into a new preview, and the old one would get deleted when its preview page gets off screen
<Saviq> mhr3, as long as you make sure that a preview for a particular result will always end up in the stack it's been requested for, it should be fine
<dednick> mhr3: you going to be in office today?
<mhr3> dednick, yea, for 2nd half :)
<mhr3> Saviq, i think that navigating in the stack will be done by invoking methods of the preview itself
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, so they can be "confined" to that particular preview stack, sounds good to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ ?
<dednick> mhr3: hehe, now that you have to do your 8:30am start you're slacking off again?!
<mhr3> dednick, shush, you came in at 9:30, i can see it here, imagine you'd have to be there an hour earlier :P
<dednick> um, yeah :) trip in was a bit of a mightmare
<mzanetti> Saviq: not entirely following... but you know what the issues are with how it works right now... if you're happy with it I'm sure were fine
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, we don't have api that would tell us about nested previews yet... cc pstolowski :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, workflow would be like so: activating an item will get you an empty preview stack, that you can start displaying straight away, the preview data would come into that model and any subsequent preview interaction will be "confined" to that preview stack for that result
<Saviq> mzanetti, when you switch to a different preview (left/right), you'd request another preview stack for that result, and drop the other one when it goes off screen
<mzanetti> but that's mostly how it is right now, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, problem right now is that you don't get the model straight away
<mzanetti> that's one, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, you request a preview and you never know when it'll come (hence the cancellation we did)
<mzanetti> the other is that I need to build a model in qml which reflects the scope category but holds previews
<mzanetti> have to run to a right-edge meeting now...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but that model is only ever max 3 items, and the append/prepend operations are pretty simple I'd think
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<mhr3> Saviq, what this means though is that we can't update the result models when preview is showing
<mhr3> (when we have async notifications about changes)
<Saviq> mhr3, I think the fact that we're not showing the results any more precludes result updates anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, as suddenly switching between items would get you somewhere you didn't expect
<mhr3> well that would be weird even if we were showing the results
<mhr3> plus weirdness like current result disappearing
<karni> Saviq: I've probably spammed you a bit with merge proposals before I left yesterday"today"
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<Saviq> karni, it's fine, didn't respond to the emails, though, wanted to wait for you to show up
<karni> Saviq: :)
<karni> Saviq: fire at will when you have a moment, I'm all ears
<Saviq> karni, re: carousel, yes I know the problem, didn't dig into it, though, Carousel has a huge number of properties I've no idea what they do ;P
<karni> Saviq: so, it's something we're aware of? (i.e. there is a problem, and we already know)?
<Saviq> karni, yes, we are aware, no one looked at a solution yet, though
<karni> yeah, fixing that one will be challenging.
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> karni, as for the filtergrid, I suspect there's a binding loop somewhere there, and you're falling victim of that
<karni> Saviq: It seemed like sometimes FilterGrid wouldn't "unwind", the opposite to the way it nicely collapses. The fix works fine, the problem only surfaces when you start *changing* collapsedRowCount in the mean time.
<Saviq> karni, for https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-card-header-height/+merge/203411 - if you feel like it, approve away, otherwise we can ask mzanetti to put another set of eyes on it
<karni> Saviq: can you explain me just one line from your MP? line 91, header.y + header.height
<Saviq> karni, that's the lower edge of the  header
<Saviq> karni, so its top edge + its height
<karni> Saviq: Right. I understand that, what I don't understand why would you test that against *height*
<Saviq> karni, hmm let me look again
<Saviq> karni, because that's the height I expect the card to be
<Saviq> karni, we need the card's bottom edge to be the same with the header's bottom edge
<karni> ha
<karni> gotcha
<karni> and we're only testing on 1 card, so bottom edge == height
<karni> Saviq: I feel confident top approving this
<Saviq> karni, go for it, then
<karni> Saviq: how about https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-carousel5/+merge/203444 ?
<Saviq> karni, well, doesn't x <= 6 eq x < 5 for integers? ;)
<Saviq> no it doesn't
<karni> no :D
<karni> hehehe
<karni> ^ ^
<Saviq> karni, but anyway, I'd rather not touch that value in lp:unity8, as it's working fine here
<Saviq> karni, make the test work with <= 6 for now
<karni> Saviq: shall I rebase to new-scopes?
<Saviq> karni, and we'll tweak it in new-scopes for the new rule, yes
<karni> Saviq: ack!
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, shall we go through the release process then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm thinking let's push trunk to lp:unity8/devel, uncommit trunk up to the latest release, propose a merge from devel to trunk, and go through the process with that?
<Saviq> wonder how we can get the changelog message for this, though
<karni> Saviq: okay, this effectively just adds a tests, that passes in unity8 trunk [1]. I'll get the tweak ready for new-scopes now, aye? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-carousel5/+merge/203444
<Saviq> karni, yup
<Saviq> karni, one thing: var renderer...var renderer - the second "var" is not needed, and will be frowned upon by qtcreator, for example
<karni> Saviq: oh, that wasn't intentional. shall I fix?
<Saviq> karni, yes please
<karni> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, do you have the daily release dch generator somewhere so that we could use it locally?
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, it's a in library, but what are you trying to aciheve?
<didrocks> achieve*
<karni> Saviq: fixed
<Saviq> didrocks, we're going the staging/devel branch route for lp:unity8
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, talk with asac, it's not what we want people to go with
<Saviq> didrocks, as the overhead for Train CI is just to big for us for every MP
<Saviq> *too
<tsdgeos> didrocks: maybe you should not create guidelines that make it impossible to devel stuff if you don't want that
<didrocks> Saviq: well, it seems you didn't even try it and already decided about the guidelines
<didrocks> Saviq: would have been great that you try before talking about the overhead
<didrocks> especially as you are bundling multiple MPs together
<didrocks> so not sure what you mean by overhead
<Saviq> didrocks, well, I wasn't even schooled yet, but we just know how long it takes to build/run the test suites locally
<Saviq> didrocks, manual testing time
<didrocks> Saviq: and you are not applying the same level of quality in your "devel trunk"?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: we are not doing manual testing for a one liner, no
<Saviq> didrocks, we do, but we let CI do the testing for us
<tsdgeos> depending on the one liner of course :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: well, you can bundle multiple MPs all together
<didrocks> and accept/reject all of them
<tsdgeos> didrocks: that means that everyone has to wait for the very obvious oneliner fix because it has to be bundled
<asac> Saviq: *shrug* ... i am with didrocks that you should really first try using the system and see how fast you can go before investing in workarounds
<tsdgeos> bundling MPs is just a workaround for the thing being a pain
<asac> Saviq: you realize that you can land 100 MPs in one shot if the quality your engineers submit is good
<Saviq> didrocks, meaning that we can put several MPs into Approved, and land them all together?
<didrocks> Saviq: right
<Saviq> asac, no, I was not
<asac> Saviq: thats the point :)
<didrocks> as seb128 is doing with system-settings
<Saviq> ok well that changes things
<asac> Saviq: use the system for a bit... it ultimately is the same approach. you take a bunch of MPs, create a temp branch for everything you feel is safe to land
<asac> and land it all in one shot ...
<Saviq> asac, so if I need the temp branch, what's the difference between a staging branch that we merge periodically into trunk then?
<didrocks> Saviq: look at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<didrocks> Saviq: see that there are 2 MPs listed here
<didrocks> the merge is done for you
<Saviq> so I don't need the temp branch
<asac> Saviq: you disconnect the process
<dednick> larsu: ping
<asac> Saviq: the temp branch is created by the system for you (just used this to explain it)
<asac> Saviq: how about you join and get trained?
<Saviq> asac, I was planned to, but was off last week
<asac> right. so lets move you in, then you will see
<Saviq> asac, when's the next slot for training?
<asac> Saviq: guess we can make a special session for you this week?
<asac> didrocks: ?
<asac> like in 1h :)?
<asac> lol
<larsu> dednick: hey, what's up?
<dednick> larsu: howdy. q about the message indicator. It doesnt use telepathy does it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +Component.onCompleted: console.log("SDFDFSD", scope.id)
<tsdgeos> need that or won't work!
<tsdgeos> j/k
<larsu> dednick: no, but there's talk that it should
<dednick> larsu: ok.
<Saviq> asac, not necessary, we've got mzanetti and tsdgeos trained (although apparently there's been some miscommunication, then)
<karni> Hrm... I pulled trunk and I have failing tests for testGenericScopeView, even though they were passing last evening.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i wasn't trained, just mzanetti
<larsu> dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1267063/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267063 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Retain user-selected presence state, optimize daemons usage" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: re (sorry. had to go to buy some food)
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't be
<Saviq> asac, didrocks, we'll get the first process through and I'll join the next planned slot
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: we are going to do a landing with thostr_, I won't reash all the concepts, but I'm happy to prepare that with you in advance
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm yours
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have time like now for a quick hangout?
<didrocks> so that I explain the basic workflow
<didrocks> then, you will follow their first landing :)
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
 * didrocks is going to a free room
<didrocks> Saviq: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj79bppufnts1b6cjfcq8u8
<karni> mhr3: Cimi: in new-scopes, testGenericScopeView fails on test_hiddenPreviewOpen, test_previewCycle, test_previewOpenClose, test_showPreviewCarousel, test_show_spinner - are you guys aware of this? Is this because of undergoing preview work?
<mhr3> karni, the tests weren't much updated so far
<karni> mhr3: okay, was just double checking you guys aware we have failing tests.
<popey> tsdgeos: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1271676 on your radar to be fixed soon? It's quite jarring and will be obvious when giving demos at MWC
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271676 in Unity 8 "Launching an app from the app scope causes app scope to jump to the top" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> popey: it is fixed in a MR
<tsdgeos> popey: needs a test, but then i found out an existing test was broken, so i'm fixing that test first
<popey> ♥
<popey> thanks
<tsdgeos> popey: so if you need it *now* ping saviq and we can fast track it without test
<popey> not *now* but /soon/
<tsdgeos> otherwise wait till the end of the day and i hope i've fixed the mess
<popey> great great!
<popey> glad I asked
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testCyclePreviewBroken/+merge/203529
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm. fails to build
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: really?
<mzanetti> crap... yeah. but my fault... it just printed mock preview warnings exactly before crapping out
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i changed 2 qml files, how can it fail to build?
<mzanetti> ... what are the odds...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's not your fault really, it's my fault when i redid the previewlist to be global instead of per genericscope
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: approved, thanks
 * mzanetti goes back to the right edge animation
<karni> tsdgeos: hey, maybe you don't mind taking a look :)? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-carousel5/+merge/203444
<karni> tsdgeos: and tweak for new-scopes (that's what we decided with Saviq) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-carousel5/+merge/203517
<karni> tsdgeos: If you prefer to leave it to Michał, that's fine
<tsdgeos> he approved the first one already
<tsdgeos> looks ok to me, i guess he'll aprrove the second one later
<karni> tsdgeos: yeah, thanks :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, dandrader, elopio, kgunn, greyback, mzanetti, karni, MacSlow|lunch, dednick: please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8 and see if it sounds sane, bear in mind it's ultimately us who decide whether answers to those questions are good enough, so if e.g. there was no design review, because it's still too difficult to get it, it's fine
 * dandrader reads on
 * karni looks
<Cimi> Saviq, how about setting an highlighted word to type that we all sync in our irc clients? so when we want to gather attention to the whole team we simply type that keyword
 * mzanetti uses "all:"
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti, you decide ;)
<Cimi> like unityuiteam: hello team
<Cimi> I think it's nice
<greyback> "expound" that not a word I see too often :)
<mzanetti> causes a few false positives when someone pastes "dh_install:" error messages
<Cimi> or cimirocks
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> +1 ^^
<Cimi> cimirocks: standup
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> cimirocks is actually my playstation network id :)
<kgunn> i like uiteam
<karni> Cimi: we used @all for hilight
<Saviq> greyback, I had to look it up ;D
<greyback> :)
<kgunn> i actually use "expound"
<karni> that worked for 2 of the teams I've been on
<Cimi> karni, but a lot of people can say all
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, you wrote it, too
<karni> Cimi: "@all" not "all"
<Cimi> in normal chat
<Cimi> karni, ok, other teams then :)
<karni> Cimi: whatever works for you. this works for u1-client and phone delivery :)
<Saviq> kgunn, I adapted the checklists a bit, hope the changes are fine with you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8?action=diff&rev2=18&rev1=16
<dandrader> Saviq,  "Did you perform an exploratory manual test run of your code change? " would like to have "test run" properly defined. e.g.: run unity8 on the device and play around with it, performing a couple of fundamental usecases and something that your MP affects, if any"
<karni> haha I like cimirocks
<kgunn> Saviq: yep, looked good...i'm for paring them down to bare minimum
<Cimi> karni, +1 ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, we have the definition in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8
<Saviq> dandrader, but it's more extensive than what we want per-MP
<Saviq> dandrader, per-MP we just want to apply reason
<mzanetti> Saviq: "First please copy & paste into the MP the checklist " <- into the description field?
<greyback> Saviq: when you say "core-dev" you mean what exactly? (for the packaging change bullet point)
<Saviq> greyback, right, I want it to be a team
<kgunn> mzanetti: maybe into a comment ?
<Saviq> greyback, but there isn't one yet
<greyback> ok
<Saviq> greyback, so ubuntu-unity, /me fixes
<kgunn> if description is weird
<mzanetti> Saviq: description can be altered, comments not
<Saviq> kgunn, mzanetti I'm for description, yes
<mzanetti> so you could change something from "no" to "yes" or add a better expound later :D
<kgunn> right...i did think comment let's you reply to expound
<kgunn> but i'm originally for description
<kgunn> bbiab, a.m. house duties
<dandrader> Saviq, not sure I got it. so "exploratory manual test" is more lax than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8 ?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, it's more about testing your code change and any related functionality, rather than checking for regressions
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's the plan on getting an image to test?
<Saviq> mzanetti, add a ppa, dist-upgrade from it
<dandrader> Saviq, ok. better have it written down there somewhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, for now, will get improved later
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that already working or tbd?
<Saviq> mzanetti, works
<mzanetti> which ppa?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a per-landing silo
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/ for example
<Saviq> mzanetti, when you create a landing, you get assigned one of them
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> didn't know it creates a ppa we can use
<Saviq> mzanetti, the ppa is there, it just cleans it up and uploads new packages
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's 10 "silos" at the moment
<mzanetti> yeah, I know
<Saviq> mzanetti, and each has a PPA
<dandrader> Saviq, so the reviewer also changes the MP description?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, or well
<Saviq> dandrader, actually maybe not
<Saviq> dandrader, because there can be more reviewers
<dandrader> Saviq, why not in a regular comment?
<Saviq> dandrader, just changed
<Saviq> dandrader, reviewers put their answers in review comments
<dandrader> Saviq, so merging to trunk is going to be manually done by someone and that guy will perform the TestPlan?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, not manually
<Saviq> dandrader, the "Lander" lists the MPs to be landed in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<Saviq> dandrader, all the MPs are built into a corresponding PPA, the test plan is to be executed
<Saviq> dandrader, packages are put into archive and code merged into trunks
<karni> Saviq: You seem to be quite busy.. this one is almost the same as the one you approved, just for new-scopes:
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-carousel5/+merge/203517
<Saviq> karni, yeah, will wait for the one to trunk to merge
<Saviq> karni, and merge trunk into new-scopes
<karni> Saviq: ach, gotcha!
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, can you please fill the answers in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-carousel5/+merge/203444
<karni> sure
<Saviq> dandrader, fill in answers in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/draghandle_lp1269022/+merge/202484 please
<Saviq> elopio, fill in answers in https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/wait_for_category/+merge/202523 please
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-card-no-artimage/+merge/203520 here too
<karni> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I already linked the OSK bug with the keyboard
<kklimonda> hey, anyone got any idea how to disable alt+button1 window resize in 14.04?
<Saviq> kklimonda, isn't that window move, not resize?
 * karni uses it all the tim
 * Saviq too
<Saviq> kklimonda, regardless, dig into compizconfig-settings-manager
<kklimonda> right, it's window move
<kklimonda> I wouldn't try to disable it if it werent for the fact that it's messing the game I'm playing
<kklimonda> I tried in ccsm, the setting is there indeed, but if I try changing, it gets reverted somehow
<Saviq> kklimonda, I just disabled the "window move" plugin in ccsm and it worked fine?
<kklimonda> Saviq: when I did that I couldn't move windows at all after restarting unity - a rather undesirect side-effect
<Saviq> kklimonda, hmm indeed
<Saviq> kklimonda, sounds like a bug, disabling the button1+Alt shortcut indeed does not seem to change anything here
<seb128> Saviq, do you know where is the default launcher config for unity8/touch?
<Saviq> seb128, same as for desktop
<seb128> Saviq, is the config the same?
<Saviq> seb128, no, we've an .override in place IIRC
<Saviq> mzanetti ↑ correct?
<seb128> Saviq, right, what package is shipping the override is my question I guess
<Saviq> seb128, gimme a minute please
<mzanetti> yeah, correct
<seb128> Saviq, sure, thanks ;-)
<mzanetti> seb128: its in ubuntu-touch-settings or however the package is called
<Saviq> seb128, ↑ yup
<karni> hrm. flashed trusty-proposed, applied demo-stuff, and scope-onlinemusic wouldn't show up
<karni> aaah fuuu.. used -b when flashing, blew away my home
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti: ok, got it, thanks
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> ouch
<Saviq> karni, do you see any issues in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log?
 * karni looks
<karni> Saviq: nothing immediately obvious, no. rebooting the device.
<karni> still nothing. strange. will install anothe scope.
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti: is there a design document or something describing what the launcher should include by default? that key seems out of sync with reality (seeing the number of elements listed compared to what is listed on the device)
<Saviq> seb128, not that I know of
<mzanetti> seb128: nope. I think ssweeny created this override
<seb128> ok
<mzanetti> or cwayne
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti: do you any idea who I could ping in design to ask about what should be there?
<mzanetti> hmm... vesar or JohnLea probably
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-card-no-artimage/+merge/203520/comments/474981
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti: in fact my initial goal was to add ubuntu-system-settings (mpt stated on the settings design that it should be in the launcher by default), but I'm happy to try to get the set sorted while I'm at it
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<karni> Saviq: How about these? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit?pli=1#
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti: other question, do you if/how I can make ubuntu-system-settings be listed in the top items of the app lens (so it doesn't need to expand the section to see it)?
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<mhr3> seb128, yes, change the qml :)
<seb128> mhr3, that's an hardcoded list? do you know what qml that is?
<mhr3> Apps/FrequentlyUsedAppsModel.qml:
<karni> Saviq: so.. basically, it comes from the spec. and I believe it's something Scott tried to use, and had this empty art shape box
<karni> so called "minimum configuration" (I'd call it minimal ;) configuration)
<Saviq> /food
<elopio> Saviq: reading the checklist, it looks a lot better than the default. Thanks.
<elopio> Saviq: I'd add to make sure the code follows the code standards
<elopio> Saviq: to check that all changes come with unit tests.
<elopio> and to check that all changes to user stories have autopilot tests.
<karni> Saviq: heh, dunno. installed another scope, rebooted the device, and music scope showed up. I think there was a known deadlock problem, it's not the first time I've seen this behavior (it was similar in trunk some time ago)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: I've found the issue(s) in the ap-test causing the failure of unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call
<tsdgeos> cool
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: lp:unity-notifications does not need to be touched at all
<tsdgeos> nice
<Saviq> elopio, right, will incorporate those somehow
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, still it's odd... at least one of the found issues... the non-odd was changed paths for the graphics-assets
<elopio> Saviq: I replied to the checklist on my two branches.
<Saviq> elopio, cheers
<mzanetti> cimirocks: standup!
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm in :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<karni> Saviq: updated description, left comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-card-no-artimage/+merge/203520
<karni> ah, /me looks at + id: artImage possibly not used
<kgunn> greyback: are you still in disagreement with this one ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir/+bug/1251330
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251330 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "Keyboard orientation incorrect when brought up by side stage app" [Critical,New]
<greyback> kgunn: my comment was poorly phrased - it is a bug, but I didn't think it was a qtubuntu bug
<karni> Saviq: yeah, that was a left over. pushed update to that MP I liked above.
<greyback> kgunn: since there's no OSK guy any more (and I know it a bit) I can take it on
<kgunn> greyback: alternately...maybe dandrader could take a look
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> greyback: worried you may be busy with rotation?
<greyback> kgunn: sure
<kgunn> dandrader: would you mind ?
<kgunn> taking on the bug above ^^
<dandrader> kgunn, yeah, I could check this bug
<dandrader> no problem
<kgunn> dandrader: thanks
<elopio> this is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/generic_preview/+merge/202793
<elopio> can somebody please take a look?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: commented in the two bugs i approved
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, btw... do we have a bug-entry for the failing notification ap-test?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: not that i know
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, just wondering if I can attach my fixing branch to a bug-#
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok
<vesar> seb128, Hi you were asking about the launcher default apps on the phone
<seb128> vesar, hey, yes
<vesar> seb128, we have a design doc for launcher: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1OnCNVhXPDAE41zI_S8lou2xPQ4ILy5BysVy6tBfIw-g/edit#
<vesar> seb128, but it a bit in working state and doesn't list any default apps at the moment
<Saviq> greyback, you said you could help sil2100 with the OSK a bit?
<vesar> seb128, the current set is from the bottom to top: Home, Telephony, Messeging, Contacts, Camera, Gallery, Browser
 * sil2100 waves to greyback 
<vesar> seb128, I think that's defined by mzanetti and to me it's a good set of apps. And I agree that system settings should be there as well.
<sil2100> greyback: you have a moment for some consulting?
<greyback> sil2100: ok, gimme 10 mins
<seb128> vesar, mpt wrote in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings "“System Settings” should be in the Launcher by default"...
<mzanetti> defined by mzanetti is wrong...
<seb128> vesar, ok, great, so I'm going to keep that list and add system-settings at the bottom
<seb128> vesar, works for you?
<vesar> seb128, I would add it between Contacts and camera
<vesar> seb128, Bottom most should always be the home icon
<mzanetti> vesar: he means top-most
<sil2100> greyback: sure
<mzanetti> seb128: vesar: bottom in the list == bottom-most on desktop - top-most on phone
<mzanetti> given the phone-launcher is inverted
<karni> Saviq: hey, I know you're swamped. I'll drop you my links on priv, and you'll get to them when you have a moment, okay? :)
<vesar> mzanetti, seb128: I would give it a bit more priority and put it next to "phone essential" apps
<seb128> vesar, ok, that works for me, between contacts and camera it is
<seb128> vesar, mzanetti: thanks
<Saviq> karni, I'm managing ;)
<seb128> mzanetti, reverse-order ack, I didn't think before writing ;-)
<karni> Saviq: hehe
<vesar> seb128, mzanetti: cool. works for me! I'll update the spec from that part
<mzanetti> vesar: seb128: thanks. works for me too
<greyback> sil2100: ok I'm free now
<kgunn> mterry: so i'm gonna claim flu-fog :)...but can you explain how/why nested mir testing needs this
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088
<kgunn> alan_g: ^
<Saviq> karni, for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-card-no-artimage/+merge/203520 - I know it's not necessarily related
<mterry> kgunn, that's an integration testing to make sure the unity8 session can talk to NetworkManager.  This broke with nested mode because my 'switch-to-nested' branch accidentally misconfigured lightdm in a way that the user session was inactive, so it wasn't allowed to configure NetworkManager
<karni> Saviq: Yes?
<Saviq> karni, but it doesn't seem to react to card-size, nor center the title
<karni> Saviq: Right, as far as centering the title - that's what I noted in the description. I wanted to get rid of an ugly rendering view (empty artShape)
<Saviq> karni, the centering I don't think was implemented, but card-size should work (and I think it's not working because it relied on art size)
<kgunn> mterry: ok...so more of a true integration test, not really directed at mir per se
<karni> Saviq: Card size you say..
<mterry> kgunn, yeah.  The bug wasn't really Mir at all
<mterry> kgunn, just a misconfiguration of the new lightdm path I was using
<kgunn> mterry: is that misconfig fixed ?
<kgunn> e.g. if i go for another landing of mir 0.1.4 is it gonna work ?
<mterry> kgunn, yeah, in my 'switch-to-nested' branch
<mterry> kgunn, yes, because the bug & fix is in code that isn't a part of the image yet
 * kgunn little confused as to how code not in the image got mir backed out 2 weeks ago....
<kgunn> didrocks: ^
<mterry> kgunn, not Mir, I don't think.  But my switch-to-nested branch got backed out
<didrocks> kgunn: can you give me some context?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testCyclePreviewBroken/+merge/203529 could we merge that, too? checlists, please
<kgunn> didrocks: so mir 0.1.4 got backed out per the release mail, a couple of weeks back...and my understanding that backing out was tied to the nested feature...however, mterry is saying, the bug wasn't with mir, but his greeter branch
<Saviq> dednick, tsdgeos, how about https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.better-visible-items/+merge/201789 ?
<karni> Saviq: ah ok. While it looked acceptably in horizontal, it looks pretty darn bad to just hide the art in vertical Cards. /me looks at Card sizing
<kgunn> didrocks: meaning i've been holding off for a retry to promote mir...when in reality...it probably shouldn't have been back out
<kgunn> ?
<Saviq> karni, ah right, horizontal is always full-width, forgot about that
<karni> Saviq: oh, it's okay, Card width is fixed, and height is == childrenRect.height.
<mterry> kgunn, oh I didn't realize 0.1.4 was backed out
<dednick> Saviq: it's ready to go...
<karni> Saviq: so, it would just be better to make the view "gone" instead of "invisible" (in Android terms haha)
<kgunn> didrocks: mterry ...its ok, i'm not mad...just want to get to where i can go re-try on mir promotion
<dednick> unless that was a request to go through this new release process
<karni> I can change it's width.
 * karni investigates
<mterry> kgunn, the reason was because of the nested regressions?
<kgunn> mterry: that's what the mails indicate....
<kgunn> again i was in flu fog...then travel
<Saviq> dednick, can you fill the submitter checklist in there please
<kgunn> poor excuses...but anyway
<mterry> kgunn, huh.  Yeah, all that needed to be backed out IIRC was my enable-nested branch
<kgunn> mterry: thanks...just trying to confirm here with didrocks if he remembers some other reason mir was backed out
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for the first yes, could merge it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for the second, still need to do more stuff i'd say
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, can you please fill in checklists for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testCyclePreviewBroken/+merge/203529
<elopio> Saviq: thinking about an extra point for the landing checklist:
<elopio> if the UI change is big, ping davmor2 to make sure he will do an extra exploratory testing on that section when the image is ready.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/delegateRangeBugfix is quite visually bad in the phone (once you know how to trigger it), but i understand noone has had time to review it yet
<mzanetti> kk
<karni> Saviq: setting artShape width to 0 is the proper way to hide it? (like you did with comment field height)
<Saviq> elopio, that'd be for the landing checklists, though?
<dednick> Saviq: done
<karni> It bothers me, because the view is still in the hierarchy. Meh.
<Saviq> karni, we could try and use a Flow there
 * karni reads
<Saviq> karni, it will disregard invisible items and not position them
<davmor2> elopio: also let me know what is meant to of changed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's fine, we don't have to release everything today
<elopio> Saviq: yes, before it's considered to go into the new image.
<karni> Saviq: sounds interesting. looking at docs.
<Saviq> karni, that's something that anchors can't do
<Saviq> or childrenRect, for that matter
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, done my part
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: "Did CI run pass? If not, please explain why. " Is this really to be answered by the reviewer?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think so, yes - in case it did not pass, the reviewer needs to have a good excuse to approve anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: but we're not going to merge to trunk if it doesn't pass
<Saviq> mzanetti, in this case, yes we will
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause we have an unrelated failure that's not fixed yet
<mzanetti> meh...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we don't want it to block us
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should be a rare occurence for sure
<mzanetti> also in this case we shouldn't merge it imho
<mzanetti> as long as ci isn't passing
<mzanetti> a unrelated failure might hide a real one
<karni> Saviq: sounds good. and sounds like a significant update to Card code (which I'd be happy to take on). I'd like that versus the fact that by Thursday/Friday we need to decide whether we're go or no-go with new scopes API for MWC :| Would it make sense to size down the artShape to (0,0) if the artImage source is not set for time being, or that's plain dirty? If it sounds bad, let's shelve that work for couple hours, and I'll ask Scott if we ...
<karni> ... need that as opposed to other minor fixes.
<Saviq> karni, it's fine
<Saviq> karni, to size it to 0,0 I mean
<karni> Saviq: ok, I'll try that
<karni> it should look fine
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, could you give lp:~macslow/unity8/unity8.fix-test_sd_incoming_call a try and verify it fixes the autopilot-test failure of unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call for you too.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, used lp:unity-notification trunk with this
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ we might not need to merge with failure in the end
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: just create a merge request and see if CI is happy
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that's what I thought
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'll check asap, but want to finish something first
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok... just wanted to point you to the fixing branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know, it's a rare occasion, but when CI is failing on us for random reasons, we need to be able to override
<Saviq> mzanetti, that question just gives us the ability to do so
<mzanetti> ok...
<elopio> Saviq, mzanetti: if it's not a common practice, for me, that flexibility is ok. Just please make sure there's a critical bug for the unstable test, and it's schedule to be fixed really soon.
<Saviq> elopio, yup
<mzanetti> I think we should use this only for *very* rare exception. i.e. release deadline and the test cannot be fixed by then
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm getting the same failure still with the downloaded package
<MacSlow> Saviq, :/
<Saviq> didrocks, Ready → yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, you're talking about the .deb tsdgeos mentioned yesterday?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, from naartije
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://10.98.3.7/archive//head.unity8/trusty/qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin_0.1.1+14.04.20131030.1bzr196pkg0trusty0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<MacSlow> Saviq, I used lp:unity-notifications and compiled the .deb locally and installed that... with that it worked
<Saviq> MacSlow, will try
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll try that precompiled .deb again too
<Saviq> dandrader|bbl, why "not yet" for the manual testing? didn't you check that your code fix the issue?
<Saviq> sil2100, could we get a landing silo for unity8?
<Mirv> Saviq: mumble?
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, coming
<Mirv> greyback: bzoltan is asking if you could join too
<greyback> Mirv: uhh ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, nope, built from trunk, same failure
<sil2100> Saviq: uno momento ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, just uno? I can live with that :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, misssed a change to commit... just verified again that it works... both with the prebuilt .deb and lp:unity-notifications trunk
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ^
<Saviq> MacSlow, +1
<sil2100> Saviq: silo assigned, let's wait for it to be ready and you can build ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, actually sorry, I just added one more MP, you need to reconfigure the silo don't you?
<sil2100> Saviq: oh noes! Give me a moment
<Saviq> sil2100, sooorry
<Saviq> MacSlow, FWIW, I still don't get the assets
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah, os.getcwd() assumes you run the tests in tests/autopilot
<Saviq> MacSlow, you should use os.path.dirname(__file__)
<MacSlow> Saviq, trying...
<Mirv> Saviq: did you mean this or something similar? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/50650/testcases
<Saviq> MacSlow, actually you need os.path.abspath(__file__) first
<Saviq> Mirv, no, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/150:20140128:20140115.1/6308/
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, yes, the usual, right
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<karni> Saviq: Is there any obvious problem with this code? I also tried regular if else clause - test_art_layout(Horizontal) fails, and one dumps core haha. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832660/
<karni> that, applied to lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-card-no-artimage
<Saviq> karni, I don't think ? : should be used within
<Saviq> karni, I mean the interpreter might get confused
<Saviq> karni, which : belongs to which ?
<karni> that's okay, let me confirm the regular if-else didn't work :)
<karni> sure, I'll change that
<Saviq> MacSlow, os.path.dirname(__file__) + "/../../../../../qml/graphics/" + icon_name
<Saviq> MacSlow, instead of os.path.abspath)_
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> instead of os.path.getcwd()
<karni> Saviq: it looks great, it just freaks out on tests :| http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832681/
<sil2100> Saviq: I reconfigured it a moment ago, should be ok now!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks, and sorry for that :)
<dandrader|bbl> Saviq, I checked on my desktop. didn't run on the device
<dandrader|bbl> Saviq, and used "make tryDragHandle" for that
<Saviq> dandrader, I'd say that's enough for the "apply reason" part of the test
 * dandrader|bbl "bbl" for good now. taking dog to the vet. 
<Saviq> karni, the segfaults I've had happening sometimes - it's a race - try adding a wait(50) at the beginning of the test to see that it settles
<Saviq> karni, the failure looks legit, though
<karni> Saviq: I also tested this on new-scopes branch. Looks great, like I said :|
<karni> ok, I'll have to track down which test segfaults. re: the failure, no idea - the art is visible, so the change should not apply :/
<Saviq> karni, can you visually confirm that everything's ok?
<karni> Saviq: yes, let me run through the tests without change right after my teams SU
<sao> hey all I am trying to create a new master scope but could't find any documentation - see question here http://askubuntu.com/questions/390683/what-to-do-when-my-scope-does-not-fit-into-any-master-scope anyone has a hint?
<karni> Saviq: yes, I went visually through all cases, all look exactly the same, excluding my case - which shrinks the artShape to (0,0)
<davidcalle> sao, hi, is it a master specific for your scope?
<davidcalle> sao, or do you want to enter an existing master scope?
<sao> davidcalle no it would for a clipboard related content
<sao> davidcalle and the clipboard manager I am writing could be one of the scope providing information for that master scope
<davidcalle> sao, one interesting thing to know is that you don't need a master scope. You can just add your .scope file to /usr/share/unity/scopes/ and kill unity-scope-home, this will add it to the Home scope. Then, if you want a Dash bar icon with a specific view for your scope, you just need to open dconf-tool and add your scope to the list at com.canonical.unity.dash.scopes
<Saviq> karni, so at least when looking at the test run, the layout gets confused and you can see that the art is pushed away from the left
<karni> brb SU
 * karni looks
<sao> davidcalle That sounds fairly easy. I haven't tried this yet. This should then also support categories right?
<davidcalle> sao, on the other hand, if you want a master to aggregate several scopes : look at /usr/share/unity/scopes/books.scope and replicate it for your needs. The thing you need to pay attention to are the categories declarations, they need to be the same as the ones used by your scope(s).
<karni> does make support cherry picking test to run?
<davidcalle> sao, sure, if you add a Dash bar icon. Categories will be mixed into one when in the Home scope.
<davidcalle> will always*
<sao> davidcalle OK I will try this then just having a lens with a cateogry icon. Just out of curiosity in the books.scope the group name is com.canonical.Unity.Scope.Home resp uniquename /com/canonical/unity/masterscope/books. How would I provide this in my own scope service? Is there a special class?
<Saviq> karni, no
<sao> davidcalle considering when I would write my own master scope of course with adjusted unique name and group name.
<karni> Saviq: heh. adding wait(50) at the beginning of all tests makes them pass.
<Saviq> karni, you'd need to get the qmltestrunner command from the make
<karni> Saviq: Is that acceptable "fix" for the test suite?
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> karni, hmm pass? they don't segfault here, but still fail...
<karni> ah wait..
<karni> Saviq: ignore me. I was rushing, had stuff shelved. yeah, 2 failing.
<davidcalle> sao, look at the tuto http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorial/, step 1 in Defining the scope
<davidcalle> sao, oh wait, misunderstood your question
<davidcalle> sao, you create a /usr/share/unity/scopes/<scope name> folder, where you put .scope files of your various scopes. That's it.
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, does that build look right https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/+build/5530676 ?
<Saviq> it only says "Start" for a few minutes now
<karni> Saviq: test_art_size(HorizontalWidth) was seg faulting here, added wait(50), now 2 tests failing. looking into it (like I have been for a while :))
<sil2100> Saviq: uh wtf, never saw anything like that
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ ?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, it's kinda weird, TBH, as you can see for the 5s when it's checking the value, that the art is shifted to the right somehow
<Saviq> karni, couldn't come up with why, though
<karni> Saviq: ack, thank you. I agree, something's wrong, even though the change shouldn't have caused that behavior.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: your MR doesn't follow the new processes
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: need to answer all those questions
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah... :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, fixing...
<sao> davidcalle OK. I thought I tried this and had an error that a function was missing in the dbus unique name I had defined in the master scope file. Cannot rember the exact error message though. I will try again and will otherwise ask again if it doesn't work. Thanks a lot for your ideas.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so did you kill the placeholder notification we had in unity-notifications?
<Saviq> karni, can you paste your `bzr diff --old=lp:unity8` please? I want to try something
<karni> sure
<karni> Saviq: appreciated :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832847/
<davidcalle> sao, sure, no problem :)
<Saviq> karni, I wanted the wait(50)s, too ;)
<karni> Saviq: in all tests?
<karni> I can add them
<Saviq> karni, nvm, I'll manage
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, not that I'm aware of... but I need to check something related anyway and look after that too
<karni> that one fixes the segfault I had
<tsdgeos> or it's still there?
<tsdgeos> seems there
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: works here fwiw
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the MR-branch?!
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yes
<karni> added this to UbuntuShape, all tests pass: anchors.left: template && template["card-layout"] === "horizontal" ? parent.left : undefined
<karni> Saviq: ↑ What do you think.. ? I have mixed feelings heh.
<Saviq> karni, all pass? didn't for me, but that's exactly what I did
<Saviq> karni, and it's kind of correct, as when the anchor is lifted, the shape doesn't really know where to go
<karni> Saviq: yes, visual inspection also fine. that's the only line I changed from the diff I sent
<karni> Saviq: like.. if it's not horizontal, what does the anchor.left === undefined mean? Left aligned? It's unclear to me.
<Saviq> karni, it doesn't mean anything, that's the thing
<Saviq> karni, it's undefined, so if an item was applied an anchor, and then that only anchor got lifted
<Saviq> karni, then it won't do anything
<Saviq> karni, it will treat itself like it had x/y defined (that resulted from the anchor)
<karni> ok. so basically we had missing anchor.left in horizontal layout. that makes sense.
<karni> why it didn't work before - that I don't understand.
<karni> why it *did* work, sorry.
<karni> Saviq: want to mumble for a sec about this.. ?
<Saviq> karni, am there
<karni> Saviq: can you hear me?
<karni> mumble dance
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you do something for your phablet user to not have /sbin in its path?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, our AP tests wouldn't work if it wasn't there by default
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832966/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<tsdgeos> that's an almost clean phablet-flash'ed thing
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the placeholder is still there being added to the model upon is contruction... just checked lp:unity-notifications
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, I wonder if su - phablet is broken
<tsdgeos> su phablet
<tsdgeos> does indeed give me /sbin
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sudo -u phablet -i
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what I use, and is recommended
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your change is good nevertheless, but was just wondering
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'll update the ap-tests for the new visual snap-decisions queue feature anyway and will also add a placeholder-related test along the way
<karni> Saviq: Is this a legal QML/JS operation? Because I refactored the isHorizontal function as well (line 5 of diff) and that works, but hasArt does not. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832974/
<karni> I could have pushed without this, but it makes it so much more readable.
<Saviq> karni, this breaks bindings
<Saviq> karni, and you'd need () in there anyway
<Saviq> karni, basically, you have to think of anything that's after : in a propert
<karni> Thought so (about bindings). thanks :)
<Saviq> karni, that's what the binding will be updated on
<karni> Saviq: What if I used Qt.binding(hasArt) ?
<karni> still no go?
<Saviq> karni, still, the thing that changes must be explicitly called out
<karni> Qt.binding(function() { return cardData && ... }) would work
<Saviq> karni, otherwise Qt would have to introspec the function
<karni> I see, thank you
<Saviq> karni, yeah, but that's the default
<Saviq> i.e.
<Saviq> prop: foo === prop: Qt.binding(function() { return foo; })
<karni> too bad. QML is pretty smart already, tho :)
<Saviq> the important difference is:
<Saviq> prop = foo; !== prop = Qt.binding(function() { return foo; });
<Saviq> so when you assign a value in javascript
<Saviq> that's when you need Qt.binding, otherwise it's a one-time assignment
<Saviq> karni, FWIW "|| false" is not needed
<karni> aha
<Saviq> as undefined && undefined evaluate to undefined, whose boolean is false
<karni> Saviq: right, that assignment thing causes me a tiny bit of troble, but I guess with time I'll wrap my head aroud it :)
<karni> a, great
<Saviq> so "undefined && undefined || false" === "undefined && undefined"
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, one tricky thing here, though:
<Saviq> karni, "" || "foo" evaluates to "foo", not true
<karni> :D
<Saviq> karni, so "" || "foo" === "foo"; "" || "foo" == true; "" || "foo" !== true
<Saviq> so if you go:
<Saviq> o && o["prop"]
<karni> got it! :)
<Saviq> that evaluates to o (when it's boolean false) or o["prop"] (when o is boolean true)
<Saviq> karni, it's a shortcut for:
<karni> this is so much fun :D
<Saviq> o && o["prop"] ? o["prop"] : undefined
<Saviq> for example
<Saviq> only problem is you don't have control of the "negative" value
<karni> I'll re-read it all, thank you for the explanation, thanks so much :)
<karni> Saviq: fixed and pushed. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-card-no-artimage/+merge/203520
<Saviq> karni, you don't need the wait()
<Saviq> karni, it only really helps when there are failures
<karni> Saviq: it still seg faulted here Michał :(
<karni> that very test, on a single (last?) case
<Saviq> karni, hmm, does not, here
<karni> I could try running tests without
<Saviq> karni, please do
<Saviq> karni, also, compare() is generally dangerous, but in this case you've a tryCompare() before, so should be fine
<karni> Saviq: pff.. now it doesn't segfault. pushed change
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I found that it only segvs when it's failing
<karni> :D
<karni> Saviq: how about slapping a sweet +1 on this, too :) you've read the trunk counterpart. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-carousel5/+merge/203517
<Saviq> karni, don't want this before we merge the trunk counterpart to see the actual diff
<karni> \o/ thanks for reviewing and help on that no-artmage branch, Saviq, you rock
<karni> Saviq: blarhg, right! you said it before
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, FWIW you should be able to set the other one as prerequisite
<Saviq> karni, LP should then realize
<Saviq> what the actual diff is
<karni> Saviq: done, and resubmitted
<Saviq> karni, will hopefully be done before you're up tomorrow
<karni> w00t
<Saviq> karni, I'm going for food now o/
<karni> Saviq: enjoy!! :)
<karni> o/
<Saviq> sil2100, apparently was a buildds issue, back on track
<karni> it's marked as superceded :/ ayay, I marked a prerequisite, but they have differen't parents
<karni> approved one goes to trunk, that one awaits trunk, but goes to new-scopes
<Saviq> karni, well, they have a common ancestor nevertheless, so thought it'd work :?
<karni> I think only if they're proposed to be merged to same branch, which is not the case
<karni> don't worry. I'll resubmit if I can.
<karni> can't resubmit. I'll prepare a new one.
<karni> d'oh, resubmit proposal => new URL
<karni> here it is, safe and sound. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-carousel5/+merge/203597
<kgunn> bbiab
<karni> -> eod
<dandrader> greyback, when I hold the tablet in portrait mode, what should happen to the app in the side stage?
<dandrader> or to the side stage itself
<greyback> dandrader: rotation not supported by shell, so sidestage remains open and the app inside rotates if it wants
<dandrader> greyback, does an application know somehow it's on the side stage? I mean, is there any global variable or anything telling it
<Saviq> dandrader, why would it need to?
<greyback> dandrader: not that I'm aware of. The qpa plugin does know, but if that info is available higher up, I don't know
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't know, just asking
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, ultimately when you change orientation, side stage should follow
 * dandrader is trying to get familiar with how all that side stage magic happens
<Saviq> to always be on the right edge, that is
<dandrader> Saviq, would look horrible
<Saviq> dandrader, what would? side stage in portrait?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, even worse when it becomes bottom-stage ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, does it even makes sense in terms of usability
<dandrader> Saviq, also horrible
<dandrader> IMHO a side stage only makes sense when the device is in landscape
<dandrader> Saviq, are there other OSes implementing this concept? what do they do?
<Saviq> dandrader, on one hand I agree, on the other what happens with apps that can only support phone layout
<Saviq> dandrader, Win8 on tablet does, not sure what it does in portrait
<dandrader> Saviq, is there a design doc or something explaining all those side stage situations and corner cases?
<Saviq> dandrader, the closest I know of is https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/folderview?id=0B2WkkoWiZT_TVVpRbWZHaUZYR0U
<Saviq> dandrader, but I'm not sure it deals with those details, we've only gotten somewhere with the right edge last week
<Saviq> dandrader, and I probably don't have all the details atm
<kdub_> building platform-api, i get not able to find  #include <org/freedesktop/dbus/codec.h>, anyone know a workaround?
<greyback> kdub_: file appears to be in dbus-cpp-dev
<greyback> surely apt-get build-dep platform-api should install all you need
<kdub_> greyback, yeah, something must be messed up with my packages or something
<kdub_> trying to install that package gives Note, selecting 'libdbus-cpp-dev' instead of 'dbus-cpp-dev'
<greyback> dpkg -S lies
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-29
<karni> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835250/ - no ideas :( We need that fix badly, you've seen the screenshots how bad it is (or make FilterGrid clip views instead of limiting the model)
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-filtergrid/+merge/203657
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-center-align-title/+merge/203664
 * karni -> eod
<karni> (FTR I did sofly eod before, I just don't write this on every channel ;))
<veebers> Mirv: ping, hey I just saw your bug reports re: qt 5.2 && autopilot. I haven't had a proper look yet but had some thoughts/questions
<veebers> I'm about to pop out for the night, thought I should mention it "Is it perhaps an AppArmor issue? Looks like there is a dbus exception happening" and "Is it possible that in this new version Qt have removed the ability to load the testability driver? I know we had to patch something in at some stage, but I'm not sure of the specifics off the top of my head".
<Mirv> veebers: a good question. regarding Qt, the "load_testability_from_env_var.patch" is still applied ie support for QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY env var
<Mirv> of course, there might be something changed with the testability driver, or then something on the apparmor side indeed
<Mirv> I updated the bug report with those thoughts
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's the plan for the CI? isn't it a bit weird we are run both against released and unreelased stuff?
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you put the new merge stuff in your prposals?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it is, I talked to fginther already, and we'll probably remove the local repo altogether
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.ubuntu-settings-components/+merge/199311 https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.better-visible-items/+merge/201789 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.hint-interval/+merge/202104
<tsdgeos> Saviq: makes sense, will help reproducing the problems too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what I would like is that it will be run against the CI Train silo PPA when active
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.better-visible-items/+merge/201789 already, will do rest.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise we'll get build failures in CI, for example, when we'd be releasing some project we depend on at the same time
<tsdgeos> dednick: tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: makes sense
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i also was wondering if we're going to change who does the top approval
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, especially when we want to batch merges for release
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we could use it more as a marker of "what the grand master merger wants to merge in the next run"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, but that would mean he has to brood in all the MPs
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as opposed to just Approved ones
<tsdgeos> not cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and there's no problem with leaving one in Approved state until later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, I think top-Approved are basically all candidates for next release
<Saviq> didrocks, morning o/
<Saviq> didrocks, there's no 24h coverage of the landing team is there? any place where we could usually reach someone? again, chasing any one of you guys in person does not scale
<Saviq> didrocks, what do you think about automagically enabling silos for CI jobs when a project is active in CI Train?
<didrocks> Saviq: in meetings, there will be 24h coverage soon, but it's a long topic about autoenabling silo assignement
<didrocks> Saviq: we'll first try manually, if you wait too much, I'm happy to revisit
<Saviq> didrocks, no no, not what I was about
<Saviq> didrocks, please ping when you're out of meetings
<Saviq> didrocks, just wanted to leave you messages, not trying to drag you away from things
<seb128> Saviq, they don't want to autoallow silos because they can want to be organize/ack what can land and not
<Saviq> seb128, not what I was about
<seb128> they want to organize*
<seb128> Saviq, ok, I would like to be able to get a ppa to test without blocking on a CI person to press the ack button for me :p
<seb128> but maybe it's only me
<Saviq> seb128, different topic, but completely agree
<seb128> I got stucked yesterday for half an hour waiting to get a silo so I could start a build before going away
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, the test builds should probably be allowed, even if it won't be published straight away
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I guess then the issue is the number of ppas in the pool
<Saviq> and the fact that the projects are locked when in silo
<Saviq> seb128, anyway, what I meant was enabling the silo PPAs for -ci jobs for projects that are in an active silo currently
<seb128> well, that's your issue as a project lander
<seb128> Saviq, I'm not sure to understand what that means?
<Saviq> seb128, say project x depends on a change in project y
<Saviq> seb128, they both need to land at the same time
<Saviq> seb128, -ci jobs for project x would fail due to (hopefully) dependencies or at least the missing change in project y
<Saviq> until now we had the local per-stack repo, built straight out of -autolanding jobs
<seb128> ah, now I see what you mean
<seb128> yeah, that makes sense
<seb128> well to me, let's see what Dider&co think ;-)
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess we should start adding 2014 to at least the (C) notices of the new files we add
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or we could just bump them all in one go...
<tsdgeos> that too
<tsdgeos> not sure what are the lawyer-guidelines for increasing the year in a file we haven't touched that year
<tsdgeos> but i guess changing the year includes touching the file ^_^
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> .... 5.5GB ram free... "This computer does not have enough free memory to analyse and send this error report"...
<Saviq> .crash file? 157K...
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> you wrapped an integer of free memory
<tsdgeos> python was unhappy
<tsdgeos> random guess
<Saviq> MacSlow, is unity-notifications safe to release with all the changes after last release?
<tsdgeos> nice. this year we have a much better positioned stand at MWC :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where did you get that?
<tsdgeos> google does wonders :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got a thing for you
<tsdgeos> shoot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to be able to tell LVWPH to start at category further down than 0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, WDYT?
<tsdgeos> what for?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to "hide" the top-most category by default
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that unless you pull down you see the second category
<mhr3> Saviq, that isn't needed atm, we said the favourites are revealed by bottom swipe
<Saviq> mhr3, I must not have been there... and where do they show up?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it's one of those "pull down extra to change the beginning of the list" type of things?
<mhr3> Saviq, in that bottom swiped screen
<tsdgeos> someone used a Jolla phone? :D
<Saviq> mhr3, not following
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not springy, though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, apparently I don't know something, as you were
<mhr3> Saviq, the bottom swipe is supposed to give you a view similar to the current running view where you can remove favourites, reorder etc
<mhr3> running apps*
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, which is not gonna happen yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess it's doable, not sure how much it would take, and would for sure need an exact design of how it's supposed to behave, there's like hundreds of ways it can work
<mhr3> Saviq, the reordering yes, but the removing should
<Saviq> mhr3, the bottom swipe was connected to the "zoom-out" gesture
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> mhr3, which is not gonna happen
<Saviq> mhr3, and the fall back was to have a top-most category with favourites
<mhr3> oh good so then i missed something :P
<Saviq> mhr3, well, not gonna happen for MWC I mean
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, but 14.04?
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<Saviq> mhr3, first iteration we agreed to be just a top-most category in scopes scope, hidden by default
<mhr3> i remember design being strongly against that
<mhr3> although that != mark
<Saviq> Mark explicitly said that we should go for that top-most category to start with
<mhr3> yes, and rest of design didn't agree
<Saviq> ok, I need to clarify this then
<mhr3> ping katie once she's here
<Saviq> /food
<mhr3> Saviq, can i get someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/preview-model/+merge/203706 ?
<mhr3> or maybe you want to? ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: back from all talking
<didrocks> Saviq: so, publishing unity8 is ready it seems? awesome!
<MacSlow> Saviq, I ran lp:unity-notifications with all notification ap-tests and the supported examples... all worked.
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, ready
<didrocks> Saviq: and doneeeeeee
<Saviq> MacSlow, that wasn't my question ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: happy first landing!
<Saviq> didrocks, I need to wait now for them to be published, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: in the release pocket yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: if you run merge and clean before, it will tell you where things are
<Saviq> didrocks, I'll look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<didrocks> that's how you can "hum, after 6 hours, still in proposed, there is an issue"
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah ;)
<didrocks> but you don't have to
<didrocks> you can wait for 3 hours
<didrocks> and rerun it
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, I know
<didrocks> it will tell you :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I just meant, don't feel obliged to track right away :p
<MacSlow> Saviq, I say yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just also wanted to provide you with my reasons :)
<Saviq> didrocks, so, my question for you was: what do you think about enabling the relevant silo PPA in -ci jobs, when applicable?
<didrocks> Saviq: so they are 2 sides of that story
<Saviq> didrocks, so say project x depends on a change in project y, and they're in the same silo, but still -ci jobs for them will fail
<didrocks> first, a technical one, we'll need to write a jenkins plugin
<didrocks> (but that shouldn't be a blocker)
<didrocks> then, there are social sides
<didrocks> 2 things as well here :)
<didrocks> first, I think it's great to have the conversation on the testing plan
<didrocks> like "you try to land the sdk, you listed only the sdk testing plan, you should as well run the unity8 one and the apps ones"
<didrocks> -> that kind of feedback/discussion is good before assigning a silo IMHO
<didrocks> once this is addressed and people can make sensible decisions
<Saviq> didrocks, again, not my question I think ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm not about *assigning* a silo
<didrocks> we can have automated silos attribution for most of the case
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> I shouldn't anticipate questions :p
<didrocks> let me backlog again, sorry ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, say a silo is already assigned
<didrocks> yep
<Saviq> didrocks, both project x and y are in there
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, and x depends on the change in y
<Saviq> didrocks, -ci jobs for x would fail on (hopefully) dependencies, or just due to the missing change in y
<didrocks> ah, -ci jobs like the one showing on the MP?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> yeah, so that's in my mind
<didrocks> and we should do that
<didrocks> (and it's a known flaw)
<didrocks> you're quick to pick them up :p
<Saviq> :D
<didrocks> I just didn't want to disturb fginther before they finish their current project
<didrocks> but it's on my list to "poke the CI team about"
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I'm just gathering opinions
<Saviq> so sounds like we're on the same page
<didrocks> I completely agree that at least for the MP you set/attribute a silo for
<didrocks> they should add the ppa
<didrocks> and use that
<didrocks> I think the impact isn't low on the CI machinery to do that
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> but that would align us more with the Airline vision
<Saviq> didrocks, true
<Saviq> indeed
<didrocks> so yeah, we do agree :)
<didrocks> I just wonder if I should depress fginther right away
<didrocks> (what I think I did pinging him twice)
 * didrocks has no glasses to see Francis' face on the other side of bluefinn
<Saviq> didrocks, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, could one of you do https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/preview-model/+merge/203706 ?
<Saviq> /food for real
<tsdgeos> i will
<fginther> didrocks, ^ is what I wanted to talk about. today is not good for me, maybe tomorrow
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: added the 4 questions with their answers
<tsdgeos> to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-notifications/qcompare/+merge/203362
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, thx... what do you think about "extending" unity8's new MR-process to unity-notifications?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ^
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, overkill or not?
<tsdgeos> it's ok, i guess the ui question will never apply
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, true
<tsdgeos> but i just answer no and that's it :D
<didrocks> fginther: ah great!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is it me or testresultstest-ng is pretty unstable?
<tsdgeos> every second run it hands
<tsdgeos> hangs
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, there's something wrong with the registry i already brought it up, fwiw with latest scopes-api it times out, and then the second try always works
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i always like doing while [ true ]; do make test; if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then break; fi; done to stress the tests
<tsdgeos> but i can't in unity-scopes-shell because of that
<mhr3> tsdgeos, add pkill -f scoperegistry and scoperunner
<mhr3> then it will work
<mhr3> mostly the runner, registry should exit fine
<tsdgeos> is that planned to work?
<tsdgeos> i.e. it's a bug or per design?
<mhr3> bug
<mhr3> the registry "forgets" to kill the scope
<mhr3> for some reason
<tsdgeos> oki
<mhr3> tsdgeos, while [ true ]; do make test; if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then break; fi; pkill -f scoperunner; done
<karni> Saviq: good day :) looks like we didn't land stuff yet :(? Did I miss something in the process? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-carousel5/+merge/203444
<mhr3> oh.. forgetting you still need the timeout branch for that
<Saviq> karni, no, it just didn't happen yet - but it's almost there - waiting for things to get published in release pocket
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, it will, but it's Thomas's turf
<karni> Saviq: thanks :)
<Saviq> karni, did review of your branches, too
<karni> wohoo
 * karni goes through them
<Saviq> karni, did your filtergrid branch actually fix the issue? I'm afraid I didn't understand well what was happening
<karni> yes, allow me a moment to address yor comments :)
<Saviq> karni, ok good
<Saviq> karni, your fix carousel branch just got merged
<karni> Saviq: in unity8-center-align-title - you mean the decision whether or not something should be centered should be based on mappings, not values, right?
<karni> Saviq: \o/
<karni> Saviq: if that's the case, I understand now, and you're right. I'll need to fix that.
<Saviq> karni, leave that be for now, please
<Saviq> karni, I'm extracting those kind of decisions (category-wide) to a CardTool
<karni> Saviq: oh ok
<Saviq> karni, so it will fit in there
 * karni nod
<mhr3> sil2100, could we still have automerger for non-trunk branches?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't understand the hideDash signal, what's it about?
<karni> Saviq: addressing your filtergrid comments - you're right on the fixes. Regarding the question - yes, it does fix it. The problem seems to be that FilterGrid freaks out (rendering-wise) when backed by FilterProxyModel - that made the test implementation clean and 'smart', but made it fail at the same time. Instead, I would manually swap out the model, which would solve the failing tests - and the fix was still untouched, in that branch. ...
<karni> ... Concluding, yes - it does fix the rendering issues shown on screenshots :)
 * karni addresses the comment fixes
<Saviq> karni, right, so a FilterProxyModel over a FilterProxyModel freaks out
<Saviq> karni, file a bug indeed, please
<karni> Saviq: do you know what's the toolkit project called? or shall I file against unity8?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's scope saying "oh i probably launched something or invoked a dbus service, user wants to interact with that and not the dash"
<Saviq> karni, that's internal in unity8
<karni> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv, can one of you guys please push unity-notifications through landing pipeline (old)?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hmmmm ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, shouldn't really be necessary in mir land though
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, ok makes sense
<tsdgeos> mhr3: wouldn't doing
<tsdgeos> 	+ Q_EMIT previewReady(m_preview);
<tsdgeos> 	+ m_preview.clear();
<tsdgeos> get the receiver a dangling pointer?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the receiver owns the preview, not the scope
<mhr3> tsdgeos, or well.. the one that invokes preview() owns it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, got it
<karni> Saviq: Tried my best to explain this weird behavior. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1274095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274095 in Unity 8 "FilterGrid backed by FilterProxyModel renders wrong" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Saviq: we'll try!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks :)
<sil2100> mhr3: I think we could!
<Saviq> karni, yup, got it
<karni> :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but maybe i should have set the previewmodel's parent to the scope... still i wanted to express that the invoker is supposed to delete it once it's done with it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i think what you have works
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well if the invoker didn't delete it, it would leak
<tsdgeos> mhr3: maybe document in the .h that review() passes the ownership on
<tsdgeos> it's typical for this kind of "it's your duty to delete stuff thing" i'd say
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i have a feeling that qml will ignore me no matter what i say in a comment
<Saviq> dednick, conflicts in hint-interval
<Cimi> Saviq, can you repeat me what you told me yesterday about the models and model data? I think I'm confusing things here
<Saviq> Cimi, the model for the audio widget will be an array of dictionaries
<Saviq> Cimi, so [{"source": "foo", "title": "bar", "subtitle": "baz"}, { ... }] etc.
<Cimi> Saviq, I did this
<Cimi> Saviq, but how do I use this inside the repeater?
<Saviq> Cimi, to access those, you need to use modelData["source"], modelData["title"] etc.
<Saviq> Cimi, model: [...] works in a Repeater
<Saviq> Cimi, only then, in delegates, you don't have model.source, but modelData["source"] instead
<Cimi> oh great
<Cimi> thought that didn't work
<Cimi> I'll continue then
<Cimi> Saviq, wrote this for the test file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837718/
<Cimi> Saviq, need to put title, length, uri with " "
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, that's fine, Repeater { model: data.musicData; delegate: Label { text: modelData["title"] } } } will work now
<Saviq> Cimi, no need to wrap in the QtObject, though
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'll see if that works
<Cimi> thank you
<karni> Saviq: "I'd collapse that into one line now." - I didn't want to make the line lengthy, but maybe I should just remove the { return .. } bits?
<karni> Saviq: so it's one (broken) line
<karni> Saviq: the readonly prop collapsedHeight: { return <formula> } -> readonly prop collapsedHeight: /n <formula>
<Saviq> karni, yeah, and our line lenght limit is 120 anyway
<karni> oh
<karni> I should have known better.
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, nw
<Saviq> karni, but yeah, you shouldn't use { return ... } unless you need to wrap, or have more complicated bindings there
<karni> Saviq: nw? :D
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, no worries
<karni> that one I didn't know haha
<karni> Saviq: all comments addressed :) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-filtergrid/+merge/203657
<dednick> Saviq: Yup, seen it
<Saviq> karni, dednick, k
<Saviq> karni, flatten 16	+ readonly property int rowsWhenCollapsed: {
<Saviq> 17	+ return Math.min(collapsedRowCount, Math.ceil(model.count / columns))
<Saviq> 18	+ } too, please
<karni> missed that
<karni> Saviq: collapsed, compacted and pushed
<karni> Saviq: fixed one teset case tag, sorry.
<karni> *test case tag
<sil2100> Saviq: unity-notifications is building, we'll try releasing it later on
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> karni, approved
<karni> Saviq: Thanks!
<karni> Saviq: If carousel5 was merged to trunk, is it time to +! the new-scopes carousel fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-carousel5/+merge/203597
<karni> * +1
<Saviq> karni, yup, lemme merge trunk into new-scopes first
<karni> Saviq: Sorry I'm bugging you, but thanks to you, we've pushed forward *significant* amount of work the phone delivery needs to make decisions for MWC :) We appreciate that.
<Saviq> karni, don't be
<Saviq> karni, conflicting, merge please
 * karni does that
<Saviq> karni, and that's why I didn't want to push before ;)
<karni> ^-^
<karni> Saviq: right, that is because getRenderer function in GenericScopeView is different in trunk and new-scopes. You're aware if I merge trunk to unity8, one day merging new-scopes back to trunk will conflict, right?
<karni> unless we'll want that change in trunk already. for now, getRenderer is different in trunk and new-scopes
<karni> the latter uses the template, and has less arguments.
<Saviq> karni, no it won't conflict
<Saviq> karni, because I just merged trunk into new-scopes
<Saviq> karni, so your change will be correct on top of new-scopes
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> on top of trunk
<karni> Saviq: I merge new-scopes, and bzr shows me only 1 conflict in tst_GenericScopeView.qml, while lp shows me 1 more in GenericScopeView.qml. super confusing.
 * karni expects 2 conflicts, like lp shows
<karni> heh, ignore me ;P
<karni> Saviq: fixed. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-carousel5/+merge/203597
<Saviq> karni, cheers
<karni> cheers!
<elopio> good morning.
<elopio> can I get a review here please? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/generic_preview/+merge/202793
<tsdgeos> elopio: sure, will do
<elopio> tsdgeos: thank you.
<tsdgeos> kgunn: Saviq: hangout or mumble today?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: let's hangout
<tsdgeos> okidokig
 * tsdgeos fixes his hair
<tsdgeos> :D
<kgunn> tsdgeos: you too huh ?
 * dandrader looks for a tshirt to put on
 * dednick looks for his pants
<dednick> oh wait, dont need those
<karni> Saviq: Can I test a custom scope using unity-scope-tool? I found there's --scope-dir argument, but couldn't make it work. If I install a scope on my machine, can I make unity-scope-tool pick it up?
<Saviq> karni, just switch the scope like you would on the phone
<Saviq> karni, either via top bar or swipe left/right
<karni> perfect
<karni> If someone could PM me the hangout link, that'd be neat :)
<karni> or, just add it to calendar event
<mhr3> they do mumble
<karni> not today, I hear
<mhr3> oh wow
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it's a full-blown bi-weakly hangout today ;)
<karni> mhr3: I thought you were on this team, how confusing ;D
<Saviq> karni, you got invite
<mhr3> karni, anyway, --scope-dir takes a dir which has subdir and inside it needs to have subdir.ini and libsubdir.so
<mhr3> subdir == scope_name usually
<karni> Thanks :)
<karni> mhr3: ah
<mhr3> so "--scope-dir /foo" if you have /foo/bar + /foo/bar/bar.ini + /foo/bar/libbar.so
<greyback_> dammit google
<karni> mhr3: helpful!
<tsdgeos> yeah i need to swtich g+ identities too
<tsdgeos> nope
<karni> hrm. unity-scope-tool working for folks? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838096/
<Saviq> karni, restart scope-registry should help
 * karni tries
<Saviq> kgunn, you joining?
<karni> Saviq: ha :> thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, lost you on hangout...
<elopio> Saviq: is the standup on hangout today?
<Saviq> elopio, yes, sorry, let me paste you the link
<elopio> :)
<Saviq> greyback_, not happening for you?
<greyback_> Saviq: no I only stay connected for 15-20 seconds then loose connection
<Saviq> greyback_, nice...
<greyback_> Saviq: no good, I can't even connect now
<Saviq> greyback_, nw, just put your stuff in the doc
<greyback_> Saviq: ack
<karni> Saviq: what's the best way to check what has landed in trusty-proposed - the landing spreadsheet? what about new-scopes ppa? I'm fairly new to this, sorry.
<karni> re: my question, just heard that trunk would only be a bit behind demo-stuff builds
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! About unity-notifications, could you use CITrain for landing this maybe? Would be much of a problem?
<Saviq> thostr_, ↑
<thostr_> sil2100: I'm having a big timing problem tbh. So, if you could get landed I'd be more than happy
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/558
<elopio> Saviq: are you landing branches into a staging branch before landing them to trunk?
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you forget to add the ogg test files?
<Saviq> elopio, no, that was a plan we had, but decided against it
<mzanetti> Cimi:  need to check, one sec
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think we wanted test files like that - the Audio { } component is overridden for the tests
<elopio> Saviq: that's the plan they have in autopilot, so can you tell me why you didn't like it? Just to see if they shouldn't do it.
<Saviq> elopio, well, it's something the CI train folks don't want us to do, and because we can land multiple MPs at the same time in a single CI Train landing, it didn't really give many advantages
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq: so first action (for the in-call notification of 2nd call) is to get latest feedback from the sdk-folks
<Saviq> elopio, other than having a branch into which we merge before actually merging to trunk
<Saviq> macSlow, there's two of you...
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq: yeah... I've not logged out of the other machine
<Saviq> MacSlow, truth is first of all we need to get design to stabilize
<kgunn> MacSlow: Saviq ...2 things really, design stable & sdk support....
<Saviq> MacSlow, because they're changing all the buttons and their layouts to save space
<karni> mhr3: Hey buddy, got a question. We have a aggregating scope for MWC, but new-scopes unity8 shows both aggregating and all subscopes. Is there a chance to fix that before the scope favoriting work will get done?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
<elopio> Saviq: so you land them on trunk one by one, running all the tests and making exploratory on each merge?
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... I'll continue with the visual snap-dec. queue for the moment... until we have the new design and the sdk-component
<Cimi> Saviq, so why having the uri specified then? :)
<Saviq> elopio, I'm not doing it, CI Train is
<Saviq> elopio, CI Train is building a PPA with all of the branchs
<Cimi> anyway fine, I'll do without
<Saviq> elopio, I add that PPA and run the test plan on that
<elopio> Saviq: ah, ok, after all of it is merged, only once.
<karni> elopio: there's a temporary ppa build before stuff gets merged
<karni> yes
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, it's all merged together and put in the PPA
<elopio> I get that.
<Saviq> elopio, so yeah, staging branch was just more work with no particular advantage
<Saviq> elopio, we also reduced the per-MP checklist a lot
<Saviq> elopio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8#preview
<Saviq> elopio, while the landing TestPlan is more extensive https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8 - but that's what you do with the PPA
<elopio> Saviq: ok. Sounds reasonable. I'm still missing to have trunk and a stable branch, instead of trunk being the stable one.
<elopio> but I suppose we can work with this.
<elopio> I'll tell the autopilot guys about your process for them to copy the nice things.
<Saviq> elopio, we've been doing stable trunk since the beginning, really
<Saviq> elopio, or at least have been trying to
<Saviq> elopio, mhr3 pointed out an important thing... you shouldn't dive a lot into the dash right now with emulators, because a lot is changing in that whole machinery
<elopio> right. I don't mean that we should be allowed to break trunk, it should have all the tests passing always. But what I would like is to have an extra branch that changes less often, it's manually certified to be stable, and that's the one that gets into the phone.
<Saviq> not a lot will change conceptually, but the underlying code is changing a lot
<elopio> Saviq: yes, but actually that means we should provide emulators to the projects consuming unity. Then, we updated the functionality, update the emulators, and for them it's transparent.
<Saviq> elopio, yes, sure, just mentioning that the emulators will have to change internally at least, so working a lot on them right now might not be desirable
<Saviq> elopio, [...] well, that's what happens with CI Train, only there isn't a branch, but a set of MPs that get manually certified
 * karni confirmed that any change to "art": "art" in unity-scope-tool, such as: "art": { "field": "art", "aspect-ratio": 0.5 } or even "art": { "field": "art" } breaks artImage (does not show at all).
<elopio> right, I'm doing the bare minimum for the scope tests to run, and to keep running. When you change the way we open the applications scope, and the way we search, I can help updating the emulators I made to keep working.
<Saviq> mhr3, see karni's comment ↑↑
<tsdgeos> can i convince someone to do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/delegateRangeBugfix/+merge/203498 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you?
<karni> mhr3: artShape's are present in proper aspect-ratio, artImage within are completely gone (not shown)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, findChild(genericScopeView, "dashCategory0") != undefined;
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's null now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, better to do typeof == "object" instead
<tsdgeos> Saviq: != still works ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, because it will never == ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which means you won't actually wait for the category, will you ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really, since it's != and not !== it does that javascript magic
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, but still
<tsdgeos> i'd say it does wait, i don't think the test would pass otherwise
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to change the whole file? it's full of those that you forgot to update when you changed the return value
<mhr3> karni, it's only about checking a settings/dconf value, we just didn't hook it up cause the default for that is not yet known
<mhr3> karni, i could give you an envvar where you'd specify comma-separated scope names
 * karni consults
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, leave it be now, and we'll fix it whole later
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll propose a branch on top of it with the fixes
<elopio> hey everybody, a warning. It seems that the most recent libautopilot-qt. the one that it's installed from the ubuntu-unity/daily-build is broken.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> elopio, who uses daily-build any more ;)
<elopio> you can downgrade to the one in trusty, and things will work.
<elopio> me and two more people who have just said that things broke everywhere :)
<elopio> Saviq: shouldn't I be using it?
<karni> mhr3: yes, we would very much like to know that envvar
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/preview-model/+merge/203706 looks good to me, want to top approve or prefer someone else to look at it?
<Saviq> elopio, I don't think so, CI Train omits daily-build
<karni> mhr3: so that we can get rid of unwanted subscopes for demoing at MWC (until we have a better solution)
<elopio> ok, I'll remove it.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, feel free to approve, i'm confident in the tests :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, checked the coverage? ;)
<mhr3> karni, will make a branch, but lunch first :)
<Saviq> mhr3, want me to check the coverage? :D
<Saviq> elopio, FWIW it was never "safe" as in stuff from there might never have ended up in distro
<karni> mhr3: thank you
<mhr3> Saviq, of course i do!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: only visually, didn't run the coverage tool tbh
<tsdgeos> visually == it has a test of the new stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah so your delegateRangeBugFix fixes the "only 9 apps visible" issue?
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> maybe?
<tsdgeos> i never understood that bug
<karni> mhr3: If you could, after that envvar thing, address my comment on "art" component going haywire, I'd appreciate. I'm looking into it myself as well.
<tsdgeos> but it can cause that only some apps are displayed yes
<karni> mhr3: Enjoy your lunch now, though :)
<mhr3> karni, yea, looking at it now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. people was teorizing about how you needed to disconnect from wifi or something
<tsdgeos> but maybe they did just not know how to break it properly
<karni> mhr3: FYI Scott said (for aggregate scope thing) dconf would be fine next week. but if we can't get it before MWC, envvar would be critical to have.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<mhr3> karni, i don't want dconf yet cause the default would be wrong
<karni> mhr3: ack, let's go envvar then :)
<Saviq> mhr3, just three holes in collectors.cpp, I'd say I'm happy ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, btw QDesktopService::openUrl crashes when you don't have QGuiApplication :P
<Saviq> mhr3, on xcb that is?
<mhr3> yea
<Saviq> sounds like a bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, dandrader, elopio, kgunn, greyback_, mterry, mzanetti, karni, MacSlow, dednick, any other branch you'd like landed? I see 7 in queue already, would like to start landing them today
<Cimi> Saviq, you see the power of @uiteam ^^
<dandrader> Saviq, no
 * greyback_ listens for all:
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088
<MacSlow> Saviq, nope
<greyback_> nope
<Saviq> mterry, it's approved, so will be part of it, yeah
<mterry> Saviq, ah OK
<karni> Saviq: checking
<kgunn> i like @uiteam...."all" way too many false+
<Saviq> Cimi, fill in checklist ↑↑ please
 * mzanetti listens for "all:" too
<mterry> Saviq, unreviewed, but I'd like to see https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-focus-request/+merge/201817 land
<Saviq> kgunn, Cimi @unity?
<Saviq> mterry, Cimi, please fill in checklist for test_nested_mir
<kgunn> Saviq: +1 adding now
<mterry> oh right the checklist.
<Saviq> mterry, Cimi, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8#preview
<karni> Saviq: new-scopes-fix-carousel5 and unity8-fix-filtergrid I care most about
<mzanetti> karni: note the ":" at "all:"
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^^
<mzanetti> sorry karni
<karni> mzanetti: np
<Saviq> karni, former is merged already, latter is in queue
<kgunn> added both
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, dandrader, elopio, kgunn, greyback_, mterry, mzanetti, karni, MacSlow, dednick, please add "@unity" to IRC highlight words
<Saviq> @unity
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with the @ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ye
<Cimi> someone to test pls
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that you don't get highlighted for unity, but @unity
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm agains it
<Cimi> works fine
<Cimi> thx
<elopio> roger
<dandrader> Saviq, it will make it easier to polk people
<tsdgeos> @unity
<tsdgeos> didn't work
<Saviq> dandrader, if it gets abused, we won't hold you accountable
<mzanetti> works here
<dandrader> Saviq, there's a value in having to autocomplete every single person
<Saviq> tsdgeos, @unity
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, worked
<tsdgeos> Saviq: stop saying my name, that breaks the test :D
<Saviq> @unity
<Cimi> ahah
<Saviq> lol
<MacSlow> @unity
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, worked now
<tsdgeos> guess doesn't highlight myself
<mzanetti> dudes! I've got work to do :P
<Saviq> dandrader, let's see how it works
<Cimi> tsdgeos, even @cimirocks works for you I imagine :P
<Saviq> kgunn had enough
<dandrader> @unity makes poking more impersonal
 * mzanetti adds @cimirocks
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, but it's only meant for that
<Cimi> ahaha
<Saviq> dandrader, to poke the whole team
<kgunn> one more time please
<MacSlow> @unity
<Saviq> @unity
<Saviq> dandrader, if wanted to poke any one in particular, you would type their name
<kgunn> hmmm...manager probs
<tsdgeos> dednick: there?
<mzanetti> @unity: shouldn't it be @unity8 ?
<mzanetti> :P
<MacSlow> mzanetti, now you're being german :)
<Cimi> ahaha
<mzanetti> :D
 * karni adds hilight
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll be unity soon... ha ha ha.... HA Ha ha... MUAHAHAHAHAHA
<karni> *highlight
<dandrader> @unity
<mzanetti> Saviq: define "soon"
<Saviq> mzanetti, whenever you implement window management for destkop
<mterry> hmm, no highlight for me
<Saviq> desktop, even
<dandrader> could someone say "@unity". testing my setting :)
<Cimi> @unity
<MacSlow> @unity
<mterry> Saviq, OK, checklist added to both branches I mentioned
<Saviq> @unity
<MacSlow> @cimirocks
<dandrader> didn't work
<Saviq> mterry, cheers
<mzanetti> dandrader: really? you missed the 300 times it happened already=
<karni> MacSlow: hahah
<Cimi> MacSlow, got that :P
 * elopio leaves the channel :)
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> aha
<kgunn> no workie for me either
 * MacSlow ROTFLBTC
<MacSlow> kgunn, which IRC-client?
<kgunn> MacSlow: Xchat
<MacSlow> kgunn, hm... the moment I added @ unity (without the space) it worked
<tsdgeos> ouch
<dandrader> maybe restarting xchat does the trick
<tsdgeos> i broke an autopilot test ^_^
<MacSlow> dandrader, didn't have to
<tsdgeos> and it got merged
<karni> for irssi folks: /hilight -line -channels #ubuntu-unity -regexp @all
<mzanetti> @unity (for dandrader)
<karni> d'uh
<tsdgeos> the joy of having broken autopilot
<karni> not @all, heh
<dandrader> mzanetti, lol
<mzanetti> damn
<kgunn> MacSlow: that's what i added...in both exact words & nicknames to always highlight
 * mzanetti -> stupid
<kgunn> and restarted
<mzanetti> @unity (for daniel)
<Saviq> ;D
 * tsdgeos works on a fix fix
<dandrader> mzanetti, didn't work.... anyone using xchat here?
<MacSlow> @unity (for kgunn)
<kgunn> aha
<karni> works here :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: stupid too :D
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> MacSlow, don't add his name
<MacSlow> kgunn, btw I'm using xchat-gnome... not plain xchat
<kgunn> MacSlow: again...only minus kgunn :0
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Cimi: no... I like that "joke" :)
<MacSlow> @unity
<mzanetti> oh... so its a running gag already
<kgunn> nope
<MacSlow> mzanetti, of course
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> kgunn, switch to xchat-gnome then ;)
<mzanetti> or something with Q or K in the beginning :P
<mterry> kgunn, you are using plain xchat too?  Yeah, can't make it work for me
<MacSlow> mzanetti, pfft :)
 * MacSlow recommends xchat-gnome
<MacSlow> *cough*
<mterry> MacSlow, we need xchat-unity  ;)
<MacSlow> mterry, give me two weekends ;)
<elopio> quassel is the way.
<mterry> dandrader, looks like we need to be using xchat-gnome
 * MacSlow misses the times when it was vi vs. emacs
<dandrader> maybe I have to escape the "@" sign somehow in the setting....
<Saviq> didrocks, can we get a silo please?
<dandrader> MacSlow, yeah, vim won :)
<MacSlow> dandrader, yeah... thank god :)
<karni> Saviq: changes will land in demo-stuff ppa first, then trunk (and image) next?
<Saviq> karni, all goes directly into release
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, so demo-stuff loses its purpose soon
<Saviq> karni, as trunk == release with CI Train
<Saviq> or trunk <= release for a short moment
<Saviq> karni, well, demo-stuff builds from new-scopes
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, so it should be updated already
<karni> wohoo
<Saviq> karni, unity8 50 minutes ago
<Saviq> Successfully built
<Cimi> kgunn, did you manager to get it set?
<Cimi> manage
<kgunn> Cimi: nope..was googling
<Saviq> mhr3, is there any reason to build lp:unity-{api,scopes-api,scopes-shell} in demo-stuff ppa?
<Saviq> (for trusty, that is)
<mhr3> Saviq, now that trunk isn't trunk... not much
<Saviq> mhr3, so you're CI-Training them, too?
<mhr3> unfortunately :P
<karni> Saviq: I don't see this branch in description of landing - I assume we skipped the landing part for it? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-carousel5/+merge/203444
<karni> it's already merged
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-filtergrid/+merge/20365 doesn't exist
<Cimi> kgunn, ?unity "might" work
<karni> I mean we landed it without updating spreadsheet?
<didrocks> probably a typo with the number
<Saviq> karni, Status:
<Saviq> 	Merged Edit status
<Saviq> karni, it landed yesterday
<karni> ok, that's all I care :) thanks
<Saviq> karni, or well, today, but started yesterday
<Cimi> kgunn, I read it should support wildcards, so ? should replace the char @ that does not get highlighted
<Saviq> karni, row 9 in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<karni> ack
<Saviq> or sil2100, could we get a silo for unity8 please?
<Cimi> kgunn, otherwise take a screenshot of your settings page and share with us :)
<sil2100> Saviq: assigining!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, is there a list of people / a place where we could ping about that without having to poke any of you guys in person?
<sil2100> Saviq: I think we don't have that set-up for now, but it's a valid thing to think about
<Saviq> sil2100, in lieu of that, apart you and Didier, who else has the power to do so?
<mterry> Someone please try at-unity again
<Cimi> @unity
<mterry> Perfect!  Thanks, Cimi
 * mzanetti slaps Cimi
<sil2100> Saviq: right now it's just me and Didier, but after next week's sprint we'll all be able to do that - I guess Mirv would be more or less be able to do that as well right now too
<mterry> kgunn, dandrader: switching to xchat-gnome was painless.  It kept all my settings and even my new highlight setting from xchat
<karni> @cimirocks
<mzanetti> next one who uses this has to take notes in the standup for a week
<karni> mzanetti: :DDD
<mterry> mzanetti, I asked!
<kgunn> mterry: ack
<Saviq> sil2100, can I drop in one more MP?
<karni> (uses without reason)
<mzanetti> right... /me unslaps Cimi :D
<sil2100> Saviq: btw.! Make sure you type in the whole MPs in it! Had to correct one since it was missing some numbers!
<Saviq> sil2100, oups
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, please add what you need, didn't assign it yet ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, done
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, assigning
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<Cimi> I'm downloading xchat source code :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, :)
<Cimi> indeed at-unity doesn't work here
<sil2100> Saviq: done! yw
<dandrader> mterry, hmmm, good to know. I'm just not a big fan of its GUI. but will give it another try
<Cimi> MacSlow, http://sourceforge.net/p/xchat/svn/HEAD/tree/src/common/inbound.c
<dandrader> Cimi, found the bug?
<Saviq> seb128, could we ask you for a packaging review on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.ubuntu-settings-components/+merge/199311 ?
<Cimi> dandrader, I'm reading code
<seb128> Saviq, looking
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, done, +1 from me
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Cimi> dandrader, the matching code is different between xchat-gnome and xchar
<Cimi> dandrader, http://sourceforge.net/p/xchat/svn/HEAD/tree/src/common/inbound.c#l237
<Cimi> this is the broken function I believe
<dandrader> Cimi, from the looks of it, seems a word has to have only alpha chars
<Cimi> dandrader, indeed
<dandrader> so the "@" is not considered part of a word
<Cimi> dandrader, I was just looking at that
<Cimi> dandrader, so, won't work
<Cimi> unless you patch xchat
<dandrader> Cimi, or we change the calling phrase :)
<dandrader> s/phrase/word
<Saviq> lol
<karni> Saviq: FTR, comment on the doc from Katie "I removed art-mask height = header height for horizontal cards."
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_ (or whoever is more familiar with the side stage hacks): Does the QScreen have to have the side stage geometry
<dandrader> ?
<Cimi> Saviq, unless you want to fix xchat, let's change to unityui :)
<dandrader> Could QScreen:geometry have the real deal and QScreen::availableGeometry the side stage area?
<Cimi> or cimirocks
<Cimi> cimirocks works
<greyback_> dandrader: I don't see any reason why not. If we're ok with an app knowing if it is on side stage, then I don't see the harm in letting it know the full screen dimensions
<dandrader> greyback_, is there any benefit hiding it? the important thing is that the app window has a certain size and that it cannot grow
<dandrader> by "hiding" I mean giving out fake info in QScreen
<greyback_> dandrader: should a phone app run on the desktop, I think it should get the correct physical screen size like any other Qt app would. So for convergence, I think it should be the case everywhere
<Saviq> greyback_, dandrader, I think it depends, what benefit does an app have to know the full screen geometry?
<dandrader> Saviq, it can tell the virtual keyboard to be in landscape even though the app itself is in portrait :-D
<Saviq> dandrader, well, the OSK will know it, because it will have the full screen, so no telling between app and OSK needed (or wanted, for that matter)
<dandrader> Saviq, but, seriously, I see it this way: when app code reaches for QScreen for info it's because it want to know info about the screen. why deny that?
<dandrader> Saviq, it doesn't mean that its window is allowed to cover the entire screen, if that's the fear
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, looking at it from that PoV, I have no ready answer for "why not", but then, I don't have one for "why", either ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, it feels like you want to remove QScreen from the API when you deny it from giving out info
<dandrader> giving out the info it's supposed to give
<dandrader> it's like crippling it
<dandrader> so, why are we crippling the API?
<dandrader> </dramatic-effect>
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm not saying we are
<Saviq> dandrader, I just wonder what it's there for for 99% of apps (other than shells, really)
<Saviq> dandrader, but no, I don't want to say don't expose it
<Saviq> dandrader, I don't see it as a security concern or anything
<Saviq> dandrader, only thing we should be looking at is for apps to not assume that when they request fullscreen, that QScreen::geometry will be what they get
<Saviq> and well, fullscreen in side stage will probably be prevented altogether... another good question
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess this is for you too https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bug1271676/+merge/203530
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's a bit hacky since i need to make sure it goes though that special cased if in GenericScopeView
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387
<Cimi> Saviq, added tests, opinion? is the right way?
<Saviq> Cimi, looks good, yeah, s/uri/source/ please, and length, I think, was in seconds, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, could add a button or a selector for tryAudioPlayer, though
<Saviq> Cimi, and drop the bottom ThinDivider
<Saviq> Cimi, putting in review comment
<Cimi> Saviq, it was string in musicpreview
<Cimi> length
<Cimi> I can do int
<Saviq> Cimi, no if it was string then let it be it
<Saviq> mhr3, length in Audio widget - string or int (seconds?)
<sil2100> Saviq, thostr_: could you guys fill in a landing request in CI Train for that unity-notifications? Just fill in an empty merge request and write it in there, since we're so busy with firefighting here that we won't be able to build/push it
<Cimi> Saviq, tryAudioPlayer?
<mhr3> Saviq, int seconds
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<Saviq> Cimi, when you go make tryAudioPlayer, you just get a blank page
<Saviq> Cimi, we try to add controls so that you can actually interact with the component to verify it works
<Saviq> manually
<Cimi> Saviq, weird it's an int,... in music preview I see  model.length.length > 0
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but let's go for seconds now, easier to apply locale
<Saviq> UI-side
<Cimi> Saviq, so why we had that .length > 0 ? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, OLD
<Cimi> ok fine
<Saviq> Cimi, you're doing the new thing
<Saviq> Cimi, in which we're fixing broken things like that
<Saviq> sil2100, done
<Saviq> sil2100, can we have a silo please
<Saviq> sil2100, unity8 is through testing, BTW
<Cimi> Saviq, which thin dividers to drop?
<Saviq> Cimi, the last one
<Cimi> why only the last one0
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, because that's between preview widgets, will be handled outside of the widgets, I think
<Saviq> Cimi, if there's a "first" one, too - drop as well
<Cimi> Saviq, it was the separator
<Cimi> Saviq, between tracks
<Saviq> Cimi, ah ok, it's only between them?
<Cimi> I'd leave them both for now
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> well, it's the last
<Cimi> as well
<Cimi> there's one at the top, all in between, one at bottom
<Cimi> Saviq, I can drop the first one and last one using index and model count
<Saviq> Cimi, sec, looking at visuals
<Saviq> Cimi, you should, too, btw: https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B-a_7E3tDxOgWDlCSWxkUGZlcnM
<sil2100> Saviq: super awesome! Assigning - and we already saw unity8 and published it, it's migrating
<Saviq> Cimi, just drop them altogether https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgMnV2ZU1IamJoaEU/edit
<Cimi> Saviq, qt alternative to this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6312993/javascript-seconds-to-time-with-format-hhmmss
<Cimi> if you know
<Saviq> Cimi, Qt.formatTime
<Saviq> Cimi, can't find the new docs, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-qt.html#formatTime-method
<Cimi> Saviq, but this is time
<Cimi> Saviq, I just want length in readable format
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the only thing available
<Saviq> Cimi, you should be able to use it fine
<Saviq> Cimi, you probably need "if length > 3600" to change the format to include hours, too
<Saviq> sil2100, did you disable upstream merger for unity-notifications, though?
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, but CI might have kicked in by accident
<sil2100> (I redeployed it on jenkins so it should be OK)
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, looks fine
<mhr3> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/non-dconf-dash-pages/+merge/203806
<Cimi> Saviq, might be ugly though
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd have to use a static date as reference
<Cimi> Saviq, add seconds to it
<Cimi> is this ok to you?
<Cimi> I googled a bit and cannot think of anything else js-only
<Saviq> Cimi, the static date is 1.01.1970
<Cimi> yeah I know
<Cimi> if you're fine counting from it.. ok
<Saviq> Cimi, you just ignore it anyway
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> cause I'll just print time
<Cimi> but still I hoped I could have done just new QTime in js
<Cimi> not possible
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/flush-through-train-ci/+merge/203797 for me, so that I don't do it myself ;)
<karni> mhr3: looking
<sil2100> Saviq: ;) Will do in a moment, but it's not required for it to be approved before landing - it's just for people cooperating with eachother
<greyback_> Cimi: the SDK has a few date/time utils (I see a dateUtils.js file there anyway) - did you see that?
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> dednick: hey
<karni> mhr3: Thank you, +1. I'm not on your team - you top-approve or me? aaaand how do we get this into the image :D?
<mhr3> karni, we'll try to land it tomorrow
<karni> mhr3: shweet, sir!
<mhr3> karni, but you need to find approver, i can't approve my own branch :P
 * karni opens directory, haha
<dednick>  mzanetti: if you can take a look quick. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/plugin-qml/+merge/203810
<dednick> mzanetti: fixes the plugins not showing qml in qtcreator
<mzanetti> dednick: oh really. cool!
 * mzanetti tries
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/indicators-qml-to-cmake/+merge/203351 hmm?
<karni> mhr3: hrm :D who hangs out from your team at this time of the day? hahahah, I can find an approver tomorrow :) pstolowski would be good?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll drop it if dednick's branch above works
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, that's the nasty way to do it :)
<Saviq> ok
<mhr3> karni, Saviq, mzanetti, tsdgeos, dednick... there's lots of approvers around ;)
<karni> mhr3: ah, I thought it had to be someone from Unity APIs team
<Saviq> mhr3, pfft, don't you have your own team? :D
<karni> hahahahaha
<Saviq> man I thought for a second tsdgeos is still here... that'd be the end of the WORLD!
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm on the edge, i can steal your people! :)
<karni> Saviq: :D
<karni> all your base are belong to us
<mhr3> karni, i managed to rep the art issue with a test case
<mhr3> now only to figure out why doesn't it work
<karni> mhr3: that's a good start. right, I haven't found the problem yet, was tight on time. I have another 40 minutes before someone else steals my focus.
<Saviq> seb128, think you should own ubuntu-settings-components landings or should we?
<seb128> Saviq, those are shared widgets/components right? I would say the sdk team should own that :p
<Saviq> seb128, well, they're shared between you and us
<Saviq> seb128, any of them that should be shared with other apps should just move to the sdk
<seb128> Saviq, well, you guys did most of the work there so far so I would say it makes sense for you to ask for landing
<seb128> Saviq, we can "trade" later if needed
<seb128> ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, ok
<seb128> Saviq, didrocks also said it's fine to have a "secondary lander" for stuff, e.g if I want to land something I can just give you a ping to say "I'm going to do a landing"
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, if still around, unity-notifications can be published now
<didrocks> Saviq: done
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, ouch, forgot to add ubuntu-settings-components to the build script :/
<Saviq> mhr3, "OnlineMusicQuery.cpp:20:32: fatal error: unity/scopes/Reply.h: No such file or directory" that expected?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, old onlinemusic
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, recipe failed for saucy
<mhr3> sigh... of course it did
<Saviq> mhall119, sorry for the late reply, but it should now be possible to build lp:unity8 with ppa:unity-team and ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team enabled
<karni> Saviq: landed means landed in unity8 - this is unrelated to release of trusty-proposed image, right?
<karni> well, demo-stuff ppa should suffice anyway
<Saviq> karni, yes, it's in archive, but the image is a few hours away still, but you can make your device writable
<Saviq> karni, and apt-get update/upgrade
 * karni nod and thanks :)
<Saviq> karni, demo-stuff will only get updated now that I merged trunk into new-scopes and pushed
<karni> Saviq: roger that
<Saviq> daaaamn LP ;/
<Saviq> oh! only 15 tries to request a build on a recipe...
<davmor2> Saviq: see the statue you have there of the LP God, it needs to point south at all times or LP doesn't work anymore ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, man, south? I barely see sun here, how the heck am I to know where's south!
<davmor2> Saviq: throw together a compass app for the phone :)
<mhr3> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/fix-json-merging/+merge/203820
 * karni looks
<mhr3> karni, oh, but you are in unity-team, so you're free to top-approve
<karni> mhr3: top-approved non-dconf-dash-pages
<karni> mhr3: you take it from here?
<mhr3> yep
<karni> mhr3: also, trying to wrap my head aroud that second fix, very much appreciated
<cwayne> karni, make sure we document that envvar pls
<mzanetti> dednick: your branch works fine. I'll wait for ci to work before doing the review stuff
<cwayne> should be easy enough to set
<karni> cwayne: I'll keep you in the loop
<cwayne> karni, kthxbye
<karni> haha
<mzanetti> davmor2: I have acompass app... was just waiting for the compass to actually work on the platform
<mzanetti> to polish for the platform
<davmor2> mzanetti: haha
<mzanetti> :D
<karni> Saviq: should I alredy see the filtergrid fix? I flashed trusty-proposed, installed demo-stuff, apt-get update/upgrade, and unity8-fake-env was the only package that showed up. I verified FilterGrid fix isn't there :(
<karni> mhr3: I only don't understand line 56 of https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/fix-json-merging/+merge/203820
<karni> you're comparing a string to "results for: \"metadata\"" which looked suspicious to me
<karni> that does not look like a key or value
<mhr3> that's the title of the result the scope provides
<mhr3> karni, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/fix-json-merging/view/head:/tests/data/mock-scope/mock-scope.cpp#L56
<karni> mhr3: and it should really be "result for \"metadata\"" instead of "metadata" in the test?
<karni> because the RoleArt is compared against QString("art")
<karni> that's why RoleTitle compared to this stange string confused me
<mhr3> because most of the time the tests are doing empty searches (/surfacing) and comparing all the titles against "" is error prone
<karni> mhr3: so the RoleTitle ends up literally with a string saying 'result for: "metadata"' ? :)
<mhr3> yes
<karni> that's a strange title, but let it be, if that's the case.
<karni> ok!
<karni> mhr3: top-approved. can I leave it with you for whatever merging/landing that requires? (I honestly have no clue where that flows)
<mhr3> sure.. and no worries... noone has these days :)
<karni> haha
<karni> mhr3: much thanks for prompt action, Michal
<mhr3> i planned to write some docs in the afternoon... so that's why there are still none :P
<Saviq> karni, apt-cache policy unity8?
<karni> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839700/
<Saviq> karni, 20140128
<Saviq> karni, apparently 0129 didn't reach your archive yet
<Saviq> karni, but anyway, since you want newscopes, you need to wait for 0129 to get built in demo-stuff
<karni> I see. I guess I rushed things.
 * karni nods
<karni> Sorry, I'm like a kid waiting for presents these days.
<dandrader> Saviq, still there
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> karni, you can always look at https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/ to see when's the last thing happened
<Saviq> dandrader, wassup?
<karni> Saviq: yeah, there right now ^ ^
<karni> *looking there
<mterry> mzanetti, could you give https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-focus-request/+merge/201817 another lookover when you get a chance?  I added the requested AP tests
<dandrader> Think I found a reason for having QScreen::geometry holding the side stage dimensions: QScreen::orientation concept seems to be tied to it
<mzanetti> mterry: ah ok. thanks
<dandrader> not QScreen::availableGeometry
<dandrader> thus if geometry is landscape but availableGeometry is portrait, the orientation will still be landscape even though the window actually has a portrait aspect ration
<dandrader> ratio
<dandrader> seems like the whole orientation thing is designed with fullscreen (or "maximized") windows in mind
<Saviq> dandrader, TBH I think that's correct
<Saviq> dandrader, orientation of the screen is landscape
<Saviq> even if orientation of the window is not
<karni> new-scopes-fix-carousel5 was merged into new-scopes, but is not listed in the changelog.
<dandrader> Saviq, for instance, the definition of QWindow::contentOrientation is tied to the orientation of its QScreen
<mhall119> Saviq: thanks, mhr3 told me that last week and I already have it built :)
<Saviq> karni, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/revision/584
<Saviq> mhall119, well, I broke it in the mean time ;)
<Saviq> mhall119, and well, we broke it today again...
 * karni shuts up ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, makes sense indeed. problem is the content layouts are tied to the orientation and not to the window aspect ratio....
<Saviq> mhall119, but now it's good, only you need to manually install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components
<mhr3> Saviq, why was it broken btw?
<dandrader> so a window in landscape orientation but with a portrait aspect ratio will end up having a squeezed landscape layout
<mhall119> Saviq: so what you're saying it that it builds when you're on holiday, and breaks when you're at work?
<Saviq> mhall119, isn't that the better way?
<mhall119> Saviq: is that new package in the PPA?
<Saviq> mhall119, getting built now, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, I built from lp:ubuntu/*, and that apparently isn't a good thing to do for packages that have an upstream
<mhall119> Saviq: and will you update the build script to pull it in too?
<Saviq> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/packaging-and-cleanup/+merge/203829
<mhr3> Saviq, but it worked a few times
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> so there's nothing I need to update on the docs
<Saviq> mhr3, and then it stopped ;)
<Saviq> mhall119, nope, should be sorted tomorrow
<mhall119> thanks
<mhr3> lol.. ok
<mhr3> well.. now trunk == distro anyway
<bregma> hey folks, I have Unity8 running natively on Mir on the desktop, and it is in need of some work -- is there an official way of tracking bugs that are specific to the desktop?
<bregma> and, does anyone want to try it out?
<karni> phablet-config writable-image used to reboot the phone. that is no longer the case?
<cwayne> karni, it should
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I have my date in local time, cannot find reference to get UTC
<Cimi> .UTC() doesn't seem to work
<greyback_> bregma: I'd be interested in trying it out. Have you instructions somewhere?
<Cimi> greyback_, you have any idea how to get utc time?
<Cimi> greyback_, Qt.formatDateTime(new Date(modelData["length"] * 1000), "H:m:ss") adds 1 hour to me
<greyback_> Cimi: have you seen this: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-cppintegration-data.html#qdatetime-to-javascript-date
<greyback_> the QDateTime class has a toUTC() method that might be what you need?
<Cimi> greyback_, how do I use it in qml?
<Cimi> I cannot see this toUTC()
<Cimi> there is supposed to be a UTC() in js reference, but it's not processed by qml
<bregma> greyback_, https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+archive/custom
<bregma> works best with a touchscreen :)
<greyback_> bregma: cool, thanks, will give it a shot
<greyback_> Cimi: aha, this looks more like it: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qtquick2-date.html
<greyback_> The QML Date object extends the JS Date object with locale aware functions.
<Cimi> greyback_, but the command above is already locale aware, maybe
<greyback_> Cimi: I'm not sure. the JS Date object isn't. The QML one is. So hopefully you just need to swap
<Cimi> read with Qt.formatDateTime(new Date(30 * 1000), "H:m:ss")
<Cimi> should be 0:0:30
<greyback_> new Date() looks like JS
<Cimi> instead is 1:0:30
<greyback_> else use the JS: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtscript/ecmascript.html#date-objects
<karni> demo-stuff: Failed to build: amd64 armhf i386
<karni> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build-arch gave error exit status 2
<karni> Saviq: failed on tests/plugins/DashViews/horizontaljournaltest.cpp:28 private/v8.h: No such file or directory (missing include o_O)
<Saviq> karni, that's on saucy
<Saviq> karni, fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/packaging-and-cleanup/+merge/203829
<karni> Saviq: oh. do we expect a trusty build kicks off as well?
<Saviq> karni, checking, something failed in the recipe
<Saviq> karni, kicking it again
 * karni dances \o\ /o/ \o\
<Saviq> karni, you can always look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/unity8-daily-newscopes to see what's happened, and "Request builds" at the bottom in case stuff's wrong
<karni> Saviq: noted!
<karni> lp time outs on me :D how dare you, lp!
<karni> Saved the link, anyway :)
<Saviq> mterry, humpf :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088 is broken on x86
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2383/?#showFailuresLink
 * mterry looks
<mterry> curious it would be arch-specific
<Saviq> mterry, it's probably not arch-specific, but unity8-as-shell vs. unity8-in-window
<mterry> Saviq, hmm...  I'm guessing that network-manager is not something we can assume is installed?
<Saviq> mterry, it definitely is installed on those machines
<karni> If I want ssweeny to test my locally built unity8, is the unity8 deb sufficient, or unit8-private required as well?
<mterry> ok
<Saviq> karni, -private, too
<karni> tnx
 * ssweeny takes note
<Saviq> karni, ssweeny, btw unity8 cross-builds nicely again
<ssweeny> yay
<Saviq> karni, ssweeny, sbuild + ccache and I can cross-build it within a few minutes for armhf
<karni> nice!
<Saviq> check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild if interested
<karni> I will!
<karni> I tried pbuilder some time ago, but didn't spent enough time on it.
<mterry> Well the error is a basic "Not authorized", not that the policykit file isn't installed or working or whatever
 * karni notes
<mterry> The policy we ask about would only be rejected if the session that unity8 was in were "inactive" from a logind sense
<mterry> Saviq, "WARNING: Could not get session id for session. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at login."
<Saviq> mterry, they are saucy machines IIUC, does that matter?
<mterry> Saviq, is it reasonable for the test to assume an active session?  If so, we need to fix CI.  Else we need to change the test to test a different way
<mterry> Saviq, I don't think so...  It looks like the machine is just misconfigured
<Saviq> mterry, yes, the test just run inside a standard unity7 session
<mterry> fginther, heyo!
<mterry> fginther, Cimi added a new AP test that checks if the unity session is active from a logind perspective
<mterry> fginther, but tests are showing that sometimes that's not true, when I would expect it to be.  See above ^
<mterry> fginther, any ideas?
<mterry> or nicks of who I should actually bother?  :)
<Saviq> mterry, I believe fginther's in London this wek
<Saviq> week
<mterry> Saviq, do you know a good CI backup?
 * mterry hops in ci-eng
<Saviq> mterry, and please pay more attention to CI failures next time ;)
<Saviq> mterry, as we got the warning here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2304/?
<Saviq> which is the last otto run on that branch
<mterry> Saviq, yup, that was my fault
<mterry> I was in ignore-otto mode because of the persistent failures
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, me too :/
<Saviq> karni, uploaded to ppa and is building
<karni> Saviq: thanks, I was just sharing a local build with Scott :) Nevertheleess, that's great news!
<veebers> Saviq: Would you know where the unity ppa get's its version of libautopilot-qt? Or who to ask at least?
<Saviq> veebers, which unity ppa?
<veebers> Saviq: one moment just finding out, I've been ping due to this failure and trying to figure it out: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2384/consoleFull
<Saviq> veebers, D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build
<veebers> Saviq: hah, right just found that in the log :-)
<Saviq> veebers, daily-build is enabled on that job (and if you ask me - it shouldn't be)
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok. I'm now trying to figure out where that ppa gets it's libautopilot-qt code from
<veebers> there may be an issue
<Cimi> mterry, you still here?
<mterry> Cimi, sure
<Cimi> mterry, what does Qt.formatDateTime(new Date(modelData["length"] * 1000), "H:m:ss")  give you?
<Cimi> sorry
<Cimi> mterry, Qt.formatDateTime(new Date(30 * 1000), "H:m:ss")
<Cimi> just on a label
<mterry> in qml?  let me see
<Cimi> yeah
<mterry> Cimi, 19:0:30
<Cimi> mterry, yeah
<Cimi> mterry, it's not UTC
<Cimi> mterry, would like it to be 0:0:30
<Cimi> I have no ideas
<Saviq> Cimi, just write a formatter yourself
<Cimi> Saviq, it's what I am doing now
<Cimi> Saviq, but before giving up, wanted to understand why
<Saviq> Cimi, although it's weird that it would assume the time stamp to be UTC...
<Cimi> Saviq, on qt docs they say that there might be issues with that
<Saviq> OTOH maybe a timestamp needs to be UTC, as that's the only way to be nonambiguous
<Cimi> no that as for dst
<Saviq> Cimi, please take on the simpler widgets next, like image / text etc., leave the more extensive ones for later
<Saviq> on that note o/
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ok pushed a formatter
<Cimi> good night guys
<karni> Saviq: you still here, hah :) FYI Card carousel card-size only affects first card (lolwut :) )
<karni> night Cimi
 * karni also EODed recently
<Cimi> night karni
<karni> s/recently/moments ago
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-30
<veebers> Mirv: ping, can you let me know when you're online please, I have a couple of questions re: the qt5.2 && autopilot issue
<Mirv> veebers: I've been here for 2h already, ask away
<veebers> Mirv: Hmm, I've been having connectivity issues today :-\
<veebers> Mirv: Re: the Qt 5.2 bug from yesterday. First question: How would I get autopilot-qt trunk re-built into that ppa? I found an issue with a recent change in trunk on the devicse
<veebers> devices*
<veebers> I think that backing them out will either fix the issue or at least get us another step closer
<Mirv> veebers: autopilot-qt is already rebuilt in that PPA
<Mirv> and is automatically rebuilt whenever lp:autopilot-qt changges
<veebers> Mirv: Sorry, I meant "rebuilt into it after I've merged my change"
<Mirv> the "~77" in the version number indicates the bzr version
<veebers> Mirv: ah cool, so once I merge this change it'll get in?
<veebers> right
<Mirv> veebers: yes, although it's "daily" ie triggered once a day, but I can (or anyone in  ~canonical-qt5-edgers) also trigger it manually at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+recipe/daily-qt52-autopilot-qt
<veebers> Mirv: Once this MR is merged and built into the ppa, would you be able to run your tests again? (I'm EOD here unfortunately) So that we can have more details tomorrow?
<veebers> err, this MR is: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot-qt/backout-latest-change/+merge/203880
<Mirv> veebers: yes, keeping it in a tab and once merged I'll launch a rebuild
<Mirv> thanks for working on it!
<veebers> Mirv: nw, I'm hoping this change should have us sorted.
<veebers> Mirv: Thanks for taking care of that, hopefully i'll have a goodnews email from you tomorrow :-)
<veebers> Right, I'm off for the night. o/
<veebers> Mirv: oh I forgot, if that branch doesn't merge itself, you may have to hit-up CI (sorry to put this on your shoulders, auto-merge was going to be removed at some stage, not sure if it has or not) :-\
<veebers> Mirv: Ugh, I spoke to soon, already merged :-) Right it seems I really need to EOD then
<Mirv> ok :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe add those little more steps you had to do in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1274289 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274329 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1274289 /usr/bin/unity8:11:g_shell_quote:upstart_app_launch_start_application:TaskController::start:Application::respawn:Application::setState" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1274329/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274329 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8:11:g_shell_quote:upstart_app_launch_start_application:TaskController::start:Application::respawn:Application::setState" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> somehow i didn't get that e-mail ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a new bug that the other's a duplicate of
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I created that from errors.u.c
<Saviq> wonder why it didn't retrace well, though
<tsdgeos> ah
 * tsdgeos hates testGenericScopeView, each time you add a new test it breaks for some unknown weird reason :(
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> Google's selling Moto to Lenovo
<Saviq> or, sold already
<Saviq> https://news.google.com/news/rtc?ncl=dvNGXcwM6Di8mNMAt-C-70tYiRfrM&authuser=0&topic=tc&siidp=e20b3d5289f2842606b2b078d76dfee0fc76
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> yesterday's news :D
<tsdgeos> lenovo's got too much money
<tsdgeos> bought servers from ibm and phones from google
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if they do with both what they did with the ThinkPads...
<Saviq> they'd have used their money well ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: think so? i've been told by some ex-thinkpad users that quality went down but not price
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh well I meant well for Lenovo
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, there seems to be something wrong with unity8 publishing - ports don't have any of the new releases http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6842730/ :/
<didrocks> Saviq: wait a little bit more, there has been an upgrade on the publisher machine
<didrocks> the cache was empty and other minor issues, which is catching up
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, bad timing, then
<didrocks> Saviq: well, the whole archive was affected since yesterday
<tsdgeos> should we be able to run tests under xvfb-run?
<didrocks> so not only you :)
<tsdgeos> xvfb-run make testGenericScopeView
<tsdgeos> fails
<tsdgeos> i guess not :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/lazyimage-crop/+merge/203897
 * mzanetti is drowning in mps :D
<mzanetti> will do them today
<mzanetti> just waiting for ci to pass again
<Saviq> mzanetti, might be a long wait :/
<mzanetti> really?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we let https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088/comments/474588 through, which had two actual failures
<Saviq> but now it seems even worse http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2393/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_hud/TestHud/test_hide_hud_dragging_Desktop_Nexus_4_/
<mzanetti> hmpf
<Saviq> I'm worried there's a new ap release that changes the private bits
<mzanetti> are we using them in our tests?
<Saviq> hmm 20140123, not that new
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we have some helpers for dragging and such
<mzanetti> hmm... I don't remember the self.touch._device.drag() to require the "_device" part when I last used it
<mzanetti> so yeah... that would confirm your suspicion
<Saviq> otoh it passes locally
<Saviq> and the last autopilot release is from 0123
<Saviq> so we'd know already
<tsdgeos> uhoh
<tsdgeos> unity8.shell.tests.test_system_integration.SystemIntegrationTests.test_networkmanager_integration(Desktop Nexus 4) failed in CI ?¿
<tsdgeos> is that a new test or?
 * tsdgeos watches the videos
<tsdgeos> video is 1s long
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: 09:04:53.139 DEBUG __init__:296 - Unity loaded and ready.
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: Not authorized.
<tsdgeos> not authorized?
<tsdgeos> knowing what outputed that text would be amazing :D
<tsdgeos> can't find it in unity8 nor unity-mir
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: CalledProcessError: Command 'pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-network --process 8838
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: ' returned non-zero exit status 1
<seb128> Saviq, what is this "contained" for OptionSelector? (wasn't ValueSelector already deprecated btw?)
<tsdgeos> or
<tsdgeos> /home/ubuntu/.xsession-errors: init: unity8 main process (8838) killed by TERM signal
<tsdgeos> i guess this is the bad one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually no, you've got mail
<Saviq> seb128, no idea TBH
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah
<seb128> Saviq, k
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have we told the ci guys? fginther is in deep sleep mode, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shouldn't be, he's in London this week I think
<tsdgeos> ah
<fginther> tsdgeos, I'm awake
<fginther> tsdgeos, Saviq, what's up?
<tsdgeos> fginther: you've got a mail from mterry
<fginther> tsdgeos, thanks, looking
<karni> Saviq: Do you know what is "icon aspect ratio"? That term just showed up in the future dash spec in the new mascot section, so I had to immediately ask Katie to well define it :(
<mhr3> sil2100, you at the office?
<Saviq> karni, we have an aspect ration for art already, that might be it, or maybe they've added aspect for mascot as well?
<karni> Saviq: yes, for the mascot
<karni> I asked to specify the mascot further.
<karni> Saviq: I don't mean JSON. I mean what it means to be in "icon aspect ratio" :)
<karni> Maybe she just meant 1.0
<Saviq> karni, no, it's actually different
<karni> So it was a good call to ask her for clarification.
<Saviq> karni, it's 8x7.5 GU for the icons
<karni> Thank you!
<mhr3> sil2100, done?
<sil2100> mhr3: yes
<mhr3> Saviq, what does 12 ÷ 38 mean exactly? any value between 12 and 38?
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, greyback would tell you that you use incorrect operators :P
<greyback> damn straight
<Saviq> mhr3, |[12, 38]|, that better? ;P
<mhr3> <12, 38>
<mhr3> ;)
<Saviq> some would write <12, 38>
<tsdgeos> (12, 38) here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't think https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1249255 is the bug i fixed the other day, see the video
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249255 in Unity 8 "click apps in Home scope disappear on flaky network connections" [Critical,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> that video says scope bug to me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I saw it yesterday again, too
<Cimi> childrenrect is not affected by visibility of children?
<karni> Cimi: I'm quite sure it is. when you make a child invisible, it still takes up space
<karni> you need to size the component down, for instance. which, I think, is a QML shortcoming
<Cimi> karni, indeed
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Cimi> karni, I need to calculate by hand
<karni> invisible and gone values of visibility, like on Android, would be useful
<Cimi> :(
<Mirv> tsdgeos: spong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: did you distro-patch https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,76374 ?
<mhr3> sil2100, yey, i see the merger works, it still runs the tests and everything, right?
<tsdgeos> omg, someone wrote combo button in a spec!
<tsdgeos> :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you may want to replace it with https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,76937 that seems what will be actually merged upstream
<tsdgeos> Mirv: or wait for 5.2.1 and then just drop mine
<tsdgeos> since it seems the second will end up in 5.2.1
<Saviq> fginther, thanks for the update
<sil2100> mhr3: yes, at least it should ;p
<Saviq> karni, well, it really depends, when you anchor something to an invisible item, is your anchor supposed to stop working?
<Saviq> karni, if you use any of the positioners, they will actually ignore invisible (and 0-width/height) items
<karni> Saviq: That I don't know, I was only talking of visibility.
<karni> Saviq: will they ignore invisible items of non 0-size?
<Saviq> karni, yes
<Saviq> karni, yeah, but "takes up space" is a vague term
<karni> Cimi: FYI ↑
<karni> Saviq: I shouldn't have generalized.
<Saviq> karni, in 5.2 we'll get more automagic positioners like HBox, VBox
<Saviq> karni, so when we have that, you can use less and less anchors
<karni> Saviq: unrelated -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843465/
<karni> Saviq: great :)
<Saviq> karni, it's just that outside of those positioners, there's no automagic layouting, so "gone" would have undefined behaviors, really
<karni> Saviq: yes, that's why Android has something like "anchor to parent when the anchor target missing" :)
<karni> That would be lovely.
<karni> so when you make an item "gone" (invisible and not taking space), the other anchored component would then span the parent, for instance.
<Saviq> karni, so: anchor.left: foo.visible ? foo.left : parent.left ;)
<karni> Saviq: Does that mascot fix make sense to you? that 4x size of mascot was "wyssane z palca" :D
<mhr3> sil2100, awesome, thx
<karni> Saviq: heheheh, right ;)
<Saviq> karni, yeah, quite arbitrary - Crop is needed, of course
<karni> Saviq: at the same time, full image source is mem consuming
<Saviq> karni, but the *4 shouldn't be needed
<karni> but better than this totally blurish image
<Saviq> karni, try with Math.max(width, height)
<karni> Saviq: that'll still blur. in this case (the screenshot), width == height == 8GU
<karni> blur == boo :(
<Saviq> karni, yeah, thing is that blur is a bug in UbuntuShape, basically
<karni> :O
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it seems to work well enough as is however, nothing seriously different? I'll rather wait until 5.2.1 at least initially, enough stuff to do everywhere anyhow
<karni> w00t. that's unrelated to the Image component?
<karni> arrrgh
<Saviq> karni, please check if you get the same without the Shape
<karni> ok
<Mirv> but, I'll note it up anyhow that the patch needs to go
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure, it's an equivalent fix, but if you don't drop it after 5.2.1 weird things may happen
<Saviq> karni, aaactually https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1271158
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271158 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Application Lens Icons are blurry, compared with home screen" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't have ↑ yet in our qt do we?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think not
 * Saviq would like to get it to not have to work around it... but then do we care about 5.0 enough still...
<Saviq> Mirv, would you accept a backported patch for 5.0 still?
<Saviq> Mirv, or do we not touch 5.0 packages any more?
<karni> Saviq: just read the bug reports. whoaa
<karni> Saviq: *any* idea if we'll get that tsdgeos fix before mid Feb in ubuntu image?
<Saviq> karni, if we switch to Qt 5.2, yes, if we don't - maybe - that's what my question above is about
<karni> sorry, didn't notice
<tsdgeos> Saviq: honestly i don't even remember if i was too late for 5.2.1 or not
 * tsdgeos checks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, says "stable"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah but stable may be 5.2.1 or not depending on when it got merged :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 5.2.1 is "release" already?
<tsdgeos> it is now
<tsdgeos> but not sure if it was when that got merged
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> 5.2.2 only ^_^
<tsdgeos> so we'd still need to distropatch it
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387
<Cimi> ready for review now
<Cimi> who knows my commits are 1 hour behind?
<Mirv> Saviq: sure, I could prepare it but according to normal test plan all AP tests should be run on device with that patch added and I really don't have time for that at the moment. but yes I could get the patch to the packaging branch and prepare package in PPA, for validation.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so in the preview image list, what will be my input in "sources"? a js array? a qt model?
<karni> mhr3: that non-dconf-dash-pages -- the env var should list scope *names* concatenated by ; symbol, right?
<Mirv> Saviq: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src_5.0.2 + lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, array
<mhr3> karni, right
<karni> mhr3: tnx
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> karni, ie UNITY_SCOPES_LIST=scope-A;scope-onlinemusic
<karni> mhr3:  :))
<Mirv> Saviq: I think that while we prepare everything for 5.2 we should also keep 5.0.2 good, so that it works as a panic button backup plan if we don't get 5.2 functional enough
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, ok, I'll backport the patch, then
<karni> \o/
<Saviq> Mirv, we'll need it for 5.2 as well
<karni> Saviq: if I can help in any way, please let me know
<Saviq> karni, no need, it's a simple thing to do
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, but still, Math.max(width, height) for both sourceSize.width and .height
<karni> ack
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: first real Unity8 AP results bug #1274484
<ubot5> bug 1274484 in Unity 8 "5 unity8 AP tests failing with Qt 5.2" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274484
<Mirv> the previous bug was autopilot-qt problem
<Saviq> Mirv, \o/
<Saviq> karni, this way the in-mem image will always be not-smaller than the display
<karni> Correct! :)
<tsdgeos> damn, i should stop suggsting features to design and make my life harder D:
<karni> tsdgeos: :D
<Saviq> karni, that's for cropping, for fitting it's correct to use actual image size
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol ;D
 * karni nods
<karni> Saviq: and along the spec, mascot should be cropped. I'll get it ready in a moment.
<karni> :)
<Saviq> mhr3, can you guys please stop spamming us with -api and -shell MPs? I get like 20-30 emails every hour! :P
<Saviq> Cimi, s/artist/subtitle/
<Cimi> Saviq, subtitle???
<mhr3> Saviq, i take it as an official request for us to stop working? ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, it won't always be artist
<karni> mhr3: trololol :"D
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, also fixing a test
<Saviq> Cimi, please group anchors, too
<Cimi> Saviq, just realised after testing
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, if you have if () in js, either wrap in { } or put it on one line
<Saviq> Cimi, 187	+ if (sec.length == 1)
<Saviq> 188	+ sec = "0" + sec
<Cimi> ok
<karni> Saviq: what do we do with mascot "icon aspect ratio" :/ I saw you comment on that.
<karni> round it ;D?
<karni> j/k. we'd have to round resulting pixel dimentions
<karni> I take it wouldn't look great when size has +0.25px
<Saviq> karni, I doubt you'll notice, QML is good at that
<karni> Saviq: That's even though you said we should avoid these kind of values?
<karni> Well, my sight aint perfect :D
<Saviq> karni, so let's do what they want us to do, but let's revisit
<karni> ok
 * karni will leave a comment
<Saviq> karni, +TODO please
<Saviq> yup
<karni> :)
<karni> Saviq: any comments before I whip up a branch with MP? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843643/
<karni> uhhh.. I messed up one digit
<karni> height: units.gu(5.625) :|
<karni> fixed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843648/
<Saviq> karni, yeah, looks good
<karni> thanks
<Saviq> karni, with cropping, you might also want to set alignment
<Saviq> karni, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-image.html#horizontalAlignment-prop
<karni> good catch!
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, better now
<Cimi> fixed tests and coding style
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as reference, for your gallery
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387
<karni> Saviq: awaiting +1 from Katie (pinged her on IRC), proposed here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-mascot/+merge/203967
<Saviq> karni, k thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how do I find out which git rev was your fix merged in?
<Saviq> ah 8cf9811
<Saviq> Mirv, hum, quilt push -a fails in qtbase_5.0.2
<Saviq> and in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src, too? wth?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yep, was already having a look at that MR
<karni> Saviq: Katie +1'ed the change, updating MP description.
<karni> done
<kgunn_> Saviq just letting u know, still in dr office, gonna miss stand up
<Saviq> kgunn_ k
<Saviq> @unity: standup
<mterry> yay, it worked!
<mterry> kgunn, dandrader: in case you didn't switch ^
<Guest17108> tsdgeos: Cimi: I just wanted to mention we need (Phone delivery, for MWC in Feb) as basic previews as picture + single Buy button :)
<Guest17108> lol wtf :D /me is karni
<Saviq> karni, tst_CardHeader.qml: bad whitespace in line 98
<Saviq> karni, in the mascot fix
<karni> d'uh :)
<karni> Saviq: is there a tool you guys use to avoid these kind of things :D?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, "make test" ;)
<karni> Saviq: oh, wasn't aware that checks white space as well. I only ran testCard and testCardHeader for this branch. my bad.
<karni> oh yeah :D there it is
<Saviq> karni, it will probably complain about stuff in your working dir
<Saviq> karni, like in builddir/
<Saviq> karni, you can obviously ignore that
<karni> nope, it was all good. pushed
<karni> Will make sure to run full suite next time.
<Saviq> mterry, can you please skip the test instead:
<Saviq> http://docs.python.org/2/library/unittest.html#skipping-tests-and-expected-failures
<mterry> Saviq, sure
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, unity8 ready for publishing
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<sil2100> Saviq: looking
<didrocks> Saviq: acked
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: published, be ready to clean and merge once it gets out of proposed
<Saviq> sil2100, yup
<dednick> Saviq: is the bfb to apps just changing the icon to open app scope rather than home scope?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, and please do that against lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes
<Saviq> dednick, or well, you probably can't do it yet
<Saviq> dednick, 'cause there isn't an apps scope yet...
<dednick> Saviq: ah, i c.
<Saviq> dednick, I'll let you know when it's ready
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mterry, kgunn, infographic can already be mocked per-user can't it?
<mterry> Saviq, yup.  You use the usermetricsinput command.  We may need some guidance from pete-woods on how to drive it though
<mterry> pete-woods, can I use usermetricsinput for users that don't exist?  We're looking to create some dummy data for a demo
<pete-woods> mterry: no you can't
<pete-woods> it verifies everything using apparmor
<kgunn> pete-woods: your such a downer :)
<mterry> pete-woods, ok.  So we'll have to make users for these names
<pete-woods> :)
<mterry> kgunn, ^ easy enough
<kgunn> sounds good
<pete-woods> the command has help, but basically it's something like
<kgunn> more than they asked for, so it'll be a nice touch
<pete-woods> usermetricsinput data-source-id "%1 bananas today" "no bananas today" <number> <number> ….
<pete-woods> where the data-source-id has to be unique
<karni> mhr3: ssweeny asked when we can expect your fix-jsong-merging and non-dconf-dash-pages land in archive
<cwayne> pete-woods: usermetricsinput is in the build by default?
<cwayne> if so, we can drop the shenanigans we used int he custom image to fake data
<pete-woods> cwayne: probably not, it's in the libusermetrics-tools package
<pete-woods> cwayne: just confirmed that it's not
<cwayne> makes sense
<cwayne> thanks pete-woods
<pete-woods> np :)
<dandrader> Saviq, 1- how/where is "copy&paste" supposed to work. 2- did it ever work?
<Saviq> dandrader, it worked with surfaceflinger for sure, it's in qtubuntu
<Saviq> ricmm, can you point dandrader further ↑?
<dandrader> the display of my nexus 10 turns off and does go back on if I press the power button or "powerd-cli display on bright"
<ricmm> dandrader: qtubuntu has an implementation that makes use of the platform-api
<ricmm> the platform-api backend used to go over binder, through the android app manager, to the other end
<ricmm> now, it should go either through an IPC impl that unity8 owns (dbus, socket) or through Mir at a lower level
<dandrader> s/does go/does not go
<mhr3> karni, when C28 in the landing sheet says "landed" :)
<ricmm> dandrader: is any of what I said relatively clear/familiar to you?
<karni> mhr3: you have a row :D thanks
<dandrader> ricmm, enough to get started, I think.
<dandrader> ricmm, and how is the UI for copy and paste? should long pressing a selection show a pop up with a "copy" option?
<ricmm> that exists right now
<ricmm> the qtubuntu and up components are existing
<ricmm> what needs re-implementing is the plumbing that sits behind scenes in p-api backend
<dandrader> ricmm, but it behaves as I explained above?
<dandrader> that was my question
<ricmm> yes, give it a try
<ricmm> open browser and see for yourself
<ricmm> theres a quick list that pops up
<dandrader> ricmm, I only see "select word" "select all"
<ricmm> well you first need to do the selection
<ricmm> try on a picture
<dandrader> ricmm, btw, is there a sure-fire way to turn on the display
<dandrader> ?
<dandrader> I started having troubles with it since yesterday...
<ricmm> pressing the button should do it
<ricmm> if it fails, file a bug
<ricmm> heh
 * dandrader reboots his N10
<dandrader> weird...
<dandrader> ok, something is very wrong. I'm getting some black flicker on my screen when playing with unity8....
<ricmm> low battery
<ricmm> n10 flickers to black when running out of battery
<dandrader> so the indicator is buggy, it's showing full battery, let's check via command line
<dandrader> "upower --show-info /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery" shows 100% full
<ricmm> thats weird then
<dandrader> ok, and after the display goes off due to inactivity it doesn't come back unless I reboot
<dandrader> sigh, better go for lunch now
<tsdgeos> ahhhhhhhhhhh, mako tests failing now?¿?¿
<tsdgeos> when did that start?¿
 * tsdgeos cries in his corner
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bring-back-unity-mir-dep/+merge/203963 probably
<tsdgeos> ah, makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just merging
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, restart, should be good now
<Saviq> karni, first stab at CardTool: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-tool/+merge/204019, it's not completely good yet and not enough tests, but would like an early proofread if you have some time
<karni> brb otp
<mhr3> sil2100, /me wants a silo
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! So, the silo is not assigned for now since we first want to check the last image
<sil2100> mhr3: no worries, I'll try to assign one, just we need consult the current situation first
<sil2100> mhr3: (all under control)
<karni> Saviq: sure, looking :)
<mhr3> sil2100, ok, also for some reason one branch approved for devel is not merging, i wonder why
<sil2100> mhr3: uuuuhh... shit's going down I see
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, let me look at that in a moment with fginther
<tsdgeos> tedg: pete-woods: any idea when the hud that supports quit is going to be in trusty?
<sil2100> seb128: merge conflict in your branches in the CITrain it seems?
<thostr_> tsdgeos: working on it...
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I'm adding the stuff to the landing sheet imminently
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, cf #ubuntu-desktop, being resolved
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: thostr_: ok, tx
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for the warning though ;-)
<seb128> warning -> ping
<tintou> hi all, I need libunity to use libgee-0.8 to have it working on my project (see https://code.launchpad.net/~tintou/libunity/fix-gee/+merge/203152 ) do you know if it is possible to have it merged any soon ?
<sil2100> seb128: np ;)
<mhr3> tintou, and other people would need libunity to use gee-1.0, the only sensible fix is to remove all usage of gee from libunity
<tintou> mhr3: why would they prefer gee-1.0 over 0.8 ?
<mhr3> tintou, because it's 0.2 better? :)
<tintou> mhr3: it's not, they have packaged it wrong
<mhr3> tintou, my point stands, the sensible fix is to remove gee
<mhr3> completely
<seb128> mhr3, you g hater!
<seb128> ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, yea, let's get rid of glib too, it breaks things too often :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mhr3, are you at the office next week?
<mhr3> seb128, yea, i'll come at least twice :)
<Saviq> mhr3, why did you decide staging branch in the end?
<seb128> mhr3, great, desktop is going to be there, looking forward seeing you ;-)
<mhr3> Saviq, >
<mhr3> One extra branch I created is lp:unity-scopes-api/staging which will be used for pushing changes from the devel branch to trunk (if we tried to do the merge directly from devel to trunk, we'd have to freeze devel for the entire time that landing to distro is happening, which is currently just too long).
<Saviq> mhr3, ah so you had a devel branch already
<Saviq> mhr3, we decided to go straight into trunk
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, devel is our new trunk, staging is devel-about-to-land
<seb128> you guys are crazy
<seb128> landing doesn't take that long
<mhr3> right :P
<mhr3> seb128, i requested landing 2hours ago, didn't even get silo yet.. build will take about 2 hours, testing + publish another ~5hours
<tedg> mhr3, Thinking we'll do the same thing for other projects.  Only thing that makes sense really.
<tedg> mhr3, Did you make a "devel" series?
<tedg> mhr3, Thinkings we should make the names consistent.
<seb128> mhr3, build is taking 2 hours ?!
<Saviq> mhr3, and testing 5 hrs? are you running the whole suite for all projects?
<tedg> seb128, It builds the source package, and then goes to PPA.
<seb128> tedg, right, for u-s-s the roundtip for everything is like 1.5h, that includes build, ppa, publish to archive, migrate to release and merge back to trunk
<tedg> Took UAL about 20 hours.
<seb128> I'm doing my 3rd landing of the day
 * Saviq just went from MP to release in 2.5h, and wasn't really paying attention
<seb128> tedg, what step was slow? getting a silo because CI guys were sleeping when you made the request?
<mhr3> tedg, yep, devel and staging
<Saviq> seb128, I see where you're going ;D
<tedg> seb128, A bunch of things, but yes, the multiple requests were an issue.  And the builders all died in the middle.
<mhr3> Saviq, includes migration from proposed
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<seb128> tedg, ok, publisher being down because of the box being upgraded to precise is not something you can associate to the workflow
<tedg> seb128, Remember we can't "do" anything.  We can just get to a step and ask someone else to do it.  You have permissions to do things.
<mhr3> Saviq, no idea why it takes that long, but that's how it is
<seb128> *can't*
<seb128> mhr3, how long does it take to build your source on an archive builder?
<seb128> mhr3, unity-scopes-api takes 7 min
<Saviq> mhr3, there's definitely steps to improve (automated ap runs, "get-silo-on-my-phone" app and such), but I've done three unity8 landings in three days and have been quite happy
<seb128> mhr3, a complete roundtrip should be around 1h
<mhr3> seb128, the build itself is fast, getting all the builds on all archs, waiting for available builders... waiting for migration from proposed, two days ago all that took 7hours
<Saviq> mhr3, really took maybe .5h of *my* time (that includes going through a fairly extensive test plan for unity8)
<Saviq> we should gather stats
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<seb128> mhr3, you got unlucky it seems, maybe builders were DoSed by a chromium security update or something
<seb128> mhr3, I've done some ~10 landings now and my experience doesn't match yours
<didrocks> Saviq: right, that's part of the Airline plan
<didrocks> I have no time for the train
<didrocks> already many requests :p
<Saviq> didrocks, 'stood
<tedg> I think the stat that is the most significant is "how long from a simple patch to in development archive" -- seems that it's still easier to get an SRU.
<Saviq> tedg, 2.5h for me today - and could've been quicker if I paid attention
<seb128> tedg, 1.5h for me on u-s-s (which is not too slow to build)
<seb128> that's a lot better than SRU
 * Saviq afk's, will be back later to have some quiet time with the laptop... when all of you are asleep :P
<seb128> Saviq, have fun!
<tedg> seb128, Saviq, hope that happens, doubt it, but we'll see.
<seb128> tedg, that what happens?
<tedg> seb128, That it takes that long to land an MR.
<seb128> tedg, the 1.5h roundtrip for u-s-s is the current situation, not something futur
<seb128> the main issue is that somebody from CI needs to be around to give you a silo, but they know about that issue/have plans to do better
<tedg> seb128, Apparently no new silos are being allocated right now.
<tedg> seb128, I'll wait.
<seb128> tedg, yeah, that's a policy issue rather than one with the technical part of the system
<seb128> they decided to put things on hold for some reason
<tedg> The system and the policies it enforces are indistinguishable from each other.
<seb128> they sort of are
<seb128> it's like saying that things are slow to land in Ubuntu because during beta freeze there is a freeze
 * tedg misses commonly agreed upon and discussed freezes
<asac> tedg: go through your lander
<seb128> yeah, me too, but apparently we didn't find a better way to prevent things to get out of control
<tedg> Really?  So you think 12.04 was "out of control" ?
<seb128> asac, the issue is not the lander, is that something the line stop because you guys want to get back to full control before allowing changes again
<seb128> tedg, no, but we didn't have the same standards about the devel release than the one currently enforced on the touch images
<asac> yes, thats normal business of maintaining a continuously green baseline.
<asac> get over it
<asac> in turn we have all upstream engineering working on trunk/devel release and we dont end up having painful integration mess in the end
<tedg> Yes, we maintained a continually green baseline on 11.10 while we worked on 12.04.
<tedg> asac, Yes, we delay the painful integration mess.
<ricotz> mhr3, hi, do you have a moment
<mhr3> ricotz, sup
<ricotz> mhr3, since the session-indicator isnt really smart about checking if unity is actually running, is it feasible to add some envar-support to enable libunity?
<ricotz> or even add a check for plank ;)
<mhr3> ricotz, libunity has api to check for unity actually
<mhr3> inspector iirc
<ricotz> mhr3, yeah, it simply looks for the presence of com.canonical.Unity
<ricotz> which plank provides to enable it
<mhr3> ricotz, ok, then i didn't get what you're after
<ricotz> but indicator session is doing so too for using the unity-session-dialogues
<ricotz> i was thinking about something like http://paste.debian.net/plain/79279 to avoid the need to mimic the unity dbus
<mhr3> ricotz, so you're running indicators in non-unity environment, but the unity dbus name is provided by someone because of... something and that breaks something else? :)
<ricotz> hehe, kind of ;)
<ricotz> (even http://paste.debian.net/plain/79280 )
<mhr3> ricotz, i suppose the primary reason is that plank wants to provide progress indicators and numbers on the icons?
<ricotz> this is regarding the count/progress/menu support for dock-items
<ricotz> right
<ricotz> so having a session-variable to overrule the dbus-check would be nice
<mhr3> wondering what would be a nicer solution
<ricotz> or could this lead to anything else breaking
<mhr3> owning a separate name for the "notifications" would be nicer
<ricotz> hmm, this would do it too
<ricotz> if you prefer a dbus solution
<mhr3> ricotz, ok, so the launcher items do not emit any notifications if unity is not running, i'd say that it should check for unity *or* X and work if either is present
<ricotz> mhr3, do you want to look into it while you are looking for a nice name, or do you prefer a patch proposal
<mhr3> ricotz, patch pls :)
<ricotz> mhr3, exactly, that is what i mean to look for plank ;)
<ricotz> what name would you look for "com.canonical.Unity.Notifications"? is this taken?
<mhr3> ricotz, yes, would be better to use something neutral (non-canonical)
<ricotz> or "net.launchpad.plank"
<mhr3> doesn't seem too neutral
<mhr3> the last part anyway, the first two are fine
<ricotz> right, but isn't it suppose to be an owned domain
<mhr3> it might be linking to blueprint on lp
<mhr3> or something like that
<ricotz> this would target a specific project too
<mhr3> ubuntu?
<ricotz> hmm, no idea yet
<karni> Saviq: hey, got side tracked, sorry. I'll grab lunch (~1h) and will gladly review your branch, would that work?
<Saviq> karni, no worries, it's not ready for real review yet anyway
<Saviq> karni, lunch, btw? where are you working from these days/
<Saviq> ?
<karni> Saviq: Warsaw. I tend to start work 10-11 AM. And I have a screwed up eating rhythm :D
<karni> Saviq: that way, I have bit better cross over with the US guys on my team
<Saviq> karni, well, yeah... but lunch at 7pm ;)
<karni> also, when I occasionally EOD between 2-5am, it'd be hard to start the time you guys do ;D
<Saviq> karni, I understand breakfast at 4pm (happens to me all the time) ;)
<karni> hahahh
<karni> I take that my lunch is quite early haha
<mterry> Saviq, description of that disable-nm-test updated, whoops
<ricotz> mhr3, maybe like that http://paste.debian.net/plain/79312
<Saviq> mterry, nw
<ricotz> mhr3, regarding the gee-0.8/gee-1.0 problem, why is gee-1.0 mentioned in pkg-config files while it isnt used in the public api?
<mhr3> ricotz, would be awesome if you factored out a DBusNameWatcher class and make the Inspector just use new DBusNameWatcher("com.canonical.Unity"), and LauncherEntry would then check both Inspector and it's own DBusNameWatcher("net.launchpad...")
<mhr3> ricotz, forgot to remove i guess...
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<ricotz> i wasnt going for a rewrite of this part though ;)
<mhr3> ricotz, sorry, i like clean solutions :P
<mhr3> anyway.. heading home
<ricotz> mhr3, ttyl
<dandrader> ricmm, for the record: a full device reset did solve my "black flicker" + "display doesn't go back on again" issue
<dandrader> greyback, is the side stage work still pretty much a WIP? I'm getting that vertical shadow separator in front of fullscreen apps even though there's nothing on the side stage. is that expected at this point?
<greyback> dandrader: there are quite a bugs yeah
<greyback> dandrader: can I ask, what version of upstart-app-launch have you installed?
<dandrader> greyback, 0.3+14.04.20  just flashed my device
<greyback> dandrader: ok, then it has the latest changes I was waiting for (some side stage parts were broken until it lands)
<greyback> kgunn: if you want to start logging side stage bugs, the latest image (155) is one to choose.
<kgunn> greyback: ok...getting my n10 sorted now
<kgunn> mterry: greyback ...so i don't see how you guys want displayConfigOutput.orientation
<mterry> kgunn, lp:mir/devel gained a new parameter
<kgunn> at least i thot the signature came from display_configuration.h from mir ?
<kgunn> mterry: right...but we need to land 0.1.4 first
<mterry> kgunn, I thought 0.1.4 was mir/devel still
<kgunn> mterry: so you're not wrong...just early :)
<mterry> kgunn, OK you know what's up then  :)
<kgunn> mterry: yeah...we really have to snapshot for history and such, so 0.1.4 is the dev-branch equiv of r1330
<mterry> kgunn, aw bummer.  I want r1353
<kgunn> mterry: dude you and me both....
<mterry> so that means next release will also be a SONAME bump and take a while
<kgunn> mterry: first xserver broke, then platform api, now mir won't pass unit test ....but it was yesterday...and this is all on the new ci train
<kgunn> mterry: well...as soon as i can get 0.1.4 in ...we'll do 0.1.5 right after
<kgunn> in fact i may just ask duflu to queue it up tonight
<mterry> cool
<dandrader> any idea what piece of software does the work of holding the clipboard contents?
<dandrader> in ubuntu
<dandrader> is it the xserver itself?
 * mterry reboots
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/improve-card-cardheader-layouts/+merge/204092
 * karni looks
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, in real ubuntu, yes
<karni> Saviq: just branched your card-tool for a spin
<Saviq> karni, wait for it, got an update
<karni> Saviq: 82-85 - adding semicolons only inflated diff size. was this intentional?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, semicolons in JS === good
<karni> Saviq: gotcha
<Saviq> karni, didn't want a separate MP
 * karni will remember
<Saviq> karni, resubmitted with prerequisite, btw https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-tool/+merge/204093
<karni> Saviq: would you like to add 'MP Submission Checklist Template' :)?
<Saviq> karni, indeed
<karni> on improve-card-cardheader-layouts
<karni> hrm. ↑ that one is taking a while to update the diff.
<karni> Saviq: Just FYI, I know this is WIP. testCardTool Totals: 4 passed, 4 failed, 0 skipped
<karni> Saviq: FYI recent comment of Katie on the spec doc VS your tryCardTool last test case: "without art a horizontal card doesn't exist"
<karni> Saviq: I don't see a reason why, but that's what she said.
<karni> I guess she meant if there's no art, there should be mascot. *BUT* if you have news feed, and only want text?
<Saviq> karni, very simple why
<Saviq> karni, horizontal and no art == vertical and no art ;)
<Saviq> karni, h vs. v is only about header moving around art
<Saviq> karni, so if no art
<Saviq> karni, on tests, yeah, still to-do
<karni> pfff of course :))
<Saviq> karni, pushed a few visual tweaks to the improve layouts branch
<dandrader> Saviq, any preference/opinion on what you would like to see holding the clipboard contents in the brave new mir+unity8 world?
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> dandrader, Mir is supposed to have a minimal default implementation, but we might extend on it through ContentHub
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, I thought mir wouldn't care about it
<Saviq> dandrader, Mir is supposed to be a tool to build shells, if every shell needs to reimplement something as simple as a copy/paste buffer...
<Saviq> dandrader, then we have Wayland ;)
<Saviq> karni, put checklist in
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, sorry, --overwritten card-tool
<karni> ok
<karni> brb otp
<karni> (ubuntu support lol ;) )
<kgunn> dandrader: Saviq ...mir would provide the mechanism, but shell would need to arbitrate through content hub right?
<kgunn> i mean eventually...not for mwc demo
<kgunn> but some app could conceivably say ...don't copy my text right ?
<Saviq> kgunn, it's not the apps' text, it's the user's
<kgunn> so that's a bridge too far
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, but anyway, with contenthub it'll be unity8/unity-mir that will extend the basic c/p buffer that should have a default implementation in Mir, I'd say
<Saviq> kgunn, contenthub is ubuntu-specific, Mir is not meant to be
<Saviq> kgunn, so yeah, Mir won't know about CH
<kgunn> Saviq: but to the point of text, i guess we're just counting on secure input keeping someone naughty from doing a text highlight & screen scrape?
<dandrader> kgunn, so now I'm supposed to just hack away "something that works"?
<Saviq> kgunn, oh yeah, nothing without user interaction
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, did ricmm point you at what worked in qtubuntu?
<dandrader> Saviq, qtubuntu calls platform-api which used to use android's clipboard service
<Saviq> dandrader, can we not use it still? is it bound to surfaceflinger? or did we drop that service?
<dandrader> Saviq, now it's about replacing that android clipboard service usage in platform api with something else
<Saviq> dandrader, now it's about getting it to work again, I'd say, with as little effort as possible?
<dandrader> ricmm, so, we can no longer use android's ClipboardService, right?
<Saviq> dandrader, he's in London, doubt he'll answer
<dandrader> ah
<dandrader> Saviq,  well, from what I understood, his suggestion is to make platform-api now talk via some IPC (new socket, dbus, mir) to unity8 and have unity8 being the guy that stores the clipboard value for now
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, we even have the 'mir-opaque' comms channel for that
<Saviq> dandrader, that's meant to allow things talk through the mir socket without it knowing what the conversation is about
<Saviq> dandrader, if it's impossible to use the old approach, then yeah, we need to build something new that's as little work as possible
<karni> Saviq: these fonts are suspiciously small I'm afraid. title font is smaller than summary..
<Saviq> karni, ah well, summary should probably be even smaller
<karni> shit. stuff will get really small.
<Saviq> karni, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgOHAwNEt1S2Zfa2s/edit
<karni> Saviq: I'm right there
<karni> Header Text Styles
<karni> XXS maps to "small"?
<Saviq> karni, xx-s
<karni> title should be XXS. your code has 'small' for titleLabel
<Saviq> karni, I was trying to match the visuals as close as possible, wasn't looking at the spec at the moment...
<karni> aha
<Saviq> karni, I'd say folks don't know what xx-small means, then...
<karni> Saviq: man.. I really have mixed feelings about those font sizes :( Can we either make summary the size of title font, or not change them for now.. ?
<Saviq> karni, sure, I didn't look at summary, sorry about that
<karni> I almost need a magnifying glass to read these
<karni> Saviq: thank you
<Saviq> karni, well, on the phone?
<karni> Saviq: At least we'll have consisten look
<Saviq> karni, GRID_UNIT_PX=12 and you'll be set ;)
<karni> :D
<Saviq> karni, stuff's smaller on desktop by default
<Saviq> than on phone
<Saviq> especially if you have a high-density display
<karni> hrm :D that's much better
<karni> In that case, can you just fix the summary font size?
<karni> I still think subtitle will be ridiculously small :D but that's easy to change, if need be.
<Saviq> karni, looking at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit summary is to be same size as title, so will make it "small"
<karni> Saviq: last question. tryCard 2nd test case "ARt, header, summary - vertical, small" - out of "foo" title, only 'f' is displayed. While unrelated to your MP at all, I think that makes so little sense.
<karni> Saviq: yes, thank you
<Saviq> karni, sure, mascot will probably be forbidden in small
<karni> ack
<karni> makes sense
<Saviq> karni, we'll build those kind of rules in later
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, as in the scope tool needs to tell you that a certain construct is disallowed
<karni> Saviq: I had an initial look at your card-tool. I like it, certainly good direction. I'd like to read it more thoroughly though, and I'll have to leave soon, I'm sorry. I'm happy to do that first thing tomorrow :)
<karni> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> karni, and we'll try and degrade gracefully
<Saviq> karni, no worries, hopefully will be complete by the time you're back tomorrow
<karni> Saviq: that + the API needs to console.warn if such construct is used anyway, and degrade gracefully, like you said
<karni> Saviq: neat. do you ever sleep? ;P
<Saviq> karni, well, console.warn is kinda useless... it's client-side, so no one will see it
<karni> Saviq: don't even tell me if you have a girl/wife haha!
<Saviq> karni, sometimes, and yes, 6 years married ;)
<karni> Saviq: devs will! (or should be able to)
<karni> Saviq: :DD
<Saviq> karni, we want to pass those as errors up to errors.ubuntu.com or somewhere
<Saviq> karni, so that scope authors will get an aggregate view
<Saviq> karni, but yeah, there are plans
<karni> niiiiiiiice :>
<karni> like those plans!
<karni> Saviq: I'll disappear for a moment. If you push this comment font size fix, I'll approve before I leave :)
<Saviq> karni, didn't I already?
 * karni looks
<Saviq> karni, yeah, it's there, sorry didn't ping
<Saviq> karni, wrong
<Saviq> sec
<karni> rev 675
<Saviq> karni, now
<karni> ok
<karni> Saviq: I assume that jenkins failure is known issue?
<Saviq> karni, already fixed in another branch
<karni> Saviq: thank you, +1 :)
<karni> Catch you tomorrow, and get some sleep as well! :)
<Saviq> karni, o/
<karni> \o
<karni> Saviq: sounds like I overdid it. I shall remove those tests from unity8-fix-mascot
<Saviq> karni, weren't you AFK?
<karni> Saviq: let's say I'm back for a moment before I leave (or not, might change plans)
<Saviq> ;)
<karni> Saviq: In any case, although I added them *after* code, I felt that was the TDD way heh.
<karni> even if these were visual properties, but you're right
<Saviq> karni, problem with that then is that you need to update those value in the test and in the code, but that's not meaningful, really
<karni> Saviq: yeah, I could get into lengthy discussion about it (tests are documentation, blah blah :D), but yea. I'll remove em.
<Saviq> karni, when you come up with a way to measure coverage for QML, we can talk again ;P
<karni> haha
 * karni notes for 10% time project xDDD
<karni> but seriously, I have a better thing in mind. wireframing in qmlscene. would be so useful *not* to use transparent rectangles in code to figure out what's wrong in the UI.
<Saviq> karni, well... http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator/creator-debugging-qml.html
<Saviq> karni, unfortunately it's been pretty unstable recently
<karni> Saviq: Bookmarked to Read :)
<karni> I would sure do my research first, that was just an idea :)
<karni> Saviq: FYI updated https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-mascot/+merge/203967
<Saviq> karni, cheers
<karni> cheers
<Saviq> karni, Cannot assign to non-existent property "verticalAlignmnent"
<Saviq> ETOOMANYNS
<karni> Saviq: sorry. I'll get back to you tomorrow then.
<Saviq> karni, just a typo
<Saviq> karni, anyway, have a good night!
<karni> you too!
<karni> thanks
<karni> Pushed. For gods sake, mascot, go away :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, go away
<kgunn> you go away
<mzanetti> :D
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-31
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm not using quilt, but maybe it works only when sources are in the same repo as packaging?
<Saviq> Mirv, of course <facepalm>
<Saviq> Mirv, both branches linked to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1271158 - if you need me to do anything else with them, pray tell :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271158 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Application Lens Icons are blurry, compared with home screen" [Undecided,In progress]
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks
<Mirv> I'll look at those
<Saviq> Mirv, you're in London, right?
<Saviq> Mirv, were you *still* or *already* up at 5am? ;)
<Saviq> dednick, hey, could I ask you to do https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-doxygen/+merge/204123
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> dednick, probably no need to read through the whole Doxyfile.in
<Saviq> dednick, but you might want to grep for @ and see if the substitutions make sense
<Saviq> dednick, hmm actually now that I think of it...
<Saviq> dednick, we probably shouldn't build the docs all the time
<Saviq> since it takes a few seconds
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i just saw that
<Saviq> let me tweak it a bit
<dednick> graphvis can probably take a bit of time
<dednick> or dot rather...
<Saviq> dednick, doxygen itself is enough
<Saviq> dednick, especially since it needs to pipe the qml through doxyqml, which is python
<dednick> Saviq: but it needs to be built for packaging though...
<Saviq> dednick, yup, tweaking debian/rules to do that
<dednick> ok
<Saviq> let's see if I did good
<Saviq> dednick, pushed
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> dednick, I just saw an issue - "/build/unity8-KAx5z5/unity8-7.84+14.04.20140129" got included in the paths, /me fixes
<mhr3> sil2100, automerger still ignoring that one branch... what's up with that? (https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity-scopes-api/smartscopes_proxy/+merge/203943)
<Saviq> dednick, fixed
<Mirv> Saviq: haha. no, I'm in London only next week, not this week
<Saviq> Mirv, oh ok :)
<Mirv> Saviq: I expect to wake up at weird hours anyhow also next week, even if I wouldn't want to ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, 3h difference?
<Mirv> Saviq: I think only 2h. the thing is I also wake up locally at 6am normally because of the daily schedule
<Saviq> Mirv, right ;)
<Mirv> so it furthers the observed delta
<Saviq> Mirv, just go for drinks on Sunday, it'll help you accommodate :D
<Mirv> but in London the work begins at 9am (ie. 11am here) so it's 4h difference in practice
<ricmm> morning
<Saviq> hey ricmm
<ricmm> Saviq: so yea reading back I think daniel got the point
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/packaging-and-cleanup/+merge/203829 another small one
<ricmm> some logic needs to happen in unity8 to setup the new ipc
<ricmm> and then plug that in p-api
<Saviq> seb128, could you do a quick checkup on packaging changes for:
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-doxygen/+merge/204123
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/packaging-and-cleanup/+merge/203829
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> ricmm, what changed between then and now? why can't we use android's copypaste service?
<ricmm> android has no copy paste service
<ricmm> ClipboardService is an implementation in the android ubuntuappmanager
<Saviq> ricmm, ah!
<ricmm> as in, code we wrote
<Saviq> ricmm, that was the detail I was missing
<ricmm> that uses binder for ipc and manages all through the app manager
<ricmm> it would be the same thing to be fair
<ricmm> just that living in unity-mir somewhere
<Saviq> Cimi, forgot to put prerequisite on textSummary
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah!!
<Cimi> Saviq, done
<Saviq> Cimi, also, while you're at it... you could implement the See more | See less buttons there, and a "title" for it
<Saviq> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgY2daVlFzaVB3ZFk/edit
<Cimi> Saviq, cool
<Cimi> Saviq, was bored of simply adding a label :)
<Saviq> Cimi, make the see more / see less a component
<Saviq> Cimi, we'll be using it in the dash as well
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm adding "title" to the text widget JSON
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd say optional
<Saviq> Cimi, so hide if empty
<Cimi> Saviq, so textSummary needs what?
<Cimi> column of two labels
<Cimi> plus see more/less
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, and it needs to accept a modelData object for its data, not text directly
<Cimi> Saviq, but no array
<Saviq> Cimi, no, a single value, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, var modelData then?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, or so
<Saviq> Cimi, make it an interface, btw
<Saviq> Cimi, so PreviewWidget { property var data }
<Saviq> Cimi, or so
<Saviq> Cimi, and base all of the preview widgets off of that
<Cimi> adding an interface to all widgets you mean
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, the only common prop between widgets will be data, I'd say
<Saviq> Cimi, also, use Text.Wrap
<mhr3> Saviq, any chance to try to hookup the new previews today?
<mhr3> although we landed columns api, should change the models to support it
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd rather have at least one widget first ;)
<mhr3> yea, that would help i guess :)
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise long words will overflow / get clipped
<Saviq> mhr3, so Monday? I reworked a few things with the Card (+CardTool), so carousel will work now
<Saviq> meaning when I complete the tests and merge it ;)
<Saviq> and will make sure today grid is centered
<mhr3> Saviq, k, re columns, i'll make scope.preview() return a master preview model that will have columns role which will have per-column widget models
<mhr3> widget model*
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, sounds good
<Saviq> mhr3, so we'll wrap it in a stack of previews later?
<mhr3> Saviq, activations and stuff will go to the master object though
<Saviq> mhr3, fine
<mhr3> Saviq, still not sure where to put the stack
<Saviq> mhr3, mhm
<mhr3> Saviq, i guess the master will emit a signal when it gets a nested child
<mhr3> s/nested/stacked/
<Saviq> mhr3, mhm
<mhr3> so don't think we really need to expose the entire stack to the shell
<mhr3> always just the active one
<mhr3> but maybe you don't think so? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, well, I don't want to destroy the inactive one
<Saviq> mhr3, since there can be data the user entered
<mhr3> true
<Saviq> mhr3, and they expect it there when, went "back" from the stacked one
<mhr3> i just find the model hierarchy pretty complex already, but well
<Saviq> mhr3, well, it's modeling a complex thing, so...
<mhr3> Saviq, ok, so scope.preview() returns PreviewStack, that contains PreviewModel, which has columns and those have PreviewWidgetModel which finally has the individual widgets
<sil2100> mhr3: give me a moment and I'll check
<dednick> Saviq: is unity8.shell.tests.test_system_integration.SystemIntegrationTests.test_networkmanager_integration a known failure at the mo?
<dednick> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6848599/
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/disable-nm-test/+merge/203980
<dednick> Saviq: that was just using dpkg-buildpackage
<Saviq> dednick, uh, what that...
<dednick> :/ it was second time was building. maybe not cleaned?
<karni> Saviq: if there's been any chages to card-tool brach, push 'em up please, reading now :)
<Saviq> karni, no, not yet
<Saviq> dednick, semop is "systemv semaphore operations"...
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i had to ctrl-C out. build got stuck.
<Saviq> dednick, try a clean one, or better yet - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<Saviq> dednick, it builds everywhere else, so...
<karni> ack
<dednick> yay. an updated [possibly] not impossible to understand sbuild wiki!
<Saviq> dednick, oh, didn't you see it before?
<mhr3> Saviq, btw ok to push http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848630/ ? it doesn't exactly work, but makes it easier to fix :)
<dednick> Saviq: only this on. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BuildEnvironment
<Saviq> mhr3, fine
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I extracted the info useful for the normal person in the SimpleSbuild one
<karni> :D
<Saviq> dednick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding some info about cross-building here, too
<Saviq> dednick, unity8 is cross-buildable through that
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe you could you do a quick checkup on packaging changes for:
<Saviq>  https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-doxygen/+merge/204123
<Saviq>  https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/packaging-and-cleanup/+merge/203829
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<seb128> Saviq, just gave a +1 to the first one
<seb128> Saviq, I'm unsure about the second one, maybe ping Mirv? (did that package got renamed in 5.2?)
<seb128> Saviq, well unsure in the sense of "I don't know why you have the alternative name, I didn't follow the qt packaging enough to say if that's correct"
<Saviq> seb128, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/qtdeclarative5-private-dev vs. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/qtdeclarative5-private-dev
<Saviq> seb128, qtdeclarative5-private-dev in trusty depends on libqt5v8-5-private-dev
<Saviq> seb128, and libqt5v8-5-private-dev doesn't exist for qt >= 5.2, it's "built into" qtdeclarative5-private-dev
<seb128> Saviq, ok, thanks for the pointer, makes sense now
<seb128> Saviq, +1 that one as well
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: dpkg not generating unity8-doc package
<Saviq> dednick, :/
<dednick> need dh_install rule as well for doc?
<Saviq> dednick, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-amd64/2792/artifact/work/output/
<Saviq> dednick, jenkins disagrees
<seb128> dednick, building from the vcs linked previously?
<seb128> dednick, you have the new .install?
<dednick> Saviq: it's building, but not generating the package
<dednick> Saviq: no, just using dpkg still. Working on sbuilder env now
<Mirv> seb128: yes Qt's V8 is no more, it's replaced by V4 insside qtdeclarative.
<dednick> Saviq: hm, actually, it's not giving me autopilot either....
<Mirv> Saviq: but, qtdeclarative5-private-dev 5.0.2 depends on libqt5v8-5-private-dev
<Mirv> nowadays, to avoid that need
<Saviq> Mirv, not in saucy
<Saviq> Mirv, that change is for saucy
<Saviq> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/packaging-and-cleanup/+merge/203829
<seb128> dednick, seems like you don't build arch all packages?
<Mirv> Saviq: aha.. a stable release backport, no PPA usage? the SDK Release PPA has qtdeclarative for saucy too that has that.
<dednick> seb128: er. dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -B ?
<Saviq> dednick, drop -B
<Mirv> (and precise/quantal/raring)
<dednick> -B not
<dednick> hm
<seb128> dednick, -B is the issue indeed
<Mirv> Saviq: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159906274/qtdeclarative-opensource-src_5.0.2-6ubuntu4_5.0.2-6ubuntu5~saucy1~test1.diff.gz
<dednick> ah, no arch-independant
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm we require the sdk ppa anyway, maybe that change isn't needed then
<dednick> doh
<dednick> 3rd times a charm!
<Mirv> Saviq: yes we require SDK PPA if it's about developers
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, /me undo's
<Mirv> thanks
<seb128> Mirv, thanks for reviewing it ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, Mirv, done
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry, too many fuzz here
<didrocks> thanks seb128 for the review :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw!
<Saviq> didrocks, no worries, got many eyes on it already :)
<Mirv> approved
<Saviq> Mirv, seb128, thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, pushed OPTIONAL for the install of doc, so that cmake doesn't complain if you didn't build it
<Cimi> Saviq, interface https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387
<Saviq> Cimi, 55	+ model: data
<Saviq> Cimi, that's wrong
<Saviq> Cimi, you will get the whole object as described in the docs
<Saviq> Cimi, so you need data["tracks"]
<Cimi> damm
<Saviq> Cimi, also, be explicit - name the top level item
<Saviq> Cimi, and reference data  by that name
<Cimi> root.data
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, something like that
<Cimi> Saviq, data["tracks"] will contain the model then?
<Cimi> so I'll have to redo the mocks?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, well, not "redo", just wrap them in { "tracks": [] }
<Cimi> Saviq, got a link handy
<Cimi> of the json?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit#heading=h.6fng39a8onr
<dednick> Saviq: does doxygen not generate for the qml files?
<Saviq> dednick, it does, when they're documented
<Saviq> dednick, Carousel should be there
<dednick> Saviq: ahh
<Saviq> dednick, I've hidden non-documented files, thought it didn't make sense otherwise
<Saviq> Cimi, 405	+ audioPlayer.stop() I don't think that's needed - and if it would be, then it needs to be part of the interface
<Saviq> Cimi, or maybe not..
<Cimi> Saviq, currently
<Cimi> Saviq, on current previews
<Cimi> Saviq, there's a stop when the preview isCurrent turns falser
<dednick> Saviq: they're not listed under 'Files', only 'Classes'
<Cimi> Saviq, since this is no longer top level preview but a widget, thought of adding a function
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that seems a limitation of doxyqml
<Saviq> dednick, or well, it doesn't add .cpp files either
<Saviq> dednick, I'll have a chat with agateau (maintainer of doxyqml)
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm just thinking what would be calling it
<Cimi> Saviq, the preview page
<dednick> Saviq: approved.
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but that would basically mean that the preview should go away, so the player would get destroyed anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, do they go away?
<Cimi> Saviq, or they are listviews?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's only 3 in a ListVIew
<Saviq> Cimi, so if you move away by more than one
<Saviq> Cimi, it gets destroyed
<Saviq> Cimi, only use case I can think of is when you get a preview on top of your current one - but whether it should pause I'm not sure
<Cimi> Saviq, but you want to move one, not two
<Cimi> Saviq, you switch album
<Cimi> and it should stop
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, I know
<Saviq> Cimi, just wondering whether it should really get destroyed or not
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, so let's say PreviewWidget gets a new property
<Saviq> Cimi, "focused"
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and preview widgets react to that
<mhr3> sil2100, so what's the news on the branch?
<mhr3> sil2100, you gave us a silo and that mp would like to be landed
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, so I poked fginther about it, since it seems it's something stranger
<sil2100> mhr3: oh, and we just recently published some silo, right?
<Cimi> Saviq, data seems to cause troubles as a name
<Cimi> var name
<Cimi> can I change it to something else?
<Cimi> previewData ?
<fginther> sil2100, mhall119, the MP is failing to merge because jenkins is complaining that it has an unapproved pre-requisite, but that's not the case (it's actually merged). Will need to dig more.
<sil2100> mhr3: ^
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<mhr3> fginther, so i'll just remove the pre-req since it's merged
 * mhr3 really wants it in
<Saviq> Cimi, right, of course
<Saviq> Cimi, widgetData
<Saviq> Cimi, "data" is an internal QML name
<Saviq> Cimi, sorry about that
<fginther> mhr3, can I re-approve that MP? the last push to merge to trunk does not match the approved version.
<mhr3> fginther, i resubmitted it a minute ago
<mhr3> and approved
<mhr3> so should be good afaict
<fginther> mhr3, ack. I'll watch it in case it doesn't start
<Saviq> Cimi, you could add some docs - we'll be generating them soon enough
<Saviq> Cimi, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-tool/revision/677 for an example
<Saviq> /food
<anpok> i think you client does not suppor that
<anpok> *your
<dandrader> greyback, hey. it unity8 already using the mir socket and protocol as a general purpose mechanism to exchange information with apps (and vice versa)?
<dandrader> s/it/is
<karni> Saviq: FYI I'm on app/sdk sprint next week in Orlando, my presence may vary
<Saviq> karni, ok
<Saviq> karni, will you get us an updated look at your guys' priorities?
<karni> Saviq: just noticed something interesting on my phone. flashed trusty-proposed, added demo-stuff ppa, rebooted, still see old scopes
<karni> Saviq: yes, will do
<Saviq> karni, apt-cache policy unity8?
<Saviq> anpok, ;)
<karni> Saviq: looks correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849035/
<Saviq> karni, no it doesn't, there's a newer unity8 from distro than there is from ppa
<karni> oh, indeed
<mhr3> didrocks, deps between landed packages not really handled? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+packages
<karni> hrm
<Saviq> karni, probably because I didn't merge trunk into new-scopes
<Saviq> karni, pushed, kicking build now
<karni> Saviq: thank you, sir!
<mhr3> didrocks, what will i have to do once the dep pkg publishes?
<Saviq> mhr3, click "merge & clean"
<Saviq> mhr3, and for the deps, just click "retry this build"
<Saviq> mhr3, oh no you can't
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑ valid issue
<mhr3> yea, i can't
<mhr3> the good news is that the build today was about 20x faster than last time
<didrocks> mhr3: it's in dep wait
<mhr3> didrocks, yes, and the dep built now
<didrocks> mhr3: ah, you have to wait for a cronjob IIRC in launchpad
<didrocks> it's not triggered by signals)
<didrocks> but launchpad is handling that
<mhr3> didrocks, does that really work in ppas?
<didrocks> AFAIK, it does
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I've never seen "dependency wait" to switch to "needs build" by itself
<Saviq> let's see, then...
<dednick> Saviq: just trying to understand unity-mir at the mo. how does mir know where to draw the surface? ie how does it know its position given a stage? Can't find unity telling it anywhere...
<Saviq> dednick, currently unity-mir has it hardcoded
<didrocks> Saviq: mhr3: you can ping wgrant about it (I'm ddosing on pings right now)
<dednick> Saviq: ahh. i c.
<Saviq> ;D
<dednick> thought i was going a bit mad
<mhr3> didrocks, k
<Saviq> @unity: any branches you guys would like landed? There's five in queue currently
<Saviq> elopio, can you please fill checklist on https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/generic_preview/+merge/202793
<dednick> mzanetti: did you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/plugin-qml/+merge/203810 ?
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti's refusing to approve branches before CI goes green again ;
<Saviq> ;)
<dednick> ahha. dang
<dednick> then no, i guess
<Saviq> dednick, which it will with this lannding
<karni> Saviq: which row of landing spreadsheet where you referring to?
<dandrader> Saviq, no
 * karni doesn't see unity8-fix-mascot in the sheet
<Saviq> karni, none, yet, just https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews
<karni> ah
<mzanetti> dednick: I looked at it, but CI seems still red
<karni> cool
<dednick> mzanetti: no worries, no rush on that one
<Saviq> sil2100, I can has silo for unity8?
<sil2100> Saviq: let me look at that
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> karni, I'll have patched (blurriness) qtbase packages for you in a few minutes
<karni> Saviq: w00t!
<Saviq> karni, new unity8-newscopes built in demo-stuff for amd64/i386, soon there for armhf
<sil2100> Saviq: so, we have a limited number of silos right now, so it might take a while at most - we're trying to bump the number of silos anyway, but it's something not for today
<karni> Saviq: very neat, very neat :)
<Saviq> sil2100, so no spot for us yet? ;(
<Saviq> sil2100, 002, 007 and 010 look empty? are they queued for someone or waiting for cleanup?
<Saviq> sil2100, not complaining, just trying to get more data
<Saviq> thostr_, "When you allocate a silo just go ahead and hit build at the same time.  Thanks!" delegating already, nice one!
<thostr_> Saviq: ?
<thostr_> Saviq: the comment. yes, I think that is a pattern we should apply
<Saviq> thostr_, indeed, no point in assigning a silo without building, agreed
<thostr_> Saviq: at least I started this and e.g. initiated bfillers requests, so when he starts his day he should have all his packages built
<Saviq> thostr_, yup
<sil2100> Saviq: so, I had a talk with Didier, and I would be grateful if you could wait with silo assignment for unity8 for now
<sil2100> Saviq: just a little bit ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, can you let me know before you'd assign them in case we'd like another branch to get in?
<sil2100> Saviq: sure!
<Saviq> dednick, you have some time - merge the test fix and resubmit your branch with prerequisite if you want it in! ;D
<Saviq> aargh stupid optipng ;/
<Saviq> Mirv, you really need to disable OPTIPNG for qt packages... it's a half hour already here that it's built and just mangling already-optimized pngs...
<Saviq> Mirv, or something...
 * Saviq finds a way to disable optipng system-wide
<karni> Saviq: card-tool -- looking good :) let me know when you want further feedback/when it goes out of WIP
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I just need to add some tests, will happen soon (I hope)
<karni> very cool
<Mirv> Saviq: it could be similarly temporarily disable to how I'm temporarily enabling debug options
<Mirv> Saviq: I know I've bookmarked your disabling trick _somewhere_ :)
<Saviq> Mirv, I just feel like it's wasting so much builders' time
<Saviq> Mirv, export NO_PKG_PNG_MANGLE=1
<Saviq> export NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE=1
<Saviq> PKG_PNG vs. PNG_PKG :/
<mhr3> sil2100, more train questions
<elopio> Saviq: I already did: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/generic_preview/+merge/202793/comments/475007
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, saw that
<Saviq> elopio, please put submitter checklists in description
<Saviq> elopio, reviewer in comments, as there may be more
<Saviq> elopio, I copied it already
<elopio> Saviq: ok. Thanks.
<mhr3> sil2100, the build failed, do i need to check any of the options now when i try to rebuild?
<Cimi> Saviq, it's fine now https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387
<Saviq> Cimi, \brief not needed if only one line
<Cimi> ok
<sil2100> mhr3: no, you can specify what specific packages you want to rebuild but you don't have to
<Cimi> done
<Saviq> Cimi, no tests for subtitle, but otherwise looks good, I'll leave to Albert to review properly on Monday
<Cimi> Saviq, how can I test subtitle?
<Cimi> oh sorry
<mhr3> sil2100, well, i need to rebuild the one that succeeded cause that broke the one that failed :)
<Cimi> subtitle I think I tested it
<Saviq> Cimi, not there in mocks?
<Saviq> Cimi, wrong, it's there
<Saviq> Cimi, sorry, it's good
<Cimi> Saviq, time is not tested
<Cimi> Saviq, not sure how I can test it
<Cimi> Saviq, because it's processed
<Cimi> from seconds I have a string
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, you should supply one value and check that the string is what you expect?
<mhr3> sil2100, so i just click the rebuild without checking any of the options?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the easiest thing to test :) - input, output
<Saviq> Cimi, have a separate test function for it
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but that will mean adding an extra field to the mock
<sil2100> mhr3: yep :)
<Cimi> I wanted to keep the mock like the one it will receive
<Cimi> but I can do it
<sil2100> mhr3: it will then take all the components, fetch latest revisions of the branches and build
<Saviq> Cimi, wait
<Saviq> Cimi, no, no more fields in mocks, why would you need it there?
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know wehre
<Cimi> if not there
<Cimi> it's the easiest...
<karni> Saviq: unity-scope-tool requires 14.04, right?
<Saviq> karni, should be fine in 13.10
<karni> ack
<Saviq> Cimi, so well, I wouldn't have gone your route of just putting the model in _data
<Saviq> Cimi, but instead I'd go with three separate test functions for the three different models
<Saviq> Cimi, and then in _data() you put the expected values
<Saviq> Cimi, one of which would be the expected processed time
<Saviq> Cimi, but even now you can just add an array to {tag: "0 tracks", tracksModel: tracksModel0},
<Cimi> I can add an array to _data for expected length in case
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it's a bit convoluted, but yeah
<mhr3> sil2100, can i make it build just one source pkg and the other later?
<Saviq> Cimi, and to really test the **it out of that function
<mhr3> sil2100, cause i know right now that the second one will fail until the first one doesn't build
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, take out the lengthToString() function from under the Repeatre
<Saviq> Cimi, have a separate _data() and test_ pair, put it in Audio for example - we only need one copy of that function
<Saviq> Cimi, then, have a separate _data() and test_ pair, findChild() the Audio component
<Saviq> Cimi, and just test what you get out when supplying undefined, 0, -1, 1, 60, 120, 3600, 7201 etc.
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> so your _data() would look more or less:
<Saviq> [ { tag: "0", value: 0, result: "0:00" }, { tag: "-1", value: -1, result: undefined } ] or so
<Cimi> sure
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-tool/+merge/204093 ready for review
<Saviq> karni, actually let me do one more thing
<Saviq> karni, or well, a few more things...
<didrocks> mhr3: Saviq: see, it retried automatically
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, an hour - too long ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, we might need a button "retry builds"
<karni> Saviq: ack, ping me when ready :)
<didrocks> Saviq: or fix launchpad to get a quicker retry?
<Saviq> didrocks, or that ;)
<didrocks> in the archive, it's even based
<didrocks> not sure why the ppas can't
<mhr3> Saviq, removing rating-input::submit-icon per katie's comment
<Saviq> mhr3, ok
<Saviq> karni, ready
<karni> ack
<karni> Saviq: do you want to still own it, or pass to unity-team?
<karni> Doesn't matter for me, just a check.
<Saviq> karni, we only push as ~unity-team if we foresee someone else needing to commit to it
 * karni nod
<karni> Saviq: neat way to OWN stuff ;)
<Saviq> karni, crap, it's 300MB of .debs for qtbase...
<karni> hahahhaha
 * Saviq tests his pipe's upload capabilities
 * karni chuckles
<Saviq> 1.2MB/s, it's fine ;P
<karni> :D
<Saviq> 3 minutes
<karni> Saviq: Just a thought, not for this MP - I think that referencing test cases by index (from the drop down component) is error prone. One has to keep in mind which case are you referencing. Adding a test case within (instead of at the end) would screw test suite beautifully. Maybe something we can get better one day?
<karni> Less things you keep in mind when coding = better code (well.. you get the point)
<Saviq> karni, we can probably id them by name instead of index somehow
<Saviq> karni, can definitely be improved
<karni> Saviq: yes, that's what I mean
 * karni nods
<karni> Saviq: waiting for CI run
<Saviq> karni, yup
<Saviq> karni, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/qtbase_amd64.tar.xz
<karni> \o/
 * Saviq likes his pipe
<Saviq> karni, armhf is still in the works, optipng will probably take a while still :?
<karni> :)
<Saviq> we have more qml tests in unity8 now that employees in Canonical ;D
 * Saviq likes :D
<Saviq> even if we did cross the magical 600 employees boundary
<Saviq> 611 today
<karni> Saviq: downloaded
<karni> Saviq: hahah
<karni> Saviq: wow, number of packages. do you remember which one contained the fix, or should I just install em all x)?
<Saviq> karni, for i in $( dpkg -l `for i in *.deb; do echo $i | cut -d_ -f1; done` 2>/dev/null | grep 5.0.2 | cut -d' ' -f3 | cut -d':' -f1 ); do echo -n "$i*.deb "; done; echo
<karni> Saviq: I also like bash, but you just slaped the 'awesome' sticker on your 'already-awesome' perception from my POV haha
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> karni, thought you'd enjoy that
<karni> Saviq: btw that last echo was intentional or got trimmed?
<karni> oh yeah :)
<Saviq> karni, just so you don't end up with prompt at the end of the lsit
<Saviq> list
<karni> :D
 * karni joined scope sync with Scott and Joe
<mhr3> sil2100, so, the prereq package re-built, how do i make retry building the second one?
<mhr3> sil2100, i don't have powers that be to see a "retry this build" for the ppa
<sil2100> mhr3: I'll try that, but it also happens automatically - just it probably takes some time ;/
<sil2100> mhr3: we're thinking on how to deal with this
<mhr3> sil2100, not the same thing, the build failed, it isn't in dep wait
<sil2100> mhr3: ah, you mean, it failed and you just want to rebuild it? You can always do it from the Build job - just list the source package name you want to rebuild
<mhr3> sil2100, into the prepare-only?
<sil2100> mhr3: yes, it will then fetch all the merges related to that source and push them to the PPA again
<mhr3> sil2100, since the mps didn't change do i need "force-rebuild"?
<sil2100> mhr3: no, it's fine
<mhr3> ok, let's see what happens
<sil2100> At least in theory
<sil2100> ;)
<karni> Saviq: thostr_: Who would we need to talk to about porting news and weather scopes to the new server scope api?
<karni> Cc ssweeny
<thostr_> karni: lucio
<karni> ack, thank you thostr_
<thostr_> karni: but hurry up he's only here today, then he goes on vacation
<karni> ouch
<karni> omw
<mzanetti> @unity standup
<dandrader> mzanetti, already there
<mzanetti> it should be possible to exclude people :)  like  @unity -dandrader :D
<karni> mzanetti: lol
<Saviq> like that'd work ;D
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> greyback, standup
<karni> @greybackrocks
<greyback> darn
<Cimi> Saviq, added tests
<Saviq> Cimi, o/
<dednick> elopio: what did you need help with? sorry, i missed your request.
<elopio> dednick: qt5.2 errors.
<dednick> elopio: in qmltests?
<elopio> dednick: I'm just starting to look at them. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1274484
<elopio> Mirv reported 5 autopilot errors. I'll run the unit tests, and the autopilot tests and report some more detailed bugs.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274484 in Unity 8 "5 unity8 AP tests failing with Qt 5.2" [Critical,New]
<karni> Saviq: Card size was applied only to first card of the carousel. While I believe I do understand your branch well, I would not understand why card size would not apply to all carousel Cards before.
<Saviq> karni, because it was set wrong
<Saviq> karni, it needs to be "synced" between the delegates and the carousel itself
<Saviq> karni, so it got confused (chicken'n'egg issue)
<karni> Saviq: Well, I can't be happier than, can I! :)
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, I wanted to wait until this lands in trunk and merge into new-scopes and integrate CardTool into CardFilterGrid, CardCarousel and friends
<karni> Saviq: that's a blast!
<Saviq> karni, but might need to change the plans if we don't get a silo for a while still
 * karni nods
 * mzanetti goes away for an hour and a half
<Saviq> karni, top-ack?
<karni> sry
<karni> Saviq: done
<Saviq> thanks
<karni> yw!
<Saviq> dednick, can you please verify docs still work for you, and include qml sources now?
<Saviq> dednick, and re-approve to pick up the new rev
<dednick> Saviq: sure. give me a few minutes
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<karni> Saviq: CardFilterGrid works fine rendering wise, maybe we could prioritize integration of CardTool into CardCarousel (DashCarousel, or whichever would be appropriate)?
<karni> anyway, I'll try to work out the list of our needs asap, trying to multithread
<Saviq> karni, it's at the top of my prio
<karni> Saviq: <3
<Saviq> karni, the next thing is to fix CardFilterGrid not being centered
 * karni nods
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, I'll probably prepare a branch while we don't have cardtool in trunk
<dednick> Saviq: cool, still works + qml is there. approved
<karni> Saviq: great :)
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<Saviq> karni, apparently forgot about carousel ;)
<karni> Saviq: excuse me?
<Saviq> karni, in CardTool
<Saviq> karni, no carousel ;)
<karni> d'uhhhhhh
<karni> xDD
<karni> I'm a terrible reviewer
<karni> Saviq: since it's write protected with ~saviq :D can you still push up a fix?
<Saviq> karni, sure, just cooking it up
<karni> phew
 * karni reboot
<karni> Saviq: with all the work that you've put in, I'd really like to make it work here. I installed the packages your bash line returned, rebooted, mascot still blured. But don't let this take your focus away from CardTool related improvements!
<Saviq> karni, must be it's actually a different issue
<Saviq> sil2100, FYI unity-mir waiting for a silo now, too
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, I guess soon we might figure out the regression and then we can resume normal landings
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, you around?
<Saviq> dednick, ah, here you are :)
<Saviq> karni, sorry for the delay, pushed card-tool
<karni> Saviq: np, compiling notes from a meeting I just had
<thostr_> sil2100: where I can see if you guys clicked the publish button?
<thostr_> sil2100: (except trying to see if the package is available via launchpad)
<sil2100> thostr_: it's usually saying then that it's migrating the package to the archive
<thostr_> sil2100: can you do that for some of the silos?
<thostr_> sil2100: seems like 5 silos are waiting for the publish button to be clicked?
<sil2100> thostr_: yes yes, we didn't publish them yet since we're trying to resolve a regression first
<thostr_> sil2100: ah, ok
<karni> Saviq: sorry, handling other stuff along ETOOLITTLEHANDS will get to your review asap
<Saviq> karni, no worries
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm I'm not getting results in new scopes, that expected?
<Saviq> mhr3, and btw "restart scope-registry" just killed my session a second ago ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, how what why?
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure, but it happened
<Saviq> ⟫ restart scope-registry
<Saviq> restart: Connection was disconnected before a reply was received
<Saviq> mhr3, and my whole session went away
<Saviq> mhr3, but anyway, unimportant ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, no results in new scopes?
<mhr3> are you running a unity8 session?
<mhr3> Saviq, apt-cache policy libunity-scopes0
<Saviq> mhr3, no, not unity8 session, 0.2.6+14.04.20140128-0ubuntu1
<mhr3> ps aux | grep scoper
<mhr3> Saviq, upstart crash i guess?
<Saviq> mhr3, probably, yeah
<Saviq> mhr3, I do get the scope, but no results
<Saviq> mhr3, i.e. I get the header and the category
<mhr3> then you broke the renderer :)
<mhr3> cause no results = no category
<Saviq> mhr3, if someone broke it, it's you ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, I didn't push to new-scopes for a while
 * Saviq tries again
<Saviq> karni, something along those lines lp:~saviq/unity8/newscopes-card-tool should improve grid and carousel
<mhr3> Saviq, i wanted to, but they don't want to publish the new versions :P
<Saviq> karni, but I've no results yet :/
<Saviq> karni, caution recommended
<karni> Saviq: ack! will look asap, gotcha
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, results are back
<mhr3> Saviq, see, you just need to ping me, then it fixes itself :P
<Saviq> mhr3, and I did break the renderer indeed
<Saviq> ok /me goes for food now
<mhr3> lol
<mhr3> at least once i'm right :P
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850317/
<Cimi> Saviq, component name is ugly :D
<Cimi> I called it SeeMore.qml
<Saviq> karni, ok, fixed grid, it looks great now
<karni> Saviq: WOHOOO
<Saviq> karni, carousel needs tweaking, but it's ok, too
<karni> And I have some friggin broke news for you guys ;D You'll get a laugh.
 * karni preps a paste
<Saviq> /food
<karni> mhr3: (Cc ssweeny) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850362/
<karni> Saviq: for your entertainment ↑
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: ignore the mascot: art line, it was unrelated when I tested this
<mhr3> NO
<mhr3> WAY
<karni> I pushed the renderer.json to the phonee twice
<karni> mhr3: want a screenshot? hahaha. I'm serious, tho :|
 * karni tries this trick with scope-onlinemusic hehe
<mhr3> i won't believe until i run that on my device before my very own eyes
<mhr3> eh, *in front of
<karni> mhr3: I'll ping you in a sec with a supposedly broken json file
<Saviq> karni, whoa
<karni> Trying to reproduce this on scope-onlinemusic
<Saviq> karni, I can has the whole renderer.json in both versions?
<karni> yes, in a sec
 * karni takes time to reproduce this, I already said on another channel that's most ridiculous thing I ever said in programming
<Saviq> karni, fixed carousel
<karni> Saviq: you're amazing :)
<Cimi> Saviq, quick opinion on that component? ^
<Saviq> Cimi, use AbstractButton instead of the custom MouseArea
<Saviq> Cimi, so AbstractButton { Label { } }
<Cimi> Saviq, but I'll have to use style
<Saviq> Cimi, AbstractButton is not visual
<Cimi> Saviq, abstract button already has text property
<Saviq> orly
<Cimi> and ion
<Cimi> icon
<Cimi> but doesn't draw anything for me
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, which is fine
<Saviq> Cimi, it implements the behavior of a button
<Saviq> Cimi, either way
<Saviq> Cimi, no need for enabled: !
<Cimi> Saviq, it's to reduce mouse areas
<karni> Saviq: card-tool bzr pull -- branches diverged. you overwrote/uncommited something?
<Saviq> karni, newscopes-card-tool is on top of new-scopes
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but I'd rather eat that event and not react to it than to let it through
<Saviq> Cimi, and it doesn't "reduce" them in any meaningful way
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I really use abstract buttons?
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd go s/seeMoreEnabled/seeMore/ or even s/seeMoreEnabled/more/
<Saviq> Cimi, your call
<Cimi> nope then
<Saviq> Cimi, other than that property name it looks fine
<Saviq> Cimi, and SeeMore.qml is fine with me
<sil2100> mhr3: hi!
<Cimi> Saviq, will add tests and push
<Saviq> Cimi, how about some behaviour on opacity?
<sil2100> mhr3: so, I published your changes and it seems I made a mess because of that
<karni> Saviq: I wanted to +1 last two commits at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-tool/+merge/204093
<mhr3> sil2100, how so?
<karni> Saviq: should I be reviewing newscopes-card-tool instead.. ?
<karni> nvm, I'll just clean branch it
<Saviq> karni, no
<Saviq> karni, review on card-tool is good
<Saviq> karni, newscopes-card-tool is just prep for when card-tool gets into trunk
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, to actually use card-tool
<sil2100> mhr3: tell me, why are you directly depending on libunity-scopes0 in debian/control on one of the packages in unity-scopes-shell ?
<Saviq> karni, there's little on top of card-tool there
<mhr3> sil2100, cause the pkg isn't maintaining proper abi compability yet
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, what do you have in mind?
<karni> Saviq: +1 card-tool
<Saviq> karni, cool thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, it deps on libunity-scopes0, but that keeps changing its abi, so we need to specify exact version to not get into a state where the are installed, but incompatible
<karni> Saviq: thank you
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd go for Behavior on just one of those labels
<Saviq> Cimi, and then the other's opacity based on the first one
<mhr3> sil2100, like it just upgraded just unity-plugin-scopes without upgrading libunity-scopes
<Saviq> Cimi, so that they're always opposite, without the need for two Behaviors
<mhr3> sil2100, if you just upgraded...*
<sil2100> slangasek: ^
<sil2100> slangasek: not sure if that's a proper reason, but I'm not sure how to resolve it in any other way then
<slangasek> sil2100: "keeps changing its ABI" - ok, for the record I will not sign off on any library being uploaded to the Ubuntu archive that changes ABI without *at minimum* changing its binary package name
<slangasek> I was aware that there were libraries currently being managed this way; this needs to stop
<mhr3> slangasek, and it will once we declare the library stable
<slangasek> I'm not going to block someone else signing off on it, but the currently-employed method also doesn't guarantee consistency
<slangasek> mhr3: I don't consider "once we declare the library stable" to be sufficient.  These are baseline requirements for anything in the Ubuntu archive
<mhr3> the library is under heavy development and we're forced to keep pushing it in the archive
<mhr3> all its users are currently internal and they're well aware the api and abi unstable
<slangasek> yes, but your current declarations fail to actually enforce consistency
<slangasek> they only prevent the inconsistency in *one* direction but not the other
<mhr3> we could have just dropped it and noone would ever know
<mhr3> we chose to do at least one-way enforcing instead
<Saviq> Cimi, on that note, are you sure you should be using raised/black everywhere?
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't see that in the designs
<Cimi> Saviq, no
<Cimi> Saviq, will fix designs when we'll have something working
<Cimi> s/designs/implementations
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, drop the style at least, it's not there in the designs
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and there's a separator you could add
<Cimi> Saviq, how?
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought about it
<Cimi> rectangle?
<slangasek> mhr3: it's absolutely not true that people wouldn't know.  Playing fast and loose with ABI declarations significantly impedes the CI infrastructure being able to automatically land the right thing
<Saviq> Cimi, no, isn't it just a rotated ThinDivider?
<Cimi> dunno
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: For your entertainment, I can't get summary to show up on our custom scope at all (as opposed to sample "summary": "artist" mapping working just fine in scope-onlinemusic). I'll get back to you guys when I have less ridiculous news, I hope you enjoyed the read anyway ;)
<karni> Saviq: Would you like me to review anything else (carousel fix)?
<mhr3> slangasek, isn't this actually poor man's solution so that it actually does land the correct thing?
<Cimi> Saviq, tried with hebaviour
<Cimi> Saviq, doesn't look nice
<Saviq> Cimi, ok
<Saviq> karni, let me see if I can make this diff sane
<karni> :)
<mhr3> slangasek, eventually anyway :)
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/newscopes-card-tool/+merge/204301 looks ok
<Saviq> karni, if you want a local diff, merge card-tool into new-scopes first
<Saviq> karni, you need to re-top-approve card-tool, 'cause it holds the old revision as approved
<karni> Saviq: done
<Saviq> karni, tx
<karni> ssweeny: This is comedy. I got the summary to appear, and now I can't get it to break. =_=
<slangasek> mhr3: why are we resorting to poor-man's solutions, which have failure scenarios that we can actually handle?
<Cimi> Saviq, any clever idea to animate maximumLineCount?
<Saviq> Cimi, clip + behaviour on height
<Cimi> Saviq, so I don't use it?
<Saviq> Cimi, you do
<Saviq> just when you change maximumLineCount
<Saviq> Cimi, height is behaviourized
<mhr3> slangasek, cause as you said, we're playing fast
<Cimi> Saviq, adding behaviour on height doesn't change anything
 * Saviq wants to get rid of DashRenderer so bad...
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll assign a silo for unity8 for you after I eat something and get to the hotel, ok? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, sure, no worries
<Cimi> Saviq, thank you
<Cimi> why is it so bad? :D
<Saviq> Cimi, so does it work or not?
<Cimi> Saviq, I was joking about dashrenderer
<Cimi> Saviq, no, the behaviour doesn't work
<Saviq> Cimi, because all the properties are going three ways
<Saviq> Cimi, you might need height: implicitHeight, although that'd be weird
<Cimi> Saviq, height changes
<Cimi> Saviq, but it doesn't animate
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> this component requires a bit more work
<Cimi> cannot finish it today
<Cimi> it has to show SeeMore depending on the number or lines of text displayed
<Cimi> I guess I'll do this monday
<Cimi> :P
<Cimi> Saviq, I can use height+clip instead of maximumLineHeight
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: ssweeny: Sent you good and bad json renderer files, with more details, and debs to try.
<karni> ssweeny: With that said, you should be able to make screenshots today.
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-text.html#lineCount-prop
<Cimi> Saviq, I know this
<Cimi> Saviq, but height is fine
<Cimi> Saviq, if description is taller than X height
<Cimi> Saviq, I add seeMore that clips to X
<Cimi> otherwise I don't set height
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but that won't clip at line boundary
<Cimi> or just set it to lineHeight*lineCOunt
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll clip it smart
<Saviq> Cimi, whenever you think about calculating something based on lineHeight, stop ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, we could potentially fade with a gradient on last line
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850737/ *almost* works
<Saviq> Cimi, I forgot what I did to delay the clipping of text
<Saviq> Cimi, but I did it somewhere already
<Saviq> Cimi, if all else fails - ShaderEffect { live: false }...
<Saviq> karni, I knew it
<Saviq> "summary": "summmary"
<karni> Saviq: + huge 1 on newscopes-card-tool
<Saviq> TOOMANYMs
<karni> you're fking with me..
<Saviq> karni, 'fraid I'm not
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑↑
<karni> ssweeny: ... ↑
<karni> ssweeny: you owe me a beer, and I owe myself a bitchslap for not noticing that.
<karni> That's clear sign to EOW
<Saviq> indeed
<karni> Saviq: I won't comment on ETOOMANYMs :P
<karni> Saviq: You've been great this week, thank you :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm sure it works if we change height and not maximumLineCount
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but you can't know the correct height
<Saviq> Cimi, well, there is one thing that can help
<karni> I guess that's why I couldn't reproduce this problem, ssweeny. Because I CAN type "summary" :D hahahah And I'm blind.
<Cimi> Saviq, lineCount * lineHeight?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-text.html#onLineLaidOut-signal
<mhr3> karni, see, when i say NO WAY i mean no way :)
<Cimi> sorry
<Saviq> Cimi, you can do onLineLaidOut: and find out when the third line is laid out
<Saviq> Cimi, and store that value in collapsedHeight
<karni> mhr3: I couldn't believe myself. And I'm the one that can type "summary" correctly hahah
<Cimi> Saviq, contentHeight?
<karni> mhr3: Please, let's not get back to that ;D
<Cimi> contentHeight is maximum
<mhr3> karni, it's eow i'll cut you some slack :P
<Cimi> each line is contentHeight / lineCount
<Saviq> Cimi, property real collapsedHeight; onLineLaidOut { if (line.number <=3) collapsedHeight = line.y + line.height }
<Cimi> Saviq, I want to try with contentHeight
<Saviq> Cimi, that would probably work, too, yah
<Saviq> or close enough
<Cimi> Saviq, tested, works well
<Cimi> Saviq, will do the automatic appear/disappear of seeMore controls on monday
<Saviq> karni, one last treat for this evening https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/newscopes-new-dash-look/+merge/204322
<Saviq> karni, not really review-ready, but it's getting closer and closer
<Saviq> karni, in scope-tool only, btw, actual shell/dash needs work
<Saviq> aand EOW
<Saviq> o/
 * greyback hitting EOW too, have a good weekend all
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-01
<tintou> mhr3_: Hi, did you received my email ?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-02
<Saviq> karni, hey, around?
<karni> Saviq: boarding in 20 minutes in Frankfurt. wasup?
<Saviq> karni, man, you're connecting to London? /me flies Ryanair there ;)
<Saviq> karni, just replied to your email
<Saviq> karni, unmap summary and cards will be fine again
<karni> yaaaay
<karni> nope, Orlando
<Saviq> karni, ah, right
<karni> :)
<karni> Thats awesome man!
<karni> great news
<Saviq> karni, well, not tested 'cause you only sent armhf scopes, but that's the explanation I can come up with
<Saviq> karni, 'cause CardTool has to take the "potential" summary into account when calculating the card size for grid
<Saviq> karni, safe flights!
<karni> Yes, makes sense
<karni> Im prettysire empty summary was mapped!
<karni> Thanks, Saviq!
<Saviq> karni, yup, I expect so
<Saviq> o/
<karni> \o
<Saviq> karni, just replied re: dash background, too
<karni> ack
 * karni nods
<karni> Gotcha,thank you.
 * karni disappears
<Saviq> sampth, hey
<sampth> hi.. i have a few questions regarding unity 8
<sampth> i already asked this on the phone mailing list.. so pardon me for boring you :P
<sampth> i run ubuntu touch on nexus 4 through dual boot with android 4.3 eadio.. and i'm getting frequent unity 8 crashes
<sampth> and the phone heats up like crazy sometimes after the crashes
<sampth> what could possibly be the problem?
<Saviq> sampth, I was replying to your questions on the mailing list
<Saviq> sampth, does it get permanently hot or only while unity8 is hanging?
<sampth> oooh.. sorry.. didn't recognise you.. got confused
<Saviq> sampth, no worries
<Saviq> sampth, after it crashes, apport collects all the needed data into the .crash file, and that might cause it to go hot, but should only be a few seconds, maybe half a minute
<sampth> its generally warmer when i'm using ubuntu touch
<Saviq> sampth, well, that's possible, we haven't optimized a lot of things yet
<sampth> which i'm addicted to 99.9% of the time :)
<Saviq> sampth, but if it gets really hot, most probably something's wrong - it's useful to then adb into the phone and use 'top' to see which process is spinning
<sampth> i do understand it being in development.. u guys have done an awesome job really
<sampth> i'll do that first thing tomorroow morning.. running on a perenially slow internet
<sampth>  i just ran top and pulseaudio seems to use 1.0% of cpu.. is it 1% or 100%?
<sampth> ok stupid question that was
<sampth> top itself uses 2.3%
<sampth> no process seems to be eating into my memory.. the phone is a little lukewarm now however..not really burning hot
<sampth> and the crash file generated and uploaded successfully btw
<sampth> i experience crashes mainly when searching for content online
<sampth> local searches are no problem
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-26
<HuangZhiquan> Hello,is there anyone can tell me what is promptsession in the package of qtmir?thanks
<Saviq> oi! o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, any idea what's the deal with vivid silo 14? why does it complain about unity-system-compositor missing in the PPA?
<mzanetti> Saviq: because temporarily we had that package in there, dropped it again, seems to have caused weirdness
<Saviq> mzanetti, trainguards know about it?
<mzanetti> yes, sil2100 helped me out, to be able to build it again
<Saviq> ok
<mzanetti> before it was totally stuck
<Saviq> mzanetti, am I right in seeing we're mostly of the hook for rtm? i.e. there's nothing we own that's critical for this week (that we know of)?
<mzanetti> Saviq: aye! all landed
<Saviq> mzanetti, nice going!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: good mornings
<Cimi> tsdgeos, morning morning
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how busy are you? think you can have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/properRangesHorizontalCategories/+merge/246399 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doing
<tsdgeos> cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just realised my icon doesn't blink when I receive notifications on irc :/
<facundobatista> Hola
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1413909 was a bug in the pinch to zoom component someone wrote this summer, shall we work on writing a pinch to zoom component to the sdk instead?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413909 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " [photos] tend to scroll to top-left corner when pinch-zooming on an image" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like a good idea indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, I can work on that, not much unity8 work these days yet
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to them please
 * tsdgeos hates when debugging and you get
<tsdgeos> Cannot find bounds of current function
<tsdgeos> ouch :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, how do you install terminal for the desktop-next session?
<Saviq> /food
<dednick> Saviq: download click package from: http://pad.ubuntu.com/TerminalVelocity .
<dednick> Saviq: although there may be a newer one.
<dandrader> dednick, a simple MP for you to review (not hi-priority): https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/indicatorsBarEatsAllInput/+merge/247585
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<dednick> dandrader: ta
<Saviq> greyback_, hey, I tried the qtmir gtk fix, but trying to run gedit it aborted with some warnings about unsupported icon backend and no gsettings schemas, that known?
<Saviq> do I need more than just the qtmir branch?
<seb128> Saviq, gedit is known to have issues
<seb128> not sure which ones though, and it's not due to qtmir
<seb128> Saviq, how do you run it? the issues you describe sounds like your env doesn't have a correct XDG_DATA_DIRS set (doesn't include /usr/share)
<Saviq> seb128, was trying from the terminal app
<seb128> hum, dunno about that
<seb128> try with adding X-Ubuntu-Touch=true to a .desktop and running from the dash
<seb128> gnome-calculator or eog run fine this way
<ChrisTownsend> Anybody having issues getting Unity 8 Desktop to start with the system fully updated?
<ChrisTownsend> I'm getting the following error in unity8.log: "Ubuntu Platform API: Unable to load selected module. -- Aborting"
<ChrisTownsend> But it doesn't give me any clue what the selected module is.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, this looks like your qt platform plugin's dead
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hmm...how to revive it?
<ChrisTownsend> CPR?:)
<ChrisTownsend> I've rebooted a couple of time just to make sure.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, what qtmir-desktop version do you have?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Installed: 0.4.4+15.04.20150115-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, any chance you also have qtmir-android?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Nope, not installed.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: IT was working fine on Friday.  I did updates today and now this.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, can you check in /var/log what got updated
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yeah, I'll get you a pastebin in a sec.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: have you got ubuntu-application-api2-desktop installed?
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Yes
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9883035/
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: can you see if there's a DESKTOP_SESSION environment variable set for unity8?
<ChrisTownsend> Sorry about the formatting
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Let me try to see if I can get that info.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Hmm, how to get the env var when unity8 doesn't start?
<ChrisTownsend> Can't attach to the dbus session, so...
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, you can grab it from /sys/proc/$PID/environ
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Right, but I don't have $PID of unity8 since it won't start.
<Saviq> erm
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: maybe try something like "start unity8 BINARY=echo \$DESKTOP_SESSION"
<Saviq> /proc/
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: greyback_: Ok, finally found a way.  $DESKTOP_SESSION is set: DESKTOP_SESSION=unity8-mir
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: ok thanks. No easy problem coming to mind, am updating my machine now to try repro.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Ok, thanks.
<Saviq> FWIW stuff works fine here
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hmmm...
<ChrisTownsend> Why does this stuff hate me so:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, greyback_, Saviq, unity8 stop working for me after updating ubuntu-application-api2-desktop
<seb128> which brought in libubuntu-application-api2
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ah, so it isn't just me!
 * ChrisTownsend Feels a bit more sane now
<greyback_> last change to papi looks relevant
<seb128> I'm pinging ricmm on #ubuntu-touch
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: thanks
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, try installing ubuntu-application-api2-test
<seb128> that made it work for me
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, I'll try that.
<Cimi> Saviq, for the bug related to scopes opening from temp scopes, design wants 1) animation like opening an app 2) back from the scope opened from the temp scope should go back to the temp scope
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yep, fixed it for me too.  Thanks!
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yw!
<Saviq> Cimi, well that's not possible until we get the full redesign for that in place
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Do you happen to know if libubuntu-application-api2 will be fixed properly or do we need to add a dependency?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ricmm is looking at it, might be a good idea to open a bug if you want to do that (and maybe join #ubuntu-touch)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks for pointing the issue out
<Cimi> Saviq, so I can propose a quick fix at least for that user case
<Cimi> Saviq, but is hard to test
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Sure, I'll enter a bug and ping him.  And you're quite welcome:)
<Saviq> Cimi, so I'd go for just closing the preview for now, until we know what the target behaviour is
<Saviq> Cimi, it's only hard to test because the mocks don't support that, but that's where you just need to extend the mocks to do the right thing
<Cimi> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/revision/1546#qml/Dash/Dash.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, for the failure it exposes that maybe we are not closing the temp scope?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, is the session functionnal for you? it seems to stop receiving input after a few seconds here
<seb128> or when trying to open indicators
<seb128> I tried to open the battery one
<Cimi> when we open the new scope from the ubuntu store, do we need to call close on the store scope?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Seems ok here.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hum, k, maybe I hit a bug
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, maybe
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, if the store was a temporary one
<Saviq> Cimi, which it generally will be, unless you favourited it
<Cimi> Saviq, ok... will try a fix
<dandrader> greyback_, in qtmir tests/modules/common/mock_desktop_file_reader.h: Why the doFoo { return foo() } construct?
<greyback_> dandrader: it allows you to have a default mock implementation of a method, but also to override it to have a custom mock implementation
<greyback_> you can't make gmock mock a method which is already defined
<greyback_> but you can replace one mock method implementation with another
<dandrader> greyback_, so in "ON_CALL(*this, file()).WillByDefault(Invoke(this, &MockDesktopFileReader::doFile));" you cannot "s/MockDesktopFileReader::doFile/DesktopFileReader::file"  ?
<greyback_> dandrader: I don't think so. tbh I don't think I ever tried tho :)
<om26er> mterry, Hi! you around ?
<mterry> om26er, am now
<om26er> mterry, on Setup wizard I select passcode as screen security but most of the times password gets set. Not sure why.
<om26er> I had my message typed :D
<om26er> mterry, need me to collect some logs for you ?
<mterry> om26er, hrm.  vivid or rtm?
<om26er> mterry, rtm
<isantop> Afternoon all
<om26er> select passcode, quickly type 4 number code, on the confirm screen type the code rapidly as well. Finish the setup. Most of the times password is set instead of the passcode.
<isantop> kgunn directed me here. I want to disable the window manager mode on a Unity 8 Intel tablet (using the vivid-desktop-next x86 image)
<mterry> om26er, can you file a bug and attach the ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-system-settings* files to it?
<om26er> mterry, sure will do.
<kgunn> hey isantop, just to help us answer, when you say you want to "disable window manager mode" what exactly do you mean or what exactly do you hope to achieve ?
<kgunn> isantop: is it that the dash is always the "desktop"?
<kgunn> and you do not want that?
<isantop> I'm trying to replicate the experience on Ubuntu phone. Where only one window is focused at a time.
<isantop> (Without manually maximizing the current window all the time)
<isantop> So I open an App and instead of getting a window with a title bar, the app is full screen.
<om26er> mterry, bug 1414762
<ubot5> bug 1414762 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Password gets set instead of a passcode during welcome wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414762
<om26er> this might be an interesting bit:
<om26er> qml: Error setting security method: Could not set security mode
<kgunn> isantop: ah, ok...
<kgunn> you are at the point of our active development
<kgunn> i thot some instructions were sent around... lemme dig a little
<isantop> kgunn: Thanks!
<kgunn> isantop: acutally, after re-reading your post...so you want the "mobile" or phone ui configuration on your tablet
<kgunn> altho it's on a mesa gfx stack
<kgunn> hmmm seems like what you really want are strumflut's instructions...and he doesn't seem to be on
<kgunn> one sec
<kgunn> isantop: so did you already run thru this ?
<kgunn> http://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/01/21/installing-ubuntu-15.04-on-baytrail-tablets/
<isantop> Yeah, but that doesn't detail the tablet mode.
<kgunn> isantop: yeha, but if you get the port working...you don't need to do anything
<kgunn> i mean, the regular ol' unity8 out of the box is the mobile/phone style configuration
<isantop> Is that recent?
<kgunn> whereas, the desktop-next is just like it sounds, a unity8 that's been "desktop-i-fied"
<isantop> I'm still only getting the Desktop UI
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Perhaps this is what you want: "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Staged"
<isantop> ChrisTownsend: Where do I run that? It doesn't work from the text console, and the terminal app doesn't seem to work.
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Are you on the LiveCD?
<isantop> (The text console complains about not having the X DISPLAY set
<isantop> ChrisTownsend: No, it's installed on the system
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Do you another desktop environment installed as well that works?
<isantop> ChrisTownsend: No, it's mir-only at the moment
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Ok, give me a sec.  You need to connect to the session bus from the console and then run the command.  Lemme get the commands for you.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: but if he can see the unity7 greeter...can't get just toggle the ubuntu-icon for unity8 ?
<kgunn> or did that change
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: He wants to go from Unity 8 windowed mode to Unity 8 staged mode.
<kgunn> ah
<isantop> Yeah
<kgunn> sorry...so conditioned thinking "desktop" meant unity7
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: lol
<isantop> kgunn: No worries! :-)
<kgunn> and thanks Chris!
<kgunn> isantop: so are you on a baytrail ?
<kgunn> just curious
<isantop> kgunn: Not sure. I'm mostly interested in turning off the desktop mode for a work project.
<kgunn> ack
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Ok, make a script on the machine with the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9886956/
<isantop> Pentium N3510
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Then run "source ./name_of_script"
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Then try running the gsettings command.  unity8 needs to be running for that to work.
<isantop> Okay, let me get the system up real quick
<isantop> Coll, that appears to work.
<isantop> Would there be anyway to make that happen automatically?
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Do you mean automatically at install?
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: It should stick between reboots.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Saviq: I'm going to requesting an MP for proper logout on the Unity8 desktop.  Is there a certain protocol I need to follow for the MP?
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: nothing too special, we do have a checklist for MP's once we start approving them
<isantop> ChrisTownsend: Thanks again!
<isantop> One more thing, virtual keyboard
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: So, just propose it and wait for feedback.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: yeah, you can see the template on the description of this MP
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/properRangesHorizontalCategories/+merge/246399
<kgunn> as an example
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Ok, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Hmm, never tried virtual keyboard on a desktop install...
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: I believe maliit-keyboard is what they use, but as I said, I haven't tried, so I can't guarantee what will happen if you install it.
<isantop> ChrisTownsend, kgunn: Thanks for your help! I'll pop back in if anything else comes up!
<ChrisTownsend> isantop: Sure, no problem!
<kgunn> isantop: let us know how you get on
<isantop> So, apt says that maliit-keyboard is already installed.
<isantop> I'm not sure how to enable it, though.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-27
<facubatista> Hola
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: did you see the paste or that was when my interwebs died?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, if you talking about the jenkins failure due to the whitespace-error, then I saw that and already pushed a fix
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> greyback_, the fix for that bug that we discussed yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/focusFromSideToMainStage/+merge/247702
<greyback_> dandrader: nice work, will test
<dandrader> greyback_, jenkins doesn't like the ":native" thingy https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtmir-vivid-amd64-ci/51/console
<greyback_> dandrader: hmm, I asked fginther to sort that
<greyback_> will ask again
<tsdgeos> dandrader|bbl: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/unifyLightDMMocks/+merge/244593
<ChrisTownsend> Any hints on how to find the problem when a whitespace test fails?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, make testWhitespace
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, actually, wron
<Saviq> g
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hmm, ah, right, that didn't work.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, CTEST_OUTPUT_ON_FAILURE=1
<Saviq> make test
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, it now tells me the line.  But I don't see anything wrong with it.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hmm, just deleting the empty line and re-adding it fixed it.   Some hidden character in there.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Thanks for the help.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, if you're using vim, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9899266/ in .vimrc helps
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yep, using vim and I'll add that.  Thanks!
<paulliu> I cannot connect to the company IRC. :(
<kgunn> Saviq: is it vimrc or .vimrc ? i found vimrc in /etc/vim...that the one ?
<Saviq> kgunn, ~/.vimrc
<kgunn> Saviq: so do i just add it if i don't have one ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
 * kgunn wonders what he's missing
<Saviq> kgunn, here's my full vimrc, not too extensive http://paste.ubuntu.com/9899499/
<kgunn> and ta
<dandrader> tsdgeos, make up your mind! :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: about?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that ninja build thing
<tsdgeos> dandrader: well it should be fine
<tsdgeos> now
<tsdgeos> it's the fix of the fix!
<dandrader> Saviq, did we get bad tags again?
<Saviq> dandrader, not that I can see
<Saviq> oh wait
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> a few
<dandrader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9899952/
<dandrader> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> @unity, someone leaked tags again ↑
 * Saviq finds out who to blame
<Saviq> huh, interesting
<Saviq> no idea who to blame, branches look clean
<kgunn> josharenson: hey...i think i may have found one interesting bug
<josharenson> kgunn: go on
<kgunn> lock the phone, on the lockscreen take a screen shot....then just monitor the phone for screen blanking
<kgunn> ...it never turns off
<kgunn> josharenson: actually...doesn't seem to need to be locked either...unless i got timers in a funny state
<dandrader> greyback_, imagine I have a main stage app and then I launch a side stage one. focus in now on the side stage one. If I then tap on the main stage, focus will switch to it. If I then tap at the side stage, focus goes to the side stage
<dandrader> greyback_, does that sound correct to you
<greyback_> dandrader: yes
<kgunn> me too
<dandrader> greyback_, great, gonna implement that
<greyback_> cool
<kgunn> josharenson: hmm...inconsitent
<josharenson> kgunn: I saw this before on an older branch, let me look
<tedg> Saviq, Can you talk to me about "Early work on menuing for Unity8 on the desktop experience" ?
<dandrader> Saviq, are you putting https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/unifyLightDMMocks/+merge/244593 in the next silo?
<Saviq> tedg, not really :) mzanetti, greyback_ ↑?
<greyback_> tedg: hey, what do you want to know?
<mzanetti> tedg: menuing as in global app menu?
<tedg> greyback_, I guess, how are you doing it? Are you guys using indicator-appmenu?
 * tedg would be surprised by that.
<mzanetti> dednick is working on it.
<mzanetti> I don't know the details how he's doing it
<tedg> Yeah, I'm thinking about global app menu.
<tedg> I'd love to see any designs there as well.
<mzanetti> yep, so dednick is the one
<greyback_> tedg: yep. Other side of it is supporting menus light on right-click, which is mir/unity8 stuff
<tedg> Or are we just doing a "make it like Unity 7"
<mzanetti> yes, that's the current order ^
<Saviq> dandrader, whatever's going to be top-ACKed, I will add
<Saviq> but not today
 * greyback_ hates how one part of his brain mishears the other part
<mzanetti> tedg: although John said we will probably move to the one in the window title bar
<tedg> Uhg, okay. I really dislike that one. But okay.
<mzanetti> tedg: so our plan was to support both, yes
<tedg> That's John's pet design.
 * Saviq likes locally integrated menus much more than globals :P
<greyback_> +1
 * tedg likes hud more than any menus :-)
<mzanetti> :D
<tedg> So then are we going to do a "unity 7 hud" in desktop mode?
<mzanetti> this is a very good question.
<mzanetti> I'm afraid one there's no answer for yet
<mzanetti> tedg: so I've been told do "make it like unity7" but don't spend efforts on the dash and alt+tab stuff yet
<tedg> Okay, makes sense.
<tedg> The reason I'm concerned is that indicator-appmenu and indicator-application both haven't been ported to the new indicator architecture.
<tedg> So I don't think they'll work well in Unity 8.
<tedg> (at least as is)
<mzanetti> ok. I'll watch out for dednick and clarify
<tedg> The porting task is a resourcing/management issue.
<tedg> If nothing else, I want to make sure people know that so they don't end up blocking themselves.
<Saviq> tedg, I think the most pressing task is design (any)
<mzanetti> ack, thanks for that.
<tedg> Saviq, Expecting design, that's crazy talk ;-)
<belkinsa>  Is there a way to make Unity 8 semi-transparent like how Unity 7 is?
<Saviq> belkinsa, what part of unity7 do you have in mind?
<belkinsa> You know how dash opens, and it's clouded glass-like and also the launcher.
<Saviq> belkinsa, it's relatively simple to do in QML, but nothing we'd support yet, we're working on the overall UX and design
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  Thank you for your answer.
<kgunn> josharenson1: ok, seems to be if i hold the power button down a bit long before hitting the vol down...best guess is screenshot_ended_timeout competing with the long_press_notification()
<kgunn> but don't quite see how it'd make it fail
<kgunn> to turn the screen off after inactivity
<josharenson1> kgunn: saviq has a better idea, working on it after I eat something
<kgunn> ack
<josharenson1> kgunn: disable the power button released if vol has been pressed, essentially
<josharenson1> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity-system-compositor/handle_screenshot_button
<josharenson1> kgunn: my initial testing looks good
<josharenson1> kgunn:  hold up, bzr being weird
<josharenson1> ok good
<tedg> Does anyone know if dednick is using silo 3 for the trusted session splash work?
<tedg> I can give it back if it's not useful.
<kgunn> tedg: no idea
<kgunn> he's back tomorrow, moving flats today
<tedg> kgunn, Okay, not a big deal. Just don't want to hold on to resources that aren't being used.
<tedg> I don't think silos are highly contented for right now.
<kgunn> josharenson1: i think i got it to not blank again...
<kgunn> unplugging from usb just to make sure...
<josharenson1> hummm
<kgunn> josharenson1: actually...i'm gonna reflash too just in case...i did an based on a previous citrain upgrade-device
<kgunn> i mean that should work...but just in case
<josharenson1> kgunn: ok cool , let me know... I hammered on it pretty good, but I have biased fingers
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-28
<dandrader> tsdgeos, got time for reviewing a small and simple MP?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sure
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/keepGreeterPwdUncovered/+merge/247475
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks! you're the most active reviewer in the team :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: that's because i'm easy
<tsdgeos> shhhhhhh
<tsdgeos> damn i need to find out there the tablet is and charge it D:
<dandrader> sorry for that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, about time, you need to bring them to BRU, too ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tablet? what for?
<tsdgeos> i'm not part of the sprint
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah right, you're there with your K hat on ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, calling this close scope isn't working well.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915513/
<Cimi> Saviq, seems like the close calls are async
<Saviq> Cimi, this snippet doesn't say much
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915536/
<Cimi> Saviq, closing scope makes dash crash
<Saviq> Cimi, trace?
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I have to run dash with gdb
<Cimi> Saviq, how can I?
<Saviq> Cimi, generally when things crash, that's the way to go
<Saviq> Cimi, gdb builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash -mousetouch
<Saviq> gdb -args
<facubatista> Hola!
<Saviq> sry
<Cimi> Saviq, I need from the phone
<Saviq> Cimi, sudo gdb program `pidof unity8-dash`
<Saviq> Cimi, or just analyze the .crash file
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so that MR
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is for when there's multiple users on the tablet?
<tsdgeos> because with a single user i don't get the keyboard over the password
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no. see "make tryMultiGreeter". The vkb covers the password if you use the shellRotation branch (in https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/demo-stuff)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, shellRotation branch has the code from this MP
<dandrader> tsdgeos, maybe ubuntu-keyboard from trunk (as opposed to the one from this ppa) is shorter in tablets
<tsdgeos> dandrader: remove the  console.log("loginListRect.y " + loginListRect.y); from the test?
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like I should connect the close of the scope when the new scope finished loading
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915707/
<Cimi> cannot read much more...
<Cimi> there is this activate
<Cimi> don't know
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to get symbols
<Cimi> yeah
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Saviq> Cimi, for rtm the dbgsym packages are in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, oh, right. done
<Cimi> installing
<Saviq> mzanetti, just noticed authenticator app is mostly flat black, that on purpose?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: I've asked mivoligo to redesign it
<mzanetti> (the guy that designed machines vs machines)
<Saviq> mzanetti, you should update the screenshots
<Saviq> it looks slightly as if it lost the background or something
<mzanetti> ack. will do once the redesign is done
<mzanetti> actually I'd need to update screenshots for nearly all of my apps
<tsdgeos> sil2100: can you trigger rebuilds for stuff that's "old" in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005 ?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ah, once again rebuilds needed, sure
<tsdgeos> tx
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916639/
<Saviq> pstolowski, can you have a look with Cimi why the shell plugin crashes for him ↑?
<Saviq> Cimi, what's the bug# you're working on again?
<Cimi> 1410337
<Cimi> Saviq, what I am trying to do is closing the store scope after launching the new scope
<pstolowski> Cimi, Saviq looking
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and that sounds right
<Saviq> pstolowski, but it might be that it's destroyed by the time you try to close it (but that would be weird)
<Saviq> bug #1410337
<ubot5> bug 1410337 in Ubuntu UX "Launching a scope once installed is broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410337
<Cimi> Saviq, pstolowski this is another I get
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916749/
<Cimi> so, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916773/ gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916749/
<Saviq> /food
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks for the review
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916777/ gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916639/
<pstolowski> Cimi, Saviq from a quick look i think the problem is that closeScope just deletes the scope object you pass, instead of calling deleteLater on it
<pstolowski> this is almost always a bad idea in qt...
<pstolowski> Cimi, shall I prepare a quick fix to try out?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, please do
<pstolowski> otp
<dandrader> mzanetti, would you have time this week to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixSurfaceActiveFocus/+merge/247836
<dandrader> mzanetti, this is already in the shellRotation branch.
<mzanetti> dandrader: ack, will try to get to it
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks. this should also affect the desktop mode
<mzanetti> you mean the windowed mode? :P
 * mzanetti needs to rename *Stage.qml files
<dandrader> s/affect/help with
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, right :)
<mzanetti> O_o
 * mzanetti lost irc history
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/saveRestoreWindowSizePosition/+merge/247840
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm not a big fan of singletons
<dandrader> mzanetti, makes it harder to fake them in tests
<pstolowski> Cimi, let me know if it helps: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/delete-later-on-close/+merge/247842
<pstolowski> Saviq, ^
<Cimi> pstolowski, ok
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: the testing/mocking argument is a valid one... not sure in this case as we either want the stuff to be the proper thing in the settings too, or we just ignore it (like the init() in the tests does)
<mzanetti> so in here I guess it just keeps the code cleaner without hurting testability
<mzanetti> but in general, you have a point
<mzanetti> I was thinking, it could make sense if we set up some import paths in main.cpp, and then import singletons via their name instead of absolute path
<mzanetti> then a test could easily override by just shipping it's own singleton implementation
<mzanetti> because other than your issue, singletons in qml are quite handy to keep things clean
<mzanetti> imo
<Cimi> can we trigger a jenkins of https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/delete-later-on-close/+merge/247842 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, not while it's WiP
<Saviq> Cimi, just x-build it :P
<Saviq> Cimi, kicked a build here anyway http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-shell-ci/284/console
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, about having issues with mocking singletons for testing as Daniel pointed out. wdyt of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9920590/
<Saviq> mzanetti, doubt it should be _SOURCE_
<mzanetti> why not?
<mzanetti> for the not installed case only. the installed case would need INSTALL_SHELL_QML/Components or something
<mzanetti> this diff is just for making it work...
<mzanetti> for mocking we'd still need to add the mock dir too
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, we have plugins/ for things that actually have qmldir files
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> fair point
<mzanetti> I could move it over there as a qml plugin, yes
<mzanetti> qml-only
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> ok. will do that
<mzanetti> thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-29
<ricotz> larsu, hi, looks like bamf_application_get_desktop_file is returning the desktop-id now instead of "A string representing the path to the desktop file." as documented
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi, was this really the intention here? ^-- https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/revision/606
<larsu> ricotz: certainly not. I'll look into it aftre breakfast
<larsu> thanks for the pointer
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<tsdgeos> Cimi: unping
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i can't get released qtmir to build
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9933243/
<tsdgeos> any idea why would that happen?¿
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> did we release a new unity-api without the corresponding qtmir?
<Saviq> huuh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what versions of qtmir-{desktop,android} and libunity-api-dev do you have?
<tsdgeos> ah wait, maybe my libunity-api-dev is old
<Saviq> 0.4.4+15.04.20150115-0ubuntu1 and 7.94+15.04.20141205-0ubuntu1 here
<tsdgeos> 7.95
<tsdgeos> coming from nowehere
<tsdgeos> probably i installed that manually
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> i'll reinstall back
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like Gerry's initial surface geometry
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> i had been reviewing that
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> forgot about it
<tsdgeos> uh oh
<tsdgeos> the evil arm linker breaks connect by function pointer is back :/
<Trevinho> ricotz: oh... that seems wrong indeed
<larsu> Trevinho: really, the API is weird... but it's documented like this, so let's fix it
 * larsu looks into it
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey. we have a strange issue in the shell
<mzanetti> Saviq: Loaders don't seem to destroy their items when they're released
<Saviq> just one?
<Saviq> otp
<Saviq> foo
<Saviq> ooh shiny :D
<larsu> ricotz: how can I reproduce this? bamf's dbus interface still returns the path to the desktop file
 * larsu assumes that's the same as the API, but could be wrong
<ricotz> larsu, i am connecting to BamfMatcher.view_opened and calling on the given BamfView, if is a BamfApplication, get_desktop_file which returns the application_id for at least nautilus and gedit here
<ricotz> larsu, not sure if it is the same since the lib is doing some caching too
<ricotz> larsu, happens on the dbus interface too for gedit which gives "org.gnome.gedit"
<ricotz> larsu, you realize you are using the desktop_files glist in your commit
<ricotz> larsu, test it with nautilus which is the vivid version here too
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you elaborate?
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935405/
<mzanetti> Saviq: basically, if a gsettings is involved in the expression for a loader source, it won't destroy the old component when creating a new one
<mzanetti> although I'm quite sure I've seen this already before we had the usageModeSettings, in the very first iteration of the ShellRoation stuff
<mzanetti> where it loaded first the phonestage, and then the tabletstage and never destroyed the phonestage
<mzanetti> can't repro if I use a button to trigger things for example...
<mzanetti> maybe GSettings does something odd with the QQmlParserStatus it inherits from... atm I'm still quite lost what's going on
<mzanetti> Saviq: note that it even breaks if the loader source is only based on an intermediate property
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the qml you gave me (+ import Ubuntu.Components 1.1) I get correct destruction and creation?
<mzanetti> yeah, set the timer interval to 0
<mzanetti> or enable any other of the lines with the comment // This does NOT destroy the component
<Saviq> ok now I see
<mzanetti> son only if I use an intermediate property, and then a timer with interval >= 1 to set that it starts working
<mzanetti> s/son/so/ :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know we expected it, but does a Loader actually advertise it deleting the old object?
<mzanetti> yes, I think so... docs say "causes the item to be released"
<Saviq> I wonder if it's a gc problem
<Saviq> released != deleted
<mzanetti> behavior is still the same if I export QV4_MM_AGGRESSIVE_GC=1
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, it I use a timer to toggle between PhoneShell and DesktopShell, it destroys things correctly
<mzanetti> so not an issue of the content of the loaded item
<Saviq> yeah, calling gc() doesn't help either
<Saviq> mzanetti, changing active or making asynchronous doesn't do, either
<Saviq> wonder if using source instead of sourceComp would
<mzanetti> nope
<mzanetti> we're using source in Shell.qml
<mzanetti> I've already changed Desktop/PhoneStage.qml to be simple rectangles
<mzanetti> no difference
<Saviq> in any case, looks like a Qt bug, even when triggered by our GSettings (would be good to find a way to repro without our stuff)
<mzanetti> yeah..
<mzanetti> that's what I tried... failing so far
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you got 5.4 installed?
<Saviq> I wonder if it recycles the old object
<mzanetti> Saviq: looking at memory usage, it doesn't seem so
<Saviq> no, a new address every time
<mzanetti> switching between staged/windowed mode with 1 running app windoe leaks about 3MB each time
 * Saviq tries 5.4
<larsu> ricotz: indeed. I must have been testing with the wrong branch or so. Fix is at lp:~larsu/bamf/fixup-gtk-application-matching
<Saviq> mzanetti, Qt 5.4 doesn't help either
<Saviq> :/
<Cimi> Saviq, might be something weird happening on the scope sides
<Saviq> Cimi, what might?
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936347/
<Cimi> Saviq, with pawel branch
<Cimi> what I am doing, when I receive a open signal from the store, I open the new scope and start a timer to close the old one
<Cimi> when the old one is closed, the scope that was opened from the store goes away, scopeItem.scope is null
<Saviq> Cimi, what is "scopeThatOpenedScope"?
<Saviq> Cimi, why not oldScope.closeScope(oldScope)?
<Cimi> Saviq, scopeThatOpenedScope is the app scope
<Cimi> Saviq, when you open the store
<Saviq> Cimi, why do you need it?
<Cimi> Saviq, because this is what we did in dash.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, when the temp scope closes, the scope that opened the temp scope closes the temp scope
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, I see it now
<Cimi> Saviq, oldScope.closeScope(oldScope) seems to work btw
<Cimi> Saviq, but looks weird
<Cimi> scope closing itself?
<Cimi> committing suicide :D
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, this whole openScope/closeScope thing is misarchitected, really
<Saviq> every scope that opens another scope has a set of temp scope objects it opened... meh
<Saviq> Cimi, I think I know why you lose the new scope - it's because its 'parent' is deleted
<Saviq> Cimi, because it's the store scope that opens the new scope, then you close the store scope, and the new scope goes away with it
<Saviq> pstolowski, ↑
<Saviq> this is a mess :/
<Saviq> it's Scopes that should have open/goto, not Scope
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah it is what I thought
<Cimi> Saviq, parent deleting children
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Saviq> we'd have to add a stack of temp scopes on top of the dash (which was kind-a the plan at some point)
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, short term fix? oldScope.closeScope(oldScope) ?
<Saviq> but I'm not sure we want to dig into this that far while we don't know the overall direction
<Saviq> Cimi, no, that's leaking
<Saviq> Cimi, that's basically NOOP
<Saviq> Cimi, we need to talk with the plugin folks on how to get this working in the short term
<Trevinho> larsu: about that branch....
<Trevinho> larsu: you need to free the app_id in any case now
<Trevinho> but...
<Trevinho> I've another concern, as you're now pulling the first .desktop file in list
<Trevinho> while the logic should be similar to what we do afterwards with desktop_class...
<Trevinho> larsu: well, actually I guess we could use the same code, but using app_id if class_name is not defined, or using both first come first served
<larsu> Trevinho: ooh right, thanks.
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe have a look at how our SDK copes with stacks these days (esp. in relation to transitions), maybe it's not going to be that difficult to implement that our sode
<Saviq> side
<larsu> Trevinho: not sure what you mean with "using the same code". Is class_name the same thing as app_id?
<Saviq> biab
<Trevinho> larsu: no, but... You still need to parse all the .desktop files in list, filtering-out the ones that have ha defined class name that is different to the window (if it has one)
<larsu> Trevinho: that can happen?
<larsu> Let's talk about that tomorrow :)
 * larsu fixes the memleak in the meanwhile
<Trevinho> larsu: yes, as someone could hack its .desktop files... or chromium web-apps does that
<Trevinho> so could do wine
<larsu> Trevinho: I do that for gnome-terminal, and it works just fine
<pstolowski> Saviq, oh, that's indeed an issue
<larsu> Trevinho: got an irssi profile with a launcher item and separate thing in alt-tab etc
<pstolowski> Saviq, and moving all that to Scopes seems like the only solutions. I'm not sure about implications of that without actually digging more into it
<Trevinho> yeah, I know... I just don't want risk that there will be cases where there are desktop files matching for the same app id but with different classes...
<larsu> rihgt
<mzanetti> Saviq: you aware of anything else we use that's a QQmlPropertyMap?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do, need something or alrady fount out?
<larsu> mzanetti: gsettings-qt uses qqmlpropertymap (sorry if you already talked abuot that - I didn't find it in the immediate scrollback)
<mzanetti> larsu: that's the root of the evil :)
<mzanetti> larsu: nah, just kidding. I have a very weird issue when a GSettings is involved
<mzanetti> but not sure yet if it's really caused by that
<mzanetti> larsu: if you're interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935405/
<mzanetti> can't repro the issue by implementing my own QQmlPropertyMap :(
<larsu> mzanetti: qqmlpropertymap has broken gsettings-qt a couple of times now. I wouldn't be surprised...
<larsu> I'm at a hackfest right now. Will try to have a look later in the train
<mzanetti> larsu: is there anything threaded going on in QGSettings?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, found out already
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> dandrader, if you could have a look with your touch input hat on - bug #1415902
<ubot5> bug 1415902 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Bottom edge can get stuck part way exposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415902
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, that's an interesting case
<ricotz> larsu, great
<dandrader> Saviq, can't say anything without debugging first though
<Cimi> Saviq, shall we plan a meeting with pawel?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, please do, not sure I need to be there, I think you guys know what's going on
<Saviq> but let me know if you need me
<mzanetti> Saviq: larsu: tsdgeos: adding "Qt::QueuedConnection" here fixes it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/gsettings-qt/trunk/view/head:/GSettings/gsettings-qml.cpp#L138
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<mzanetti> currentThread() seems to be the same in both cases though
<Cimi> pstolowski, can we have a chat tomorrow morning on this issue?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd say that's basically what Timer { interval: 1 } did
<mzanetti> yeah, sort of
<mzanetti> bad thing is, I don't understand why yet
<mzanetti> the variables seem all be ok. there don't seem any multiple threads involved
<Saviq> yeah, it'd be nice to know what's going on there
<mzanetti> I've tried to reproduce it spinning the event loop here and there, but nothing
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's like the event loop misses a tick to drop the old object because something else is happening
<mzanetti> also interesting:
<Saviq> so yeah, I'd be +1 to add this workaround with a linked bug and a FIXME
<Saviq> and investigate more sometim
<Saviq> e
<mzanetti> if I do usageModeSettings.usageMode = "Windowed" from qml, which, afaict, does the same code path, it still works
<pstolowski> Cimi, sure, please also invite pete-woods
<mzanetti> only if the trigger really comes from the backend side it's broken
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll wait till larsu have a chat about it before applying the workaround. maybe he knows about something that explains it.
<mzanetti> something's broken with my english now
<pstolowski> Cimi, we have standup 8:30~9:00 your time, so any time after that is fine
 * mzanetti takes a break
<Cimi> pstolowski, ok
<Cimi> 9:30 my time?
<pstolowski> Cimi, ok
<pete-woods> pstolowski: I would say that I know very little about QtGSettings
<pstolowski> pete-woods, it's not about this
<Saviq> pete-woods, different topic :)
<pete-woods> ah!
<pstolowski> pete-woods, i'll fill you in
<josharenson> kgunn: so my branch(es) caused your phone to not boot?
<josharenson> kgunn: oh I'm reading the silo output now
<kgunn> josharenson: yeah, just a double check those are the right branches correct?
<josharenson> kgunn: yeah they are, I just merged the unity8 one w/ trunk... not sure if that would help
<josharenson> kgunn:  I can send you a deb if you would like
<kgunn> josharenson: i'll rebuild and try after lunch
<josharenson> ok
<kgunn> josharenson: feel free to host your local debs somewhere too
<josharenson> kgunn:  ack
<ChrisTownsend> I'm working on getting logout/reboot/shutdown to work in Unity 8.  I was thinking that we should probably do the same thing that Unity 7 does when one clicks Logout and Shutdown from indicator-session, at least for now.  Does anyone have an opinion about that?
<ChrisTownsend> For example, in Unity 7, if you click "Logout", you get a dialog that asks if you want to Lock or Logout.  For "Shutdown", you get a dialog that asks if you want to Reboot or Shutdown.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: kgunn:  Any opinions? ^^^
<ChrisTownsend> Doing what I propose will also keep us from having to hack up indicator-session to support Unity 8.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: sorry, for the delay
<kgunn> for sure, i agree, shutdown should bring up
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: No worries.
<kgunn> the notification that we have
<kgunn> on unity8
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Right.  What I mean is that in Unity 7, if you click "Shut Down" in the indicator-session menu, you get a dialog that says either "Reboot" or "Shutdown".  Should we make Unity 8 do the same, at least for now?  If not, then we are going to have to hack up indicator-session some to separate out Reboot and Shutdown.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: yeah, what i meant was, we have the notification (dialog) that has that...altho, it's only fired on long power keypress
<kgunn> i suppose it needs some wire for the session-indicator menu select event
<kgunn> as well as long power keypress
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: This is for desktop.
<kgunn> right i'm with you
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Ok, just making sure.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Right now, Reboot and Shutdown dialogs are separated in Unity 8 unlike Unity 7.
<kgunn> i guess one thing that's different, is we have no "logoff"
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: There is a Log Out.
 * kgunn needs to play with the latest unity8 desktop :)
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: are you going to brussels ?
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: I have an MP to fix Log Out properly though.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Yep
<kgunn> good
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: We can discuss more then.  Just throwing this out there to think about.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: it's a good point
<kgunn> i suppose on a desktop, you might just want to power down on long power press?
<kgunn> vs mobile where you get the dialog...
<kgunn> i mean if you hold long enough it just powers off anyway
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Hmm, well, right now I'm only concerned about clicking "Log Out" and "Shut Down" in the indicator-session pull down menu.
<kgunn> right
<kgunn> just thinkin' ahead
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Ah, righ, I see.
<ChrisTownsend> *right
<kgunn> josharenson: ok, finally got around to testing silo 8, it boots...
<josharenson> kgunn: :-)
<kgunn> josharenson: ok...so try this, lock your phone/screen on, hit power button so screen comes back on
<josharenson> ok
<kgunn> josharenson: then...hold the power button
<kgunn> for enough time that you think
<kgunn> the power dialog will come on...just before, hit low volume
<kgunn> do a couple of times
<kgunn> at least once see if you can get the dialog to happen
<kgunn> this is what i was doing....and i can get the screen to stay on
<kgunn> permanently
<josharenson> kgunn: gotcha... I have an idea
<josharenson> kgunn: thanks for testing this btw
<kgunn> josharenson: i'll see if i can get it to do it not on the lock screen....tried only  a little on dash
<kgunn> josharenson: intersting, i can just touch the screen, that's enough to restart the unity8 inactivity timer...and it will turn off the screen
<josharenson> kgunn: probably being restart in some other code
<josharenson> restartred*
 * josharenson spells bad
<kgunn> josharenson: ok, while phone unlocked, hold power key for maybe longer then normal, but before the pwr dialog appears, hit vol key down, power up, then vol up....
<kgunn> and it should likely be stuck on
<josharenson> testing a patch
<Saviq> guys, you know codes are cheating?
<josharenson> kgunn: pushed a fix... I took about 10 screenshots and was never able to make the screen stay on...
<kgunn> josharenson: so rebuild ?
<josharenson> yes
<josharenson> kgunn: USC is small enough to build on the device if thats easier for you
<josharenson> kgunn: or ill host a deb if I can get it to build
<kgunn> Saviq: whatchyou talkin' bout willis ?
<Saviq> kgunn, up, down, down, down, A, B, A, down
<josharenson> :-p fixes all bugs
<kgunn> in case they didn't have Different Strokes in Poland https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k
<josharenson> kgunn:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/rfseuqe49a5kk8s/unity-system-compositor_0.0.5%2B15.04.20150108.2-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb?dl=0
<josharenson> kgunn: brb doctor's appt, but that _should_ fix the bug
<kgunn> ack
<josharenson> kgunn: any luck?
<kgunn> josharenson: sorry, loaded it...hadn't tried, will right now
<kgunn> josharenson: this is looking pretty good....
<josharenson> kgunn: hooray
<kgunn> as easy as i could repro....i can't seem to here
<josharenson> kgunn: the issue seemed pretty clear
<kgunn> i'll hammer a bit more
<kgunn> but yeah...looks good
<josharenson> kgunn: same
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-30
<spy_> what's the meaning of childsession?i don't understand it. session1 has a non-sessionleader process1 to create session2,could we call session2 as a childsession of seesion1?
<Cimi> pete-woods, pstolowski ping
<pstolowski> Cimi, pong
<Cimi> pstolowski, do you guys have time to chat (even in irc) about this scopes thing?
<pstolowski> Cimi, yes, i think hangout will be better
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> pstolowski, I have no camera though on pc :)
 * Cimi grabs headphones
<Cimi> pstolowski, pete-woods https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gqwvalt6ei2xt63jbtdaeh33vqa?authuser=1&hl=en
<Cimi> pstolowski, lp:~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp
<Cimi> pstolowski, if you go in app scope, open store, scroll down to the travel apps, nearby articles scope
<Cimi> and install/search
<Cimi> after 1 seconds it loads, it will close
<pstolowski> Cimi, awesome, thanks!
<Cimi> actually, pushed now pstolowski
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> pstolowski, there is a timer that starts when new scope opens from temporary scope
<Cimi> 1s
<Cimi> then the app scope tries to close the store
<Cimi> and you see the nearby scope dying
<Cimi> pstolowski, you don't need to cross build in theory if you have vivid
<Cimi> pstolowski, just overwrite /usr/share/unity8/Dash/Dash.qml
<pstolowski> Cimi, ok, cool
<Cimi> pstolowski, with the one from that branch, qml/Dash/Dash.qml
<pstolowski> yeah
<Cimi> pstolowski, and restart unity8-dash
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I can't unlock my krillin rtm 224 phone
<seb128> the greeter doesn't react to the swipe
<seb128> the time keeps being updated and notifcations work (got one for low battery and I got the sound ones when using the keys)
<seb128> what sort of debug info would be useful?
 * seb128 tries to get a bt
<seb128> bah, can't adb to a lock phone of course
<rsalveti> seb128: maybe ssh if you did phablet-shell before?
<rsalveti> seb128: if you know the ip, of course
<seb128> rsalveti, I though about that, but no, ssh not installed
<seb128> I guess I'm good to force reboot the device :p
<seb128> :-( rather
<rsalveti> yeah
<seb128> keeping the buttons pressed display the dialog
<seb128> so unity8 is not totally stucked
<seb128> I just can't unlock
<seb128> tapping on the flower doesn't switch stats either
<mterry> mzanetti, hello!
<mterry>  mzanetti, so I'm nearing done-ish on a refactor of the greeter code to be more isolatable
<mterry>  mzanetti, I figured you might be a good person to review, if you have time?
<pstolowski> Cimi, hey, so I've a fix/workaround, it works with your nearby scope scenario
<pstolowski> Cimi, but it's a bit confusing especially with manage dash:
<pstolowski> Cimi, 1. unfavorite Music
<pstolowski> 2. go to Music (which is now a temp page)
<pstolowski> 3. From Music tap My Music category header - this takes you to My Music scope
<pstolowski> 4. Hit back -> opens Apps (1st favorited scope)
<pstolowski> Cimi, ah, I just checked... without the fix it's not much better, i.e. going from My Music takes me back to some other favorited scope
<ChrisTownsend> Hey folks!  I have a test PPA where I add proper session management in Unity 8 such as Lock, Log Out, Reboot, and Shut Down.  It behaves the same way that Unity 7 does now, ie, choosing "Log Out" in indicator-session brings up a dialog w/ "Lock", "Log Out", and "Cancel".  Well, Unity 7 doesn't have Cancel, but you get the point.
<ChrisTownsend> The PPA can be found here: ppa:townsend/unity8-session-mgmt
<ChrisTownsend> This is obviously for the desktop.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: willcooke: You might be interested ^^^^^
 * willcooke reads
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> woohoo!
<kgunn> @unity ^
<mterry_> neat
<Cimi> pstolowski, ok
<pstolowski> Cimi, lp:~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-temp-scopes
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, nice! I'm going to try that in a bit
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> Hi tedg o/
<tedg> Howdy
<Encrypt> tedg, Fine, and you? :)
<tedg> Eh, okay.
<Encrypt> tedg, I managed to have something working
<Encrypt> tedg, https://github.com/notsecure/uTox/issues/758#issuecomment-71337210
<tedg> Cool
<Encrypt> tedg, However
<Encrypt> I don't really understand the aim of the GMainLoop
<Encrypt> tedg, Actually, I'm running the main loop in a thread
<Encrypt> When I have to add a messaging menu source, I stop the loop, then create the source, and then start again the loop
<Encrypt> I'm using a mutex
<Encrypt> tedg, My problem is when I try to remove an entry
<Encrypt> Should I also stop the loop?
<tedg> You shouldn't have to stop the loop as much as you should always issue all the function on the same thread as the loop.
<tedg> You can move function calls onto the loop by using idle sources.
<Encrypt> "issue all the functions"?
<tedg> They'll just add what ever you want to do into the event queue.
<Encrypt> Because I noticed that the loop is a blocking event
<Encrypt> So, if I don't stop it, I can't add any other source
<tedg> It's not blocking, it's polling.
<Encrypt> Hum
<tedg> Encrypt, https://developer.gnome.org/glib/unstable/glib-The-Main-Event-Loop.html#glib-The-Main-Event-Loop.description
<Encrypt> tedg, I know that doc :p
<Encrypt> Too many functions :x
<Encrypt> tedg, So, I'm doing it wrong actually?
<Encrypt> I should create functions in the GMailLoop thread to add sources
<tedg> Encrypt, Yes, you should do it all on that thread, so that the callbacks come back to that thread as well.
<tedg> GLib tracks the thread context and ensures that things stay there. For instance with all the dbus callbacks.
<Encrypt> tedg, Ok :]
<josharenson> mardy: ping?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-31
<redlama42> Anyone know the extent to which Unity8 will be customizable?
<redlama42> I have heard that a good bit of it is done in QML scripts.
<redlama42> Sup JackYu , you know anything about Unity8's customization?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-01
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), please get this merged https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/bamf/fixup-gtk-application-matching/+merge/247975
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-01
<ioanm> hi guys, 1 question I have noticed a bug in unity 7 in ubuntu 14.04 lts whenever i launch an app in the recent list, the icon disappears from the unity search window while the app(if I press super i can see the icon disappear) and reappears short after app closes
<ioanm> may I be assigned to fix this recent list bug?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, looks like LazyImage still not good enough https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-019/excuses.html - could you have a look please, now that we've Pass elsewhere it's going to be trouble :)
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll have a look
<cimi> Saviq, we should try the other branch too
<cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-lazyImage-test-flakyness/+merge/277459
<cimi> Saviq, that one was before michael told me to use waitForRendering and simplify everything
<tsdgeos> cimi: honestly, first he todl you to not have the signal and just to find the object on the test
<tsdgeos> since the signal is not used for anything else
<tsdgeos> then you fell into the trap of removing everything and adding a waitForRendering
<cimi> that's a trap!
<cimi> iirc I couldnt find the animation because it was inside the transition, or I had issues with running property
<cimi> so I went for good old signals
<cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq I'm having a second look too
<cimi> tsdgeos, if you have any idea/patch that i can try, I can reproduce the original bug on my desktop pc
<tsdgeos> oki, was finishing something for patty, will have a look now
<tsdgeos> cimi: so with https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-lazyImage-test-flakyness/+merge/277459 you can not reproduce?
<cimi> tsdgeos, flakyness is fixed for me with both branches
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can reproduce the original flakyness
<cimi> jenkins always flaky - way to powerful! :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: the "transitionCount: 4" is "a bug"?
<tsdgeos> i mean a bug in the current code
<tsdgeos> why would it transition twice?
<cimi> tsdgeos, that's exactly why I am having a look again
<cimi> tsdgeos, when I proposed the fix, that was what I did in an afternoon iirc, thought it was more critical
<tsdgeos> your branch still fails for me
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14848794/
<cimi> oh crap
<tsdgeos> wait i left the waitforrendering, maybe i need to remove it
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am wondering if we need a better cleanup()
<cimi> tsdgeos, from my understanding, jenkins is so fast that the animation doesnt start
<tsdgeos> cimi: that makes no sense, why would your code fix it then?
<cimi> tsdgeos, which code, former branch or the last one?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-lazyImage-test-flakyness/+merge/277459
<cimi> tsdgeos, that is right too, so why would it fail on a faster pc?
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> jenkins is usually dead slow
<tsdgeos> not faster
<cimi> tsdgeos, that's what I thought, but on my slower machine I cannot reproduce, while I can with the faster one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cimi: my variant https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/more_stable_lazy_image_test/+merge/284591
<tsdgeos> it's similar to cimi's but withotu changing the lazyimage code itself
<cimi> tsdgeos, that looks better, however I am trying to see if we can still add waitForRendering
<Saviq> dednick, forgot, please merge trunk qtmir test refactor
<dednick> Saviq: k
<Saviq> dandrader, you might wanna remerge your bits on top of ↑
<Saviq> dandrader, also, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737/+merge/281701 needs rebasing
<dandrader> Saviq, you planning on merging appRestart-lp1527737 ?
<Saviq> dandrader, at some point, I hope ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, wanted to add to our next silo to be able to test again and maybe give you more data
<Saviq> ltinkl, hey, I set up GECOS on the phablet user, but greeter still shows "phablet", do you know if that's expected? code says "realName" on the lightdm model, so I thought it would use the right thing?
<Saviq> or is realName stored somewhere else?
<Saviq> hmm doesn't seem to work on my laptop either, so we might need to change something after all
<ltinkl> Saviq, dunno what the greeter shows... josh should know
<Saviq> hmm I wonder if it should use displayName or so
<Saviq> hmm no realName seems to be the right role
<dednick> Saviq: done.
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh, here's a question: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/view/head:/liblightdm-qt/usersmodel.cpp#L226 any idea how to get to Qt::DisplayRole in QML?
<Saviq> it'd have to be set in setRoleNames, wouldn't it
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> think so
<ltinkl> Saviq, it doesn't have to I think
<ltinkl> Saviq, it's modelData in QML
<Saviq> ltinkl, is it?
<tsdgeos> you can try with
<tsdgeos>             (*this)[Qt::DisplayRole] = "display";
<tsdgeos> that is part of DefaultRoleNames
<tsdgeos> but i think that gets overwritten on setRoleNames
<tsdgeos> let me check
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah from looking at the code i'd say it gets overwritten, but give "display" a quick try
<Saviq> ack
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it gets initialized with the default ones
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: sure, but it gets overwriten on setRoleNames
<Saviq> ltinkl, modelData is not defined
<ltinkl> bummer
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "display" seems to work actually, looks like lightdm is b0rked
<cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq I'm curious to see if this one will pass too https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/more_stable_lazy_image_test/+merge/284595, it's a mix of both branches
<Saviq> cimi, you'll ~know soon enough
<Saviq> dumb comma
 * cimi goes groceries 5 mins I'm back
<Saviq> cimi, prereq?
<cimi> Saviq, yeah I can
<cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/more_stable_lazy_image_test/+merge/284596
<ltinkl> Saviq, tsdgeos: thinking about how to expose the keymap from the surface as a property... is a QPair accessible from QML?
 * ltinkl doesn't think so
<Saviq> ltinkl, other than some primitive thing like an array, custom object seems to be the only sane choice?
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah... I went with 2 read-only QString properties (layout+variant) and a setter that takes both
<ltinkl> Saviq, not that we strictly need it now but once we'll want to make the indicator work, we must have a way to query the current surface's keymap
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<ltinkl> Saviq, Mir doesn't provide it, it only has a setter... :/
<Saviq> ltinkl, you'll need to rewrite history of your kbd branch https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-1-build/42/console
<Saviq> start with Daniel's initialSurfaceGeom and put the diff on top, please
<Saviq> you'll need to --overwrite, but there's only so much we can do
<Saviq> when we get into criss-crosses
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah, working on that (and also adding a unity-api branch into the mix)
<Saviq> tx
<ltinkl> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity-api/kbdLayout/+merge/284602
<ltinkl> dandrader, I'll make the changes to qtmir+unity8 in a minute
<dandrader> ltinkl, ok
<ltinkl> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/kbdLayout/+merge/284466 should be good too now
<Saviq> mterry, moarning
<Saviq> mterry, got bug #1536714 for you on the lightdm side
<ubot5`> bug 1536714 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Fix the user login experience on the greeter" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536714
<Saviq> mterry, never gives up anything other than username it seems
<mterry> Saviq, ok will look
<tsdgeos> cimi: if you're removing the whole signal spy, shouldn't you remove it altogether?
<ltinkl> dandrader|afk, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/kbdLayout/+merge/284606
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah but you added it for the cleanup no?
<tsdgeos> cimi: ah right
<tsdgeos> cimi: still failed here
<tsdgeos> though
<cimi> tsdgeos, I dislike the transitionCount
<cimi> tsdgeos, which one failed?
<tsdgeos> the one i put in the MR
<tsdgeos> basically the same that fails all the time
<tsdgeos> the waitforrendering is not going to help there
<tsdgeos> you're basically making it fail more and not less
<tsdgeos> if the waitforrendering takes some time
<tsdgeos> the transition will start and finish and you'll still be in waitforrendering
<cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> cimi: if you dislike the transition count another way is checking for the state and that the animation is finished
<tsdgeos> that will have the same effect
 * cimi looks in 10 mins
<dandrader> Saviq, rebased lp:~dandrader/qtmir/removeUselessClass and lp:~dandrader/qtmir/initialSurfaceGeom
<Saviq> dandrader, oh? those were merging fine?
<mterry> Saviq, you've marked that lightdm bug for 9.5?  that seems ambitious
<mterry> Saviq, not a hard change all around, but isn't 9.5 real soon now?
<Saviq> mterry, it was marked 9.5 before
<mterry> Saviq, ah ok
<Saviq> mterry, but if we can make it ;)
<mterry> Saviq, hah I'll start now
<Saviq> mterry, well, yeah, later today
<Saviq> ltinkl, you'll be interested ↑↑ dandrader rewrote history of his branches again ;)
<mterry> ltinkl, I'm working on another maybe-9.5 thing right now, dandrader is reviewing the kbdLayout branches?
<ltinkl> Saviq, this silo is turning into a madness...
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah looks like it :) I'm fixing the mock + test atm
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, thanks bzr
<dandrader> mterry, not really reviewing them. just pointed out some missing "paperwork"
<mterry> ltinkl, ^
<ltinkl> mterry, dandrader: you guys decide :)
<mterry> ltinkl, I'm happy to review it, but I'm working on something else this morning.  Can get to it later
<ltinkl> mterry, sure, no rush I guess
<Saviq> ltinkl, mterry, yeah, won't land for OTA9.5 anyway so there's less pressure
<ltinkl> dandrader, the 2 separate QString properties are there really only because exposing a QPair isn't possible, but they act together
<ltinkl> dandrader, see the test_setKeymap(data) in u8/tst_DesktopStage.qml
<dandrader> ltinkl, I know they act together. but when you expose them as properties, you should do it the whole way
<ltinkl> dandrader, by which you mean 2 separate signals?
<dandrader> ltinkl, you can setKeymap("x+y") then setKeymap("x+z"). so variant changes but layout does not. But if you say that Qt has no issues using this  two-parameter signal as the notify one then it's ok
<ltinkl> dandrader, yeah, the signal doesn't have to match
<ltinkl> dandrader, you could as well have a keymapChanged() without any parameter for both properties
<ltinkl> dandrader, but signalling both at once with the same signal makes writing the tests (and maybe the indicator in the future) much easier
<dandrader> dednick, got a quick one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/updateMirVersion/+merge/284629
<dednick> dandrader: approved
<dednick> thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/939 seems to have failed to build, needs bumping symbols around?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i still don't understand what you don't like about my branch for lazy image tests
<cimi> tsdgeos, you said it failed, and I wanted to get rid of that signal counts
<tsdgeos> cimi: yours failed
<tsdgeos> mine works
<tsdgeos> the signal counting is not terrible
<tsdgeos> there's 3 state changes so the signal count is 6
<tsdgeos> there's others ways to fix ait for the same, but i don't see why counting the state changes is that bad
<cimi> tsdgeos, you disliked my original branch when I added the transition count https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-lazyImage-test-flakyness/+merge/277459/comments/702293
<tsdgeos> i did
<tsdgeos> and i still dislike the 4
<cimi> I thought we wanted to have a smarter approach
<tsdgeos> the 4 is a bug on the original code most certainly
<tsdgeos> the 6 is fine
<tsdgeos> it goes default -> loading -> error
<cimi> yeah I saw
<cimi> well, let's approve yours then
<cimi> at least we dont have changes in LazyImage.qml
<cimi> while tests pass
<cimi> tsdgeos, you ok with that?
<tsdgeos> i am
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cimi will add to silo 19 tomorrow
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> +,
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any chance we get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_audio_playlist/+merge/284624 for the MWC image ? seems patriciadavila/PM wants it there
<cimi> tsdgeos, on that branch, I noticed you do on purpose two for cycles for the playlist, first from index to end of the repeater then you start again from the index 0
<cimi> tsdgeos, is this to have the playlist looping ya?
<tsdgeos> cimi: no, this is to have the playluist starting in the correct index
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I meant that, it starts from where it should then adds the rest of the elements
<cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> then yes is for that :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's the only logic part you changed in the real code, so i wanted to ask why that and not a single for :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can get anything for MWC, we'll be demoing rc-proposed from two-three weeks from now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, awesomeness
<cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq anyway that audio playlist, just approved
<Saviq> ack
<cimi> I'm gonna approve the other flakyness too or we first try in silo 19 Saviq ?
 * tsdgeos eods
 * tsdgeos waves
<cimi> bye
<cimi> ops
<cimi> too fast
<Saviq> cimi, approve away
<cimi> this one didnt fail too though, maybe we can approve that one too https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/more_stable_lazy_image_test/+merge/284596 I'll see with albert magnana
<mterry> ltinkl, you asked in the qtubuntu kbdLayout branch, if it really needed to link with xkbcommon?  Just look at jenkins failing.  I also ran into it in a chroot build
<mterry> ltinkl, and in the unity8 kbdLayout branch, you asked what I had in mind for one of the tests.  In tests/plugins/AccountsService/client.cpp, we have some tests that just make sure "dbus -> AccountsService service -> our listener object" works for a few properties.  And since we're using weird types in this case, it might be good to test the InputSources property
<mhall119> Saviq: is there any way to test a Unity 8 session on my wily laptop?
<mterry> ltinkl, I can't build your qtmir kbdLayout branch -- get errors about missing overrides for qtmir::MirSurface.  "invalid new-expression of abstract class type ‘qtmir::MirSurface’"
<Umeaboy> The webpage http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved doesn't load.
<Umeaboy> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<ltinkl> mterry, still around?
<ltinkl> Pback
<mterry> ltinkl, i am
<ltinkl> mterry, there's a new branch/MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/kbdLayout2/+merge/284643
<ltinkl> mterry, sorry, I had to start from scratch, bzr was too confused by the several pre-requisites
<mterry> ltinkl, ah ok
<ltinkl> mterry, this should build (at least it did in the silo)
<ltinkl> mterry, there's also a (new) unity-api branch needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity-api/kbdLayout/+merge/284602
<ltinkl> mterry, which dandrader already approved
<mterry> ltinkl, yah saw that
<Saviq> mhall119, you may try, but wily is really not a target any more - you'd be better off with vivid+overlay or xenial
<ltinkl> mterry, I added the explicit linking to xkbcommon in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtubuntu/kbdLayout/+merge/284310
<mhall119> Saviq: if I were to try on wily, what would be the best way? unity8-desktop-session-mir or unity8-lxc?
<Saviq> mhall119, lxc is unmaintained and known to not be working for a while, desktop session is it
<mhall119> well, that won't install because of unmet dependencies, is there a live ISO I can boot?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-02
<Umeaboy> mhall119: The desktop iso should always be able to boot Live.
<Umeaboy> You press ESC almost instantly after booting it up.
<Umeaboy> Then you can choose to Use Ubuntu without installing it.
<mhall119> Umeaboy: I was asking about a Unity 8 session specifically
<Umeaboy> OK.
<mhall119> IIRC, the Desktop Next ISO was discontinued at some point, and I don't know if it's been restarted
 * mhall119 used to try Desktop Next on his wife's laptop
<Mirv> Saviq: ok to 939, will update
<Mirv> mhall119: I asked a few weeks ago and it was still on hold. maybe after xenial release?
<tsdgeos> man we did a landing and still have 21 approved branches to land D:
<cimi> tsdgeos, hola
<tsdgeos> cimi: hola
<cimi> that branch seems to have passed qmltests too https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/more_stable_lazy_image_test/+merge/284596
<cimi> tsdgeos, you prefer this or transitionCount?
<tsdgeos> let me un the tests here
<tsdgeos> cimi: anything you miss on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_audio_playlist/+merge/284624 for the top approval?
<cimi> tsdgeos,  I was missing the CI comment
<cimi> tsdgeos, can top approve
<Saviq> ltinkl, kbdLayout on unity8 conflicts, you can't merge trunk in your branch if it's based on some other branch - you need to follow the chain - otherwise bzr goes into criss-cross mode and barfs up conflicts
<Saviq> ltinkl, so you'll need to rewrite history on that one, too
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/do_not_use_components_generated_code/+merge/284289 too?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: will you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fallback_for_empty/+merge/284235 or do i ask cimi?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can do both if you want
<tsdgeos> cimi: works for me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea what's wrong in https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/build-2-binpkg/376/arch=armhf,release=xenial/console ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: ok we can you with your branch if you prefer that
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'll delete my branch and MR and you resubmit yours on top of trunk?
<cimi> tsdgeos, when I did transitionCount, I didn't really like it :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, can do
<tsdgeos> cimi: oh launchpad is smart enough to do it itself
<tsdgeos> except the diff...
<tsdgeos> cimi: anyway merge unity8 trunk and see what happens to the MR
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this seems bad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1540490 :/
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1540490 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "app icons getting their top cut off (Ubuntu Touch)" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, not crazy bad since easily recoverable, but yeah, would be nice to fix - LVWPH looks like it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "Cannot allocate memory" hum
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, probably together with the new "better updates" from the scopes-pluigin
<cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/more_stable_lazy_image_test/+merge/284708
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: jenkins build, I'll monitor stuff to see if we get it again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd say we just did, see the two new failed emails
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I was looking at the top of https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/build-2-binpkg/arch=armhf,release=xenial/
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> cimi: clean your tas
<tsdgeos> tags
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and can't see the same issues anywhere else
<cimi> tsdgeos, all clean
<cimi> tsdgeos, ta
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah I know what happened, it's running two builds in parallel on the armhf nodes, should only be one... but there's $reasons why I had to give it two executors
<Saviq> and it just OOMed
<Saviq> I've a plan, though
<Saviq> let's see how bad this becomes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> Saviq: ok 053 qtmm is now there (with updated symbols)
<Saviq> Mirv, tx
<dandrader> Saviq, something funny happened with the qtubuntu landing
<Saviq> dandrader, ?
<dandrader> Saviq, revision 308 "Implement QPlatformOffscreenSurface" is also carrying its prerequisite (lp:~dandrader/qtubuntu/loggingCategory)
<dandrader> Saviq, so lp:~dandrader/qtubuntu/loggingCategory didn't land on its own, separate, commit
<Saviq> dandrader, d'uh, not funny, just /me being daft :/
<Saviq> missed the prerequisite in there
<Saviq> dandrader, did we break something?
<dandrader> Saviq, no, just the bzr history got "weird"
<Saviq> dandrader, I think we missed a commit or two from the top of loggingCategory, /me checks
<dandrader> Saviq, I would think the landing machinery would automagically sort out those declared pre-requisites....
<Saviq> dandrader, it does, when they are added as MPs, apparently it doesn't check whether they are
 * Saviq files a bug
 * dandrader sets https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/loggingCategory/+merge/279629 to merged
<ltinkl> Saviq, I'm a bit puzzled now, should I revert my trunk merge in kbdLayout and push+overwrite?
<Saviq> dandrader, I'll see if I can fix the hisotry
<Saviq> dandrader, but seems no diff missing
<Saviq> dandrader, can you merge trunk in unity8 initial geom, and ltinkl you uncommit your last merge and merge ← into yours instead of trunk
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, it missed only a "merge trunk" commit from the original loggingCategory branch, which is irrelevant
<Saviq> ltinkl, basically, bzr can't deal with you merging foo and then bar if foo is based on bar
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed
<ltinkl> Saviq, I see, so trunk has to be merged only in the root of the chain
<Saviq> ltinkl, unfortunately, yes
<Saviq> ltinkl, well, in theory it works, just until there's conflicts, which is usually the reason to have the chain in the first place, so...
<ltinkl> dandrader, just ping me when you're done
<cimi> tsdgeos, example of concierge mode is the photos scope where it asks for instagram account right?
<tsdgeos> cimi: no, it's the "My videos" when no videos are present
 * cimi checks
<Saviq> dandrader, bug #1540860
<ubot5`> bug 1540860 in CI Train [cu2d] "Should error out if a branch's prerequisite isn't in the list of MPs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540860
<cimi> tsdgeos, btw which one is the card for facebook and instagram account for example
<cimi> ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, we have an issue of aspect ratio over there
<tsdgeos> it's a regular horizontal card, no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I have to see
<tsdgeos> cimi: you mean the bug i filed like 3 years ago?
<cimi> tsdgeos, maybe :D
<Saviq> dandrader, can you uncommit the trunk merge from loggingCategory please and overwrite
<cimi> tsdgeos, link,?
<tsdgeos> cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1421293
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1421293 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icon width is inconsistent when height is specified" [Low,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> ok, only 1 year ago
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<cimi> tsdgeos, on arale is bad
<cimi> tsdgeos, because we have 50gu
<dandrader> Saviq, so that it matches the loggingCategory copy in offscreenSurface-lp1527737?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<tsdgeos> cimi: it's not, see it's marked as "Low" ;)
<cimi> tsdgeos, :)
<Saviq> dandrader, so when I merge it as I'm rewriting history, we get the ~same result
<Saviq> w00t we're starting to get green test-0-autopkgtest :]
<dandrader> Saviq, merged trunk in lp:~dandrader/unity8/initialSurfaceGeom
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks, ltinkl you can merge ↑
 * ltinkl on it
<dandrader> Saviq, removed the top-most "Merge trunk" from lp:~dandrader/qtubuntu/loggingCategory
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<ltinkl> Saviq, done
<ltinkl> Saviq, can I start the build?
<Saviq> ltinkl, go for it
<Saviq> dandrader, lp:qtubuntu fixeded
<cimi> tsdgeos, just a comment https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/do_not_use_components_generated_code/+merge/284289
<tsdgeos> cimi: right we can
<tsdgeos> i used to have the code wrong
<dandrader> Saviq, cool
<tsdgeos> and then i was using isConciergeMode directly
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks for noticing
<tsdgeos> and that we can not since noone guarantees components["art"] && components["art"]["conciergeMode"] would be a bool
<tsdgeos> but since we're ! it then it is fine
<Saviq> dandrader, now let's hope no trainguard or davmor2 notices what we did ;)
<Saviq> OOPS
<sil2100> ..do I want to know?
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm gonna beat you with sil2100 big stick so I don't have to travel with one
<Saviq> sil2100, davmor2, j/k, we messed up lp:qtubuntu history (forgot to put a prerequisite MP in the train), but nothing bad happened
<Saviq> like, code is the same, just there wasn't an explicit MP for it (and it was just logging refactor)
<Saviq> I've now overwritten lp:qtubuntu history to say the truth about it
<Saviq> and filed a train bug about it letting us do this
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1540860
<ubot5`> bug 1540860 in CI Train [cu2d] "Should error out if a branch's prerequisite isn't in the list of MPs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540860
 * davmor2 slaps Saviq repeatedly with a stick of celery and tells him not to do it again
<davmor2> Saviq:  on a fresh install in windowed mode open the clock app, here maps or weather app what happens to the window is ugly do you know if there is a way to work around that I assume the issue is the trust-prompt overlay right?
<Saviq> davmor2, lemme see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still mismatches :/ https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/build-2-binpkg/381/arch=i386,release=xenial/console
<davmor2> Saviq: check for window size and title of window
<cimi> tsdgeos, we have a failing GenericScopeView test in that branch, is it related?
<cimi> seems like possiblwe
<Saviq> davmor2, window size seemed fine, title we'll have to look at
<davmor2> Saviq: seriously when the prompt appear the window changes from a square to a rectangle and when you accept the prompt it changes back to a square
<Saviq> davmor2, I think the problem is that the title gets set to that and then the app is blocked because of the trust prompt and is only able to reset the window title properly after it's let go
<Saviq> davmor2, huuh, didn't see that
<Saviq> davmor2, but I have an idea
<tsdgeos> cimi: good question, should not, i'll have a look
<tsdgeos> cimi: and actually we need the "true" : "false"
<tsdgeos> without it we end up with 1 or 0
<tsdgeos> which upsets qml
<tsdgeos> since visible: 1 is wrong
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> davmor2, does that include silo 19 btw?
<Saviq> davmor2, scratch that, we've not landed those yet
<davmor2> Saviq: I noticed testing it yesterday but only remembered it today because you only trigger the prompt once
<Saviq> davmor2, I'd say it's bug #1532974
<ubot5`> bug 1532974 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "large window flicker on ubuntu apps launching in window mode" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532974
<Saviq> just amplified by the trust prompt
<Saviq> davmor2, I'll have a look out
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks
<tsdgeos> cimi: so it seems the test is indeed reproducible there
<tsdgeos> that's scary :D
<tsdgeos> s/test/test failure
<cimi> tsdgeos, well, reproducing is always good :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I've asked for access to an internal mirror, didn't get it yet
<Saviq> re hash mismatches
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i thought we had that alread
<tsdgeos> y
<Saviq> /food
<Saviq> dandrader, ltinkl, can we wrangle https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/sizeHints/+merge/278743 and friends in between initial size geom and kbdlayout? FWIW it might be time to split out the API bumps into a separate MP, assuming we're not conflicting elsewhere (which we probably do?)
<Saviq> in between, or after, /me no cares
<dandrader> Saviq, well, since sizeHints is the oldest branch of them all, I think we should put the others on top of it
<Saviq> dandrader, not sure if oldest/newest is a factor, whatever's easiest, really
<ltinkl> makes sense... that means a lot of rebasing again right? :/
<tsdgeos> cimi: if you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/circleForAudioCards/+merge/284747 is something design wants to get soon asap
<Saviq> ltinkl, dandrader, which is why I'd put sizeHints on top of kbdLayout instead
<Saviq> as it doesn't have any prereq atm
<ltinkl> Saviq, I agree :)
<ltinkl> less rebasing imo
<dandrader> Saviq, makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/nodda/+merge/280814 - dependencies correct there? no need for anything in build deps?
<ltinkl> I see mzanetti already threw in another stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a newer branch required but it also landed in the currently released uitk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xvfb_pixels_per_mm/+merge/282149 didn't get released yet, did it?
<Saviq> says revision 1801
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ?
<mzanetti> ah, the silo
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yeah, the silo 51
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and last released is 1795 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm
<tsdgeos> i just ran nodda branch today under xvfb and all aws good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you add a >= 1.3.1801
<dandrader> Saviq, ltinkl, but kbdLayout hasn't been approved yet
<Saviq> dandrader, well, it will be, before we land it, hopefully
<dandrader> Saviq, ltinkl, what I mean is that it's still subject to change, not a good branch to have as a prereq
<dandrader> Saviq, ltinkl, so I still think it better to follow the seniority order
<Saviq> dandrader, TBH I'd rather wait for kbdLayout to get approved instead of doing the rebase dance again
<Saviq> it's not git :P
<Saviq> dandrader, but, what we can do, is extract the debian/ changes and API bumps to a separate MP
<Saviq> as long as the actual code changes won't touch the same areas, they wouldn't need to be chained then
<dandrader> Saviq, sounds messy
<Saviq> dandrader, why?
<dandrader> Saviq, "yet another branch"
<Saviq> dandrader, better than chaining IMO
<dandrader> Saviq, + dependencies between those split branches. having a hard time visualizing that. how to split the diff to avoid conflicts
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ha ha, it passed here because i rebuilt my uitk with that patch and forgot about it :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, will review after my lunch :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, so keeping it out, please add >= 1.3.1801
<Saviq> dandrader, we maintain api-bump branches for unity-api, qtmir, unity8 under unity-team,
<Saviq> dandrader, MPs requiring those changes will have those as prereq
<Saviq> dandrader, as we go, we bump things in the api-bump branches, but subsequent code MPs don't need to prereq each other
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<Saviq> unless they really touch code close to one another, at which point we're in the position we're in today, and have to chain
<Saviq> dandrader, but until then we can relatively freely juggle MPs that will land together
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do we care about https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/143073/ ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doesn't seem critical i'd say, nice to have sure
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Timo was asking if it was us, but I don't remember having asked for it
<Saviq> likely SDK team
<Saviq> dandrader, I can prepare a set of branches doing that across the ones we're talking about now to see how it'd work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah don't think it was us
<dandrader> Saviq, still don't see how having yet more interdependent branches will help. but if you wanna do it...
<dandrader> Saviq, I probably didn't understand your plan...
<Saviq> dandrader, we have initial geom, kbdlayout, sizehints today
<Saviq> dandrader, as it stands, we need to make them all a chain
<dandrader> Saviq, which is ok
<dandrader> Saviq, it's like having a virtual staging branch
<Saviq> dandrader, except for when we need to bump one of them from the list when we discover an issue
<Saviq> dandrader, un-chaining them is a chore (as is chaining them, for that matter)
<dandrader> Saviq, it's like having to revert something from a staging branch
<Saviq> dandrader, with "distilling" the conflicts (usually debian/ and API bumps) into a separate MP, we can just skip some without the need to modify the rest
<Saviq> dandrader, also, maintaining the chain is a pain unless we put them all under unity-team since we have to merge trunk through it in case of conflicts
<Saviq> otherwise we need to wait for whoever owns the branch
<dandrader> Saviq, the root cause being that it takes too long to release, so we have way too many branches piling up
<Saviq> dandrader, maybe, but I don't see it getting quicker any time soon
<dandrader> Saviq, maybe a staging would help with that, as merging an MP into the staging branch should take much less time.
<Saviq> dandrader, with the staging approach I'm after, I won't allow branches relying on other projects into staging anyway
<Saviq> unless I can find that actually reverting on staging is relatively doable
<dpm> hi all, I was wondering if someone could help wit a unity 8 session related question:
<dpm>  I installed unity8-desktop-session-mir to dogfood unity 8 on the desktop (16.04) and how convergent apps behave
<dpm>  I can choose the session and log into unity 8 via lightdm
<dpm>  then the scopes window is shown
<dpm>  however, when I click on an app, it's shown for a split second and then exits
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, shall I add https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-sizing/+merge/280149 ?
<dpm> it happens to all apps
<Saviq> dpm, install cgmanager...sthg (known dependency bug, should be fixed soon)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: afaics it doesn't merge, so it won't build, no?
 * Saviq finds the right package name
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just asking :)
<dpm> Saviq, ah, cool, thanks, will try that later on this evening
<mzanetti> Saviq, pelase
<mzanetti> Saviq, I will merge things now
<mzanetti> Saviq, but this one is a big one, it will conflict with every upcoming branch, so the earlier the better
<Saviq> dpm, ah! bug #1535058
<ubot5`> bug 1535058 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535058
<Saviq> dpm, install libpam-cgm
<Saviq> mzanetti, and launcher-updates
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, we've no settings UI for sizing or autohide yet, do we?
<mzanetti> Saviq, no, I pinged ken about it, but he didn't reply... let me try to ping again
<dpm> Saviq, actually, libpam-cgm is already installed, but I'll look at the bug comments in more detail
<Saviq> dpm, ack, note that it's still not a good experience on a mixed click/deb system, you need to manually install .clicks and such
<Saviq> mzanetti, do we have a bug for ↑ do you know?
<dpm> Saviq, meaning that apps installed as .deb are not supposed to be startable on the unity 8 session?
<dpm> I don't have any clicks, as they're not installable and won't be afaik
<mzanetti> Saviq, the bug you linked, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, for clicks vs. deb
<mzanetti> dpm, debs should work too I believe
<Saviq> dpm, of course they will be
<mzanetti> Saviq, no, clicks are not and I don't think that will change any time
<Saviq> mzanetti, on a desktop unity8 session?
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> what's it useful for, then/
<Saviq> mzanetti, the store has to be functional there, why not?
<dpm> Saviq, it will be, but with snappy
<Saviq> oh well, .clicks, .snappy, potato, potahto
<mzanetti> problem is that polkit/pkcon/dpkg bail out on it. I've reported a bug 2 years ago and pinged all sorts of managers. Eventually I got the reply that this is not working intentionally beause we can't guarantee the confinement promises of clicks
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<tsdgeos> ;D
<mzanetti> I believe this is nuts and is probably just an excuse to not have to spend someones time to fix the polkit stuff for it
<mzanetti> anyhow, that is as far as I could get
<mzanetti> you can still manually force install them
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's bshit
<mzanetti> I know... but well, I tried for a long time
<mzanetti> you might retry with your manager powers now
<mzanetti> let me find the bug report
<Saviq> thanks
<dpm> I'm still not sure I follow what the issue with .debs on that bug report is
<mzanetti> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1396611
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1396611 in click (Ubuntu) "Can't install click packages with pkcon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm bumping https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/indicator-display/usage-mode/+merge/284730 from the silo then?
<mzanetti> Saviq, why?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we don't wanna land it, and we do wanna land the silo
<mzanetti> ooh, I thot this would be the MWC silo
<mzanetti> in that case, sure, drop it, and the other I added too
<mzanetti> ~mzanetti/unity8/better-windowed-logic
<mzanetti> that's not ready for landing yet
<mzanetti> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> Saviq, do we have a silo for MWC then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not yet, but we won't really need one for a week or two
<mzanetti> Saviq, it would make things easier to test I think. I'll get started with one then
<cimi> tsdgeos, I'd go for the code of my comment, I like it :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: makes it harder to read, but whatever
<cimi> tsdgeos, harder is relative :D
<tsdgeos> of course
<Saviq> @unity: if your branch is not top-acked, but should land in our next landing (and is not in silo 51 already https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/051), please let me know
<tsdgeos> that's why i said "whatever"
<cimi> tsdgeos, we can also put radius width / 2 too
<cimi> tsdgeos, usually it's what people write when they mean a circle
<tsdgeos> cimi: pushed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, merged launcher-updates
<cimi> tsdgeos, stylistic changes :D polite :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, better than cimi's nonsense :D
<Saviq> let the Conflict Olympics begin!
<Saviq> oh just 33 MPs this time :P
<mzanetti> pff... easy
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok
<ltinkl> in bzr case it's rather paralympics
<cimi> lol ltinkl
<cimi> tsdgeos, approved, waiting for ci to top approve
<mzanetti> still better than the black magic you get when you put git on it... I'd end up in a "you are now in detached head state and can never got back" all the time
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you also fixing launcher-sizing ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, we can top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/more_stable_lazy_image_test/+merge/284708
<tsdgeos> done
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, launcher-sizing merged
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: depending on how we do the merging lp:~mzanetti/unity8/spread-visual-updates also fails to merge (directly against trunk), but i guess that if do all the merges of prerequisties in order it'll work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that shouldn't be possible in theory, should it? assuming the top-most branch has all the changes from the previous ones
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> mterry, ltinkl: the OOBE meeting happening? want me there?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I guess we'll be fine
<mterry> mzanetti, I want you in ALL my meetings :)  But yeah I bet we can do it
<mzanetti> hah
<mzanetti> I can surely join, no prob... just don't wanna be a pain with my comments if you guys think you're set
<Saviq> dandrader, check out the top-four ~unity-team branches here https://code.launchpad.net/unity-api
<Saviq> dandrader, this is what I propose for the api bump changes, that breaks the ~artificial prereq between initialSurfaceGeom and kbdLayouts
<Saviq> in this case kbdLayouts still conflict with surfaceItemSizeHints, but that's more natural than prereq'ing because of changelog
<Saviq> the api-bump doesn't even need to be a prereq for the others, with the caveat that it would "miss" the version and CMake bumps, which, you could say, is a bad thing
<Saviq> so we could make it prereq after all
<Saviq> dandrader, in any case, updating the changelog and CMakeLists accordingly would be a topic for landing, contained in that one MP instead of spread across all the separate MPs
<dandrader> Saviq, so you're saying you want to strip all MPs of debian/changelog entries and version bumps? I'm fine with that.
<dandrader> Saviq, it's the stuff of landing/releasing indeed
<Saviq> dandrader, the CMakeLists.txt bumps are indeed debatable
<Saviq> dandrader, as they will most likely conflict every time if they touch the same API
<dandrader> Saviq, I say CMakeLists.txt version bumps fall into the same category
<Saviq> dandrader, ack, so we're in violent agreement, this leaves you guys to work on actual code changes, and paperwork happens at release time
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, so I should remove deban/changelog, debian/control and CMakeLists.txt version bumps from my MPs then?
<Saviq> dandrader, just resubmit your branches with the ones I did, with api-bumps as prereq
<Saviq> for unity-api that is
<Saviq> dandrader, for others (unity8, qtmir), please strip the relevant changes, yes
<Saviq> /away
<dandrader> Saviq, having api-bumps as prereq looks weird
<dandrader> Saviq, to me it looks like api-bumps should be the lid at the top of them all, not the base
<Saviq> dandrader, ack, fine by me (only this means that commits are not "releasable" by themselves, but meh)
<dandrader> Saviq, if I resubmit I gonna lose the approvals. can't I just remove the changes in order to keep those approvals?
<dandrader> Saviq, removed version bumps and changelog entries from all initialSurfaceGeom branches (unity-api, qtmir and unity8)
<josharenson> Do any of you use vim + YouCompleteMe?  I can't figure out how to work around this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim-youcompleteme/+bug/1538532  I've tried building vim with python2 enabled, but it still isn't working...
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1538532 in vim-youcompleteme (Ubuntu) "Broken in Xenial, vim requires python3 now" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> Saviq, you suggest in bug 1540497 to "just react to clicks on Unlock" -- that's the proposed temp fix until ubuntu-ux gets back to us?  So just the little "unlock" area on the bottom, to make it clickable?  And probably look like a button.  Which would just swipe away the top layer and show the pin/passcode entry
<ubot5`> bug 1540497 in Canonical System Image "No way to unlock narrow greeter with a mouse" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540497
<Saviq> mterry, fwiw the whole surface could react to clicks...
<Saviq> (but not to taps!)
<Saviq> mzanetti_, please put lp:~mzanetti/unity8/edgebarrier-click-transparent on top of launcher sizing
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, fwiw the whole surface could react to clicks...
<Saviq>  (but not to taps!)
<mterry> Saviq, OK.  (just as a short-term fix right?)
<mterry> Saviq, when a mouse is attached, we actually always use the wide view greeter, regardless of width.  In which case there should be a text prompt / login button...  I need to re-do the bug steps and see what actually happening
<Saviq> mterry, not any more
<mterry> Saviq, ah interesting
<Saviq> mterry, we released yesterday a change where it needs to be more than 90GU long on the short edge
<mterry> ah
<mzanetti_> Saviq, I've merged it, but I found a test failure, will look at it in a few. need to put the baby to bed
<mterry> mzanetti_, what's the best way to distinguish between a mouse click and a touch click?
<mzanetti_> mterry, for what?
<mterry> mzanetti_, I was looking at a short-term fix for bug 1540497 (hide greeter cover page on a mouse click but NOT a touch)
<ubot5`> bug 1540497 in Canonical System Image "No way to unlock narrow greeter with a mouse" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540497
<mzanetti_> mterry, ah, options are: something like InputKeysFilter and emit the appropriate signals, or a MouseArea and a MultipointTouchArea
<mhall119_> jhodapp: ping about aethercast
<jhodapp> mhall119_, pong
<mhall119_> jhodapp: hey, I'm following the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<mhall119_> and it finds my roku/tv, but when I try to connect to it I get Failed to connect with device: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation failed
<jhodapp> mhall119, yeah it's not really that robust in connecting yet
<jhodapp> mhall119, try again
<jhodapp> mhall119, sometimes it'll work after the 2nd or 3rd time
<mzanetti_> jhodapp, apart from connecting, what's the state there? somewhat functional?
<mterry> mzanetti_, ah thanks :)
<mhall119> I've tried 3 or 4 times, same thingaethercastctl> info ae:b5:7d:5e:ad:21
<mhall119> Address: ae:b5:7d:5e:ad:21
<mhall119> Name: Mike & Michelle Bonus Room TV
<mhall119> State: failure
<mhall119> Capabilities:
<mzanetti_> jhodapp, asking because I need to build something on top of it when it's stable enough, and I haven't checked in a while
<jhodapp> mzanetti_, it'll utilize software encoding in the version in that silo, so you'll get very very slow video
<mhall119> I've tried a half dozen times now
<jhodapp> mhall119, ok, best to ask morphis tomorrow then...he wrote the connecting part
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mzanetti_> mhall119, last time I tried it had issues with 5GHz, would only work with devices that only have 2.4
<mhall119> oh, hmmm....
<mzanetti_> but it's been a while now, so not sure if that's still accurate
<jhodapp> mhall119, also, you can try sudo service aethercast; sudo aethercast -d
<jhodapp> mhall119, you'll see the debug output then
<mhall119> well I'm on 2.4
<jhodapp> mhall119, oops add a stop in there
<jhodapp> mhall119, morphis will want to see that debug output
<mhall119> [DD 2016-02-02 21:57:36] [p2pdevicestub.cpp:300@Connect]
<mhall119> [DD 2016-02-02 21:57:36] [p2pdevicestub.cpp:305@Connect] path /fi/w1/wpa_supplicant1/Interfaces/1/Peers/aeb57d5ead21
<mhall119> [DD 2016-02-02 21:57:36] [miracastservice.cpp:298@OnDeviceStateChanged] Device state changed: address ae:b5:7d:5e:ad:21 new state association
<mhall119> [DD 2016-02-02 21:57:36] [networkmanager.cpp:177@StartConnectTimeout]
<mhall119> [DD 2016-02-02 21:57:36] [p2pdevicestub.cpp:127@OnGONegotiationFailure]
<mhall119> [DD 2016-02-02 21:57:36] [networkmanager.cpp:423@OnGroupOwnerNegotiationFailure] peer /fi/w1/wpa_supplicant1/Interfaces/1/Peers/aeb57d5ead21
<mhall119> [DD 2016-02-02 21:57:36] [miracastservice.cpp:298@OnDeviceStateChanged] Device state changed: address ae:b5:7d:5e:ad:21 new state failure
<mhall119> seems like maybe it doesn't like my roku
<mhall119> which does say that screen mirroring is a beta feature
<mhall119> so, maybe it's just my TV
<mhall119> which would be disappointing
<mzanetti_> Saviq, resubmitted: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/edgebarrier-click-transparent/+merge/284806
<Saviq> mzanetti_, tx
<mzanetti_> Saviq, I've updated the silo
<Saviq> mterry, we've magic options on MouseArea and MultiPointTouchArea to deal with that
<mhall119> jhodapp: do you know if the phone will act like a touchpad/keyboard when connected via aethercast, or does it just literally mirror the display?
<mzanetti_> Saviq, yeah, but if you need both, you need two of them. not sure if a custom evenfilter in a simple QObject wouldn't be better
<mterry> Saviq, I see tthe one on MultiPoint, but not on MouseArea.  Looks like I have to stack them?
<mterry> mzanetti_, I just went with the stacked MouseArea way.  You think the eventfilter is cleaner?
<mzanetti_> well, it's not many of them... so... either works for me I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti_, we probably should make it easier in our SDK, have a component that will do both and let you decide what to do on each
<mzanetti_> thinking if there are other areas where we need to use stacked areas... if we use that more often I'd definitely create some sort of mousearea that has different signals for both
<mzanetti_> yeah
<Saviq> mterry, kalikiana had a talk about that on FOSDEM https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/converged_desktop_experience/ - there's a link to the slides
<Saviq> page 12
<jhodapp> mhall119, it'll act exactly like it does via HDMI today, it'll mirror the virtual display port that shows a full desktop in convergence mode
<mhall119> jhodapp: awesome, that means I'll be able to go full convergence without cables or accessories
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-03
<lpotter> convergence bug: cannot grab that carrot top icon at the bottom for scopes
<lpotter> as well.. terminal needs more permissions ;/ still have to use ssh to get anything done
<jhodapp> mhall119, yes that's right...we'll be working hard to minimize the cursor latency
<jhodapp> lpotter, what do you mean terminal needs more permissions?
<jhodapp> in what context?
<lpotter> gives me 'permission denied' when running my little show_acceleration command
<mzanetti_> lpotter, hey ho
<mzanetti_> lpotter, how would you assess the state of the systeminfo api? in terms of getting it landed upstream
<mzanetti_> lpotter, Eskil said that qtsystems is not a supported/released module, so we wouldn't require to have backends for other platforms just now
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, there's code conflicts between qtmir initialSurfaceGeom and sizeHints, could you please resolve (note I've resubmitted a lot under ~unity-team last night to distill the packaging changes)
<Saviq> dandrader, so you want https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/sizeHints/+merge/284826 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/initialSurfaceGeom/+merge/283227
<dandrader> Saviq, you mean lp:~unity-team/qtmir/sizeHints still has conflicts? What's the difference between it and the original ~dandrader version?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, I mean it conflicts with lp:initialSurfaceGeometry
<Saviq> dandrader, I've only stripped packaging changes from it
<Saviq> dandrader, they need to be put on top one another because of the conflicting changes in add_surface
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok.
<dandrader> Saviq, so you don't mind if I rewrite history in lp:~unity-team/qtmir/sizeHints, right?
<Saviq> dandrader, probably makes most sense to cram sizeHints in between removeUselessClass and initialSurfaceGeometry
<Saviq> dandrader, should be fine, nothing depends on it yet
<Saviq> dandrader, but that shouldn't be required, either, you can merge uselessClass in it
<Saviq> dandrader, and then merge sizeHints in initialSurfaceGeom
<Saviq> and resubmit both accordingly
<dandrader> Saviq, I prefer working on a clean, shorter, stack of commits instead of a bunch of merge commits
<Saviq> dandrader, IMO it's more obvious in history to build on trunk + merged prerequisite, but meh
<dandrader> Saviq, you mean trunk + merged prereq + your_stuff? yeah
<dandrader> Saviq, although that didn't cut it for resolving a conflict in CI last time. I had to: prereq + your_stuff (even though prereq was based on an old version of trunk)
<coretex__> hi, why is this branch private? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_dash_navigation/+merge/271617
<cimi> tsdgeos, it doesnt seem like we are using Header inside qml/Components isnt't it?
<tsdgeos> cimi: correct, i think it can be killed
<cimi> I'll kill it
<tsdgeos> coretex__: good question
<tsdgeos> coretex__: it should not be
<tsdgeos> coretex__: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_dash_navigation is the branch and works fine
<tsdgeos> i've no idea why the MR asks for login
<coretex__> tsdgeos, yep, strange :D thanks
<Saviq> coretex__, weeird!
 * Saviq asked on #launchpad
<Saviq> you can access the branch fine, but not the MP?¿
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, try with a private session
<tsdgeos> branch works, MR asks for login
<Saviq> tsdgeos, coretex__ ah, it's because of lp:unity8/overlay being private now (since we deprecated it) and the new MP supersedes a merge into overlay
<Saviq> is a bug
<Saviq> I'll leave it as is to help debugging
<coretex__> thansk Saviq :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, coretex__, bug #1541331
<ubot5`> bug 1541331 in Launchpad itself "Public MPs superseding private ones require logging in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541331
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cimi, wassup with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/activtion-progress/+merge/284421 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't know, guess cimi wanted to try it?
<cimi> Saviq, was waiting for a silo but the branch is fine, we can top approve too
<cimi> Saviq, when I approved the branch I didnt top approve because the other branches were not approved
<Saviq> cimi, ack, is going into silo 51
<Saviq> dandrader, tsdgeos had a good point about not prerequisiting the packaging changes - CI will only fail in code instead of clearly in package deps (and even when we have working CI in such cases, we need the packaging to be in order)
<Saviq> so we might just centralize debian/changelog bumps instead, which should not cause conflicts in theory (or make the packaging branches prereq always)
<Saviq> dandrader, don't think unity-api needed resubmission, or did you just do it for the sake of completeness?
<dandrader> Saviq, needed to add initialSurfaceGeom as a prerequisite
<Saviq> dandrader, well, why?
<Saviq> they didn't conflict, did they?
<dandrader> Saviq, because I'm putting sizeHints on top of initialSurfaceGeom
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, but for unity8, not unity-api ;)
<Saviq> s/unity8/qtmir/ rather
<dandrader> Saviq, I did it for qtmir and unity-api
<Saviq> dandrader, but unity-api was building fine without it?
<dandrader> Saviq, qtmir/sizeHints would not build if unity-api/sizeHints lacked the initialSurfaceGeom changes
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, paperwork :P
<Saviq> but now kbdLayout is conflicting again
<Saviq> let me fix that
<Saviq> and now we're back to square one wrt. chaining them all
<Saviq> dandrader, next time please just list the needed things in description, only do prerequisites when fighting conflicts
<Saviq> otherwise you cause an avalanche for all downstream MPs
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, will do that for unity8/sizeHints then
<mzanetti_> Mirv, hey, according to the comments on this bug the fix has not landed yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1534776
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1534776 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Notification sounds cause multimedia to pause" [Critical,In progress]
<mzanetti_> Mirv, however, it work again for me...
<Mirv> mzanetti_: o_O. anyway, I'm just bob the builder when it comes to QtMM, so ask Jim for example.
<Mirv> mzanetti_: Saviq/tsdgeos wants it for unity8 anyway though
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> mzanetti_: on rc-proposed?
<mzanetti_> yes
<mzanetti_> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> i guess they may have reverted any logic they had on media-hub for pausing streams
<tsdgeos> the QtMM code is still broken/wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti_, it depends on the notification
<Saviq> mzanetti_, some of the sounds are played by the services, not by unity8, and they could set alert properly
<Saviq> mzanetti_, only QML items could not
<mzanetti_> Saviq, I did have this issue with telegram before, not any more
<Saviq> (i.e. any sounds from unity8)
<mzanetti_> let me try screenshots
<mzanetti_> screenshots working too now
<Saviq> mzanetti_, iiinteresting, is it rc-proposed vs. stable by any chance?
<mzanetti_> Saviq, yeah, I'm on rc-proposed
<mzanetti_> Saviq, stable still has the bug
<coretex__> oh boy, http://i.imgur.com/veHsW9n.jpg
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have a bug to dupe this one to, right bug #1541351
<ubot5`> bug 1541351 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth keyboards which aren't actually keyboards suppress the on-screen keyboard." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541351
<mzanetti> coretex__, haha
<Saviq> right, bug #1521518
<ubot5`> bug 1521518 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "No way to invoke OSK when a hardware keyboard is connected" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521518
<coretex__> [unity8][wishlist] volume up/down by hovering with the mouse the sound indicator in desktop mode
<coretex__> using the mouse wheel
<coretex__> as it is in unity7
<Saviq> coretex__, bug #1398888
<ubot5`> bug 1398888 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support all indicator actions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398888
<coretex__> yay thanks Saviq  :D
<mterry> Saviq, did you just approve your own kbdLayout branch without any reviews?  :)
<Saviq> mterry, d'uh
<mterry> What kind of example are you setting for the children?
<Saviq> mterry, it's because it's resubmitted, got confused it was already acked before
<Saviq> sries
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> greyback_, hey ho
<greyback_> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> greyback_, I'm frequently running into this bug and managed to catch a log now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1541388
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541388 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Icons in launcher sometimes refuse to launch application" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> greyback_, looking at the log from qtmir it seems that m_queuedStartApplications already has the entry
<mzanetti> greyback_, but it never launches
<greyback_> mzanetti: I'll pass you to dednick who I think did that bit
<mzanetti> greyback_, I only notice this since OTA-9, so must have slipped in shortly before the OTA-9 freeze
<mzanetti> dednick, ^
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. i think dandrader had a fix for that ?
<mzanetti> dednick, you think of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737/+merge/284640
<dandrader> mzanetti, dednick, sounds similar to bug 1527737, for which I have a fix
<ubot5`> bug 1527737 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Apps do not start if restarted quickly after closing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527737
<dednick> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737/+merge/284640
<mzanetti> well, the other was when restarted quickly
<mzanetti> this one happens quite randomly
<mzanetti> and also doesn't recover on its own
<mzanetti> it only recovers when you launch the app from the dash
<mzanetti> but yeah... same code paths indeed
<mzanetti> dednick, dandrader, anyone of you has time to look into it? happens relatively often. have it a couple of times a day
<dednick> mzanetti: give me a second. just going to loook a tthe log
<dandrader> mzanetti, dednick I would say after appRestart-lp1527737 gets landed. or at least working on top of that branch
<dednick> mzanetti: can you "make" it happen?
<dednick> or just random?
<mzanetti> dednick, so far just random sadly
<mzanetti> dednick, but doing this helps:
<mzanetti> dednick, launch all the apps using the launcher, close them all again
<mzanetti> dednick, launch some from the dash, close them again
<mzanetti> dednick, then repeat. eventually you'll come by one in the launcher that won't do any more
<mzanetti> dednick, hangout now
<dednick> mzanetti: you still have the u8 logs of that happening?
<mzanetti> dednick, pasted them to the bug report
<mzanetti> dednick, I still have it in that state tho, if you want me to try something
<mzanetti> dednick, but it really only prints 3 lines
<dednick> mzanetti: need the backlog of when the app last closed.
<mzanetti> dednick, ack, one sec
<mzanetti> dednick, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14867269/
<dednick> mzanetti: ta
<lpotter> mzanetti: depends on if everyone is happy with the QInputInfo API.
<lpotter> mzanetti: yes, for now I can just make platform stubs
<mzanetti> lpotter, ok, will do another review round and +1 it if all ok.
<lpotter> hmm.. needs autotests as well
<lpotter> but that can also come later if needed
<mzanetti> Trevinho, hey, my cursor just went away again. are there any logs or something that could be useful?
<Trevinho> mzanetti: mh, anything from xorg?
<Trevinho> mzanetti: also, I didn't remember: you get that back on re-login, right?
<mzanetti> Trevinho, I think relogin would do, usually I reboot to fix it
<Trevinho> mzanetti: can you try to do something like
<Trevinho> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Interface cursor-scale-factor 1.0
<mzanetti> Trevinho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14868839/
<Trevinho> or any value
<Trevinho> and then back to what it used to be
<Trevinho> or... actually for your case is 0.5 or 2.0
<mzanetti> nope...
<mzanetti> no change... still invisible
<josharenson> Saviq: how should the mir dependencies be handled? Should unity8-greeter depend on things like mir-platform-input-evdev5?
<josharenson> Saviq: because on a  "stock" ubuntu system, simply installing unity8-greeter doesn't work any more (I _did_ add USC as a dependency)
<anpok> some one should jnow that we need desktop or android drivers
<josharenson> anpok: I assume you mean someone other that mir, which happily lets me know why its crashing
<anpok> and then pull in mir-graphics-drivers-android or -desktop
<anpok> in both cases evdev-input would be pulled in too
<anpok> ot should be..
<josharenson> anpok: by the driver?
<anpok> dependencies
<josharenson> anpok: cool, since this only runs on the desktop (for now) I'll just depend on the desktop driver until we figure something better out
<anpok> ok
<anpok> hm if mesa would not pull in everything we could also just have both..
<josharenson> anpok: humm it looks like I already had mir-platform-graphics-mesa-kms7 installed (but also have mir-platform-input-evdev4 instead of evdev5) as well
<josharenson> i get the feeling that shouldn't matter
<anpok> most of the time it does not matter they can exist in parallel.. in 0.17 or 0.18 we had a problem with client side libraries that could disturb it each other..
<Saviq> anpok, I think I read somewhere this morning that this might still be the case until 0.20
<anpok> Saviq: ok could have landed after 0.19
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-04
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Any progress on LP: #1535397 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1535397 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[enhancement] Implement support for QWindow::visibility set to Automatic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535397
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, we're gearing up a silo
<Saviq> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/963
<Saviq> sil2100, it's gonna take a few hours still (conflicts, reviews), but I'm hopeful
<sil2100> Saviq: excellent!
<sil2100> What about the greeter experience thing?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, will add that, too
<sil2100> That would be awesome, we'd have almost everything we need then
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, you'll take care of the livecd-rootfs bits?
<sil2100> Saviq: sure, I suppose in this case I could release those a bit earlier
<mterry> ltinkl, in kbdLayout, you can drop the test_setKeymap test completely.  It really does just test the mock.  Which means you can drop the spy too.  And you don't need to call killAllRunningApps at the beginning of a test function -- cleanup() does it for you
<mzanetti> mterry, hey, I just installed your branch, still says "phablet"
<ltinkl> mterry, ok, still sorting it out for the silo
<mterry> mzanetti, you need an image created with https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/ubuntu-real-name/+merge/284637
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mterry> mzanetti, or change your user's gecos field in /var/lib/extrausers*
<mzanetti> mterry, what does GECOS stand for?
<mterry> mzanetti, haha I don't know
<mterry> :)
<mterry> mzanetti, "General Electric Comprehensive Operating Supervisor"
<mterry> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Comprehensive_Operating_System
<mterry> "Some early Unix systems at Bell Labs used GECOS machines for print spooling and various other services,[3] so this field was added to carry information on a user's GECOS identity."
<mzanetti> mterry, so... how did you pick it as the variable for the user's name then? :D
<mterry> mzanetti, *I* didn't, that' just the standard
<mterry> mzanetti, it also holds the users phone number
<mterry> mzanetti, and their fax :)
<mterry> mzanetti, all separated by commas.  But if you just put one string in there, it will be the real name
<mterry> mzanetti, I think you can use chfn to change it?
<mterry> mzanetti, don't know if that will support extrausers or not
<mzanetti> mterry, ok, understood
<mzanetti> mterry, works now
<mterry> \o/
<ltinkl> mterry, you know we already have this user real name in DBusSesssionService plugin? :)
<mterry> ltinkl, oh nice.  But calling code in one plugin from another is tough.  So I would have had to add a call to DBus directly in our fake liblightdm plugin.  Since gecos is always in sync with AccountsService anyway, seemed fine to grab it from tehre
<mterry> (or duplicate a DBusSesssionService object in the second plugin)
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, calling dbus from another dbus service makes me feel uncomfortable :)
<mzanetti> mterry, 2 more inline comments
<mzanetti> mterry, who deletes the gchar* ?
<mterry> mzanetti, no one.  It's a string owned by glib.  Looks like glib keeps info on the current user hanging around inside it forever
<mterry> mzanetti, so I guess it is a leak  :)
<mterry> mzanetti, but not one via use of the API
<mzanetti> mterry, ok, got it
<mzanetti> mterry, I'm ok with not dropping the demo stuff yet... mind adding a trello card for it?
<mterry> mzanetti, sure.  I mean, I'm fine with dropping it.  Didn't mean to appear like I was pushing back.  I genuinely am not sure if we care about demo'ing multi user...
<mzanetti> mterry, I don't think we do. But well... you never know... let's just add a reminder to clean it up when we replace it with the real multiuser thing
<mterry> mzanetti, fair
<mterry> making trello card
<mzanetti> mterry, btw, in that case you might want to do "QString realName = QStringLiteral(g_get_real_name());"
<mzanetti> not sure if that does with the g tho
<mterry> mzanetti, but it's not a string literal, right?
<mzanetti> oh well... no prob.. this works and doesn't get called often enough to worry, really :D
<mzanetti> approving
<ltinkl> nope
<ltinkl> mzanetti, mterry: QString realName = QStringLiteral(g_get_real_name()); wrong!
<mzanetti> yeah...
<ltinkl> mzanetti, mterry: that screws my name already when I look at it :)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, well, this returns a pointer to a static string
<ltinkl> mzanetti, mterry: QString realName = QString::fromUtf8(g_get_real_name()); is what you want
<mterry> ltinkl, it's not guaranteed to be utf8
<mzanetti> fair enough
<mterry> ltinkl, glib gives no guarantee as to encoding...
<mterry> ltinkl, but I guess utf8 is as good a guess as any
<ltinkl> mterry, not guaranteed but that's what all (sane) unix tools do
 * mterry makes that change real quick.
<mterry> ltinkl, what is default encoding for QString constructor?
<mzanetti> mterry, hmm... have some unexpected tags on your branch
<mterry> mzanetti, ugh!
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm Qt docu says it's utf8 indeed but not sure about QStringLiteral; lemme check for sure
<mzanetti> mterry, not really sure why tho... they don't look that wrong
<mterry> mzanetti, like a few weeks ago, I started seeing tags on my branches.  Don't know why I have them now.  I haven't visited any direputable bzr servers!
<mterry> mzanetti, just cleaned them
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> mterry, approved
<mterry> mzanetti, awesome thanks
<ltinkl> mterry,  #define QStringLiteral(str) QString::fromUtf8("" str "", sizeof(str) - 1)
<ltinkl> mterry, all good, sry :) I believe this wasn't the case before
<mzanetti> dednick, what's the issue this branch solves? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/stagedFullscreen.form-factor/+merge/285053?
<ltinkl> mterry, so I added the test you requested: function test_switchKeymap() in tst_DesktopStage.qml, good enough?
<mterry> ltinkl, I like the new qmltest in your kbdLayout branch yeah
<mterry> ltinkl, you go to pains to avoid actually just comparing against "fr" though  :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, pad.lv/1535397
<mterry> ltinkl, doing stuff like AccountsService.keymaps[0].split("+")[0] instead.  But that's fine
<mzanetti> ah
<ltinkl> mterry, I'm not touching that branch again until the silo build has finished :)
<mterry> ltinkl, you can still just delete the other test: test_setKeymap
<mterry> and the spy
<Saviq> mzanetti, for now all the logic will live in qtubuntu, but we need to pass formFactor down to it
<dednick> mzanetti: swtiching between desktop & phone/tablet preserves window state; which we don't want to happen. ie staged apps like camera shouldn't be fullscreen when we switch to desktop.
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, after the silo, otherwise Saviq kills me if something conflicts there again :)
<mterry> ltinkl, :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, nope, go for it
<Saviq> ltinkl, assuming you don't introduce more conflicts (but if you're working in tests, doubt you would)
<mterry> Saviq, famous last words
<Saviq> ltinkl, and it's building already, so no point in waiting
<dednick> mzanetti: the u8 bit is just to get the form factor over to client.
<ltinkl> Saviq, mterry: ok
<mzanetti> ltinkl, Saviq never kills people, he just convinces them it would be the best thing to do
<ltinkl> <20:48> <Saviq> ltinkl, it's your fault you're still here, so I'm gonna kill you ;P
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> that was later than that, wasn't it? ;)
<mzanetti> dednick, ok, got it.
<Saviq> that's UTC or something
<ltinkl> yeah...
<Saviq> /really_food
<ltinkl> mterry, done, removed
<mzanetti> Saviq, dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/stagedFullscreen.form-factor/+merge/285053/comments/724853
<mzanetti> Saviq, dednick, that said, I understand this is temporary.
<mzanetti> so... maybe a FIXME or TODO comment explaining what's happening?
<mzanetti> Saviq, will this go to trunk or just the silo?
<mterry> ltinkl, you still have the useless killAllRunningApps call  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, removed
<mterry> ltinkl, awesome, love it
<mterry> ltinkl, oh wait, don't we need debian/control and CMakeLists.txt changes to require latest qtmir / unity-api?
<ltinkl> mterry, they are in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/packaging/+merge/284814
<ltinkl> mterry, in the same silo
<mterry> ltinkl, oh weird ok
<mterry> ltinkl, what's with CI on your branch?
<mterry> ltinkl, I see build errors, but I don't see why
<ltinkl> mterry, the CI fails because of that
<mterry> ltinkl, ah yeah, I see the error now
<mterry> ltinkl, qtmir indeed
<mterry> ltinkl, ok approved.  that's all the kbdLayout branches, right?
<ltinkl> mterry, yup, I think so (let me check again)
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, the silo says so
<mterry> ltinkl, cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, temporary in the sense that it sets it all to the same value, or?
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq, I mean, right now, the Shell.qml only runs on 1 screen at a time. still this code sets its value to all the screens
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, if it's easy, we should probably set it for the screen the shell is on
<Saviq> +only
<Saviq> mzanetti, because yes, we're planning to land this normally
<mzanetti> mhm... not sure if the Screens api allows to know on which screen a certain QML item is on
<ltinkl> mzanetti, each QML item has an attached Screen object with its properties
<ltinkl> mzanetti, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-window-screen.html
<mzanetti> dednick, ^
<dednick> mzanetti: screen, not "screens" :)
<dednick> i'll look at trying to get it on only the shell screen.
<anina> hey guys :) I am using ubuntu 15.10 and unity 7.3.2. I am facing problems with my bluetooth speaker, the A2DP profile can be selected but it does not really apply it. Then I downloaded the blueman package and with the blueman-manager I can set the profile properly.
<anina> So I would know where to find the sourcecode of the sound settings, because I think there might be a bug?!
<anina> first the sourcecode of the GUI then I can maybe find out why it is not applying the profile properly
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-05
<lpotter> do scopes use QNetwork & friends?
<tsdgeos> lpotter: depends what you mean by scopes
<tsdgeos> the scope backend no (afaik)
<tsdgeos> the scope ui (i.e. the unity8-dash) yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, so bug #1540490 is getting some heat
<ubot5`> bug 1540490 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "app icons getting their top cut off (Ubuntu Touch)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540490
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you could please prio it (you were able to reproduce?)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes i can reproduce it
<tsdgeos> it's somewhat strange since we have not changed that code so no idea why it's happening now
<tsdgeos> i have a "slight" idea of what may be the problem
<tsdgeos> but that's still far from actually producing a fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack, keep me posted please
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> dednick, hey, so people were happy with the form factor changes, with the exception that they excepted their state to be set to what's real (so if they got fullscreen, they would like to know)
<Saviq> I'll test now to see if I can repro your issue
<dednick> Saviq: um. who would like to know? clients?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<dednick> Saviq: they're the one that set the flag right?
<Saviq> dednick, but they don't know what they got in return
<Saviq> dednick, whether they're still windowed or not
<Saviq> dednick, and they might want to adapt their UI depending on that
<Saviq> dednick, IIUC it should be possible for us to tell them their state, same as when we maximize apps and whatnot?
<Saviq> dednick, and yeah, can confirm the vertical offset on OSK
<dednick> Saviq: mmm. i'll have to think about that. we'll probably have to start saving old states then...
<dednick> which is shit
<Saviq> dednick, I thought that we might need to, but couldn't see a reason TBH
<Saviq> dednick, if they unset the flag, they either go back to windowed (if they were fullscreen) or remain windowed (if they are windowed)
<dednick> Saviq: are we also supposed to reset the flag if we go into desktop mode?
<dednick> since it no longer does anything
<Saviq> dednick, don't think so, can we even set the flags from our side?
<dednick> QWindow::setWindowFlags
<Saviq> dednick, it does, that's exactly how we remember to switch it to fullscreen when you go back to staged
<Saviq> otherwise we'd have left it non-fullscreen
<Saviq> == bad
<dednick> right. so if they requested fullscreen while in desktop mode, and switch back to phone?
<dednick> it goes to non fullscreen if the flag isn't set right?
<dednick> think we should get rid of this flag business later. can put something into the sdk so that the clients can use the form factor to determin all this state business.
<Saviq> dednick, that's the point, we don't want them to use the form factor to keep the behaviour consistent
<Saviq> dednick, if they requested fullscreen in desktop mode and go to staged, we're back in square one (flag + fullscreen), unless they unset the flag
<Saviq> dednick, so then if you go back go windowed, you get it in a window again, and that's fine
<dednick> right. which is behaviour based on form factor. so why arent we using it? :P)
<Saviq> dednick, because we don't want apps to decide
<Saviq> dednick, if they go fullscreen and unset the flag, they are fullscreen across the board
<dednick> Saviq: sigh. the apps are deciding anyway since they use the flag specifically for this behaviour. anyway...
<dednick> i'll try out setting back the state
<Saviq> dednick, I kinda know, but if we decide we want this behaviour to be different in any way, we can change it without touching apps then
<Saviq> dednick, I think what needs to happen is we react differently to formfactor, flag, state changes, not in a single updateBasedOnAll method
<Saviq> dednick, but
<Saviq> dednick, more important for today - the OSK offset
<Saviq> dednick, if we don't get the client updates, fine, but we can't land with the OSK skewed
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. i'm not really sure whats going on with that panel hack. it shouldnt really have any effect, but it does
<dednick> just going to try remove it and see if that fixes the issue quickly.
<Saviq> dednick, also just realized we're not reacting well to form factor changing at the same time window state does, if I go from staged to windowed, the flagged windows end up being tiny for some reason
<Saviq> worried it's our fullscreen animation going awry
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i've seen that as well
<dednick> think it's saving the state when it's still animating maybe
<dandrader> mzanetti, how do I perform an alt+tab in "make tryShell"?
<mzanetti> dandrader, there is an itemselector on what the ctrl key should do. set it to "alt" and then press ctrl+tab
 * mzanetti off today
<dandrader> oh
<dandrader> mzanetti, where question then: and where is that "itemselector" located?
<dandrader> s/where/last
<dandrader> mzanetti, nevermind. it just works. thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader, it might hasn't landed yet... it will only come with the launcher stuff I believe, where tryShell also required Super+Tab etc
<dednick> Saviq: i've pushed the fix for the osk offset. i'm not really sure why it happens on osk and not other surfaces though...
<dednick> must be something to do with how it's position in u8
<Saviq> dednick, ack, tx
<Saviq> dednick, I'm gonna get it under QA as is, without the "feedback loop"
<dednick> Saviq: ok thanks.
<Saviq> dednick, but please have a look at that anyway
<dednick> Saviq: sure will
<Saviq> with somewhat lower pressure, though :)
<TheRock> Is there any chance of Canonical participating in GSOC this year?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cimi, looking at https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/ we managed to make lazyImage worse atm ;)
<tsdgeos> !\o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but that's without the new fix, no?
<cimi> Saviq, hurray!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah yeah
<tsdgeos> k
<dandrader> Does anybody know what makes the greeter go away when a new application appears?
<Saviq> dandrader, focus event
<Saviq> -ish
<Saviq> dandrader_, focus event-ish
<Saviq> dandrader_, Shell.qml:432
<dandrader_> Saviq, is that trunk? Shell.qml:432 for me is a comment: "// See powerConnection for why this is useful"
<Saviq> dandrader_ right, it's not, :417 then
<dandrader_> Saviq, this is hiding the launcher
<Saviq> dandrader, d'uh
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, greeter.notifyAboutToFocusApp() then? :)
<Saviq> dednick, so what about the tiny app window when switching to windowed?
<dednick> Saviq: ah. havent looked into that yet. will do now.
<ltinkl> Saviq, dednick: I think I see something fishy in the log regarding the tiny window: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886821/
<Saviq> ltinkl, different tiny window I think ;)
<Saviq> ltinkl, we're still on silo 57, not 51
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah but wth is going on there with dash... it starts suspended, then gets an initial (-1,-1) size and twice, then focused twice, and moved 0 -> 0
<Saviq> ltinkl, sure, I'm just saying dednick's not looking at that silo at all, you might wanna discuss with Daniel instead
<ltinkl> Saviq, kk
<dandrader> Saviq, for the record: It's Shell.qml:218 "greeter.notifyAppFocused(appId);"
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> dednick, hey, any luck?
<dednick> Saviq: trying to sort figure out some lockup issues when switching modes.
<oSoMoN> is there some sort of public API that would allow a QML app to figure out whether it’s running under unity8 or another DE ?
<oSoMoN> (I know this question sounds wrong, but I need to work around a bug in notify-osd, and I need to do it conditionally, i.e. no need for the workaround under unity8)
<Saviq> oSoMoN, you could switch on QT_QPA_PLUGIN if you really need
<oSoMoN> that’s basically what I’m already doing (checking QGuiApplication::platformName()), but I was hoping for something accessible from QML directly, without having to expose it in C++
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_dash_icons_cut/+merge/285194
<tsdgeos> not sure if it is *THE* fix but it's *A* fix
<Saviq> oSoMoN, then no, can't say there is anything
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean there could be a better way to fix?
<tsdgeos> there could be a different way to fix it probably
<tsdgeos> not sure if it would be better
<tsdgeos> since i haven't found it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, added to silo 57
<tsdgeos> otoh this is probably cleaner/less risky too
<Saviq> dednick, that's re: the apps getting tiny, or some other lockup you've found?
<dednick> Saviq: it's something else. but it's making me not be able to reproduce the tiny apps now :/
<dednick> Saviq: told you about it a couple of days ago. u8 locks up or crashes when changing form factor.
<dednick> Saviq: does it happen to you with the dash?
<dednick> nevermind. just reprod
<Saviq> dednick, not dash, just fullscreen apps
<Saviq> dednick, but if we're getting lockups (I never did, actually)
<Saviq> dednick, we probably should not land this yet
<dednick> Saviq: dont think greyback has reprod a lockup, but i think he's got a crash or 2.
<Saviq> never had either, the only issue I saw were the tiny windows
<greyback> no lockup here, but I am getting crashes
<dednick> Saviq: just pushed a fix for the tiny windows. still a bit weird wonky though. when switching stage the app resizes from small to normal size
<dednick> shoudl really resize from fullscreen to normal, but it's getting reset to 0 somewhere.
<Saviq> dednick, ack, I'm cutting our losses on that for today though, as you guys mention lockups and crashes - it looks like we're getting some slack anyway
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, so yeah, no immediate deadline on it, but would be nice to get when we can
<dednick> Saviq: if we want to bypass the crash issues we're having now I can look into using mir_surface_set_state to push the window states back to qtubuntu. ie make the decision in the shell and dont bother the client with form factor ftb. Obviosuly will need to be solved though.
<dednick> handling it client side was supposed to be the "quick fix"!
<dednick> Saviq: and we use the new mir "low crome" api
<Saviq> dednick, WFM
<dednick> ok, i'll take a look into it.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-31
<mterry> tsdgeos: the clickscope-no-longer-special branch -- how well does the dash deal with no scopes at all?
<mterry> As long as you can access the bottom bar to add scopes back, I guess no problem
<tsdgeos> mterry: it's "ok"
<tsdgeos> "ok" meaning
<tsdgeos> you get an empty window
<tsdgeos> you can access the scopes scope to add stuff
<tsdgeos> and the scopes scope looks a bit broken with an empty space on top
<tsdgeos> but nothing too terrible imho
<mterry> tsdgeos: sure, good enough
<tsdgeos> mterry: what i want to try after the silo works is that it doesn't explode because defaults ask for clickscope and you don't have it installed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski says that it shoudl be fine
<tsdgeos> but i'll give it a try once the silo builds
<mterry> tsdgeos: mmm
<tsdgeos> mterry: tested
<tsdgeos> it's good
<tsdgeos> mterry: so will you take care of landing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 ?
<mterry> tsdgeos: yeah -- silo works?
<mterry> I'll mark it as such and babysit it through QA
<tsdgeos> mterry: i haven't tested the silo becvause it's still building, but i tested the CI build packages of the two branches that are in the silo
<tsdgeos> so it "should be the same"? (TM)
<mterry> tsdgeos: ok
<mterry> thx
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-01
<tsdgeos> seb128: mterry says you may be the one to give https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/geonames/more_liberal_city_search/+merge/316102 a look?
<mterry> Or at least assign someone  :)
<seb128> tsdgeos, mterry, I assign mterry!
<mterry> heh
<mterry> I am probably qualified at this point
<seb128> I can have a look as well
<seb128> tsdgeos, mterry, the description is not clear on what that do
<tsdgeos> seb128: read the commit message then
<seb128> would typing "erlin" list "Berlin" as a result?
<tsdgeos> yes
<seb128> so -1
<tsdgeos> well you lose
<tsdgeos> since it's what design wants
<seb128> I'm pretty sure it's not
<seb128> we had that and it was listing too much results
<seb128> need to find back the old bug from matthew though
<tsdgeos> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1590462/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1590462 in geonames (Ubuntu) "Wizard city search should do searches in the middle of names" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> sure your bugs has examples where it makes sense
<seb128> but it also generates noise
<tsdgeos> i don't see how it generates noise
<seb128> I think you provided design an incomplete picture
<seb128> because you type like "don" and get London and that confuses people
<seb128> because they want "DonSomething"
<seb128> and don't get what London has to do with it or why it's proposed first
<tsdgeos> you get london in like the 100 result
<seb128> right
<tsdgeos> if people is confused by that
<tsdgeos> well yeah
<tsdgeos> http://i.imgur.com/tQAuz9U.png
<tsdgeos> erlin http://i.imgur.com/M5x4G1P.png
<tsdgeos> honestly i don't see what's the problem with that
<tsdgeos> but if you're going to block on that
<tsdgeos> i can actually remove that part
<tsdgeos> since what i mostly want is "Hague" to find "The Hague"
<seb128> tsdgeos, mterry, read bug #1454186
<ubot5> bug 1454186 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu Vivid) "Time zone location search returns irrelevant locations" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454186
<tsdgeos> seb128: the complain is because the results are wrongly sorted
<seb128> tsdgeos, but yeah, the "The Hague" case should work, I though it was already looking on full words matching, unsure about the "L'<something>"
<tsdgeos> if the results were correctly sorted like they are for mine
<tsdgeos> mzanetti would not have complained
<seb128> that's your opinion
<seb128> why didn't mpt suggest that the sorting should be fixed then?
<tsdgeos> http://i.imgur.com/37jXd2U.png
<seb128> the description states "Nobody would ever try to find any of the others by typing "ulm"."
<tsdgeos> i don't know if you want we can throw the designers in a pit and see them fight forever
<seb128> yes please
<seb128> I do think that having a needlessly long list is detrimental
<seb128> even if sorting helps it still isn't a clean UI
<seb128> imho better to just list things that are relevant
<seb128> the endless list leads to weird menu that go over screens etc
<tsdgeos> seb128: updated
<mpt> seb128, fixed :-)
<seb128> mpt, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-02
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you click the ♻ button for unity8 in update_excuses? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=i386&package=unity8&trigger=unity8%2F8.15%2B17.04.20170131.1-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> the regression there is 99,9999% a flacky test
<tsdgeos> since this landing is doing nothing regarding to that test
<om26er> duflu: ping
<duflu> om26er: pong. I'm working on it :)
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1661128
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1661128 in Mir "[regression] Unity8 stutters constantly (like half frame rate)" [High,In progress]
<om26er> duflu: great ;)
<om26er> Broadwell, in my case.
<duflu> om26er: Yeah it's a general problem with nested servers. Just didn't notice because our test servers are an order of magnitude faster than u8
<duflu> But I can reproduce it using just Mir now
<om26er> duflu: good to know. Hopefully we won't need to revert any new goodies.
<duflu> om26er: But the lag is gone :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: opened your link, which was the direct retry url
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ah sorry, sil2100 had already clicked it, not sure if that means it's rebuilding again
<tsdgeos> i guess it doesn't matter
<tsdgeos> seb128: i updated the geonames branch
<seb128> tsdgeos, hey, thanks, I'm going to have another look, did you see that the designers discuted it and that matthew commented on the bug?
<tsdgeos> yes
<duflu> om26er: It was just that bug you were going to ask about, right?
<om26er> duflu: yep, had updated mir after reading about the latest improvements somewhere, so thought to give that a try.
<duflu> om26er: Manual testing of the fix on zesty is done and working. Just automating testing now and then done
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-03
<duflu> How do I dismiss the tutorial?
<duflu> It just pops up and I have no escape
<duflu> Never mind. It crashed instead
